# Fillari-lehden keskustelut > Ammattilaispyöräily >  >  Ammattilaispyöräilyjuttuja, joille ei viitsi avata omaa otsikkoa

## tapna

Tänne siis kaikki sellainen, mikä ei sovi jo olemassa oleviin otsikoihin ja mikä ei ole tarpeeksi kiinnostavaa omalle otsikolle.

http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/hoog...-unforgettable

Hoogerland on selvästi talviterässä.

----------


## rjrm

Tuosta on videotakin:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U6OmqSxhhY0

ja vähän pidempi otos tuossa alempana. Epäilen kyllä, että kärryissä oli aerokiekot. Ei se olisi muuten ollut niin ylivoimainen. Podiumilla ei valitettavasti nähty kahta hevosta suutelevaa hollantilaisneitosta  :Hymy: 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YwUH2vZhB6Q

----------


## Turf Moor

> Epäilen kyllä, että kärryissä oli aerokiekot. Ei se olisi muuten ollut niin ylivoimainen



Helppohan sitä oli suomalaisilla_hiilikuitukärryillä pärjätä.  :Vink:

----------


## kuovipolku

Joskus vuonna 1982 Vermossa käytiin samantyyppinen tauko-ohjelmakisa. Kaksi fillarikuskia (joista toinen oli muistaakseni Kari Myyryläinen) mittasi vauhtiaan ratakierroksella eli tuhannella metrillä jotain lämminveriravuria vastaan. Hävisivät kuin akat, mutta mahikset eivät olleet kummoiset, koska hevosten jalkoja säästävä pehmeä rata ei tietenkään ollut paras mahdollinen alusta pyöräilijöille.

----------


## Indurain

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-r9AI6AABn8&NR=1  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## TetedeCourse

Boonen & co Googlen street view:ssa:

https://fbcdn-sphotos-a.akamaihd.net...46051411_n.jpg

----------


## Nailoni

http://maps.google.com/maps?ll=51.22...27195,5.322015

----------


## Nailoni

Ketäköhän odottelevat lenkille  :Hymy:  ?

----------


## viller

> Ketäköhän odottelevat lenkille  ?



Joku Silence-Lotton mies sieltä tuli

http://g.co/maps/nvev5

----------


## Nailoni

Tuo ekassa linkissä oleva Tompan oikeella puolella oleva on kuulemma Paolo Bettini. Maailmanmestariraidat ja keltaiset kengät  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## asb

> Ketäköhän odottelevat lenkille  ?



Ilmeisesti Johan Van Summerenia (en mä ite tiedä, luin netistä sherlokkien päätelmiä). Satulan korkeus ainakin viittaisi pitkään mieheen, mitä JVS tosiaan on.

----------


## Leopejo

Itsekin olen Street View:ssa, miksi sherlockit eivät puhu minusta?

----------


## vetooo

> Itsekin olen Street View:ssa, miksi sherlockit eivät puhu minusta?

----------


## Yuggas

> Joskus vuonna 1982 Vermossa käytiin samantyyppinen tauko-ohjelmakisa. Kaksi fillarikuskia (joista toinen oli muistaakseni Kari Myyryläinen) mittasi vauhtiaan ratakierroksella eli tuhannella metrillä jotain lämminveriravuria vastaan. Hävisivät kuin akat, mutta mahikset eivät olleet kummoiset, koska hevosten jalkoja säästävä pehmeä rata ei tietenkään ollut paras mahdollinen alusta pyöräilijöille.



Ja 2000 -luvulla samantyyppinen kisa oli Turun Metsämäessä. Jossain säikeessä tälläkin foorumilla arvottiin, jotta miten kisassa käy. Tähän hätään en muista hepan kuin pyöräilijänkään nimeä. Muistelisin, että siinäkin heppa voitti.

----------


## Leopejo

Tänään spaziociclismossa juttu Lampren organizaatiosta. Noin 30 ajajan taustalla työskentelevät seuraavat henkilöt:

- Giuseppe Saronni, tallipäällikkö

- 1 lääkäripäällikkö plus 4 muuta lääkäriä

- urheilujohtaja Roberto Damiani plus 6 muuta valmentajaa

- 7 mekaanikkoa

- 8 hierojaa

- 2 PR-henkilöä

- 1 bussivastaava (kuski?)

- 1 sihteeri

plus Lampre-firman omistajien eli Galbusera-perheen puolelta kolme edustajaa, mm. presidentti ja kunniapresidentti.

----------


## Samuli

Lykätään vielä nimetkin...






> Tänään spaziociclismossa juttu Lampren organizaatiosta. Noin 30 ajajan taustalla työskentelevät seuraavat henkilöt:
> 
> - Giuseppe Saronni, tallipäällikkö
> 
> - 1 lääkäripäällikkö plus 4 muuta lääkäriä
> Guardascione, Beltemacchi, De Grandi, Pollastri ja Ronch
> 
> - urheilujohtaja Roberto Damiani plus 6 muuta valmentajaa
> Bogdan Bondariew, Fabrizio Bontempi, Sandro Lerici, Orlando Maini, Maurizio Piovani ja Bruno Vicino 
> ...



Tallipäällikön kiri http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Wpuue...layer_embedded

----------


## kuovipolku

Euskaltel-Euskadin henkilöstömääriä (suluissa Lampren vastaavat):

Urheilujohtajat ja varauj/valmentajat 6 (7)
Lääkärit 2 (5)
Mekaanikot 5 (7)
Hierojat 7 (8)
Psykologit 1 (0?)
PR-henkilöt 1 (2)

Henkilöstön määrä kaikkinensa 44. Tallin budjetti 6,8 milj. euroa (joka on n. milj. vähemmän kuin kuluneella kaudella).


La Fundación Euskadin alle-23 talli Naturgas Energían rosteri on ensi vuonna vain 13 ajajan vahvuinen eli kolme pienempi kuin tänä vuotena. Kymmenestä kuskista, jotka eivät jatka tallissa, vain kolmella on uusi sopimus (kahdella Orbean ja yhdellä Caja Ruralin kanssa) ja yksi on ilmoittanut lopettavansa pyöräilyuransa.


Kuriositeettina mainittakoon että Euskaltel-Euskadin nuori lupaus Mikel Landa toipuu keskiviikkoisesta solisluuleikkauksesta. Landa oli kaatunut edellisviikolla harjoituslenkillä renkaan puhjettua märällä tiellä. Sama oikea solisluu oli murtunut jo maaliskuussa  Vuelta a Murciassa ja saanut keskeytykseen johtaneen tällin Critérium du Dauphinéssa, jossa Landa ja lehmä kolaroivat.

----------


## vetooo

Kiitokset kuovipolku, että kirjoitat Euskalteliin liittyviä uutisia ja juttuja! Euskaltelin ainutlaatuisuus tallina (historia, kansaan liittyvän ajajakriteerit, etc.) on tehnyt siitä poikkeuksellisen kiinnostavan ammattipyöräilyssä.

----------


## VesaP

> Lääkärit 2 (5)



Tää on selviö. Espanjassa ei tarvita niin montaa lekuria kun d-vitamiinia saa jaella varsin vapaasti --> kaksi lekuria kykenee siihen varsin mallikkaasti. Italiassa on niin tarkkaa noiden myrkkyjen kanssa, niin siellä sama dopingsetti pitää jakaa viiden eri lääkärin kautta jottei yleinen syyttäjä ala epäilee liikaa. Se on vähän eriasia hommaako 2 lääkäriä 500 ampullia vitskua vai 5 lääkäriä 100 per lekuri.

Tai jotenkin noin ainaki...  :Sarkastinen:

----------


## vetooo

Ei ne oo espanjalaisia vaan baskeja!

----------


## VesaP

> Ei ne oo espanjalaisia vaan baskeja!



Tiedän tietysti. Mutta eikös nekin kuitenkin toistaiseksi ainakin pelaa espanjan lakien mukaan (vaikka se niitä niin suunnattomasti vituttaakin)?  :Hymy: 

Viikonloppuja Vetooolle! Ja muillekin.  :Hymy:

----------


## Indurain

Monella tallilla on alkanut "harjoitteluleirit"  niill opetellaan ajamaan pyörällä  :Leveä hymy:  http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/iriz...ed-in-training

----------


## Polla

> Monella tallilla on alkanut "harjoitteluleirit"  niill opetellaan ajamaan pyörällä  http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/iriz...ed-in-training



Paitsi että tuo oli sattunut omalla lenkillä. "He will likely miss the start of the RadioShack-Nissan Trek team camp in Calpe, Spain tomorrow."

----------


## Indurain

Kyllä monelle kelpais jos olis varaa!  on siinä järkeä !  http://www.cyclingnews.com/features/...hats-the-point

----------


## Leopejo

Epäonnistunut GreenEdge-esittely (Twitter-kuva).

Contador hyppäsi laskuvarjolla Israelissa (kuvia Gazzettassa ja varmaan pian kaikkialla). Monet ammattilaiset eivät pitäneet Bjarne Riis:n jokatalvisesta selviytymisleiristä. Esim. Michele Bartoli, joka leirissä loukkasi kätensä, kertoi, että hänellä oli sopimus vielä vuodelle 2005, mutta ajatus leiristä sai hänet päättää lopettaa ura.

----------


## kuovipolku

"Teambuilding" sisälsi muutakin kuin tandemhypyn: Team Saxo Bankin ja Peres Center for Peacen yhteisessä projektissa "Cycling for peace - with love good energies" joukkue "rakensi" Akkoon pyöräilykoulun joka on auki sekä juutalais- että muslimilapsille. Lisäksi Jerusalemin vanhassa kaupungissa ajettiin kriterium, jonka Contador syntymäpäivänään voitti.

----------


## Leopejo

Keräilijät! Etsikää seuraava asu käsiinne ja myykää muutaman (kymmenen) vuoden kuluttua kymmenkertaiseen hintaan:



(Geox 2012)

----------


## vetooo

Offtopic: Onko spaziociclismo.it korkealla parhaiden italialaisten pyöräilysivujen listalla? Mikä on Leopejon mielestä TOP5-lista? Tässä siis kysytään mielipidettä, ei absoluuttista totuutta.

** * * * **

Ja tässä olisi ollut "Venezuela-tallin" ajoasu 2012, jos Fernandez ja Gianetti (Geox-pomot 2011) olisivat saaneet presidentti Chavezilta myönteisen vastauksen sponssiasiassa.

----------


## Leopejo

> Offtopic: Onko spaziociclismo.it korkealla parhaiden italialaisten pyöräilysivujen listalla? Mikä on Leopejon mielestä TOP5-lista? Tässä siis kysytään mielipidettä, ei absoluuttista totuutta.



En ole löytänyt täydellistä italiankielistä ammattipyöräilysivua. Jos joku tietää paremman sivun, kertokoon! spaziociclismo.it, cicloweb.it sekä tuttobiciweb.it toistavat toisiaan eli suurin osa heidän uutisistaan on yleistä tietoa, lehdistötiedotteita, yms. Tällä hetkellä suosin spaziociclismo.it:ä, koska a) se on ensimmäinen, jonka syöttöjä (?) aloin lukemaan Google Reader:ssä, b) siinä on jonkin verran omaa analyysiä, c) tunnen yhden toimittajista.

Tuttobiciweb:n ohella muutamalla muullakin pyöräilylehdellä on omat ammattipyöräilyuutiset, mutta sen verran vähän uutisia, etten jaksa lukea. Esim. cycling.it tai ciclismo.it .

Italiassa julkaistaan kolme urheiluun kohdistuvaa sanomalehteä, joista ymmärrettävistä syistä vain Gazzetta dello Sport:lla on jonkin verran pyöräilyä. Talvisin Gazzettassa on keskimäärin 0,5 - 1 sivua pyöräilyä joka päivä, kesäisin enemmän, Giron aikana tietysti eniten. Gazzettan artikkelit ovat yleensä kiinnostavia, talvisin usein haastatteluja. Tänään esim. Pozzaton kuulumisia.
Gazzettaa pystyy lukemaan pdf-muotona netissä maksullisesti (tai laittomasti). Muutamat, muttei kaikki, artikkelit päätyvät myöhemmin päivällä lehden verkkosivuille. Myös esim. Cyclingnews lukee joka päivä lehden ja kääntää tärkeimmät jutut.

Maantiepyöräilyn ykkösfoorumi on bdc-forum.it, jonka ammattilaispyöräilyosio ei ole, ainakaan nyt talvella, hyvin aktiivinen. Silti sieltä löytyy sekä Giro d'Italia-juoruja että muutamia enemmän tai vähemmän ammattipyöräilyn piirit hyvin tuntevia jäseniä. Minulla siellä on punainen pallo reputation-kohdassa...

----------


## vetooo



----------


## Poursuivant

Peter Sagania ei valittu tänään vuoden 2011 urheilijaksi Slovakiassa. Otsikoinnissa ei ole virhettä, sillä vuoden urheilijaksi valittiin Hochschornerin veljekset, jotka kilpailevat koskimelonnassa. Valinta oli hieman yllättävä, sillä ennakkoon arveltiin, että Peter Sagan olisi ylivoimainen titteliln saaja. Itse muistan nähneeni useammankin gallupin, jossa Rambon ääniosuus olisi ollut yli 50%, kun taas melojaveljeksiä olisi äänestänyt vain 3% kansalaisista. Tällä kertaa urheilutoimittajat ajattelivat, että olympiamenestyjille kuuluu palkinto. Pet'o tosin muistettiin palkita vuoden urheilusuorituksesta. Lähde.

----------


## tapna

Kas kun eivät valinneet jotain tusinakendoilijoita. Ihme pelleilyä kuitenkin.

----------


## Poursuivant

> Kas kun eivät valinneet jotain tusinakendoilijoita. Ihme pelleilyä kuitenkin.



Juu, varmaan se kotikisoissa hankittu parikoskimelonnan MM-kulta sitten painoi enemmän vaakakupissa kuin pyöräilysuoritukset koko kauden mittaan. 

Sen sijaan pyöräilymaa Tsekissä konkelinkuljettajia arvostetaan Slovakiaa enemmän. Vuoden urheilijaksi siellä valittiin tenniksenpelaaja Petra Kvítová, mikä ei tietty yllättänyt ketään, mutta maastopyöräilijä Jaroslav Kulhavý oli äänestyksessä heti toisena ja cyclocross-tähti Zdenek Stybar kuudentena, kun taas Roman Kreuziger arvostettiin vaihtelevasti menneestä kaudesta huolimatta tasavallan 15. parhaaksi urheilijaksi vuonna 2011. Lähde.

----------


## vetooo

C-Cycling -blogi:

Lance Armstrong (USA / US Postal) tienasi 1,47 miljoonaa dollaria bonuksia Ranskan ympäriajon 2001 etappisijoituksillaan ja keltaisilla paidoillaan. Roberto Laiseka (ESP / Euskaltel) ei saanut lainkaan rahallista hyvitystä sponsoreiltaan voittamalla Luz Ardidenin vuoristoetapin (14. osuus).

$30.000 for 4th place - Zero for the victory

----------


## Niksupalkki

Manx machine BBC:n vuoden urheilija.

----------


## Jake_Kona

Minulla tulee mieleen ammattipyöräilijöistä(, mielikuva joka ensin saan). 
*Kärppä*- cc polkija joka on lihaksikas ja jäntevä
*Palvattu kasleri*- Siitä pienemmästä päästä

Ihan positiivisella ja ihailevalla ajatuksella lol
cc-striimiä katsellessa :Cool:

----------


## vetooo

Belgialainen oikeus on määrännyt Björn Leukemansin (BEL / Vacansoleil) saamaan 150 000 euroa korvaukset sääntöjen vastaisista potkuista, jotka ajaja sai Predictor-Lotto -tallilta kauden 2007 kynnyksellä.

Leukemans awarded €150,000 in dismissal case | Cyclingnews.com

** * * * **

Johnny Hoogerland (NED / Vacansoleil) aikoo vähentää kilpailupäiviensä määrää 120:sta 80:een. Huligaani haluaa olla kovassa lyönnissä ensi syksyn MM-kotikisoissa, jotka poljetaan Valkenburgissa.

Hoogerland to reduce racing days in 2012 | Cyclingnews.com

----------


## tapna

Vaikken arvosta MM-kisoja läheskään yhtä paljon kuin yhden päivän klassikkokisoja, olisi Huligaanin voitto silti kova juttu.

----------


## OJ

> Peter Sagania...Rambon...



Eikö Nico Eeckhout ole kuitenkin Rambonakin tunnettu? Vai onko kyseessä villarivoorumin omat lempinimet?

----------


## vetooo

> Eikö Nico Eeckhout ole kuitenkin Rambonakin tunnettu? Vai onko kyseessä villarivoorumin omat lempinimet?



Eeckhout on varmaan tunnetuin "Rambo" pyöräilyssä. Saganin lempinimi "Rambo" on ollut käytössä jo parisen vuotta. Se on peräisin Liquigasin tallitovereilta.





> Sagan might have finished even higher overall at the Tour Down Under [2010] if  he hadn't been involved in a crash on stage 2 and ended up with 18  stitches.  According to _www.ta3.com_, his Liquigas-Doimo teammates nicknamed him "Rambo" after the incident.  They were impressed by his perseverance.

----------


## OJ

> Eeckhout on varmaan tunnetuin "Rambo" pyöräilyssä. Saganin lempinimi "Rambo" on ollut käytössä jo parisen vuotta. Se on peräisin Liquigasin tallitovereilta.



OK...piti googlettaa, mutta ei siltikään löytynyt ihan heti. Ensin löytyi Terminator ja Chuck Norris Jr.

----------


## tapna

Saganista puheen ollen:

----------


## ussaf

Ja biisinä Clinically Insane

----------


## OMT

Kaveri tapasi pyöräilijän, joka oli ohimennen maininnut, että oli joskus sijoittunut Tourilla viidenneksi. Kyseessä oli vuosi 1996 ja tuloslista näyttää, että jannu puhui totta.
Tyypin nimi oli Peter Luttenberger. Muistaako kukaan?

----------


## vetooo

> Kaveri tapasi pyöräilijän, joka oli ohimennen maininnut, että oli joskus sijoittunut Tourilla viidenneksi. Kyseessä oli vuosi 1996 ja tuloslista näyttää, että jannu puhui totta.
> Tyypin nimi oli Peter Luttenberger. Muistaako kukaan?



Muistan Luttenbergerin oikein hyvin ammattilaiskahinoista. Nykyisin itävaltalainen keskittyy pyöräilymatkailuun.

----------


## OMT

> Muistan Luttenbergerin oikein hyvin ammattilaiskahinoista. Nykyisin itävaltalainen keskittyy pyöräilymatkailuun.



Oli kuulemma uran lopettamisen jälkeen istunut vuoden kotona ja katsonut telkkaria. Ei ollut huvittanut ajaa yhtään. Siihen päälle sitten avioerot ja systeemit, kun oli omien sanojensa mukaan ollut ammattilaisaikana niin paljon reissussa, että yhteiselo ei sen jälkeen kotona sujunutkaan.

----------


## vetooo

> Oli kuulemma uran lopettamisen jälkeen istunut vuoden kotona ja katsonut telkkaria. Ei ollut huvittanut ajaa yhtään. Siihen päälle sitten avioerot ja systeemit, kun oli omien sanojensa mukaan ollut ammattilaisaikana niin paljon reissussa, että yhteiselo ei sen jälkeen kotona sujunutkaan.



En ole seurannut Luttenbergeria kovin tarkkaan sen jälkeen, kun mies lopetti ammattilaisuransa vuonna 2006. Tässä kuitenkin muutamia yksityiskohtia "nyky"-Luttenbergerista:

- Luttenberger pyörittää hyväntekeväisyysjärjestö United World Touria. Hän ajaa pyörällä eri puolilla maailmaa ja kerää rahaa köyhille ihmisille.
- Luttenbergerin melko laaja haastattelu löytyy PezCyclingnewsistä. Se on lokakuulta 2010.
- Kertaus Luttenbergerin ammattilaisuran tuloksista ja talleista CyclingArchivesissa.

----------


## Leopejo

Luttenberger oli Marco Pantanin kaksoisolento 1995-1996: sama paita (Carrera), sama kroppa (1,72-1,73 m eikä liikaa kiloja), sama kaljuuntuva pää sekä sama sijainti kärkiporukassa maalinousuissa. Pantanin isku toisaalta puuttui. Yhden tai kahden kauden ihme.

----------


## Nailoni

Hyvältä näyttää tämäkin uusi asu!

http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/gall...-their-new-kit

----------


## vetooo

Ammattilaisuransa lopettanut Sergei Ivanov: "Katushan ex-pomolla Andrei Tshmilillä on vain kaksi ystävää: euro ja dollari"

Ivanov blames Tchmil for the end of his career

----------


## Leopejo

Ainakin minua yllättävät kauden 2011 voittotilastot maittain: eniten voittoja saavuttivat ranskalaiset ajajat (159), sitten Italia, Saksa, Hollanti ja vasta viidentenä Espanja (79).

Suomi kahdella voitollaan on 67. sijalla monen kymmenen muun maan kanssa. 

Käsittääkseni yo. tilastossa on kaikki kilpailut 1.1. ja 2.1 luokkaan asti.

EDIT:





> Counting for Country Victory Ranking:
> - Individual Races on the UCI calendar (+ ex-ProTour races)
> - Duo Time Trials, when both riders have the same nationality
> 
>  Not counting for Country Victory Ranking:
> - Races not on the UCI calendar (exception: ex-ProTour races)
> - Subrankings (Points, Mountain)
> - Team Time Trials
> - Duo Time Trials, when both riders have a different nationality

----------


## Markku Silvenius

> Ainakin minua yllättävät kauden 2011 voittotilastot maittain: eniten voittoja saavuttivat ranskalaiset ajajat (159), sitten Italia, Saksa, Hollanti ja vasta viidentenä Espanja (79).
> 
> Suomi kahdella voitollaan on 67. sijalla monen kymmenen muun maan kanssa. 
> 
> Käsittääkseni yo. tilastossa on kaikki kilpailut 1.1. ja 2.1 luokkaan asti.
> 
> EDIT:



Yllättävää? Ihan mutuna tuntuu, että Ranskassa on suurin skene..oisko ihan pöpelikköön? Proffat + kolme eri divaria + vielä iso nippu silppua näiden alla.

----------


## Leopejo

Yllättävää jos vertaa voittorankingit pisterankingeihin. Vaikka sielläkin, ym. CQ:n rankingeissa, Ranskalla on 4. sija, ja taakse jää muutama suuri pyöräilymaa (Saksa, Australia, UK, Hollanti, USA,...).

UCI:n World Tour rankingia vuodelle 2011 en löydä?, mutta vuonna 2010 Ranskalla oli 14. sija. Europe Tour:ssa Ranska oli kolmantena 2011, Saksan ja Hollannin takana.

----------


## petri ok

> Ainakin minua yllättävät kauden 2011 voittotilastot maittain: eniten voittoja saavuttivat ranskalaiset ajajat (159), sitten Italia, Saksa, Hollanti ja vasta viidentenä Espanja (79).
> 
> Suomi kahdella voitollaan on 67. sijalla monen kymmenen muun maan kanssa. 
> 
> Käsittääkseni yo. tilastossa on kaikki kilpailut 1.1. ja 2.1 luokkaan asti.
> 
> EDIT:



Olivatko nuo kaksi suomalaisten voittoa peräisin kansallisista mestaruuskisoista (yhteislähtö + aika-ajo)? Vai voittiko joku jotain muita kisoja? (huono muisti)

----------


## Leopejo

> Olivatko nuo kaksi suomalaisten voittoa peräisin kansallisista mestaruuskisoista (yhteislähtö + aika-ajo)? Vai voittiko joku jotain muita kisoja? (huono muisti)



Niin muuten on, kaksi kappaletta kansallisia mestaruuksia.

----------


## petri ok

> Yllättävää? Ihan mutuna tuntuu, että Ranskassa on suurin skene..oisko ihan pöpelikköön? Proffat + kolme eri divaria + vielä iso nippu silppua näiden alla.



Samaisen cq-sivuston mukaan kisoja (+etapit)
Ranskassa 262 kpl
Italiassa 162 kpl
Espanja 112 kpl
Belgia 80 kpl
Hollanti 42 kpl
jne...
Suomi 2 kpl

Kai siinä jokin kotikenttäetu pyöräilyssäkin on olemassa?

----------


## Markku Silvenius

Niin..paljon E1 & E2 kuskeja X tajuttomasti kisoja = ihan luonteva selitys maarankingille. Ranskassa on täydellinen asetelma. Valtava ruohonjuuritaso joka syöttää kolmea divaria.

Ei toi CQ mikään UCI:n lista ole, mistä arvokisapaikat jaetaan tai tallilisenssit, mutta olen toisaalta saanut sen käsityksen, että urheilijoita valitsevat henkilöt pitävät sitä hyvänä työkaluna.

----------


## villef

Jaan Kirsipuu (Champion System) on vanhin huipputasolla ajava ammattilainen.
12 vanhimman joukossa on jopa 4 USAlaista  :No huh!: 
http://www.rattaprofid.ee/?id=1635&news_id=1048

----------


## kuovipolku

Diario AS:n uutisen Euskaltel dejará su Fundación y podrá fichar a extranjeros - Ciclismo | Nueva etapa en Euskadi - AS.com  mukaan ammattilaistalli irroitetaan yhteydestään pyöräilysäätiöön ja se tulee jatkossa toimimaan "kuten muutkin protallit". Pääsponsorina jatkaa operaattorijätti Euskaltel (jonka uusi, kuukausi sitten aloittanut pääjohtaja ehti jo luvata yhteistyön jatkuvan "muodossa tai toisessa"), jonka kanssa tehty nelivuotinen sopimus mahdollistaa nykyistä suuremman eli yhdeksän milijoonan euron budjetin. Tallin johto tulee vaihtumaan, tosin viime syyskuussa tehtävänsä jättänyt entinen GM Igor González de Galdeano mainitaan todennäköisenä nimenä.

Suurin yllätys jutussa lienee kuitenkin maininta siitä että uusi talli luopuu Euskaltel-Euskadin perinteisestä ajajapolitiikasta eli rosteriin voidaan jatkossa ottaa myös ulkomaalaisia (lue: espanjalaisia tai ulkomaalaisia) ajajia.

----------


## Samuli

Dokumentti Thomas Dekkeristä, tekstit saa näkyviin mikä hieman auttaa ymmärtämään kieltä mitä ei osaa.

http://www.nederland3.nl/gemist/9548

----------


## viller

Bronzinilta irtoaa kampi Tour of Qatarissa.

----------


## Yuggas

Ei varsinaisesti ammattilaispyöräilyä, mutta kai menee tässäkin. Mitä tarkoittaa tuloksissa lyhenne ovl? Juu, en löytänyt kuukkelilla mitään järkevää.

----------


## kuovipolku

"Overall" eli suomeksi kai "kokonaistulokset", kaikki luokat/etapit mukaanlukien.

----------


## Yuggas

> "Overall" eli suomeksi kai "kokonaistulokset", kaikki luokat/etapit mukaanlukien.



Kiitoksia!

Katselin tätä: http://www.pellossalo.fi/content/uploads/files/1277721633Tulokset Elite Sulkava.pdf ja yritin järkeillä, miksi siellä on urheilijoita joilla ei ole sijoitusta ja tuloksena on toi ovl eikä aika. Vielä ei ole selvinnyt.

----------


## viller

Mä sanoisin että "OVerLapped" eli "ohitettu kierroksella".

----------


## Yuggas

> Mä sanoisin että "OVerLapped" eli "ohitettu kierroksella".



Tämähän se tietenkin on ainakin tässä yhteydessä. Kiitos!

----------


## TetedeCourse

*Kalustokatsaus: 2012 WorldTour bikes: who's riding what this season*

----------


## pölhö

Tämäkin hieman ohi otsikosta, mutta viikko sitten triathlonin MM-kisoihin tähtäämisestään ilmoittanut Lance Armstrong aloitti tänään karsintaurakkansa Ironman 70.3 Panamassa sijoittuen suht kovatasoisessa kisassa toiseksi (menetti johdon n. maili ennen maalia). Etenkin heikkona lenkkinä pidetty juoksuosuus meni oikein mainiosti.

----------


## asb

> Tämäkin hieman ohi otsikosta, mutta viikko sitten triathlonin MM-kisoihin tähtäämisestään ilmoittanut Lance Armstrong aloitti tänään karsintaurakkansa Ironman 70.3 Panamassa sijoittuen suht kovatasoisessa kisassa toiseksi (menetti johdon n. maili ennen maalia). Etenkin heikkona lenkkinä pidetty juoksuosuus meni oikein mainiosti.



Käyttäydyt nimesi veroisesti. Mites olisi http://www.fillarifoorumi.fi/forum/s...ance-Armstrong ?

----------


## pölhö

> Käyttäydyt nimesi veroisesti. Mites olisi http://www.fillarifoorumi.fi/forum/s...ance-Armstrong ?



No niin teen, nomen est omen. Toihan olisikin paljon parempi paikka, olisi pitänyt käyttää hakua.

Kiitti!

----------


## vetooo

*Marco Pantani (13.1.1970 - 14.2.2004)*

Legendan poismenosta on tänään tasan 8 vuotta.



_Ammattilaispyöräilyn historian yksi ikimuistoisimmista hetkistä. Marco Pantani iskee Col du Galibierillä, joka ratkaisee Ranskan ympäriajon 1998 voiton._

----------


## vetooo

Osa pyöräilymediasta meni lankaan ja otti tämän kirjoituksen (Sagan-led Liquigas team detained by Omani authorities for lewd behavior) tosissaan. Garmin-tallin johtaja Jonathan Vaughters kehottaa mediaa tekemään kotiläksynsä huolellisemmin.  :Hymy:  On ollut hiljainen uutispäivä. Mitään erityisen kiinnostavaa tekstiä ei ole tullut vastaan.

----------


## Samuli

Laitetaanpa tännekin: Perjantaina Teemalla klo21 Touria

----------


## vetooo

Ratapyöräilyssä uusi tunnin ajon ME





> 100 year old sets first-ever hour record mark for his age group
> 
> The oldest ever track record has been established by the Frenchman Robert Marchand who, over two months after turning 100 years of age, travelled to the World Cycling Centre in Aigle, Switzerland and established the mark of 24.251 kilometres.
> 
> "I'm not playing at being a champion," he said. "I just wanted to do something for my 100th birthday."



100 year old sets first-ever hour record mark for his age group

----------


## vetooo

Video: 100-vuotias Robert Marchand treenilenkillä. On kyllä varsinainen teräspappa!

http://video.lequipe.fr/video/cyclis...g=iLyROoaf2O9I

----------


## Kal Pedal

> Laitetaanpa tännekin: Perjantaina Teemalla klo21 Touria



Ajattelin juuri nyt tsekata tuon Areenalta. Toivottavasti hyvä viihdyke viimeiselle traineri-tunnille.

----------


## vetooo

Ratapyöräilijä Sir Chris Hoy ja jalkaprässissä painoa 631 kg.  :No huh!:

----------


## VesaP

> Ratapyöräilijä Sir Chris Hoy ja jalkaprässissä painoa 631 kg.



Vetooo vähän myöhässä...  :Vink: 

http://www.fillarifoorumi.fi/forum/s...50#post1753950

Mutta joo, nuo kilot kyllä ansaitsee suoran kuvankin tänne.  :Leveä hymy: 

Edit: Maailman yksi parhaista ratatykeistä vetää jalkatreeniä 631 kilolla. Maailman yksi parhaista kehonmyrkyt...anteeksi rakentajista vetää treeniä 1043 kilolla:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TSWbeWJyPcQ

----------


## Laerppi

Mikähän kilpailu tämä on? Näyttää mielenkiintoiselta  :Hymy:

----------


## VesaP

> Mikähän kilpailu tämä on? Näyttää mielenkiintoiselta



Jos ei ole Photoshopin tuotoksia, niin lienee joku ensikauden Giron etappi.

----------


## #Juha#

> Mikähän kilpailu tämä on? Näyttää mielenkiintoiselta



Selvästi se Kiinan uusi etappikilpailu nousumetrejä ainakin riittää :-)
http://blog.hotelclub.com/huashan-tr...-hiking-trail/

----------


## OMT

Tarinaa Peter Luttenbergerista julkaistu osoitteessa: http://internationalsupperclub.org/2...-luttenberger/

----------


## vetooo

Cipollini Riccolle: "Etsi uusi elämä"

Cipollini: Ricco Should Forget About Cycling | Cyclingnews.com

----------


## J T K

Uusimmassa Procycling-lehdessä on juttua Peter Saganista. Kaikenlaista legendaa on kuulemma liikkeellä nuoresta iästä huolimatta. Kaveri on kuulemma ajanut siskonsa kauppapyörällä joskus Slovak Cupin voittoon...

"Some of the stories are ture, some invented. The on about riding my sister´s bike is right though."

 :Hymy:  :Hymy:

----------


## kuovipolku

Baskimaalta loppuu fyrkat, paikallishallinnon kukkaronnyörit kiristyvät ja sponsorit vetäytyvät. 

Tammikuussa sekä Gran Premio Miguel Induráinin (31.3. 1.HC) ja GP Llodio - Clásica de Álavan (21.4. 1.1) järjestäjät ilmoittivat jo tämänvuotisten kisojen olevan vaakalaudella, ellei rahaa saada jostain lisää täyttämään budjetteihin (€130000 ja €70000) syntynyttä vajetta. Nyt myös Vuelta Ciclista al Pais Vasco (2-7.4. UWT) on samasta syystä vaarassa, ellei joku hommaa pian 150 donaa. Baskimaan ympäriajon mukana kaatuisi ilmeisesti sopimussyistä myös Clasica Ciclista San Sebastian (14.8. UWT). Lopulliset päätökset joudutaan tekemään "viimeistään ensi viikon lopulla". 

Voi toki olla että tällaisten katastrofiskenarioiden maalaaminen on osa jotain teatterikappaletta, jonka juonikuvioita en tunne. Puheena olevat rahasummat vaikuttavat joka tapauksessa suhteellisen pieniltä - ainakin verrattuna esim suurempien jalkapalloseurojen budjetteihin - kun ajattelee pyöräilyn tärkeyttä baskeille.

----------


## Samuli

> Laitetaanpa tännekin: Perjantaina Teemalla klo21 Touria



Tulipa eilen katsottua ko. ohjelma. Lopussa sivuttiin hieman tuloksia ja tunnelmia ko. -59 Tourissa. Selostuksessa kerrottiin, että ranskalainen yleisö buuasi Anquetelille ja Rivierelle. 
Toiseksi tuoreimassa Cycle Sport lehdessä (maaliskuun numero) oli selitys katsojien buuaukselle. Kun Anquetil ja Riviere olivat menettäneet mahdollisuuden voittoon alkoivat herrat auttamaan espanialaista Bahamontesia Tourin voittoon eikä paikallista ranskalaista Angladea.
Sattui olemaan niin, että Anquetelilla, Rivierellä ja Bahamontesilla oli sama manageri.

----------


## Jani T.

> Maailman yksi parhaista kehonmyrkyt...anteeksi rakentajista vetää treeniä 1043 kilolla:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TSWbeWJyPcQ



Samainen veitikka töissä---> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cYAFt...ture=endscreen

----------


## TetedeCourse

Sep Vanmarcken Garmin Edge data viimeisiltä 108:lta kilometriltä Omloop Het Nieuwsbladista

----------


## #Juha#

Kiertää nuorenmiehen pumppu kiitettävästi.
Avg HR:170 bpm
Max HR:196 bpm

----------


## #Juha#

Mitenkäs radion käyttö kisoissa tänä vuonna menee? GT ja isoimmat klassikot saa käyttää vai miten? Googlellakin tuli niin paljon jaarittelua asiasta, että ota nyt selvää.

----------


## Samu Ilonen

> Ratapyöräilijä Sir Chris Hoy ja jalkaprässissä painoa 631 kg.



Tuo Hoy on livenä yllättävän siro. Ainakin kun vertasi Saksan joukkueen porukkaan. Taitaa olla vähän samaa kuin Pendletonilla, tulee tehoa kilokohtia aika hurjasti.

----------


## kuovipolku

> Baskimaalta loppuu fyrkat.(...)



Ja loppuivatkin ainakin GP Llodion osalta. 

UCI:ssakin otetaan tilanne tosissaan eli se on "closely following the evolution of the situation concerning the three Spanish events in the UCI WorldTour - Volta Ciclista a Catalunya, Volta Ciclista al Pais Vasco and Clasica Ciclista San Sebastian" ja "conscious of the fundamental importance of saving cycling’s heritage". UCI joutui jo viime vuonna ryhtymään toimiin pelastaakseen ranskalaisen UWT-kisan eli kaivoi reservirahastosta kahisevaa sen verran että  GP Ouest France de Plouay pysyi kalenterissa.

----------


## OJ

> Ja loppuivatkin ainakin GP Llodion osalta. 
> 
> UCI:ssakin otetaan tilanne tosissaan eli se on "closely following the evolution of the situation concerning the three Spanish events in the UCI WorldTour - Volta Ciclista a Catalunya, Volta Ciclista al Pais Vasco and Clasica Ciclista San Sebastian" ja "conscious of the fundamental importance of saving cycling’s heritage". UCI joutui jo viime vuonna ryhtymään toimiin pelastaakseen ranskalaisen UWT-kisan eli kaivoi reservirahastosta kahisevaa sen verran että  GP Ouest France de Plouay pysyi kalenterissa.



UCI seuraa tilannetta ja nakkaa kakat kävi miten kävi, mutta Kiinassa ajetaan World Touria Kiinalaisten nakatessa kakat koko touhulle.

----------


## kuovipolku

> Ja loppuivatkin ainakin GP Llodion osalta.



Niin loppuivatkin, mutta muiden Baskimaan kisojen osalta fyrkkaa järjestyi kreivin aikaan: GP Miguel Induráin sai myöhemmin julkistettavan sponsorin ja Volta Ciclista al Pais Vascon sekä Clásica San Sebastiánin tulevaisuus on turvattu myös ensi vuodeksi, kun uudeksi pääsponsoriksi saatiin Banco Sabadell Guipuzcoano.

----------


## vetooo

*
Patrick Chassé*      ‏     @*PatrickChasse*

Private League promoted by @*JohanBruyneel* and @*LanceArmstrong*. Fuck ! that's true !!! #*breakaway* #*procycling* http://pic.twitter.com/2z2kK2Km

----------


## vetooo

Huligaanin tavaramerkki kyseenalaistetaan!?





> Vacansoleil-DCM are rumoured to be considering sports psychology  sessions for their anxiety-ridden rider Johnny Hoogerland, who is set to  sit out the first waffle of Belgian classics while he cobbles together a  plan to beat the demons in his head and maybe, just maybe, one day  stand on top of the podium for anything other than a Most Combative  Rider award or a token KOM jersey.
> 
> Inside sources have disclosed to Saddles (ie. this bit has partially  been made up) that Vacansoleil-RunDMC team management have given the  28-year-old compulsive live-wire a series of questions for him to ponder  over with his "saddle shrink" — the famous bow tie-sporting Austrian  psychologist Gunther van Pommel Strudel — during his enforced absence.



Johnny collared? | Blazin' Saddles - Yahoo! Sport UK

----------


## vetooo

Johnnylle uusia palkintoja! Huligaani on voittanut Grinta! -palkinnon. Grinta! on pyöräilyaiheinen lehti, ja sen lukijat äänestivät kauden 2011 mieleenpainuvimmaksi tapahtumaksi Johnnyn piikkilanka-aita -episodin, joka sattui Ranskan ympäriajossa. Grinta-sana tulee italiasta, ja se tarkoittaa taistelunhalua(?)

----------


## kuovipolku

"In Finnish that is called _sisu_ and in Italian _grinta_, in other languages we need a circumlocution like: combining will-power, force, energy and perseverance."

 'Forza e decisione', 'decisione, determinazione o spirito agonistico'.

Oikealle miehelle meni palkinto tällä kertaa.

Vanhana sentimentaalikkona mielestäni ehdottomasti eräs vuoden pyöräilykuvista 2011 oli tämä:

----------


## Niksupalkki

I'll be back!. Fabian Cancellaran sunnuntain kaatumisessa murtui solisluu, joka on leikattu alkuviikosta. Tänään  :No huh!:  alkaa harjoittelu Lontoon olympialaisiin.

----------


## Leopejo

En tiedä oliko Velonews:n artikkelista foorumissa. Tänään Italiassa, ja käsittääkseni Espanjassa, uusin varma uutinen on Lance Armstrongin paluu pyöräilyyn: hän aikoo ajaa Vueltan valmistautumisena Kona Ironman-triatloniin.

Jopa Gazzetta dello Sport kirjoittaa asiasta _tänään_ 10. huhtikuuta.

Alkuperäinen artikkeli löytyy Velonews:n sivulla. Huomioi mm. päivämäärä ja toimittajan nimi.

----------


## petri ok

> En tiedä oliko Velonews:n artikkelista foorumissa. Tänään Italiassa, ja käsittääkseni Espanjassa, uusin varma uutinen on Lance Armstrongin paluu pyöräilyyn: hän aikoo ajaa Vueltan valmistautumisena Kona Ironman-triatloniin.
> 
> Jopa Gazzetta dello Sport kirjoittaa asiasta _tänään_ 10. huhtikuuta.
> 
> Alkuperäinen artikkeli löytyy Velonews:n sivulla. Huomioi mm. päivämäärä ja toimittajan nimi.



Huomaa myös* TAGS:* April Fool

Ihan hyvin on sitten uponnut.

----------


## OP2

http://www.hs.fi/urheilu/Py%C3%B6r%C...a1305559763630

----------


## kuovipolku

Martin lensi onnettomuudessa päin autonikkunaa, menetti tajuntansa eikä muista tapahtuneesta mitään. Poski-ja leukaluussa sekä mahdollisesti silmäkuopassa on murtumia, jotka leikataan myöhemmin turvotuksen laskeuduttua.

Mies itse on optimistinen ja tahtoa täynnä ja aikoo olla pyörän päällä viimeistään kymmenen päivän kuluttua.

----------


## Sambody

Ei mene Andy Hoikallakaan putkeen tällä hetkellä. Brabantse Pijlissäkään ei päässyt maalin asti vaan kädessä jotain kremppaa, joten luovutti kesken. Oli ilmeisesti heittänyt turvat alamäessä jossain vaiheessa ja ranne ottanut itseensä. Ei jaksanut maalin asti Andy Pariisi-Nizzassakaan eikä myöskään Katalonian ympäriajossa. Mahdollisesti kuitenkin osallistuu Ardennin klassikoihin, jos ei käsi kipeydy entisestään.

----------


## steelmän

> Tänään Italiassa, ja käsittääkseni Espanjassa, uusin varma uutinen on Lance Armstrongin paluu pyöräilyyn: hän aikoo ajaa Vueltan valmistautumisena Kona Ironman-triatloniin.



Aprillipilaa tahi ei mutta Lance vetäs jo yhden ammattilaistason puolikkaan kisan ollakseen hienosti toinen, riippumatta kuinka monta kisaajaa paikanpäällä oli niin silti hieno tulos ...... mutta Kona on Kona.

----------


## Yuggas

Basso on heittäytyny kohteliaaksi tai sit se meinaa ajaa Girossa sijoista 10-15 kun pitää Jaakoppia yhtenä päävastustajista.  :Kieli pitkällä: 

http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/basso-sees-fuglsang-as-one-of-biggest-threats-in-giro-ditalia


Edit.

Juu, eikä tämä ole edes aprillipila päivämäärän perusteella.

----------


## TetedeCourse

Prcycling lehdessä oli Ivan Bassosta juttu, jossa hän kertoi ajaneensa Passo di Stelvion huipulle 8-vuotiaana !
Aika muuten oli 2.5 tuntia.

----------


## Kal Pedal

En ole Procyclingin juttua lukenut vielä, mutta tuntuu että Basso saa suhteettomasti palstatilaa nykyään. Ei sen tulokset paluun jälkeen ole kansikuva-jutun arvoisia. Noh, yksi hyvä Giro, mutta silti. Toisaalta joka brittien pyöräilylehti jossa ei ole Wiggoa tai Caviä kannessa on iloinen yllätys. 
Olisiko muuten pahimmat kuset haihtunut Manxilaisen päästä? Aika fiksusti se on puhunut viime aikoina.

----------


## OJ

http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/step...age-of-cycling

Eikö aprillipäivä mennyt jo? Onneksi UCI on nyt vihdoin onnistunut löytämään nämä pyöräilyä pahimmin kalvavat ongelmat. Saataisiinkohan näillä muutoksilla yksi uusi World Tour kisa vaikkapa Koreaan.

----------


## ussaf

https://p.twimg.com/AsKQtv3CIAA2nLS.jpg

kim andersenin auto, sanovat. hymähdin.

----------


## skott

Oisko eilen Giron I etapilla tv-skootterit olleet sähkökäyttösii? Ainakin joku kuullosti niin sähköselta ulinalta että.  Musta ois hyvä idea, jos noi skootterit menis sähköllä: hiljasempii eikä pakokaasuja kilpailijoiden naamoille ku kuitenkin lähellä ajavat.

Onks kellää tietoo, onko tämmösii suunnitelmii? 

Akut ei taida vielä riittää noihin > 200km etappeihin varsinki, ku kaks päällä menevät + varusteet. 

Kaikki reitillä ajavat autot sais kans olla sähköllä. Muistan joku vuosi sitte ku Girolla polttivat skootterieden kytkimiä urakalla seinänousussa. Savu vaan nousi ja siihen hyytys. Sähkömoottoreiden täysvääntö heti liikkeellelähdöstä / hitaassa vauhdissa puoltais myös niiden käyttöä.

----------


## matik

Mr Ullrichin kuulumisia voi lueskella nykyään myös Saksan Eurosportin sivustolta. Tässäpä ensimmäistä google translaten kautta vedeltynä: *http://tinyurl.com/bu4xwvq

*Sitten Ullen ajokuulumisia; ajeli tuossa Huhtikuun lopulla viestityyppisessä kilpailussa mäkiaika-ajon osuuden, 10km pituudeltaan ja 10,5% keskijyrkkyydeltään. Ulle voitti, toiseksi tuli eräs Gilberto Simoni häviten Der Kaiserille 2min10sek  :Cool:

----------


## VesaP

> Sitten Ullen ajokuulumisia; ajeli tuossa Huhtikuun lopulla viestityyppisessä kilpailussa mäkiaika-ajon osuuden, 10km pituudeltaan ja 10,5% keskijyrkkyydeltään. Ulle voitti, toiseksi tuli eräs Gilberto Simoni häviten Der Kaiserille 2min10sek



Kyllä lähtee!!! Jumaleisson. Äijä pysyisi heittämällä pro-pelotoonissa eikä olisi edes mikään peränpitäjä kuten suurin osa noista äijistä siellä! Harmi kun taitaa olla pari vuotta liikaa ikää jotta voisi tehdä comebackin. Ja pellet määräsi sille vielä 2v kisakiellon alkaen NYT kun tuolle Clentador pellelle alkaen 1.5 vuotta sitten. Ei ole kohtelu samaa ei.  :Irvistys: 

ULLE BACK!!! 

Sanon minä!! Lancekin voisi tehdä Come Back numero kahden (tai siis v3.0:n, riippuu laskutavasta)! Harmi kun Länssi lopetti näin äkkiä paluunsa jälkeen ja lähti leikkimään sillä bikiniuintibaywatch-ajelenvähänfillaria-hölkkäänbaariin lajilla.

----------


## Poursuivant

> Kyllä lähtee!!! Jumaleisson. Äijä pysyisi heittämällä pro-pelotoonissa eikä olisi edes mikään peränpitäjä kuten suurin osa noista äijistä siellä! Harmi kun taitaa olla pari vuotta liikaa ikää jotta voisi tehdä comebackin. Ja pellet määräsi sille vielä 2v kisakiellon alkaen NYT kun tuolle Clentador pellelle alkaen 1.5 vuotta sitten. Ei ole kohtelu samaa ei.



Joo. Saksalainen pyöräily-yleisö oli on ollut aika käärmeissään Ullrichin kohtalosta sen jälkeen kun Contadorin "tuomio" langetettiin. Itselläni ei asiasta ole mielipidettä, mutta muutaman tutun marburgilaisen pyöräharrastajan mielipide on vakaasti se, että Ullen tulisi valittaa tuomiostaan CASiin, juurikin suhteessa Contadoriin. 

Ja toinen keissi, missä Ullea on verrattu viime aikana toiseen d-rikkojaan, liittyy hra Riccoon ja kuntoajo-osallistumisiin. Uusimmassa Roadbikessakin oli kyssäri, tulisiko Ullen antaa ajaa d-pannasta huolimatta kuntoajoissa. 77 prossaa vastaneista antaisi miehen osallistua "jokamiesluokan" kisoihin.

----------


## MarkoA

> Sanon minä!! Lancekin voisi tehdä Come Back numero kahden (tai siis v3.0:n, riippuu laskutavasta)! Harmi kun Länssi lopetti näin äkkiä paluunsa jälkeen ja lähti leikkimään sillä bikiniuintibaywatch-ajelenvähänfillaria-hölkkäänbaariin lajilla.



Älähän nyt. Lance on juuri tehnyt kaikkien comebackien äidin palaamalla triathlonin pariin ja tekee siellä aika käsittämättömän hienoa jälkeä. Ennen kuin kisoja nähtiin, oli aiheesta monen sorttista spekulointia jne. Mutta alkaa pikkuhiljaa naysayerit hiljetä. 41v ja kuudessa viikossa neljä 70.3 (puolimatkan triathlonia) joista viimeisestä Floridassa kuumassa ja kosteassa voitto fantastisella ajalla!  :Sarkastinen: 
http://triathlon.competitor.com/2012/05/news/lance-armstrong-takes-first-70-3-win_53924

*"bikiniuintibaywatch-ajelenvähänfillaria-hölkkäänbaariin" * aika paha  :Sekaisin:  nooh, siinä lajissa kuitenkin poljetaan kokoajan itse, eikä kavereiden avustuksella.

----------


## TetedeCourse

*Farnese Vini loses bike to Underpants man*

----------


## vetooo

Aika monet tietävät Monique van der Vorstin tarinan. Ohessa kaksi erinomaista van der Vorstin haastattelua (Velonation.com).

Monique van der Vorst - pyörätuolista pelotoniin. Haastattelu, osa I (http://www.velonation.com/News/ID/10...o-peloton.aspx).

Monique van der Vorst - paralympialaisista Rabobankin naisammattilaistalliin. Haastattelu, osa II (http://www.velonation.com/News/ID/10...-contract.aspx).

----------


## viller

> Aika monet tietävät Monique van der Vorstin tarinan. Ohessa kaksi erinomaista van der Vorstin haastattelua (Velonation.com).
> 
> Monique van der Vorst - pyörätuolista pelotoniin. Haastattelu, osa I (http://www.velonation.com/News/ID/10...o-peloton.aspx).
> 
> Monique van der Vorst - paralympialaisista Rabobankin naisammattilaistalliin. Haastattelu, osa II (http://www.velonation.com/News/ID/10...-contract.aspx).



Rabobank purkanut sopimuksen van der Vorstin kanssa.





> Little else is known about the Dutchwoman apart from the confusion over the precise nature of her previous disabilities. It appears there’s more to this story than has been told.



Fake Handicaps a Growing Problem for Disabled Sports

----------


## vetooo

Ilmeisesti hohdokkaat tarinat eivät ole pelkästään hohdokkaita. Kolikolla on aina toinenkin puoli... Myös erään jenkkiläisen pyöräilijän kohdalla.

----------


## Kal Pedal

Schackin ajajat valittavat virallisesti UCI:lle maksamattomista palkoista. (Velonation).

----------


## J T K

Mitä Jens Voigt aikoo tehdä isona?

----------


## Rickmaple

Miks lämmitellessä pidetään pumpulituppoja nenässä?

----------


## J T K

Että röörit pysyis paremmin levällään kun lähdetään tuuttaamaan. Kait ne tupot jotain eteerisiä öljyjä sisältää.

----------


## Leopejo

Giro d'Italian järjestäjä Acquarone on huolissaan muista järjestämistään kilpailuista. *Tirreno - Adriatico*, huolimatta reitistä ja osallistujien tasosta, kärsii Paris - Nice-kilpailun samanaikaisuudesta, johon kansainväliset mediat keskittyvät. _"Emme voi jatkaa näillä kuluilla"_, hän sanoi. Lisäksi* Milano - Sanremo* ja* Il Lombardia* ovat myös talousvaikeuksissa: ehkä ne joudutaan siirtämään lauantailta sunnuntaille. Sen sijaan *Strade Bianche* on _"täynnä potentiaalia"_.

(spaziociclismo.it)

----------


## petri ok

Tota olen kauan ihmetellyt, että miksi pitää järjestää WorldTour skaboja samanaikaisesti.

----------


## -ville-

Jussi Veikkasesta juttu tulosruudussa tänään illalla ja veilä maikkarilla! No jo on..

----------


## TetedeCourse



----------


## tapna

> Schackin ajajat valittavat virallisesti UCI:lle maksamattomista palkoista. (Velonation).



Välittömään kilpailukieltoon tuollaiset nälistävät paskajengit.

----------


## Salla

Jussi Veikkanen hienosti tuolla Puolan ympäriajossa.

----------


## ussaf

Tää Froome ("CF") on kyllä aika löytö. Vielä tän prujun skriivailun aikaan sitä pidettiin Brailsford et co:n toimesta just ja just palkkauskelpoisena PT-kuvioihin, ja nyt se voittais Tourin ilman tallimääräyksiä.

----------


## fiber

Ajajien sijoittelu lokeroihin ei ymmärtääkseni ole Brailsfordin näkemys, vaan CycleSportin toimittajien: "_Please note, this graph is our interpretation of Dave Brailsford’s theory, not the exact graph produced for Team Sky"_

----------


## ussaf

Jep. Minusta “'The graph roughly maps the trajectory of a cyclist’s career,' says Brailsford." on aika yksiselitteinen. Sitä voidaan tietty kysyä, kuka lätki nimet lootiin. Osa nimistä kuitenkin vastaa sitä lootaa, minne B ne jutun tekstiosassa sijoittaa, joten ehkei tuo asettelukaan ole täysin mielivaltainen.

Korjata toki sopii, mutta käsittääkseni Brailsfordin ei alkujaan eli ennen Vueltaa ollut tarkoitus jatkaa Froomen sopparia Vueltan jälkeen. 

Ainakin minulle Froomen status ennen Vueltaa vastaa jotakuinkin sitä, missä hän tuossa kuviossa on.

----------


## kuovipolku

Samuel Sánchez joutui kasaan Tour du Poitou-Charentesin kolmannen etapin alussa, loukkasi oikean olkapäänsä ja joutui keskeyttämään. Ei murtumia, mutta lieviä repeämiä AC-nivelen nivelsiteissä ja ainakin jonkin verran lepoa edessä...

----------


## Tumppi

Orica Greenedgellä on ainakin hyvä henki tiimissä:



 

Nostan kypärää!!

----------


## -Cube-

http://www.suomif1.com/2012/09/entin...alympiakultaa/

Jalkansa CART-onnettomuudessa 11 vuotta sitten menettänyt entinen F1-kuski *Alex Zanardi*, 45, on voittanut kultaa Lontoon paralympialaisten H4 pyöräkelauskisassa.
Italialainen kelasi 16-kilometrisen kisan aikaan 24 minuuttia 50,22 sekuntia ja voitti toiseksi ajaneen *Norbert Mosandlin* yli 27 sekunnilla.

Toi on mun mielestä aivan upea suoritus. Mä olen kyllä seurannut ton sällin kilpa-autoilu uraa mutten todellakaan ole tiennyt että se on noin kova sälli pyöränkin selässä.    :Hymy:

----------


## Leopejo

> Toi on mun mielestä aivan upea suoritus. Mä olen kyllä seurannut ton sällin kilpa-autoilu uraa mutten todellakaan ole tiennyt että se on noin kova sälli pyöränkin selässä.



Maraton-voittoja on hänellä kiitettävästi.

----------


## Samuli

Fillarisuositukset puolelta lainattu




> Tuollainen huippukuskien pyörän mitat taulukko olisi  mukava nähdä vertailuksi, onko osunut silmiin? Esim Bassolle 183cm  pituudeksi muttei paljonko insteami on.



Vuoden 2011 tiedot:

Rider
Dogma Frame Size
Graal Frame Size
Height (m)

APPOLLONIO
46,5
45
1.70m

GERRANS
50
49
1.70m

DOWSETT
54
51
1.71m

KENNAUGH
50
45
1.73m

POSSONI
50
49
1.73m

URÁN
50
49
1.73m

NORDHAUG
53
49
1.76m

SUTTON
51,5
49
1.76m

AUGUSTYN
51,5
51
1.78m

PAUWELS
54
53
1.79m

SWIFT
55
53
1.79m

HENDERSON
53
53
1.80m

BOASSON HAGEN
55
53
1.81m

CARLSTRÖM
55
53
1.81m

FLECHA
56
53
1.81m

HUNT
55
55
1.81m

ARVESEN
51,5
49
1.83m

DOWNING
46,5
45
1.83m

THOMAS
56
53
1.83m

ZANDIO
56
55
1.84m

CIONI
56
57
1.85m

ROGERS
55
55
1.85m

FROOME
56
55
1.86m

LÖFKVIST
55
55
1.86m

BARRY
57,5
55
1.88m

STANNARD
56
55
1.89m

CUMMINGS
56
55
1.90m

HAYMAN
57,5
57
1.90m

WIGGINS
56
55
1.90m

KNEES
57,5
55
1.94m

----------


## vetooo

*Fiorenzo Magni*

*7.12.1920 - 19.10.2012*



_3 Giro d'Italian voittoa (1948, 1951, 1955)
3 Ronde van Vlaanderenin voittoa (1949, 1950, 1951)
3 Italian mestaruutta maantieajossa (1951, 1953, 1954)_

----------


## Leopejo

> *Fiorenzo Magni*
> 
> *7.12.1920 - 19.10.2012*
> 
> _3 Giro d'Italian voittoa (1948, 1951, 1955)
> 3 Ronde van Vlaanderenin voittoa (1949, 1950, 1951)
> 3 Italian mestaruutta maantieajossa (1951, 1953, 1954)_



"Flandersien leijona", joka jäi ehkä Italiassa kolmannen pyörän rooliin, Coppi vastaan Bartali-taiston varjoon.

Tuon kuvan on pakko olla uusi, sillä tuo Magnin kädessä oleva kirja, hänen elämänkertansa, julkaistiin ehkä viime viikolla.

----------


## Poursuivant

Eilen Guardianissa oli pitkä Bradleyn haastettelu - aika avointa tekstiä mm. addiktioista ja alkoholiongelmista, mutta toki pyöräilystäkin.

----------


## vetooo

Sprintterilegenda Robbie McEwen (AUS) viettää pääsääntöisesti eläkepäiviään, mutta hän oli tositoimissa Japan Cupin kriteriumkisassa lokakuussa. Tässä on aika ainutlaatuista kuvamateriaalia. McEwenin fillariin on kiinnitetty kamera. Maaliintulio kohdassa ~41:50.

Lopputulokset:

1. Jaroslaw Marycz (POL)
2. Fumiyuki Beppu (JPN)
3. Robbie McEwen (AUS)

----------


## villef

aika haipakkaa heti alusta asti.. ja kaukaa piti kiriin lähteä..

----------


## DeLillo

Tosi hyvä video. Aika tosi kovaa mentiin koko ajan.

Vitsi miten helppoa toi kirimiesten ajaminen on: rennosti peesailee ja viimeisellä sadalla metrillä tuikkaa ohi  :Vink:

----------


## matik

Eipä vielä riittänyt Robbielle tuokaan, voitto tuli kohtalaisen kovassa seurassa Noosa Cycling Grand Prixissä! Siitä myös hyvää kuvamateriaalia löytyy  :Hymy: 

Lopputulokset: 

1, Robbie McEwen
2, Jonathan Cantwell
3, Ryan MacAnally
4, Jay McCarthy
5, Malcolm Rudolph
6, Daniel McCulloch
7, Samuel Wood
8, Anthony Kellen
9, Aaron Kemps
10, Greg Henderson

<span style="color: rgb(0, 0, 0); font-family: Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif; font-size: 11px; ">

----------


## Kal Pedal

Huomenna ilmestyy Bradley Wigginsin elämänkerta My Time. Guardian http://www.guardian.co.uk/sport/2012...de-france-2012
julkaisee tänään luvun kirjasta. Kiinnostavaa tietoa mm radiokommunikaatiosta 19. etapin aikana.

----------


## Rommeli

> Huomenna ilmestyy Bradley Wigginsin elämänkerta My Time. Guardian http://www.guardian.co.uk/sport/2012...de-france-2012
> julkaisee tänään luvun kirjasta. Kiinnostavaa tietoa mm radiokommunikaatiosta 19. etapin aikana.



Aika kovalla teholla (450 W) Wiggins pystyy tunnin vetämään. 69 kilon mukaan laskettuna tuo tekee 6,52 W/kg.

----------


## vetooo

CAS:n puheenjohtajaa John Coatesia on pyydetty suosittelemaan jäseniä kolmihenkiseen riippumattomaan tutkintaryhmään, jonka tarkoitus on selvittää UCI:n toimintaa vuosien varrelta. Tutkimusryhmän on määrä kertoa työnsä tuloksista 1. kesäkuuta mennessä.

Head Of International Council Of Arbitration For Sport To Recommend UCI Commission Members | Cyclingnews.com

----------


## jjyrki

http://www.hs.fi/urheilu/Py%C3%B6r%C...a1305613000050

Hohhoijaa.

----------


## Rommeli

> http://www.hs.fi/urheilu/Py%C3%B6r%C...a1305613000050
> 
> Hohhoijaa.



Amatöörit eivät näemmä osaa peittää edes jälkiään. Aika ikävä juttuhan tuo on, mikäli paikkansa pitää.

----------


## kukavaa

doping nyt vielä menee mutta sopupelit on jo liian paksua.

----------


## MV

> doping nyt vielä menee mutta sopupelit on jo liian paksua.



Höpöhöpö. Sopupelit on perinteinen osa kilpapyöräilykulttuuria. Joskus näkyvämpää, kuten jos GC-tähti antaa voiton irtiotossa raataneelle kaverilleen a la AC Girossa taannoin, joskus piilotetunpaa kuten Virenque ja Ullrich 1997. Ihan normaalia toimintaa silloin kun suurin osa tuloista tuli voittorahoista. Järkevämpi jakaa sulle mulle, että saatiin isoihin kisoihin enemmän yleisöä kiinnostavia kuskeja.

Pyöräilyssä sitä voittoa ei kuitenkaan voi ostaa ennen kisaa, kaikille 20 joukkueelle ei ole varaa maksaa. Vrt futis tai pesis joissa tarvii maksaa vain yhdelle joukkueelle.

Lukekaa niitä kirjoja. Asia on ihan siististi kerrottu vaikka Fignonin muistelmissa tai Benjo Mason kirjoissa.

----------


## vetooo

Jos puhutaan sopupeleistä, niin kannattaa tutustua kriteriumkisojen historiaan.

----------


## OJ

> Jos puhutaan sopupeleistä, niin kannattaa tutustua kriteriumkisojen historiaan.



Tourin jälkeiset kriteriumit ovat asia erikseen kun Contador pieksää Hushovdin kirissä, mutta kisoja toki ostetaan, myydään ja sovitaan kaikilla tasoilla. 

Mielenkiintoinen kommentti kuitenkin, eli vetäkää satsia ja vahingoittakaa terveyttänne, mutta auta armias jos sovitte kisoja ja pissitte jonkun vedonlyönnin tai fantasia-tiimin.

----------


## vetooo

Ettei synny väärää käsitystä, niin en suinkaan kehota vetämään satsia ja vahingoittamaan terveyttä. Totesin vain, että sopupelit ovat kuuluneet osana kriteriumkisojen historiaan.

----------


## stoki

> Höpöhöpö. Sopupelit on perinteinen osa kilpapyöräilykulttuuria. Joskus näkyvämpää, kuten jos GC-tähti antaa voiton irtiotossa raataneelle kaverilleen a la AC Girossa taannoin, joskus piilotetunpaa kuten Virenque ja Ullrich 1998. Ihan normaalia toimintaa silloin kun suurin osa tuloista tuli voittorahoista. Järkevämpi jakaa sulle mulle, että saatiin isoihin kisoihin enemmän yleisöä kiinnostavia kuskeja.
> 
> Pyöräilyssä sitä voittoa ei kuitenkaan voi ostaa ennen kisaa, kaikille 20 joukkueelle ei ole varaa maksaa. Vrt futis tai pesis joissa tarvii maksaa vain yhdelle joukkueelle.



Hyvin kyllä MV:ltä todettu. Tuntuu että tässä nyt lehdistö vaan haluaa repiä otsikoita ja myydä lehtiä/klikkauksia pyöräilyn kustannuksella. Nyt kun kilpailut on tauolla ja dopingtutkinta pinnalla niin kaikki myy mistä saadaan hyviä negatiivisia otsikoita. Kuten MV sanoi niin on vähän eri asia sopia futismatsi ennakkoon kuin pyöräkilpailu. Ja myös minun mielestä eri asia sopia se ennakkoon kuin irtiotossa kahden kesken. Toki tässä oli kyse yksipäiväisestä klassikkokisasta ja voitto kuitattiin maksusuorituksella kisan jälkeen pankkitilille, mutta periaatetasolla miten se eroaa siitä, että esimerkiksi ison ympäriajon vuorietapilla johtajapaidanhaltija lahjoittaa voiton hyvälle ystävälleen? Miksi se ei itse yrittänyt voittaa? Jollain saatto olla siinä 1000€ kiinni. Eihän näistäkään kukaan nosta haloota, koska se on osa kilpailun luonnetta.

----------


## Leopejo

> mutta periaatetasolla miten se eroaa siitä, että esimerkiksi ison ympäriajon vuorietapilla johtajapaidanhaltija lahjoittaa voiton hyvälle ystävälleen? Miksi se ei itse yrittänyt voittaa? Jollain saatto olla siinä 1000€ kiinni. Eihän näistäkään kukaan nosta haloota, koska se on osa kilpailun luonnetta.



On siinä eroa sekä periaatetasolla että käytännössä.

----------


## asb

> Toki tässä oli kyse yksipäiväisestä klassikkokisasta ja voitto kuitattiin maksusuorituksella kisan jälkeen pankkitilille, mutta periaatetasolla miten se eroaa siitä, että esimerkiksi ison ympäriajon vuorietapilla johtajapaidanhaltija lahjoittaa voiton hyvälle ystävälleen?



Entäs jos hatkassa olisi ollut Vinokurovin tilalla joku köyhempi?

----------


## vakevves

Sopukisat ovat pahimman luokan urheilurikollisuutta. Siinä vesitetään urheilun perusidea täysin. 

Sopukisaa ei ole normaali joukkuetaktiikka. Sitä voi olla se, jos tiimin jotkut jäsenet tekevät omia taktiikoitaan rahaa tms. vastiketta vastaan. Sopukisaa ei ole, jos etappikilpailun kärkipaikkoja tavoitteleva antaa voiton sellaiselle, joka ei niitä tavoittele.

Taisi olla vuosi 1976, kun poikasena kuulin isoilta pojilta juttuja, joissa ammattipyöräilyn kärkinimi on ostanut kortteliajon voittoja. Ilmeisesti tätäkin perinnettä on vaalittu samalla hartaudella kuin dopingia. Joskus käy mielessä ettei pyöräily ole show-painia kummempi urheilulaji. 

Kuinkahan monta rangaistusta on pyöräilyssä annettu sopuilun takia? Ongelmaahan ei ole jos sitä pidetään piilossa.

----------


## stoki

> On siinä eroa sekä periaatetasolla että käytännössä.



Millä tavalla? Entä jos Kolobnev olisi itse sanonut, että voita sinä kun tarvitset sitä enemmän ja luovuttanut voiton Vinokuroville? Olisiko se ollut eri asia?
Tai toisinpäin, onko eri asia jos ympäriajossa etappivoitto kahden viimeisen välillä ratkaistaan luovuttamalla se toiselle tai "ostamalla" se toiselta? (Heittomerkit sen takia, koska voihan ostamisen välineenä olla rahan sijasta joku muukin palvelus.)

Oon ihan samaa mieltä, että sopupelit ja sopukisat vie pohjan koko urheilulta, jossa perinmäisenä tarkoituksena on voittaa. Jos raja sopukisasta halutaan vetää  täysin mustavalkoisesti, niin silloin mielestäni kaikki tahallisesti voitonluovutukset ovat sopukisoja. Kuitenkin jo tässä keskustelussa käydyt kommentit osoittavat, että etappivoiton luovutus ei pidetä yhtä vakavana kuin Liege–Bastogne–Liegen voiton luovuttamista toiselle. No entä jos kyseessä olisikin ollut Olympiakisat? Tai entä jos joku toisen tason yhden päivän kilpailu? Kaikki ovat varmasti myös samaa mieltä siitä, että on eri asia, jos Vino olisi jo ennen kisaa käynyt sopimassa muiden kanssa, että antakaa mun tänään voittaa kuin, että se sovitaan kisan lopussa kun jäljellä on enää kaksi kilpailijaa.

Enkä siis mitenkään halunnut puolustella Vinon ja Kolobnevin tekoa vaan halusin vain sanoa että MV heitti hyvän pointin ilmoille. Ja se mua tässä jutussa eniten huvittaa, että tämä tapaus kun kuitenkin tapauksena on jo vuoden päivät ihmisten tiedossa ollut, niin nyt se vasta tämän kaiken muun pyöräilyn lokaan vedon yhteydessä saa paljon enemmän julkisuutta ihan vain sen takia koska se on "trendikästä".

----------


## Leopejo

> Kuitenkin jo tässä keskustelussa käydyt kommentit osoittavat, että etappivoiton luovutus ei pidetä yhtä vakavana kuin Liege–Bastogne–Liegen voiton luovuttamista toiselle. No entä jos kyseessä olisikin ollut Olympiakisat?



Tuo on hyvä esimerkki, sillä olympiakisojen yhteydessä ihmiset ihmettelivät Boasson Hagenin ja muiden ei-englantilaisten Sky-tallin ajajien käyttäytymistä. Yleisesti ottaen kaikki tuomitsivat tällaisen (MM-kilpailuista valitettavan tutun) toiminnan, ja silti kyseessä on aivan eri tapaus kuin yo. kilpailun voiton puhdas osto. Tallikaverin suosiminen, jos omalla maajoukkueella ei ole mitään sanottavaa kilpailussa, on jos ei muuta inhimillistä. Etappivoiton luovutus kuuluu ammattipyöräilyn kanooniin, samoin kuten etappikilpailun aikana syntyvät tallien väliset sopimukset, jos rahaa ei kulje. Tärkeän kilpailun osto missään nimessä ei (joka ei tarkoita, ettei sitä tapahtuisi).





> Ja se mua tässä jutussa eniten huvittaa, että tämä tapaus kun kuitenkin tapauksena on jo vuoden päivät ihmisten tiedossa ollut, niin nyt se vasta tämän kaiken muun pyöräilyn lokaan vedon yhteydessä saa paljon enemmän julkisuutta ihan vain sen takia koska se on "trendikästä".



Ei, vaan siksi, että nyt on virallisellalin taholla näyttöjä ja todisteita, sähköposteista tilisiirto-otteisiin.

----------


## kukavaa

> Mielenkiintoinen kommentti kuitenkin, eli vetäkää satsia ja vahingoittakaa terveyttänne, mutta auta armias jos sovitte kisoja ja pissitte jonkun vedonlyönnin tai fantasia-tiimin.



sitä nyt lähinnä mainasin että skaba ei ole kummoinen skaba jos voittaja tiedetään jo ennen alkua. semmoisen kuvan tuosta vino-jutusta sain, voin olla väärässä... outoa se kyllä olisi. enkä nyt niinkään kannusta douppaamaan, mutta ainakin se on kilpailu silloin. 
tuli muuten just tuon kommentin kirjoittamisen jälkeen 'sex, lies, handlebartape'-kirjassa noita ostelu hommeleita.

----------


## MV

> No entä jos kyseessä olisikin ollut Olympiakisat?



49:24-49:34, noin:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q29ZGkB3pPA

Olympialaisten maantieajon viimeinen kierros, irti Ullrich (GER), Klöden (GER) ja Vinokourov (KAZ). Ullrich ja Klöden huomauttavat ystävällisesti Vinokouroville että kukas se palkan maksaakaan.

----------


## rjrm

Nyt en ymmärtänyt. Oliko herrat kolmestaan samassa tiimissä? 

edit:
tarkistin, ja Team Telekom tosiaan oli kaikkien työnantajana... jopas on reilua.

----------


## vetooo

Telekomin nokkimisjärjestys oli täysin selvä vuonna 2000. Ullrich ykköskapteeni, Klöden apuajaja ja Vino opetteli vasta talon tavoille.

----------


## OJ

> Tärkeän kilpailun osto missään nimessä ei.



Missä se raja tärkeän ja ei niin tärkeän kisan välillä mahtaa mennä? Ja sopupeli on sopupeli, oli rahaa pelissä tai ei.

----------


## Hääppönen

Itse pidän rottamaisena tekona, jos kahden miehen hatkassa työt tehnyt kuski kuitataan maaliviivalla. Sopupeli ei pyöräilyssä ole yksiselitteinen...(Migel Indurain yhä kaikkien aikojen stara minulle, vaikka sopupeliin onkin suostunut  :Cool:  ).

----------


## MV

> Itse pidän rottamaisena tekona, jos kahden miehen hatkassa työt tehnyt kuski kuitataan maaliviivalla.



En tykkää siitäkään jos kokonaiskilvan voittoa tavoitteleva kuski "antaa" nevarille voiton ja sitten seuraavana päivänä nevarin joukkue ei auta voiton lahjoittanutta joukkuetta. Näistä tuntuu syntyvän pitkiäkin biiffejä.

Entäs tällainen "sopupeli" sitten: http://www.cyclingnews.com/races/gir...tage-4/results

----------


## OJ

> Entäs tällainen "sopupeli" sitten: http://www.cyclingnews.com/races/gir...tage-4/results



Tommoinenkaan ei sovi joillekin faneille. WW-foorumilla eräs kommentoija tuomitsi erityistoimet koska eihän kaatuneille jenkkisotilaillekaan järjestetä hautajaisia kummempaa. Yritin tiedustella, että onko hänen mielestään sama asia mennä palkkasotilaana muihin maihin sotimaan, missä kuoleminen on tilastojen valossa melko todennäköistä, ja pyöräilykilpailuun osallistuminen, jossa lähtökohtaisesti tappaminen ja tapetuksi tuleminen ei ole ihan yhtä keskeistä kuin sotimisessa.

Mulle ei olisi mikään ongelma myydä kisoja, mutta en maksaisi voitosta sentin latia. En toki ole koskaan ollut myyjän asemassa, mutta jokusen kerran on tullut jeesattua kuskeja seurarajojen yli, tosin vastapuoli on usein "unohtanut" kisan aikaiset lupaukset.

----------


## vetooo

OJ, onko tuosta Dr. Ferrarin huhutusta (tulevaisuudessa tapahtuvasta) avautumisesta joku tarkempi lähde?

Kuuluisi varmaan d-ketjuun, mutta menköön nyt tänne, kun näytät olevan linjoilla.

----------


## vetooo

Michael Rasmussen vaatii Rabobankilta 5,8 miljoonan euron kipurahoja. Tanskalainen sai potkut hollantilaistallista vuonna 2007. Rasmussen valehteli olinpaikkatiedoissa. Hän väitti olevansa Meksikossa, vaikka todellisuudessa mies treenasi Italiassa ennen Ranskan ympäriajoa. Tästä seurasi myöhemmin 2 vuoden kilpailukielto. Tanskalainen johti Tour de Francen 2007 kokonaiskilpailua, kun Rabobank veti mehen pois kilpailusta vain muutamaa päivää ennen Champs Elyseetä. Rasmussenin ja Rabobankin välistä kiistaa käsitellään oikeudessa maanantaina.

Michael Rasmussen back in court tomorrow as multi-million Euro claim continues

----------


## Polla

> Michael Rasmussen vaatii Rabobankilta 5,8 miljoonan euron kipurahoja. Tanskalainen sai potkut hollantilaistallista vuonna 2007. Rasmussen valehteli olinpaikkatiedoissa. Hän väitti olevansa Meksikossa, vaikka todellisuudessa mies treenasi Italiassa ennen Ranskan ympäriajoa.



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ya9RVtTjHB0

 :Leveä hymy:

----------


## vetooo

Jotain uuttakin on suunniteltu. Tarkoituksena on aloittaa ammattipyöräilyn ajankohtaisia - ja miksei vanhempiakin - aiheita käsittelevä blogisarja. Ensimmäinen kirjoitus ilmestyy maanantaina, ja se käsittelee Saxo Bank -tallin tilannetta. Tulen laittamaan ainakin tämän Saxo Bank -jutun tähän ketjuun.

----------


## Leopejo

Odotamme innolla.

----------


## MV

> Odotamme innolla.



+1

----------


## Samuli

"Dokumentti"

----------


## Polla

Hmm! Jos joku haluaa dokkarin itselleen niin pistä privaa, tuolta voi näköjään tilata kaksi DVD:tä hintaan 22,90 euroa (plus pk?). Itsellä heräsi nyt mielenkiinto tätä kohtaan!

http://www.thelastkilometer.com/dvd.html

----------


## Poursuivant

> Odotamme innolla.



+1 

Mutta nythän on maanantai jo hyvinkin pitkällä, eikä linkkiä blogiin kuulu vieläkään. Malttamatonta ja jännittynyttä oloa ilmassa.

----------


## vetooo

*Saxo Bank - ei pelkkää voittokulkua*

*Ammattipyöräilyn yhden viimeisen vuosikymmenen menestyneimmän joukkueen, Bjarne Riisin johtaman Saxo Bankin taival ei ole ollut ainoastaan menestysmarssia. Viimeiset pari vuotta ovat olleet erittäin vaikeita Riisille lukuisista yksittäisistä seikoista johtuen. Tour de Francen 1996 voittaja Riis myönsikin avoimesti kesällä, että hän oli henkilökohtaisesti luhistumisen partaalla.*

 

*Saxo Bankin koko Tour-runko ja tärkeät taustavaikuttajat siirtyvät muualle*

Bjarne Riisin pulmat alkoivat jo ennen kautta 2009, jolloin kakkossponsoriksi sitoutunut IT Factory -yritys meni konkurssiin. Tämä aiheutti suuren loven tanskalaistallin budjettiin. Riis tunnettiin jo vuosituhannen vaihteessa siitä, että miehen ajajat olivat hinta-laatu -suhteeltaan lajinsa ehdotonta parhaimmistoa. Riis osasi rakentaa erittäin kovan nipun suhteellisen vähäisillä pelimerkeillä.

Saxo Bankin rosteri säilyi pitkälti samana, vaikka taustalla esiintyi epävarmuustekijöitä. Riis teki kovaa tulosta 2009-2010, jolloin Fabian Cancellara toi useita monumenttiklassikkovoittoja ja Andy Schleck taisteli Tour de Francesta kaksi kakkostilaa. Joskin Schleck julistettiin Tourin 2010 voittajaksi, kun 15 kuukautta kestänyt Alberto Contadorin klenbuterol-prosessi saatiin päätökseen.

Contadorin dopingkäry tuli julkisuuteen vasta lokakuussa 2010. Sitä ennen ehti tapahtua isoja asioita. Riis sai loppukeväästä tietää, että Saxo Bankin silloinen tiedottaja Brian Nygaard ja apulaissporttipäällikkö Kim Andersen puuhasivat uutta luxemburgilaistaustaista superjoukkuetta, ja he olivat tallihankkeen keulahahmoja. Riis antoi Nygaardille ja Andersenille kenkää juuri ennen Touria 2010. Luxemburgilaistiimi rakentui Schleckin veljesten (Andy ja Frank) sekä Cancellaran ympärille. Käytännössä koko Saxo Bankin Tour 2010 -runko seurasi Schleckejä ja Cancellaraa uuteen Leopard-talliin.

Leopard-kuvio ei ollut lainkaan yksinkertainen. Esimerkiksi Cancellaran ja Saxo Bankin välistä sopimusta oli jäljellä vielä yksi vuosi. Cancellaran ja Riisin henkilökohtaiset suhteet menivät osittain poikki sveitsiläisen vaatiessa pestin ennenaikaista purkamista. Riisille ei jäänyt lopulta muuta vaihtoehtoa kuin päästää Cancellara menemään. Tulevien Leopard-ajajien ja Riisin yhteenottoihin lukeutui myös Espanjan ympäriajossa 2010 sattunut episodi. Andy Schleck ja Stuart O'Grady olivat viihteellä aamun pikkutunneille asti. Riis heitti kaksikon ulos kilpailusta.

Riisin tie alkoi käydä erittäin kivikkoiseksi. Pääsponsori Saxo Bank oli jo  aiemmin ilmoittanut, ettei se jatkaisi ykkösrahoittajana kauden 2010  jälkeen.




_Saxo Bankin johtaja Bjarne Riis._

*Riis rakentaa joukkueensa Contadorin varaan*

Ranskan ympäriajo ei keskity pelkästään kilpailullisiin seikkoihin. Kulissien takana käydään - erityisesti lepopäivinä - erittäin vilkasta keskustelua siirto- ja sopimusasioista. Riis tiesi menettävänsä isoimmat tähtensä Leopardiin, joten hän rakensi suunnitelmansa Contadorin varaan. Contador polki Astana-joukkueessa, mutta kazakkijoukkueen taustat eivät olleet kehuttavassa kunnossa. Riisille avautui ainutlaatuinen mahdollisuus pelastaa oma tulevaisuutensa pelkällä Contadorin kiinnittämisellä.

Riis vahvisti elokuun alussa tehneensä 2-vuotisen sopimuksen Contadorin kanssa. Samalla varmistui myös Saxo Bank -pankin pystyminen päätukijana kaudella 2011. Tanskalaispomon tilanne helpottui entisestään, kun IT-yritys SunGard tarttui kakkossponsorin rooliin. Kaikki asiat vaikuttivat hymyilevät Riisille, mutta lokakuussa kerrottiin Contadorin kärynneen klenbuterolin käytöstä.

Saxo Bankin ajajabudjetista iso siivu oli mennyt Contadorin miljoonapahviin. Riisillä ei yksinkertaisesti ollut varaa rekrytoida laadukkaita apuajajia. Lokakuussa 2010 alkoi 15 kuukautta kestänyt show, kun eri instanssit käsittelivät Contadorin klenbuterol-käryä. Ensin Espanjan pyöräilyliitto vapautti - enemmistön odottamalla tavalla - Contadorin, mutta jupakan käsittely jatkui urheilun kansainvälisessä vetoomustuomioistuimessa CAS:ssa. Se antoi lopullisen päätöksensä vasta helmikuussa 2012. Ratkaisu oli selkeä: Contadorille mätkäistiin 2 vuoden kilpailukielto (se määrättiin päättyväksi elokuussa 2012).


_
Bjarne Riisillä ei ollut muuta vaihtoehtoa kuin pysyä lojaalina Alberto Contadorille. Kuvassa on menossa yksi lukuisista klenbuterol-käryyn liittyvistä tiedotustilaisuuksista._

Contador ehti kilpailla Saxo Bankin riveissä koko kauden 2011, sillä Espanjan pyöräilyliiton vapauttava ratkaisu oli voimassa ja jutun käsittely kesken CAS:ssa. Contador voitti lukuisia kilpailuja - merkittävimpänä Giro d'Italian - mutta taustalla oli yleinen tyytymättämyys Contadorin oikeuteen kilpailla vapaasti. Äänekkäintä meteliä piti ranskalaisyleisö, joka vastaanotti Contadorin valtaisin buuauksin Tourissa 2011.

Saxo Bank pysyi lojaalina Riisille, ja pankin johtajat Kim Fournais ja Lars Seier Christensen vahvistivat kesäkuussa 2011 jatkavansa ykkössponsorina myös kaudella 2012. Sen sijaan kakkostukija SunGard päätti vetäytyä kauden 2011 jälkeen. Riisin kädet olivat sidotut koko kauden 2011. Contador sai kisata vapaasti, ja espanjalaisen miljoonasopimus oli voimassa. CAS ratkaisi Contadorin klenbuterol-tapauksen vasta helmikuussa 2012, jolloin kausi oli jo täydessä vauhdissa.

Saxo Bank menetti huomattavan määrän rankingpisteitä Contadorin pannan seurauksena. Kansainvälinen pyöräilyliitto UCI otti jo myönnetty ProTeam-lisenssin uudelleen käsittelyyn. UCI:n lisenssikomitea pohti lähes kaksi kuukautta Saxo Bankin statuskysymystä. Riisin joukkue sai lopulta pitää lisenssinsä. Jatkuvat vastoinkäymiset vaikuttivat Riisiin henkilökohtaisesti. Hän kertoi avoimesti olleensa lähellä romahtamispistettä hankalan sponsoritilanteen, Contadorin dopingtapauksen ja ProTeam-lisenssin eväämisuhan takia. 

Schleckin veljesten, Cancellaran ja koko Tour-rungon poistuminen näkyi konkreettisella tavalla Saxo Bankin ottamien voittojen määrässä. Tanskalaisjoukkue saavutti vielä kaudella 2010 peräti 39 voittoa, mutta lukema kutistui seuraavana vuonna 10:een. Ajajamateriaalin heikkous heijastui menestykseen myös päättynellä kaudella 2012. Saxo Bank saalisti vain 4 voittoa elokuun loppuun mennessä ennen kuin Contador vapautui pannastaan. 



_
Venäläinen liikemies ja pyöräilyfanaatikko Oleg Tinkov._

*Venäläismiljonääri Tinkov kiiruhtaa apuun*

Riisin synkkään arkeen tupsahti valoa juuri Tour de Francen alla, kun ykköstukija Saxo Bank lupautui pidentämään yhteistyösopimustaan. Talli sai myös täytettyä tyhjän kakkossponsorin ruudun pyöräilyyn hurahtaneen venäläisliikemiehen Oleg Tinkovin allekirjoittaessa 1,5-vuotisen sopimuksen. Samassa tilaisuudessa kerrottiin Saxo Bankin säilymisestä ykkösrahoittajana kauden 2013 loppuun saakka. Kaikista tärkein seikka oli Tinkovin saapuminen Riisin tueksi. Tanskalaispomo sai käyttöönsä valtavasti lisää pelimerkkejä lisähankintoja varten.

Osapuolet sopivat selkeästä työnjaosta. Riis vastaisi edelleen kaikista johtamiseen ja kilpailuihin liittyvistä seikoista Tinkovin jäädessä enemmän taustalle. Venäläisellä liikemiehellä oli kuitenkin melko iso rooli uusien ajajien hankinnassa. Hän neuvotteli henkilökohtaisesti useiden tähtipolkijoiden asiainhoitajien kanssa. Tinkovilla oli merkittävä osuus Saxo Bankin nimekkäimmän hankinnan Roman Kreuzigerin kiinnittämisessä. Venäläisliikemiehen spekuloitiin vaativan muutamia maanmiehiään Saxo Bankiin, mutta talli pyydysti syksyn siirtomarkkinoilta vain yhden venäläispolkijan, Jevgeni Petrovin Astanasta.

Saxo Bankin heikosti mennyt kausi 2012 pelastui Alberto Contadorin valloitettua Vuelta a Españan kokonaiskilpailun syyskuussa. Riisin onneksi Contadorin panna päättyi juuri ennen Vueltaa ja sponsorikuviot selkeentyivät hyvissä ajoin kesäkuussa. Tinkov ymmärsi nopeasti oman roolinsa, eikä hän "alkumöläytysten" jälkeen sortunut hankaloittamaan Riisin päivittäistä työtä. Tinkov kertoi tohkeissaan tehdyistä kontrahdeista heinäkuun lopulla, vaikka se olisi ollut säääntöjen mukaan sallittua vasta 1. elokuuta. Riis ei odotetusti arvostanut Tinkovin toimintatapoja, mutta venäläinen ymmärsi jatkossa olla pidättyväisempi.

----------


## vetooo

_

Entinen huippupyöräilijä ja dopingiin käytönavoimesti tunnustanut Tyler Hamilton. Hän ajoi Riisin alaisuudessa vuosina 2002-2003._

*Tyler Hamilton - yksi pulma lisää*

US Postalin dopingjutun lonkerot ylettyivät aina Saxo Bankiin asti.  Riisin vuosien 2002-2003 kapteeni Tyler Hamilton kertoi "The Secret  Race" -kirjassaan avoimesti ajastaan tanskalaisjoukkueessa. Hänen  mukaansa Riis auttoi yhteyden luomisessa kuuluisaan espanjalaiseen  dopinglääkäriin Dr. Eufemiano Fuentesiin. Hamilton kertoo käyneensä  Riisin kanssa perusteellisia dopingkeskusteluita heti sen jälkeen, kun  jenkkipolkija oli allekirjoittaunut sopimuksen silloiseen CSC-talliin.  Hamilton heitti lisää löylyä toteamalla, että CSC käytti  systemaattista "kortisoni-ohjelmaa" mm. Tour de Francessa.

Riis kiisti jo Vuelta a Españan aikoihin kaikki Hamiltonin esittämät  väitteet. Tanskalaispomo muutti toimintatapojaan ensimmäisen  kommentointikertansa jälkeen. Hän päätti vaieta tyystin median kysyessä  aiheesta. Uudet väitteet, kuten CSC:n vuosituhannen alussa käyttämä  "kortisoni-ohjelma", lisäsivät entisestään painetta Riisiä kohtaan.

Tanskan pyöräilyliiton johtaja Tom Lund sanoi, ettei Riisillä ole  tulevaisuutta lajin parissa, mikäli Hamiltonin väitteet pitäisivät  paikkansa. Maan antidopingtahot ovat suunnitelleet jopa uuden komission  perustamista pöyhimään menneisyyttä. Ongelmaksi voi nousta se, että  WADA:n sääntöjen mukaan dopingjutut vanhenevat 8 vuodessa.

Hamiltonin vuosikymmenen takaisista tapahtumista esittämät väitteet  eivät ole Riisin ainoa huolenaihe tällä hetkellä. Mittavista  ajajahankinnoista huolmatta Saxo Bankin rankingpisteet eivät riitä  tuomaan joukkueelle suoraa ProTeam-lisenssiä kaudeksi 2013. Saxo Bank  käy kovaa taistoa kolmesta viimeisestä jaossa olevasta lisenssistä,  joita havittelee yhteensä neljä tallia. Tietenkin olettaen, että 15  kilpailullisesti parasta tallia saavat lisenssin suoraan.

UCI:lla on kuitenkin  muitakin kriteerejä kuin pelkkä kilpailullinen menestys.  Lisenssikomitea perehtyy myös tallien hallinto- ja talouspuoleen sekä  eettisiin seikkoihin (ts. doping). Hamiltonin esittämät kommentit ja  Saxo Bankin ykköspolkijan Contadorin melko tuore dopingtapaus eivät  ainakaan parannna Saxo Bankin osakkeita.

Kansainvälinen pyöräilyliitto muutti sääntöjään siten, että kilpailukiellon kärsineen ajajan tuomia rankingpisteitä ei huomioida kahden ensimmäisen vuoden aikana. Tämän seurauksena Contadorin Vuelta-voitosta ei kertynyt ainuttakaan rankingpistettä Saxo Bankille. Riis on kyseenalaistanut UCI:n rankingpistesäännöissä olevan kahden vuoden "karenssiajan". Hän on myös uhannut viedä asian CAS:n käsiteltäväksi.




_Saxo Bankin avausleiri pidetään Gran Canarialla._

*Saxo Bank aloittaa valmistautumisen kauteen 2013* 

Julkisuudessa pyörineistä ikävistä uutisista huolimatta Saxo Bank on suunnannut huomionsa tulevaan kauteen 2013. Alkutekijöikseen Riis marssitti ryhmänsä marraskuun puolivälissä kahden viikon leirille Gran Canarialle. Tanskalaispomo tunnetaan omintakeisesta tyylistään järjestää joukkueensa ensimmäinen yhteinen leiri. Sen pääajatuksena on jo vuosia ollut joukkuehengen nostattaminen. Uusien ajajien on ollut helppo päästä tutustumaan tallitovereihinsa.

Riis on tällä osa-alueella jopa edelläkävijä. Hän on vienyt suojattinsa vuosien varrella niin Ruotsin Lappiin kuin Israelin erämaahankin. Tänä vuonna kohteeksi valittiin Gran Canaria. Leirin ensimmäisen viikon ohjelma rakentui pelkästään pyöräilyn ulkopuolisista aktiviteeteista, kuten rantalentopalloilusta ja vesijettiajelusta.

Riisin järjestämät omintakeiset leirit eivät kuitenkaan ole pystyneet poistamaan sitä kylmää tosiasiaa, että Saxo Bankilla oli kausina 2011-2012 sangen vaatimattomat ajajarosterit. Joukkue on nyt pystynyt kasvattamaan merkittävästi budjettiaan venäläismiljonääri Tinkovin ruplien avulla. Pääsponsori Saxo Bank on pitänyt antamansa rahamäärän suhteellisen samalla tasolla aina ensimmäisestä vuodesta 2009 lähtien. Riis rakensi joukkueensa aiempina vuosina erinomaisella hinta-laatu -suhteella.


*Riisin "hinta-laatu -suhde" -politiikka romukoppaan Contadorin miljoonasopimuksen myötä* 

Monet tähtisotkijat, kuten Schleckin veljekset ja Cancellara olivat alipalkattuja markkina-arvoonsa nähden. Tallin johtaja ei enää pystynyt noudattamaan tuttua poltiikkaansa, sillä Contadorin kiinnittäminen nieli valtaisan määrän euroja. Huhutaan, että Contadorin palkka on suurempi, mitä Schleckit ja Cancellara saivat kolmistaan Saxo Bankissa yhden kauden aikana. 

Contadorille maksettavat eurovuoret aiheuttivat ison loven apuajajahankintoja varten. Riisin oli pakko tyytyä ns. keskinkertaisiin polkijoihin, eikä Contadorin ympärille kyetty rakentamaan kovinkaan kaksista nippua. Contador ei ollut ainoa kärsijä, vaan heikohko materiaalia näkyi myös menestymättömyytensä klassikkokisoissa ja viikon mittaisissa etappiajoissa - niin loppukiressä kuin vuoristoetapeillakin. Karuna todisteena ovat jo mainitut voittomäärät: 2011 10 voittoa ja 2012 8 voittoa. Ykköstilojen määrän odotetaan moninkertaistuvan kaudella 2013.

Saxo Bankin kannattajien tuntoja kuvaavat hyvin eräät viestit, joissa Nicolas Rochen hankintaa (sopimuksesta tiedotettiin 1.8. - huomattavasti ennen Kreuzigerin siirtoa) pidettiin tallin merkittävimpänä kahteen vuoteen. Roche ei ole aivan tähtistatuksen pyöräilijä, mutta irlantilainen on kuitenkin ollut vakiovieras suurten ympäriajojen TOP20-listalla viime kausina.


  

_Roman Kreuziger on Saxo Bankin nimekkäin hankinta._

*Paperilla huomattavasti vahvistunut Saxo Bank*

*Saxo Bankin hankinnat 2013 (10 ajajaa)*

Daniele Bennati (ITA) | RadioShack
Matti Breschel (DEN) | Rabobank
Tim Duggan (USA) | Liquigas
Roman Kreuziger (CZE) | Astana
Marko Kump (SLO) | Adria Mobil
Jay McCarthy (AUS) | Team Jayco
Jevgeni Petrov (RUS) | Astana
Nicolas Roche (IRL) | AG2R
Rory Sutherland (AUS) | United Healthcare
Oliver Zaugg (SUI) | RadioShack

*Saxo Bankista lähtevät (7 varmaa, 4 lähes varmaa = 7-11 ajajaa)*

Volodimir Gustov (UKR) | ?
Juan Jose Haedo (ARG) | ?
Lucas Haedo (ARG) | ?
Kasper Klostergaard (DEN) | Team Concordia
Ran Margaliot (ISR) | amatööri
Jaroslaw Marycz (POL) | CCC Polsat?
Daniel Navarro (ESP) | Cofidis
Nick Nuyens (BEL) | Garmin
Luke Roberts (AUS) | ?
David Tanner (AUS) | "Rabobank"
Troels Rönning Vinther (DEN) | Cult Energy

Kuten yo. listoista huomaa, hankinnat ovat varsin nimekkäitä, mutta lähtevien joukossa ei ole järin isoja menetyksiä. Henkilökohtaisen arvioni mukaan Breschel, Kreuziger ja Roche ovat kolme kovinta uutta kasvoa. Kolme pahinta menetystä ovat J.J. Haedo, Navarro ja Nuyens. Käytännössä jokainen tallijohtaja valitsisi ensisijaisesti kolmikon Breschel-Kreuziger-Roche kuin trioa J.J. Haedo-Navarro-Nuyens.

Kreuziger ja Roche pestattiin pitkälti Contadorin tärkeiksi lenkeiksi Tour de Franceen. Kaksikko saa varmasti mahdollisuuden ajaa kapteenin roolissa niissä kisoissa, joihin Contador ei osallistu. Bennati, Breschel, Kump ja Zaugg palkattiin lujittamaan klassikkokisojen osastoa. Saxo Bankilta puuttuivat käytännössä tyystin yhden päivän taistojen erikoismiehet. Bennati ja Breschel ovat myös kelpo kirimiehiä. Zauggilla nousee ylämäki vinhaa vauhtia.

Saxo Bank tullee osallistumaan moniin USA:ssa järjestettäviin koitoksiin pitkälti Dugganin ja Sutherlandin saapumisten myötä. Kaksikko on kisannut paljon USA:ssa viime vuosina. Duggan on myös USA:n maantieajon hallitseva mestari. Kokonaisuudet koostuvat yksittäisistä tekijöistä. Ehkä sellaiseksi voidaan laskea myös Saxo Bankin käyttämä fillarimerkki Specialized. Sen kotimaa on USA.


_
Pääseekö Rafal Majka Saxo Bankin Tour de France -joukkueeseen?_

Riisin tallin ykköstavoite on luonnollisesti voittaa Ranskan ympäriajo. Contador saa Touriin erinomaisen ajajakaartin. Saxo Bankilla on jopa ylitarjontaa Tour-valinnoissa. Riis voi heittää kehiin vaikka seuraavanlaisen yhdeksikön: Contador, Hernandez, Kreuziger, Majka, Paulinho, Roche, C.A. Sörensen, N. Sörensen ja Tosatto. Muiden ympäriajojen - Giron ja Vueltan - kapteenit ja joukkueet ovat toistaiseksi auki. Ajajien kilpailukalenterit alkavat rakentua joulu-tammikuun aikana.

Breschel ja Kreuziger eivät ole menestyneet viime vuosina ennakko-odotusten mukaisesti. Riisillä on poikkeuksellisen hyvä kyky kaivaa ajajien kateissa ollut potentiaali esiin. Saxo Bank on Breschelille ja Kreuzigerille kenties paras mahdollinen valinta. Breschelin pari edellistä kautta ovat olleet loukkaantumisten sävyttämiä. Kreuzigerin ongelmina olivat puolestaan sairastelut ja kadonnut itseluottamus.

Talli sorvasi kesän ja syksyn aikana poikkeuksellisen paljon pitkiä, 3-vuotisia sopimuksia. Se kertoo luottamuksen olevan korkealla taustatahoja myöten. Peräti 7 polkijalla - joista Contador tärkeimpänä - on sopimus kauden 2015 loppuun saakka. Tarkoittaako tämä myös sitä, että ykkössponsori Saxo Bank ja kakkossponsori Tinkoff Bank (Oleg Tinkov) olisivat rakentamassa pitkäkestoista yhteistyötä? Tallin asiat ovat hyvin niin kauan kuin Riis pysyy pinnalla. Saxo Bankin taival ei ole ollut pelkkää voittokulkua.

----------


## vetooo

Jutun kirjoittaminen ei ollutkaan mikään ihan pieni nakkimakkaran mittainen vetovuoro. Tähtäsin maanantaihin, mutta pääasia lienee se, että kirjoitus valmistui kaikessa karmeudessaan. Tarkistelen lyöntivirheitä lisää tässä aamun mittaan.

----------


## TetedeCourse

Hyvä ja hyvin kirjoitettu juttu - kiitos Vetooo !

----------


## vetooo

Löysin vielä pari lyöntivirhettä Saxo Bank -jutusta. Ne on korjattu. Seuraava teksti (aihe auki) ilmestyy näillä näkymin torstaina.

----------


## Polla

Vetoo, oletko ajatellut blogin avaamista esim. Bloggeriin? Olisi helppmi seurata, etenkin jos twitterissä vielä mainitsisit kun jotain uutta olet kirjoittanut.

----------


## Leopejo

Kiitos vetooo kirjoituksesta, ja yhdyn Pollan kysymykseen.

----------


## Soolo

Loisto settiä jälleen kerran, kiitos vetooo. 
 Blogi voisi olla hyvä idea, mutta kyllä noita täälläkin erittäin mielellään lukee.

----------


## kaakko

Mahtavaa työtä taas vetoolta. Todella hyvän jutun olit kirjoittanut. Mä kyllä kannattaisin myös tuota varsinaisen blogin perustamista. Toki niitä täältäkin lukee, mutta foorumilla ne helpommin hukkuu muiden juttujen sekaan.

----------


## OMT

Kiitokset jutusta! Mukavaa lukea muutakin kuin tavanomaista copy-pastea. 

Rakentavaa palautetta: Jutun sisältö on sisänsä mielenkiintoista, mutta luettavuus kärsii hieman esillepanosta. Teksti kaipaisi jäsentelyä, sillä se sisältää toistoa ja epäjohdonmukaisuuksia. Kiinnittäisin erityistä huomiota kieliasuun. Urheilutoimittajille tyypillisiä kliseitä (_miljoonapahvi-pelimerkki-kumilätkä-ylämummo_ jne.) kannattaa yrittää välttää. Asiatekstin tulisi olla neutraalia, selvää, täsmällistä ja ymmärrettävää.   

Jos tarvitset apua blogin perustamisessa, niin voin auttaa tarvittaessa esim. Wordpress-sivujen tekemisessä.

----------


## Jake_Kona

Mitähän mahtaa käydä isoille touritapahtumille? Mitä veikataan? Häipyykö katsojien tai sponsorien innostus? Onko doupingkohut aiheuttaneet peruuttamatonta vahinkoa imagolle? 
Itse jätin penkkiurheilijana pesäpallon ja hiihdon seuraamisen kokonaan pois kohujen jälkeen. Enkä ole siihen harrasteeseen palannut.

----------


## Leopejo

> Mitähän mahtaa käydä isoille touritapahtumille? Mitä veikataan? Häipyykö katsojien tai sponsorien innostus? Onko doupingkohut aiheuttaneet peruuttamatonta vahinkoa imagolle?



1998 oli mielestäni pahempi isku, Operaatio Puerto myös. Pyöräily ei kuitenkaan kuollut, eikä kuole nytkään. Kaikki tiesivät jo Armstrongin douppanneen. Mielestäni Euroopassa pahempi isku on talouskriisi. Amerikassa taas voi vahinko olla suuri.





> Itse jätin penkkiurheilijana pesäpallon ja hiihdon seuraamisen kokonaan pois kohujen jälkeen. Enkä ole siihen harrasteeseen palannut.



Parempi penkkiseurata lajeja, joissa doping on vapaampaa ja helpompaa kuin esim. pyöräilyssä, muttei ole kohuja?

----------


## Lasol

> Mitähän mahtaa käydä isoille touritapahtumille? Mitä veikataan? Häipyykö katsojien tai sponsorien innostus? Onko doupingkohut aiheuttaneet peruuttamatonta vahinkoa imagolle? 
> Itse jätin penkkiurheilijana pesäpallon ja hiihdon seuraamisen kokonaan pois kohujen jälkeen. Enkä ole siihen harrasteeseen palannut.



Kai tuo huonoa tekee, muttei todellakaan mitään peruuttamatonta. Sitäpaitsi mainitsemasi lajit on selvästi maantiepyöräilyä pienempiä lajeja (näkyvyyttä vähemmän). Joka tarkoittaa sitä että pyöräilyä sponssataan kyllä jatkossakin koska näkyvyys on taattua, paitsi Saksassa. Pesäpalloa ja maantiepyöräilyä kun vertaa niin olisi sama verrata vaikka mato-onkimista verkolla kalastukseen.

----------


## vetooo

Joskus jotain hyvääkin...

_About Change Cycling Now:

Change Cycling Now is an organisation committed to creating an opportunity for EVERYONE to help generate positive changes for the future of professional cycling.

We believe a new and alternative approach is required to how the sport is managed by its governing body, the Union Cycliste Internationale (UCI). We also believe the implementation of independent anti-doping controls are of paramount importance NOW._

Change Cycling Now
Facebook.com/ChangeCyclingNow
Leading Anti-Doping Figures Unite to Form New Pressure Group  Support Drug Free Cycling
Change Cycling Now to outline post-Armstrong future for cycling
LeMond, Vaughters, Boyer and Parisotto amongst new additions to Change Cycling Now group 


*Vahvistetut jäsenet*

Dr. Michael Ashenden | Blood doping expert
Eric Boyer | Former Sports Director with Cofidis Professional Cycling Team
Gianni Bugno | President of the Association of Cycling Professional (CPA)
Jaimie Fuller | Chairman, SKINS
Andy Layhe | Co-founder of Bike Pure
Dr. John Hoberman | Professor of the University of Texas
David Howman | Director General - World Anti-Doping Agency
Jörg Jaksche | Former professional rider with Team Telekom, Liberty Seguros-Wuerth, CSC and Tinkoff Credit Systems
Paul Kimmage | Sports journalist and author
Greg LeMond | The only American and the first non-European to win the Tour de France
Paul O'Kelly | Consultant, facilitator and coach in strategic thinking, leadership and high performance
Scott O'Raw | Co-founder of Velocast Productions Ltd
Dr. Robin Parisotto | Medical scientist, anti-doping researcher and current member of the Athlete Passport Management Unit
Hajo Seppelt | Freelance journalist and commentator for WDR (ARD)
Twitter alias - @festinagirl
Travis Tygart | CEO of US Anti-doping Agency
Jonathan Vaughters | President of the AIGCP
Dr. Antoine Vayer | Professor for sports and physical education
David Walsh | Author and Sports Writer for the Sunday Times

----------


## Rommeli

> Joskus jotain hyvääkin...



Hyvää kaiketi, mutta nuo listalla komeilevat entiset douppaajat (kiinni jääneet ja tunnustaneet sekä näiden lisäksi todennäköisesti käytön kieltäneet) eivät välttämättä vakuuta. Toisaalta taas nyt porukan sisältä löytyy enemmän sitä sisäpiirin tietoa.

----------


## vetooo

> Hyvää kaiketi, mutta nuo listalla komeilevat entiset douppaajat (kiinni jääneet ja tunnustaneet sekä näiden lisäksi todennäköisesti käytön kieltäneet) eivät välttämättä vakuuta. Toisaalta taas nyt porukan sisältä löytyy enemmän sitä sisäpiirin tietoa.



On tolla listalla enemmän uskottavuutta kuin minulla tai UCI:lla.

----------


## Rommeli

> On tolla listalla enemmän uskottavuutta kuin minulla tai UCI:lla.



UCI:sta samaa mieltä, mutta sinusta en välttämättä. Siis onhan se hieno juttu, mutta silti kummastuttaa tuo, että porukkaan on otettu mukaan dopingiin sotkeutunutta sakkia.

----------


## rjrm

10. joulukuuta on päivä, jolloin UCI kertoo saako Saxo-Tinkoff-team Pro Team lisenssin vai ei. Missähän Contador polkee, jos eivät saa lisenssiä  :Hymy:

----------


## Leopejo

> Missähän Contador polkee, jos eivät saa lisenssiä



Tourissa, ja jos ei Tourissa niin Girossa.

----------


## petri ok

> Tourissa, ja jos ei Tourissa niin Girossa.



Ja jos ei Girossa niin ainakin Vueltaan tulee kutsu.

Toki kisaohjelman suunnittelu tulee vaikeammaksi jos ei tärkeimpiin kisoihin tule automaattista kutsua. Mutta spekuloidaan enemmän, jos niin tapahtuu...

----------


## vetooo

Loput ProTeam- ja ProContinental-lisenssit myönnetään 10. joulukuuta. Täytyy laittaa päiivämäärä muistiin.

EDIT: Pvm olikin jo tuossa ylempänä, mutta pysyköön myös tässä viestissä.

----------


## rjrm

Miten tämä nyt menee? Ei lisenssiä  
--> ei ajoa? Vai pääseekö hän jollain erikoiskutsulla sitten?

----------


## vetooo

Tour de Francen järjestäjät jakavat 4 villiä korttia ensi heinäkuun kisaan. Näistä kolme menee lähes varmuudella ranskalaistalleille: Cofidis, Europcar ja Sojasun. Viimeisestä neljännestä paikasta kamppailevat ulkomaalaiset joukkueet. Vaihtoehtoja on vähän. Arvioni mukaan viimeisestä ProTeam-lisenssistä käyvät kilpaa Argos ja Saxo Bank. Näistä kahdesta lman PT-statusta jäävä talli on kuitenkin hyvin lähellä Tour-kutsun saamista.  Periaatteessa MPCC:hen (Movement for Credible Cycling) kuuluvilla 20 tallilla on paremmat lähtökohdat, mutta en usko sen olevan ratkaiseva seikka.

MPCC:hen (Movement for Credible Cycling) kuuluvat 20 tallia

AG2R | ProTeam. Automaattinen paikka Tour de Franceen.
Argos | ProTeam / ProContinental. Taistelee viimeisestä ProTeam-lisenssistä Saxo Bankin kanssa. Joka tapauksessa 
Bardiani-CSF | ProContinental. Keskittyy viikon mittaisiin etappiajoihin ja yhden  päivän kisoihin. Italialaistallina käytännössä varma villi kortti Giro d'Italiaan.
BigMat-Auber 93 | Continental. Ei asiaa merkittävimpiin kisoihin.
Bretagne-Seche | ProContinental. Keskittyy viikon mittaisiin etappiajoihin ja yhden päivän kisoihin. Teoreettinen mahdollisuus villiin korttiin Tour de Franceen.
Cofidis | ProContinental. Ranskalaistallina käytännössä varma villi kortti Tour de Franceen.
Colombia-Coldeportes | ProContinental. Keskittyy viikon mittaisiin etappiajoihin ja yhden  päivän kisoihin. Tosin mahdollisuus villiin korttiin Giro d'Italiaan
Europcar | ProContinental. Ranskalaistallina käytännössä varma villi kortti Tour de Franceen.
FDJ | ProTeam. Automaattinen paikka Tour de Franceen.
Garmin | ProTeam. Automaattinen paikka Tour de Franceen.
La Pomme Marseille | Continental. Ei asiaa merkittävimpiin kisoihin.
Landbouwkrediet | ProContinental. Keskittyy viikon mittaisiin etappiajoihin ja yhden päivän kisoihin.
Lotto | ProTeam. Automaattinen paikka Tour de Franceen.
NetAPP-Endura | ProContinental. Keskittyy viikon mittaisiin etappiajoihin ja yhden päivän kisoihin. Tosin mahdollisuus villiin korttiin Giro d'Italiaan.
OCBC Singapore | Continental. Ei asiaa merkittävimpiin kisoihin.
Sojasun | ProContinental. Ranskalaistallina käytännössä varma villi kortti Tour de Franceen.
Rabobank | ProTeam. Automaattinen paikka Tour de Franceen.
Team Optum | Continental. Ei asiaa merkittävimpiin kisoihin.
Team Plussbank | Continental. Ei asiaa merkittävimpiin kisoihin.
Team Type 1 | ProContinental. Keskittyy viikon mittaisiin etappiajoihin ja yhden päivän kisoihin.

MPCC:hen kuuluvista ProContinental-talleista vain Bretagne-Seche, Colombia-Coldeportes ja NetAPP-Endura voinevat realistisesti havitella Tourin villin korttia. MPCC:n ulkopuolella oleva MTN-Qhubeka on myös samassa tilanteessa - sillä on teoriassa tarvittavat edellytykset Ranskan ympäriajoon, mutta kutsu on hyvin epätodennäköinen. Ajatellaan, että Saxo Bank jää ilman ProTeam-lisenssiä, ja he joutuvat tyytymään ProContinental-statukseen.

Tour de Francen järjestäjät ojentavat osallistumisoikeuden ProContinental-tason ranskalaisjoukkueille Cofidisille, Europcarille ja Sojasunille. On sangen yllättävää, mikäli neljäs kutsu menee muulle kuin Argos-Saxo Bank -PT-lisenssikilvan häviävälle osapuolelle. Täten Tourin joukkueet ovat 18 ProTeam-tiimiä + Cofidis, Eurocar, Sojasun, Argos/Saxo Bank.

----------


## Kal Pedal

Onko tästä jo ollut: LeMond valmis pyrkimään UCI:n puheenjohtajaksi (Cyclenews).

----------


## Leopejo

_Giro Donne_, eli naisten Italian ympäriajo, ei luultavasti ajeta ensi vuonna, jollei pian löydy uusi järjestäjä ja/tai pääsponsori.

Harmi, sillä Giro Donne on/oli ainoa jäljelle jäänyt 10 päivän naisten ympäriajo.

----------


## Matti S.

> Onko tästä jo ollut: LeMond valmis pyrkimään UCI:n puheenjohtajaksi (Cyclenews).



UCI-pomo torppaa kovin sanoin LeMondin puheenjohtajuuden
http://yle.fi/urheilu/uci-pomo_torpp...juuden/6415997

----------


## vetooo

Adam Hansenille on sattunut ja tapahtunut kaikenlaista Lotto-tallin leirillä. L'Equipe

----------


## Leopejo

> Adam Hansenille on sattunut ja tapahtunut kaikenlaista Lotto-tallin leirillä. L'Equipe



Sellaista se on, kun luopuu dopingista.

----------


## rjrm

Mikä tuon Hansenin tarinan juju on? Pilakuviako vaiko jotain kännäystä?

----------


## kolistelija

> Mikä tuon Hansenin tarinan juju on? Pilakuviako vaiko jotain kännäystä?



Selviää viimeistään viimeisessä kuvassa...

----------


## Markku Silvenius

Hansenia vielä väsyttää päättynyt kausi = toiseksi eniten kisakilsoja proffissa..16 025 km. Vain maaliinajetut .1 tai kovemmat kisat lasketaan  :Hymy:

----------


## asb

> Mikä tuon Hansenin tarinan juju on? Pilakuviako vaiko jotain kännäystä?



Se on kuvatarina Lotto Belisolin 9-päiväisestä treenileiristä. Ensimmäisenä päivänä Hansen on niin väsynyt, että nukahtaa treenikamat päällä. Seuraavina päivinä väsymys kasvaa koko ajan enemmän ja Hansen nukahtaa aina vain kauempana lämpimistä lakanoista. Viimeisenä päivänä koko joukkue on niin väsynyt, että kaikki nukahtavat pyörien päälle kesken treenin. Kaikki kuvat lienevät näyteltyjä katsojien huvittamiseksi. Tuskin Hansen nukkuessaan lähettäisi twiittejä omasta kännykästään.

Vitsihän vain paranee rautalankaa lisäämällä, vai kuinka?  :Hymy:

----------


## Yuggas

Dubaissa ollut jotain pyöräilyhäppeninkiä ja samalla julkistettu uusi kilpailu vuodelle 2014: Dubai Tour. Juuri näin. Eikö siellä hiekka-aavikolla ollut jo riittävästi kisoja ennestään... Toivottavasti tulee edes rahaa pyöräilyyn niin maan p*rkeleesti. Muuta tuosta tuskin kehkeytyy vaikka katsois kuinka pitkällä tähtäimellä tahansa.

----------


## vetooo

Ammattipyöräilijöiden kypäräpakko tuli vasta 10 vuotta sitten. Viime päivinä ainakin kolme pyöräilijää on säästynyt vakavammilta vammoilta kypärän ansiosta.

*Remi Cusin (FRA / IAM Cycling) | Grand Prix Cycliste La Marseillaise*

 


*Tim Duggan (USA / Saxo-Tinkoff) | Tour Down Under*




*Johnny Hoogerland (NED / Vacansoleil) | Grand Prix Cycliste La Marseillaise*

----------


## plr

Onko tuossa Hoogerlandin kypärässä hakaneula?! Mitä se tekee kypärässä?

----------


## villef

> Onko tuossa Hoogerlandin kypärässä hakaneula?! Mitä se tekee kypärässä?



Kunnon kasa, kun jonku numerolapusta on hakaneula jääny toisen kypärään???

----------


## Lasol

Onneks ei oo ton merkkistä kyrpärää mitä kuvissa on. Tuntus kovin helposti hajoovan...

----------


## PeeHoo

Hoogerland kolariin ja sairaalaan: http://www.velonation.com/News/ID/13...-training.aspx

----------


## Markku Silvenius

> Onneks ei oo ton merkkistä kyrpärää mitä kuvissa on. Tuntus kovin helposti hajoovan...



Kyl ne kaikki hajoaa kun on sopivasti vauhtia ja osumakulmaa. Sitäpaitsi jos kypärä murtuu, mutta suojaa se on tehnyt tehtävänsä eli sitonut iskuenergian. Jos se kestäisi täysin, se alkaisi jossain kohtaa olla rasite koska energia siirtyisi läpi päähän tai niskaan, kuvittelisin..

----------


## Cycledrophis

Fabian Wegmanin tehodataa Mallorcalta http://connect.garmin.com/activity/269638083
Kerrankin joku on uskaltanut julkaista.

Jari

----------


## Markku Silvenius

Noitahan on netti pullollaan kuitenkin..Aika rennot tehot vielä.

----------


## Johan Moraal

Missäs toi on oikein ajanut, bulevardia eestaas??

----------


## kolistelija

Sykekäyrä ainakin on aika rento. Tommonen palauttava pk pienellä loppunykäsyllä...

----------


## PeeHoo

Hoogerlandilla on murtunut viisi kylkiluuta, maksaan on tullut kova tälli ja sisäisiä verenvuotoja. Ei kisaa keväällä, mutta toipuu kyllä.

----------


## #Juha#

youtube.com/gcn

Pätevä youtube kanava ammattipyöräilystä. Laadukasta video- ja stillkuvaa. Koosteet etapeista, haastatteluja yms.

----------


## leecher

Hurjia lukemia laittoi Vetoo twitterillä Wigginsin painosta. Offseasonilla 82 kg, josta Giron startti viivalle pudotus 70 kg. Kaveri on kuitenkin 190 cm pitkä. Melkoinen kuikelo!

----------


## PeeHoo

Hoogerland pääsee tänään kotihoitoon ja haaveilee kilpailevansa jo toukokuussa. Toivottavasti niin, mutta epäilen että siirtyy myöhemmäksi.
http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/hoog...ing-may-return

----------


## Indurain

Kyllä tarvitaan aika nopeeta palautumista, - maksarepeytynyt, viisi kylkiluuta murtunut- saa olla onnellinen jo ylipäätänsä ajaa tänä vuonna?

----------


## vetooo

Eurosport ja RCS ovat tehneet 4-vuotisen tv-sopimuksen. RCS järejstää mm. Giro d'Italian, Milano-San Remon, Tirreno-Adriaticon ja Il Lombardian. Yritän varmistaa vielä Suomen Eurosportilta, koskeeko sopimus myös Suomea.

----------


## marco1

> Kyllä tarvitaan aika nopeeta palautumista, - maksarepeytynyt, viisi kylkiluuta murtunut- saa olla onnellinen jo ylipäätänsä ajaa tänä vuonna?



Olihan se käynyt jo lenkillä 25.2 - http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/hoog...owing-accident
Sisukas hemmo.

----------


## keski-ikäinen

> Eurosport ja RCS ovat tehneet 4-vuotisen tv-sopimuksen. RCS järejstää mm. Giro d'Italian, Milano-San Remon, Tirreno-Adriaticon ja Il Lombardian. Yritän varmistaa vielä Suomen Eurosportilta, koskeeko sopimus myös Suomea.



Hieno homma, pelkäsin jo että noita ei nähdä ollenkaan...

----------


## vetooo

> Hieno homma, pelkäsin jo että noita ei nähdä ollenkaan...



Sain Suomen Eurosportilta vahvistuksen, että sopimus koskee myös Suomea. Näin ollen Giro d'Italia, Milano-San Remo, Tirreno-Adriatico ja Il Lombardia näkyvät Eurosportilla 2013-2016.

----------


## akkki

En tiedä onko ollut jo foorumilla, mutta ainakin minulle tuli yllätyksenä tämä jo vähän vanhempi surullinen uutinen.

http://www.uci.ch/Modules/ENews/ENew...g%26LangId%3D1

----------


## vetooo

Laurent Jalabert loukkaantui pyöräilylenkillä, kun ajoneuvo tormäsi häneen maanantaina. Ranskalainen kärsi useita luunmurtumia, mutta vammat eivät ole hengenvaarallisia. Vuonna 2002 ammattilaisuransa päättänyt Jalabert on yksi kaikkien aikojen parhaista pyöräilijöistä.

Jalabertin fillari törmäyksen jälkeen:

----------


## PeeHoo

Hyvää Fränk Schleckin synttäriä, syntyi 1980.

----------


## PeeHoo

Radio-Shack olisi lopttamassa fillarisponssauksen. http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/repo...am-sponsorship

----------


## asb

Pat McQuaid hakee kolmatta kautta UCI:n johdossa, mutta Irlannin liitto ei ole valinnut häntä ehdokkaaksi. Pat on siten kääntynyt Sveitsin liiton puoleen vahvistaakseen asemansa ehdokkaana.

Lähteenä http://inrng.com/2013/05/sunday-shorts-22/

----------


## turtsa

Katsottuani videon ymmärsinkö oikein että Yksiherroista ajaa tai on ajanut liquigas pro tallissa?

----------


## asb

> Katsottuani videon ymmärsinkö oikein että Yksiherroista ajaa tai on ajanut liquigas pro tallissa?



Oikein. http://www.iamtedking.com/

----------


## vetooo

Col du Tourmalet tällä viikolla.

----------


## sotkotin

Löytyykö joltain tietoo ammattilaisten palkoista, edes mututuntumalla missä summissa pyöritään?

----------


## juhoo

> Löytyykö joltain tietoo ammattilaisten palkoista, edes mututuntumalla missä summissa pyöritään?



Nibali saa huhujen mukaan 4M€ vuodessa. Ei kyllä kerro mitään yleisestä palkkatasosta.

http://www.velonation.com/News/ID/14...er-Nibali.aspx

----------


## villef

Taaramäen vuosipalkkaa pari vuotta sitten arvioitiin 700ke Viron mediassa..

----------


## kukavaa

nyt kun team columbia olen fiilistellyt niin selvennetään sen verran, että onko tämä nyt tiimi joka ajaa mm:ssa vai kisoja kiertävä joukko? 
siis että nähdäänkö firenzessä betancur, uran uran jne?

----------


## kuovipolku

Nimestä huolimatta kyseessä ei ole maajoukkue vaan ihan normaali Pro Conti -tason tiimi. Maajoukkueen johto eli valitsijat ja kisataktiikan laatijat ovat eri miehiä, joten muissa talleissa ajavat kolumbialaiset ovat senkin vuoksi vähintään yhtä hyvissä asemissa (ellei paremmissa sillä Team Colombian ajajista kukaan ei liene varsinaisesti menestyjätyyppiä MM-reitillä).

----------


## Leopejo

> Löytyykö joltain tietoo ammattilaisten palkoista, edes mututuntumalla missä summissa pyöritään?



Pelkään, että suuri osa ajaa minimipalkalla. Tänä vuonna minimipalkat ovat seuraavat:

ProTour-talli: 36 300 €, uudet U26 ammattilaiset 29 370 €
Professional Continental-talli: 30 250 €, u.a. 25 300 €

(muutenkin kiinnostava pdf-lähde UCI:sta)

Valitettavasti kova kilpailu päästä ammattilaiseksi tarkoittaa myös sitä, että on tapauksia, jossa pyöräilijä itse tai hänen henkilökohtaiset sponsorit maksavat pimeästi tallille ammattilaispaikasta.

----------


## r.a.i

Uusimmassa Cyclist-lehdessä oli juttua Granfondo Roma ajosta, ilmeisesti viime vuodelta. Ohessa oli sivujuttu ajoon osallistuneesta Miguel Indurainista. Häneltä kysyttiin, että kaipaako ammattilaispyöräilyä - vastaus oli, ettei kaipaa, "olin 13 vuotta kilpapyöräilijä, mutta en enää". Sivuhuomautuksena totesi, että ajelee kuitenkin vielä kolme tuntia päivässä pysyäkseen kunnossa. Heh. Voisi olla vielä aika pitelemätön kaveri master-sarjoissa  :Hymy:

----------


## Kal Pedal

Sagan taiteilee. Siitä vaan kokeilemaan perässä...


http://www.bikeradar.com/road/news/article/peter-sagan-parks-a-bike-on-the-roof-of-a-car-37718/

----------


## kukavaa

toni kallopää saapui ensimmäisenä san sebastianiin tänään. oli kova irtiotto ja muutenkin vauhdikaat viimeiset 23 kilsaa.

----------


## pekoni

Tinkoff hoitaa hyvin näemmä varsinaista virkaansa. Olikohan hyvä sopimus Bjaren kanssa? http://www.taloussanomat.fi/raha/201.../201311035/139

----------


## TetedeCourse

Kuinka kevyitä ovatkaan maantiepyöräilijät ??   :Hymy:

----------


## Betonireisi

> Kuinka kevyitä ovatkaan maantiepyöräilijät.....



Aika hauska, tosin roottorivirta voi olla petollisen kova, olen nähnyt isojenkin ukkojen lentävän selälleen....

----------


## TetedeCourse

*Inspired by Kim Il Jong Looking at Things, here is Chris Froome looking at stems.*

http://chrisfroomelookingatstems.tumblr.com/

----------


## pekoni

> *Inspired by Kim Il Jong Looking at Things, here is Chris Froome looking at stems.*
> 
> http://chrisfroomelookingatstems.tumblr.com/



Aivan loistava!

----------


## fyah

Hähäää! Sponttaani repeäminen, kiitos päivän nauruista TetedeCourse!

----------


## kuovipolku

Vueltaa odoteltaessa. Ivan Basso ja Samuel Sánchez kävivät ajamassa lauantaina 14.9. ajettavan 20. etapin:

----------


## VesaP

> Aivan loistava!



+1

Harvoin saa ohjainkannattimesta väännettyä kunnon hymyt naamalle...  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## kuovipolku

Nairo Quintana palasi Kolumbiaan:

----------


## kukavaa

^hyvän tuulen viteo, kiitos.
Stemmin kattelu nauratti ääneen, kiitos siitäkin.

----------


## VesaP

Euskaltel - Euskadi lopettaa kauden 2013 jälkeen:

http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/euskaltel-euskadi-confirms-that-it-will-disband-at-the-end-of-the-season

Jos Vacansoleilkin nyt pistää lapun luukulle 2013 lopussa, on iso joukko ajajia ja henkilökuntaa vailla töitä. Kovin tuulista tämä bisnes näköjään, vähän kuin telakalla tai autotehtaassa olis töissä, tms.  :Sekaisin:

----------


## asb

Tämmöseen törmäsin yllättäen: "Funding Award (2013-2017) £30,565,816"

Saa arvata mikä maa ja mikä laji...

----------


## kukavaa

tohtisiko sitä avata _itse_ (!) vuelta-topsun, kun ei vetooo sitä vielä ole tehnyt? 
vaikuttaa nimittäin mielenkiintoiselta, mitä nyt vähän profiileja ja lähtölistaa on töllännyt. lähtölistassa vakuuttaa kokaiinimaan edustus, edes skaita ei tarvitse vihata, päinvastoin uran uran on betancurin rinnalla omia voittajatoivokkeja. puritohan kiristi tourin loppua kohden, onkohan se kovassa jamassa? nibali väitti ettei ole supermies, eikä välttämättä voita tapas-kierrosta. valverde oli ehkä pettymys naapurissa, mutta kenties kuin kotonaan... kotonaan?
semmosta vaa.

----------


## VesaP

> *Chris Froome looking at stems.*
> 
> http://chrisfroomelookingatstems.tumblr.com/



Cycling News myös jatkaa samalla teemalla tässä kuvassaan ja varsinkin kuvatekstissään  :Leveä hymy: 

http://www.cyclingnews.com/races/usa.../photos/276990

Taisi CF tuossa yrittää kuikuilla jotain keskiwatteja Voigtilta jotta olisi nähnyt miten paljon joutui käyttää The Voimaa irtiotossaan.

----------


## VesaP

On se kone!

----------


## kuovipolku

Euskaltel Euskadi jätti jäähyväiset ottamalla ensimmäisen joukkuekilpailuvoittonsa GT-tasolla. Uuden "Alonso-Santanderin" huhutaan saavan pääsponsorikseen FIAT:in, kalustokseen Cervéöln, managerikseen ex-kilpapyöräilijä "Kiko" Garcían (Barcelona OK 1992, O.N.C.E. 1992-1998) ja ensi kauden vahvistuksekseen Chris Hornerin (Vuelta 2013). Todenpitävyyttä löytynee ainakin managerin kohdalla. Neuvottelut Euskaltelin kanssa ovat espanjalaisen median mukaan sujuneet odotettua hitaammin mutta UCI:n aikaraja (30.9.) vasta häämöttää.

PS Daniele Rattokin muuten keuli ihan pikkaisen Collada de la Gallinalla!

----------


## kukavaa

genesiksen tiimi näyttäis ajavan teräs/titaani fillareilla tuolla kala ja lastu-kierroksella. taitaa olla nykypäivänä harvinaista? oli niillä kyllä enven kaulat.

----------


## asb

> genesiksen tiimi näyttäis ajavan teräs/titaani fillareilla tuolla kala ja lastu-kierroksella. taitaa olla nykypäivänä harvinaista? oli niillä kyllä enven kaulat.



Ilmeisesti ajavat Genesiksen Volare-mallilla. Reynolds 953-putkea. Aika-ajossa on käytössä Ridleyn muovihimmelit.

----------


## Mattia

Eipä sitten Alonson rahat kelvanneetkaan Euskaltelin omistajille  :Irvistys:  Bisnes on...

----------


## kuovipolku

Niin tai Santanderin ja FIAT:in rahat. Vaikea sanoa miksi tahtotilat eivät lopulta kohdanneetkaan, koska neuvottelujen yksityiskohdat pysyivät luottamuksellisina.

 Ilmeisesti kuitenkin Alonson leiri käsitti ostavansa ainoastaan WT-lisenssin ja 14 ajajan sopimukset, mutta Euskaltel halusi myydä koko roskan: kaluston, muun henkilökunnan ja sponsorisopimukset Orbean ja Bioracerin kanssa. Olisikohan niin että Euskaltelille tulee lopulta halvemmaksi lopettaa talli kuin myydä se Alonson ehdoilla ja maksaa sopimusten purkamisista, irtisanomisista jne? Jotain ongelmaa saattoi liittyä myös verotuksellisiin seikkoihin, jotka olisivat liittyneet tallin päämajan siirtoon Baskimaalta, Tai sitten huono kauppa mutta pienempi tappio olisi käynyt liiaksi jonkun kunnian päälle?

No, nythän me voimme jäädä kiinnostuksella seuraamaan (1) minne tallin eturivin ajajat siirtyvät ja (2) miten Alonson uudet aikeet perustaa talli kaudelle 2015 etenevät!

----------


## vetooo

> No, nythän me voimme jäädä kiinnostuksella seuraamaan (1) minne tallin eturivin ajajat siirtyvät ja (2) miten Alonson uudet aikeet perustaa talli kaudelle 2015 etenevät!



Anton, Landa, Nieve, Sanchez ja pari muuta löytävät heti uuden tallin. Arvauksena: Anton Lampreen, Landa Astanaan, Nieve Astanaan ja Sanchez Saxoon. Contador on Alonson projektin mannekiinni vuodesta 2015 alkaen. Sen pitäisi olla aika loogista.

----------


## kuovipolku

Arvaus tuskin menee pahasti metsään - joskin Igor Antónin kerrottiin olleen jo allekirjoittamassa sopimusta Omega Pharma-QuickStepin kanssa, mutta sitten ehti hätiin Alonso pelastusoperaatioineen...

Ion Izagirren uskotaan seuraavan vanhempaa veljeään Gorkaa Movistariin. Juan José Lobaton huhuttiin neuvotelleen valmiin paperin Cofidisin kanssa, mutta muille edes Pro Conti-tason tallipaikan hankkiminen etenkin tässä vaihessa voi osoittautua mahdottomaksi.

----------


## kuovipolku

Sky halusi ja saikin Mikel Nieven. Muut, niin kapteenit kuin apuajajat, keikkuvat yhä tyhjän päällä. Sánchez on jopa väläytellyt lopettamisen mahdollisuutta. Romain Sicardin on sentään  huhuttu saavan paikan WT-tasolle nousevassa Europcarissa.

Alonson vuonna 2015 aloittava supertalli (joka tuo pyöräilyyn formulamaailmasta ammattimaisuutta mm. teknologian, tutkimuksen, markkinoinnin ja promootion saralta sekä uusia tuulia kehittyneemmän telemetrian ja lääketieteellisen seurannan muodossa) esitellään ensi vuoden Tourin yhteydessä sen ensimmäisenä lepopäivänä. Ensimmäiset sponsorisopimukset on jo tehty; innovaatiohenkiset ja ekologisesti vastuulliset sponsorit eivät ole aikaisemmin olleet mukana pyöräilyssä; Banco Santander ei tule pääsponsoriksi.

----------


## Leopejo

Giro d'Italia vierailee Tukholmassa. Asian on jo kaksi kertaa maininnut reitistä vastaava Mauro Vegni, kieltä osaavat voivat etsiä uutisen eurosport.se:stä. Mutta vasta vuonna 2017 tai myöhemmin. (tuttobiciweb)
Trendi näyttäisi olevan, että parittomina vuosina Giro lähtee ulkomailta.

----------


## Kal Pedal

> Giro d'Italia vierailee Tukholmassa. Asian on jo kaksi kertaa maininnut reitistä vastaava Mauro Vegni, kieltä osaavat voivat etsiä uutisen eurosport.se:stä. Mutta vasta vuonna 2017 tai myöhemmin. (tuttobiciweb)



Hyvin kiinnostavaa! Helsingissä sitten varmaan joskus 2047...

----------


## pekoni

pitää kehua Orica GreenEdgen kykyä nauraa myös itselleen:

----------


## kuovipolku

FACT:in eli Fernando Alonso Cycling Teamin kerrotaan hankkineen riveihinsä kaksi " directores técnicos". José Luis "Chechu" Rubiera ja Javier Pascual ovat toimineet Asturian nuorten ja juniorien valmentajina. Hieman kuumempana huhuna "director deportivoksi" on tulossa itse Paolo "Il Grillo" Bettini. Huhun mukaan tieto julkistetaan 7. tammikuuta.

Kyynikot ja inhorealistit ovat jo ehtineet huomauttaa Lance Armstrongin apuajajana tunnetuksi tulleen Chechun palkkaamisen olevan lievässä ristiriidassa Alonson tallin kovasti mainostetun nollatoleranssipolitiikan kanssa. Onpa Bettininkin uralta muistettu mainittu erityisesti vaihe jolloin hän vuonna 2006 kieltäytyi allekirjoittamasta UCI:n antidopingpaperia.


Samuel Sánchez ja Euskaltel (tai heidän juristinsa) ovat päässeet sopuun korvauksesta ajajan kaksivuotisen sopimuksen enneaikaisesta päättymisestä. Lisäksi kerrotaan että Samulla oli jo "varma" sopimus Contadorin kaveriksi Saxoon, mutta Riisin kauppa Tinkoffin kanssa (ja Tinkoffin tuntema antipatia vanhoja ja väsyneitä kuskeja kohtaan) romutti sen. Nyt pidetäänkin todennäköisempänä yksivuotista sopimusta jonkin (mahdollisesti Pro Conti-) tallin kanssa odotellessa vuotta 2015 ja Alonson tallin aloitusta. Toinen vaihtoehto olisi uran lopetus ja siirtyminen "konsulttihommiin" Arabiemiirikuntiin ja siellä perustettavaan uuteen talliin.

----------


## VesaP

FDJ luottaa Veikkaseen:

http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/tink...own-under-team

"
*FDJ.fr pinning hopes on Veikkanen*

Finnish national road race champion, Jussi Veikkanen, returns to  Adelaide with FDJ.fr hoping to improve upon his tenth place overall in  2013. Veikkanen will be a strong contender for the Ochre Jersey and  Turtur believes he will have good support from his experienced French  teammates. 


"FDJ.fr always bring a competitive team to the Tour Down Under and  this the year their focus will be on supporting Veikkanen in his bid for  the Ochre Jersey," Turtur said.


FDJ.fr will make their ninth appearance at the Tour Down Under in  2014. Yvon Madiot will lead the team from the car throughout the race  which includes the following riders: William Bonnet, Arnaud Corteille,  Kenny Elissonde, Pierre-Henri Lecuisinier, Anthony Roux, Geoffrey Soupe  and Jussi Veikkanen.
"

----------


## fyah

Tiedossa oli että Tour Down Under ei tule näkymään eurosportilla Euroopassa. Sen sijaan eurosportin suomenkielisesti twitteristä löysin tiedon että ensimmäinen kisa olisi Tour of Dubai 5.2 alkaen ja että giro olisi näillä näkymin ykkösen puolella. 

*Santeri Lähteensuo* ‏@*EurosportFIN* 15. tammikuuta@*Bundesliga_Fin* Aika pitkälti kuten viime kaudella, mutta #*giro* nykytiedon mukaan Eurosportin puolella. 1. lähetys Tour of Dubai 5.2.

----------


## VesaP

Viime vuona ei voitu sietää toisia, nyt sit pussaillaan...



No, "mä en mitään kypärää pidä" mies maksanee tuolle viereiselle sällille sen verran hyvää liksaa että mikäs se on naureskella ja pussailla.

----------


## A.M.®

http://www.tourdownunder.com.au/

Alkaa huomenna. Eurosport ei lähetä mitään  :Irvistys:

----------


## bluebike

> http://www.tourdownunder.com.au/
> 
> Alkaa huomenna. Eurosport ei lähetä mitään



Norjassa on paikallisella TV2:lla oikeudet kisaan (tdu sivujen mukaan), joten ei onnistu kaiketi Pohjoismaiselta Eurosportilta (FI,NO,SE,DK).
Samaan tyyliin kuin oli viime vuonna MM-kisat.    Huolestuttava suunta.   Cycling.tv:ssä sama ongelma.

----------


## PeeHoo

Adelaidessa on lämmintä ja puskapalot saattavat muuttaa reittiä.

----------


## VesaP

> Samaan tyyliin kuin oli viime vuonna MM-kisat.    Huolestuttava suunta.



Joo. Älytöntä pelleilyä oli striimien kanssa mm kisojen aikaan. Ei saanut pätkimättä toimimaan UCIn sivuilta ampumallakaan. Vissiin tulevat mm kisat sama homma. Saakeli. Sit se myrkyn lykkää kun ASO ei anna kisojaan enää näyttää Eurosportilla... Sitä pelonsekaisin tuntein odotellessa.

----------


## kervelo

> Joo. Älytöntä pelleilyä oli striimien kanssa mm kisojen aikaan. Ei saanut pätkimättä toimimaan UCIn sivuilta ampumallakaan. Vissiin tulevat mm kisat sama homma. Saakeli. Sit se myrkyn lykkää kun ASO ei anna kisojaan enää näyttää Eurosportilla... Sitä pelonsekaisin tuntein odotellessa.



Onhan tuo hiukan harmillista, ettei ES näytä enää muuta kuin mäkihyppyä, tikanhettoa ja biljardia. Toisaalta maailmalla suuntaus on vahvasti menossa siihen suuntaan, että aiemmin (kaapeli)tv:ssa esitetty tarjonta, oli se sitten elokuvia tai urheilua, on siirtymässä pois (kaapeli)tv-yhtiöiltä. Itse olen ehdottomasti tuon kehityksen kannalla: haluan maksaa vain siitä materiaalista, jota itse haluan seurata. Viime kaudellahan jo jotkut amerikkalaiset pyöräkisat antoivat malia siitä, kuinka televisiointi tulee jatkossa hoitaa. Kilpailuilla oli omat applikaationsa (esim.iPadille), joiden kautta suoraa kilpailua ja tiivistelmiä sai katsoa myös Suomessa.

TDU:lla on oma kanavansa YouTubessa, josta pääsee katsomaan ainakin etappien tiivistelmiä.

----------


## VesaP

> Onhan tuo hiukan harmillista, ettei ES näytä enää muuta kuin mäkihyppyä, tikanhettoa ja biljardia.



Enemmän kuin hiukan harmillista. Ja tikanheittoa ja bilistähän katsoo kovinkin mielellään!  :Hymy:  Noissa maksustriimeissä on se ongelma että a) niiden kanssa joutuu aina säätämään b) onko ne edes hd tasoa? c) saako ne kätevästi televisioon pahemmin säätämättä d) ei ole ainakaan Peter Selin selostamassa. e) ja jos kaikki edellämainitut mätsäisikin, striimi pätkii kuitenkin sikana.

Toki jos esim TDU:n voisi ostaa vaikka 10 eurolla koko kisan HD laatuisena hyvällä selostuksella varustettuna, moni sen varmaan maksaisi. Toisaalta jos jokainen protour tason kisa olisi 10e, siitä tulisi aika messevä kokonaispaketti jo maksettavaksi jos suurimman osan haluaisi katsoa. Nyt riittää kun maksaa Eurosportista. Eli ei ES:säkään ole mikään ilmainen kaapelikanava. Maksullinen se on mitä nämä leffakanavatkin jne. Toivoisi toki että ko maksua vastaan saisi sitten mahdollisimman laajan lajikirjon juuri niitä omia kiinnostavia lajeja ja tapahtumia.

----------


## kervelo

> Enemmän kuin hiukan harmillista. Ja tikanheittoa ja bilistähän katsoo kovinkin mielellään!  Noissa maksustriimeissä on se ongelma että a) niiden kanssa joutuu aina säätämään b) onko ne edes hd tasoa? c) saako ne kätevästi televisioon pahemmin säätämättä d) ei ole ainakaan Peter Selin selostamassa. e) ja jos kaikki edellämainitut mätsäisikin, striimi pätkii kuitenkin sikana.
> 
> Toki jos esim TDU:n voisi ostaa vaikka 10 eurolla koko kisan HD laatuisena hyvällä selostuksella varustettuna, moni sen varmaan maksaisi. Toisaalta jos jokainen protour tason kisa olisi 10e, siitä tulisi aika messevä kokonaispaketti jo maksettavaksi jos suurimman osan haluaisi katsoa. Nyt riittää kun maksaa Eurosportista. Eli ei ES:säkään ole mikään ilmainen kaapelikanava. Maksullinen se on mitä nämä leffakanavatkin jne. Toivoisi toki että ko maksua vastaan saisi sitten mahdollisimman laajan lajikirjon juuri niitä omia kiinnostavia lajeja ja tapahtumia.



Hyvin toteutetuissa palveluissa ei viime kaudella ollut mitään säätämistä: ilmainen sovellus iPadiin ja sen jälkeen kisaa pääsi heti katsomaan. Näin mm. USA Procycling challenge ja muistaakseni myös Tour of Utah ja Tour of California. Myös euroopassa ajettaville kisoille on jo vuosia ollut omat appsinsa (Tour, Vuelta), joten lienee vain ajan kysymys koska myös niiden kautta voi seurata kisaa. Maksullisetkin sovellukset ovat tähän asti maksaneet vain 1-2 eur, joten isoista kustannuksista ei ole kyse.

----------


## asb

Onhan tää niin mitätön kisa, ettei kannata omaa topiccia avata.

----------


## fyah

Tour of San Luis stage 1 ja kovaa materiaalia http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iEOFAFLt4_c. Nauroin aika makeesti enkä pelkästään selostukselle vaan myös kuvaukselle ja sen laadulle. Ehdottomasti WT-tasoa!

----------


## VesaP

> Tour of San Luis stage 1 ja kovaa materiaalia http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iEOFAFLt4_c. Nauroin aika makeesti enkä pelkästään selostukselle vaan myös kuvaukselle ja sen laadulle. Ehdottomasti WT-tasoa!



Aivan loistava!  :Cool:

----------


## kervelo

Veikkasen ensimmäinen etappi 2014 TDU:ssa:
http://www.strava.com/activities/107913082

----------


## asb

> Veikkasen ensimmäinen etappi 2014 TDU:ssa:
> http://www.strava.com/activities/107913082



Et sitten osannut päättää, laittaisitko linkin Jussi Veikkasta vai Tour Down Underia käsittelevään topicciin, joten valitsit sitten tämän.

Nappiin meni.

----------


## JJHL

Oheisessa kyselyssä kartoitetaan maantiepyöräilyn imagoa etenkin dopingiin liittyen. Se on vastattavissa 24.1.2014 asti. Kysely on englanninkielinen. Toteuttajina Jyväskylän ammattikorkeakoulun opiskelijat yhteistyössä CPA:n (Cyclistes Professionnels Associés) kanssa. Toivottavasti saadaan lisää vastauksia vielä. Kiitos. https://www.webropolsurveys.com/S/DB03B858BF236E63.par

----------


## fyah

Työnnetään nyt tämäkin tänne eli tietoa eurosportin pyöräilyistä helmikuun osalta. Näyttäisi olevan oikeen suma tossa helmikuun puolen välin jälkeen: http://tv.eurosport.fi/pyoraily/euro...torynews.shtml

----------


## fyah

Tour of San Luis oli aika lähellä surkuhupaisaa meininkiä. Itse DS:nä miettisin tarkasti laitanko tiimiä tonne, tosin harjoittelustahan se varmaan käy (jos ehjänä säilyy). Kuvanlaadusta olikin jo näyte ylempänä ja tunnetustihan kamera oli pelkästään maaliviivalla lähes joka etapilla. Tämän lisäksi Buenos Aires Provincia tiimi kunnostautui mm. ajamalla huoltoautolla Farrarin päälle ja nyrkkeilemällä De Haesin silmän mustaksi http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/farr...ur-de-san-luis . Lokaalit ovat myös artikkelin mukaan saaneet kivasti "vetoapua" nousuissa. Hähähähähäää! Vanhan koulukunnan kotiinpäin vetoa, pitäskö tähän UCIn ottaa jotenkin kantaa!

----------


## asb

> Lokaalit ovat myös artikkelin mukaan saaneet kivasti "vetoapua" nousuissa. Hähähähähäää! Vanhan koulukunnan kotiinpäin vetoa, pitäskö tähän UCIn ottaa jotenkin kantaa!



Kilpapyöräilyn globalisaatio vaatii tiettyjä uhrauksia. Ensi vuonna viivalla taas!  :Hymy:

----------


## VesaP

> pitäskö tähän UCIn ottaa jotenkin kantaa!



Pitäs. Voisivat kieltää kerralla koko ihme kisan sekä Skyn uuden tempohaalarin.  :Hymy: 

Mut on ne koneita silti noi kuskit. Nibalikos se oli nyt kun oli kasassa tuolla ollut niin ei voi nauraa eikä hengittää syvään kun koskee liikaa keskivartaloon mutta sporttipäällikön mukaan starttaa silti seuraavalle etapille.  :Leveä hymy:  Eihän sitä kisassa tarvii hengittää syvään...  :Cool:

----------


## fyah

Tämmönen "tieto" käveli vastaan http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/repo...lonso-for-2015 En viitsi laittaa tonne 2014 Tiimit ja tähdet enkä jaksa avata vielä 2015 topicia (varsinkaan kun ei ole tietoa pitääkö tämä paikkaansa). Tämähän ei sinällään ollut yllätys kun mm-kisojen jälkeen Purito ja Sagan kävivät Alonsoa tapaamassa Maranellossa ja ajelivat samalla vähän autoilla. Sikäli mikäli pitää paikkansa tietenkin  :Hymy:

----------


## fyah

Le Tourin wilcardit jaettu: Bretagne – Séché Environnement, Cofidis, IAM Cycling ja NetApp. Ei mitään merkittäviä yllätyksiä mielestäni kun tiedettiin että IAM (Chavanelin hankinnan jälkeen) ja Cofidis on varmat ja NetApp oli hyvä viime vuonna Girossa. Italialaiset promoaa italialaisia talleja ja ranskalaiset ranskalaisia joten Bretagne siinä mielessä ihan looginen valinta. Caja Rural sitten Espanjan kierrokselle, saa nähdä jääkö MTN Qhubeka ilman paikkaa myös Vueltassa..

EDIT: Tämäkin spekulaatio vahvistui nyt: Quintana Giroon eikä aja Touria ollenkaan.

Lähde: www.cyclingnews.com

----------


## kuovipolku

Bretagne - Séché Environnement on ollut aiempina vuosina se ranskalainen équipement continentale professionnelle joka ei ole mahtunut mukaan Tourille Europcarin, Cofidisin ja Sojasunin viedessä paikat, mutta nyt parin tallin hävittyä kartalta on vihdoin kutsu käynyt. Sen ajajista ei tosin taida olla tuttuja kuin Feillun veljekset joista Romain ajoi (sittemmin lopettaneessa Agritubelissa) yhden päivän keltaisessa paidassa vuonna 2008.

Vielä viime vuonna Bretagne väritti ranskalaisia kisoja harmaassa ajoasussaan, mutta tälle kaudelle tiimi uusi värinsä. Uudet asut on valmistettu 100% kierrätetyistä muovipulloista tehdystä kuidusta. Lisäksi ajopaidoissa on erikseen tasku patukoiden käärepapereille, tyhjille geelituubeille ja muille roskille.





Team Europcarin Thomas Voeckler muuten kävi poistattamassa keväällä leikatun solisluunsa tukiraudat, matkusti 12 päivää myöhemmin Australiaan (matka kesti myöhästymisten vuoksi 20 tuntia) ja lähti treenilenkille. 20 minuutin ajon jälkeen edessä ajava auto jarrutti tietä ylittävän jalankulkijan takia, Voeckler törmäsi autoon ja rikkoi solisluunsa.

----------


## fyah

Laitetaanpas tämmönen ei niin tärkeä mutta mielestäni ihan hauska juttu. Ritchie Portella oli eilen synttärit joten kävivät ajelemassa Cannondalen Cameron Wurfin kanssa lenkuran (joka tosin ei tiennyt että oli synttärit mutta se selvisi lenkin alkupuolella): 

403 km, 13h 30 min, ave HR 115 ja ave watts 230 W

Data Cameron Wurfin blogista. Ai niin 11400 kaloria paloi siinä sivussa.

EDIT: Cameron laittaa aika hyvin wattidataa ja sykedataakin kisoista mikäli sellainen kiinnostaa. http://cameronwurf.blogspot.fi/

----------


## VesaP

Tää alkaa ihan kohta, eli Dubai Tour. HD laatu päälle tuosta, fullscreeni moodi ja nupit kaakkoon... Cooli reittidemo siis tässä:

----------


## fyah

Jep, tänään alkaisi Tour Dubai ja Selininkin pitäisi päästä ääneen vissiin 12:02 LIVE ja uusintana18:19 (tarkkaa on). Itseäni tässä kauden kynnykselle lähinnä mietityttää milloin Vansummeren leikkaa ton mulletin (jota se on nyt sportannut liian pitkään) pois? Se on kypärän alla vielä kauheempi..

No joka tapauksessa meininki oli team presentationissa aika Dubai

----------


## fyah

Tuosta striimiä mikäli €sport ei näy tai ei sitä kykene katselemaan http://www.procyclinglive.com/livestream/# . Tosin ainakin mulla on heikkolaatuinen mutta johtunee työpaikan koneesta ja verkosta. Jotain hq striimejäkin oli tarjolla mutt cannot connect to server...

----------


## Munarello

Ei tainnut tulla Dubain touria Eurosprotilta..? Vartin yli kaksitoista tuli vielä Wattsia ja tällä hetkellä futsalia. Mitähän lie sitten illan uusinnassa näyttävät..

----------


## Privileged

Aloin katselemaan 12:35 ja silloin ainakin tuli lähetystä Dubaista.

----------


## Munarello

En ollut tuossa välillä katsomassa, joten en tiedä miten täällä näkyi. Nyt tulee uusintana Dubaita ja alussa olleen reilun kymmenen minuutin hiljaisuuden jälkeen herra Selinkin pääsi ääneen. Lakanajengin pilvenpiirtäjät ja suihkulähteet on kyllä komeita, mutta mieluummin katselisin ihan sitä ketjunpyöritystä.  :Vink:

----------


## Grugi

20:00 tulee Eurosport 2 Dubain eka eteppi.

----------


## Munarello

Ei tule häävit mäkikirit tässä kisassa.  :Hymy:

----------


## fyah

Täytyypä ottaa tällä kaudella tarkempaan seurantaan neo-pro kuskeista Lasse Norman Hansen. Kattelin jo viime syksynä undereiden mm:ssä että pyörä liikku aika-ajossa kivasti ja näköjään nyt kulkee vielä paremmin. Jostain luinkin että vähän oli odotuksia tähän aika-ajoon.

----------


## Lasol

> Täytyypä ottaa tällä kaudella tarkempaan seurantaan neo-pro kuskeista Lasse Norman Hansen. Kattelin jo viime syksynä undereiden mm:ssä että pyörä liikku aika-ajossa kivasti ja näköjään nyt kulkee vielä paremmin. Jostain luinkin että vähän oli odotuksia tähän aika-ajoon.



Noin ylhäällä joo, mutta top10 ei todellakaan yllättävää muistaen että kyseinen jantteri on ajanut radalla jo tovin kohtuullisella menestykselläkin. Yleismies / pursuittikuski radalla käsittääkseni. 10km mennään kuitenkin aika pursuittimoodissa maukalla. Pidemmissä tempoissa varmaan häviää vanhemmille kuskeille enemmän.

----------


## fyah

> Noin ylhäällä joo, mutta top10 ei todellakaan yllättävää muistaen että kyseinen jantteri on ajanut radalla jo tovin kohtuullisella menestykselläkin. Yleismies / pursuittikuski radalla käsittääkseni. 10km mennään kuitenkin aika pursuittimoodissa maukalla. Pidemmissä tempoissa varmaan häviää vanhemmille kuskeille enemmän.



Joo, tuo on totta. Epäilen samaa että häviää vanhemmille herroille pidemmissä rykäsyissä mutta hauska nähdä miten kehitys kulkee joka tapauksessa.

Mielenkiintoista nähdä muuten kauden edetessä myös miten Orican Damien Howson ajaa tempoa, sen verran vakuuttava oli ajo undereiden mm:ssä tälläkin herralla.


Cancellara oli tosi pettynyt ajoonsa mutta en nyt oikein tiedä oliko se nyt kuitenkaan niin surkea jos käyttää referencepointina vaikka Martinia niin muutama sekunti eroa. Martinhan nyyhki että hänet oli pakotettu ajamaan viimeisenä ja tuuli oli vastaan. Aika reilusti Tony hävisi silti Phinneylle, voihan tossa tuulijutussa toki perää ollakin mutta toisaalta Hansen ja Fabu ajoivat niin vähän ennen Martinia ettei tuulioloissa voinut olla kauheasti eroa ja tuloshan oli se että Hansen antoi Martinille nokkaan 6 sekuntia ja Fabu hävisi 3 sekuntia. Kumpikaan ei ole valitellut tuulen vaikutuksesta suoritukseen. Itse epäilen että maantiepyörällä tempominen ja lyhyt matka ei ollut Martinille otollisinta maaperää. Mainitsi vähän rivien välistä jossain ennakkohaastattelussa että olisi kiva ajaa tempopyörällä mutta että pyörät ovat kaikille nyt maantieversiot ja se on hyvä päätös.

EDIT: Offarina sanottakoon että Trekin parjattu ajoasu oli Sveitsin mestarin versiona minusta ihan onnistunut

----------


## fyah

Tour Dubai stage 2: Puuh ku oli tuskaa yrittää löytää toimivaa striimiä mut lopulta joku venäjänkielinen alkoi toimimaan. Kittel vei helposti tokan etapin, Sagan toinen ja yllättävän hyvin massakirissä sijoittunut ja pärjännyt Phinney kolmas. Omegapharma oli Giant-Shimanon kanssa junat vierekkäin vielä vajaa pari kilometriä ennen maalia mutta sitten tapahtui jotain jonka missasin kun striimi pätkäisi ja kun kuva tuli takaisin OPQS:n kaverit olivat poistuneet kärkikamppailusta Cavendish mukaan lukien.

----------


## leecher

Mahtava voitto puhtaana ajavalta nuorelta Marcel Kitteliltä. Ei ollut Cavilla saumaa tänään.

----------


## Heikki

> Lakanajengin pilvenpiirtäjät ja suihkulähteet on kyllä komeita, mutta mieluummin katselisin ihan sitä ketjunpyöritystä.



On se niin väärin, että moniin ei-Euroopassa ajettaviin pyöräilylähetyksiin tv-ohjaajaksi valitaan nähtävästi aina joku paikallinen poropeukalo, joka ei ymmärrä pyöräilystä juurikaan mitään. Mutta paikallisia nähtävyyksiä kyllä leikataan kisan väliin aivan surutta. Samaa olen huomannut vastaavassa mittakaavassa esim Kiinan kisojen kohdalla.
Samoin Selin'kin voisi keskittyä pyöräkisan selostukseen ja jättää kaiken muun höpinän esim maantiedosta, ruoista ja historiasta? Urheiluohjelmat ja matkailuohjelmat voisi pitää erossa toisistaan. Joskus on tullut katsottua pyöräkisoja Eurosport 2:lta, jossa selostus on englanniksi. Siellä keskitytään vain oleelliseen.

----------


## Lasol

> “I don’t race for money, far from it. I race for passion, like I’ve  always done,” says the Spaniard. “The work has been done by my new  agent, *Joona Laukka*, to whom I am grateful, and who has led me to the  best possible team. The trajectory of the team and myself, there is no  discussion. BMC have many people working with great professionalism. I  could not have done better.”



Espanjalaisten pyöräilijöiden ystävä Joona Laukka. Molemmat ovat ainakin myötämielisiä . . .

Täällä koko stoori


Heikki: Kyllä englanninkieliset selostajatkin puhuvat maisemista ja ruuista. Vähemmän kun Selini mutta kuitenkin. Parempia selostajia ovat kyllä, enemmän asiantuntemusta (david harmon on suosikkini, magnus bäckstedt kommentaattoreista). Vissiin noi nähtävyydet ym on maksettua mainosaikaa. Järjestävät kisan (maksaa jonkin verran) joten olettavat että saavat myös mainostaa turismiansa (jne). On TdF:ssä myös aikalailla kaikkia linnoja mitä kuvaillaan, vähemmän toki vikalla 20km.

----------


## leecher

Marcel Kittel jälleen etappivoittoon. On se kova.

----------


## TeroZ

Selinin pitäis jättää muu höpinä!?!? Toi nyt on hölmöintä, mitä olen pitkään aikaan kuullut. Pitäiskö sen selittää kisan lisäksi välillä jotain teknisiä asioita sähkövaihteista ynm. Selinien tyyli on vuosien saatossa ollut parasta mitä suomalaiselle pyöräilylle on tapahtunut ja edistänyt myös tyylillään "normaalien" katsojien kiinnostusta lähetyksistä ja sitä kautta parhaimmillaan myös itse pyöräilystä...Tää pyöräily on hei muutakin kun insinööritieteitä ja maitohappoja.

----------


## Munarello

Mitäs Saganille vähän ennen loppusuoraa kävi kun oli niin pettynyt, että piti pyörääkin vähän viskoa? Ei käynyt selville, oliko siellä kolari vai miksi piti niin sanotusti "paiskoa töitä"..

----------


## CamoN

> Mitäs Saganille vähän ennen loppusuoraa kävi kun oli niin pettynyt, että piti pyörääkin vähän viskoa?



Ei selvinnyt britti-Eurosportinkaan lähetyksessä. Takakiekko näytti olevan irti, se tuskin lähtee ilman jotain kontaktia.

----------


## Paolo

Pinnat Selineille myös täältä.
Tunnen ihmisiä,jotka ovat alkaneet katsoa suuria etppiajoja puhtaasti matkailullisten intressien vuoksi, mutta koukuttuneet samalla pyöräilykisasta.
Minusta pelkästään hyvä asia lajin tunnettavuuden ja samalla arvostuksen kannalta esim. Suomessa.

----------


## Hivo

Siellä ajettiin Qatarissa kilpaa oikein tosissaan, sivu- ja myötätuuleen vedettiin neljännen etapin keskivauhdiksi 57 km/h! Boonen hoiteli loppukirissä Greipelin, otti jo toisen etapin nimiinsä. Olisikohan kevään klassikoissa kovassa vireessä..

----------


## Lasol

> Siellä ajettiin Qatarissa kilpaa oikein tosissaan, sivu- ja myötätuuleen vedettiin neljännen etapin keskivauhdiksi 57 km/h! Boonen hoiteli loppukirissä Greipelin, otti jo toisen etapin nimiinsä. Olisikohan kevään klassikoissa kovassa vireessä..



Kovaahan toki ajavat, mutta tossa on pakko olla pitkiä pätkiä hyvää myötästä. Eilen ne ajo yli 10km/h hitaammin vaikka sillonkin porukka ihan palasina.

Sitäpaitsi jos sivariin ajetaan noin kovaa niin on lääkkeet kohillaan!

Koko OP-QS on kovassa vireessä. Saa tomppakin vähän tylsytellä tässä ettei putoo kunto ennen ronde/roubaix..

----------


## CamoN

> Koko OP-QS on kovassa vireessä. Saa tomppakin vähän tylsytellä tässä ettei putoo kunto ennen ronde/roubaix..



Nojuu, aika paljon paremmalta näyttää Qatarissa kuin Dubain porukalla. Mutta se kisa olikin melkein taputeltu ensimmäisen etapin jälkeen, kun Martinilla ei riittänyt höyry kärkeen.

----------


## Lasol

> Nojuu, aika paljon paremmalta näyttää Qatarissa kuin Dubain porukalla. Mutta se kisa olikin melkein taputeltu ensimmäisen etapin jälkeen, kun Martinilla ei riittänyt höyry kärkeen.



Piti kirjoittamani tuohon juurikin Qatarin tiimin osalta tuo toteamus.. En sitten kirjoittanut. Hyvä huomio siis!

Tomppa itse on sitä mieltä että vielä on ruuvissa varaa. Mielestäni vähän oudosti toteaa helmikuun alkupuolella näin: "It's better to be in shape than to look for condition right now". En ehkä olisi samaa mieltä. Fabukaan ei ole. Toki Tomppa on saletisti kova mukuloilla, en sitä väitä vastaan.

----------


## fyah

Joo, on kyllä hirmu kunnossa (suurin osa) OPQS. Voittoja sataa laariin niin Qatarissa (Boonen, Terpstra) ja Mallorcallakin (Kwiatkowski, Meersman) plus tähän vielä Stybarin kohtalainen kondis niin hyvältä näyttää. Sinällään kyllä hieman ihmetyttääkin jopa tuo ylivoima esim. tuolla Qatarissa on yleensä ollut ekassa echelonissa koko OPQS ja ehkä kourallinen kaikista muista talleista yhteensä joka päivä... 

Klassikoita ajatellen on paha sanoa vielä mitään; Sagan ja Fabu ei ole oikein esittänyt mitään ihmeellisempää mutta toisaalta ei oo tainnut kauheesti viime vuosina varsinkaan Fabu palkintokorokkeen ulkopuolella viihtyä mikäli on ajanut maaliin isoimmissa klassikoissa. Totesikin että tässä ei ole mitään uutta että OPQS on vahva tähän aikaan keväästä ja että hänellä itsellään on focus myöhemmin (=huhtikuussa) eikä näistä kisoista haeta kun kilometrejä jalkoihin.

Eilen eka tunti oli painettu myötäisessä vähän yli 59 km/h. Siinä saa ihan pyörittää kampea vaikka myötäinen olisikin!

EDIT: Vähän outo on tosiaan tuo Boonenin kommentti kyllä, ehkä hän tarkoittaa itseään eikä yleisesti. Hän on moneen kertaan ilmaissut että kaudelle täytyy saada hyvä ja räväkkä startti mutta toisaalta outoa sanoa yleisesti että nyt olisi parempi olla kunnossa kuin hakea vasta huippukuntoa jos nyt oletetaan että focus on vaikkapa RvV tai P-R joihin kuitenkin vielä pari kuukautta aikaa.

----------


## fyah

Cannondalelta keikattiin jonkin verran kamoja Italiassa mm. Basson ja Saganin rungot lähtivät varkaiden matkaan http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/cann...uipment-stolen

----------


## Yuggas

Tompan avaus oli huippuvuonna 2012 myös hyvin samanlainen kuin nyt, että eiköhän mestari tiedä mitä on tekemässä. Toivottavasti. Olis mahtavaa kun saganin dominointi klassikoissa ei alkaisi vielä tänä keväänä. Sen suhteen toivo on Tompan ja Fabun onnistumisissa sekä siinä, että OPQS:n kilpailujohto ottaa pään perseestä kun laatii kilpailutaktiikoita. Ylivoimaiseksi talliksi ainakin viime keväänä taktiset oivallukset olivat melko köyhiä, jos niitä oli ollenkaan.

----------


## fyah

Maastomestari Nino Schurter ajaa GreenEdgen kanssa Sveitsin ympäriajon ja Romandien http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/schu...rica-greenedge. Sinällään ihan mielenkiintoista mutta ei mitenkään tavatonta tietenkään miesten puolellakaan (Voshan käy voittamassa naisten puolella kisoja vähän joka alalajissa, kait se voittas DH:ssakin jos kävis kokeilemassa).

----------


## Kare_Eskola

Vos yritti viime kaudella melko tosissaan XCO:n maailmancupissa mutta ei pärjännyt. Maanmestaruudet yms. tietysti erikseen.

Schurter saattaa loppumäissä pärjätä hyvin, jos saa maantietaktiikat haltuun.

----------


## Munarello

Henttalan Jounsille taisi käydä kehnosti Espanjassa tuloslistan mukaan. Toisaalta jos se ABN tarkoittaa ettei päässyt ajoissa maaliin niin Marcel Kittelille kävi myös kylmät.
http://www.vueltaandalucia.es/index....ations-stage-1

----------


## Yuggas

> Mitäs Saganille vähän ennen loppusuoraa kävi kun oli niin pettynyt, että piti pyörääkin vähän viskoa? Ei käynyt selville, oliko siellä kolari vai miksi piti niin sanotusti "paiskoa töitä"..



Vanha juttu jo eikä ketään enää taida kiinnostaa, mut näin Eurosportilta uusintana ton pätkän jossa sagan viskoi pyörää, niin sillähän oli ajohousut riekaleina toiselta puolelta eli kylellään oli käynyt.

----------


## Heikki

Kiinnitti huomiota tuolloin myös, että Saganin viskoessa pyöräänsa sen takavaihtaja roikkui ketju varassa. Kuvissa varsinaista syytä tuohon rikkoutumiseen ei näkynyt, mutta arvaukseni olisi, että josko Sagan olisi ajautunut vasemmalle kääntyvässä risteyksessä tien reunassa betoniporsaisiin?

----------


## Munarello

Kiinnostaa toki, kiitos kommenteista. Sagan sai vissiinkin vähän onnistumisiakin sillä oli kaiketi ottanut Omanissa etappivoiton.

----------


## fyah

Onni sinällään ettei vakavampaa sattunut tässä vaikka vauhtia oli reilusti. Otsikko tosin nauratti silti http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/matt...ttress-in-oman . Arabiassa on lentävien mattojen lisäksi myös lentäviä patjoja jotka vaanivat pyöräilijöitäkin.

----------


## Lasol

Antoine Vayerin haastattelu jossa hän kertoo että vielä on huijjareita. Froome, Wiggins ja Porte epäilyksissä ainakin. Valverde myös. Hyvään suuntaan ollaan silti menossa mutta matka on kesken ja se pitää muistaa.

Eipä tuosta huippu-urheilusta ikinä kovin puhdasta tule, olympialaisten farssi näyttää siitä esimerkin. Laadukkaampaa urheilua vaikka ne suorittajat olis mutantteja, se on tärkeintä päättävien elinten mielestä ilmeisemmin.

----------


## Poursuivant

Aika myöhäistä alkaa olla jo, mutta just äsken bongasin, että Raphan sivuilta olisi katsottavana The Greatest Show on Earth ilmaiseksi. Vain tänään! Ei tietoa, loppuuko tänään Greenwhichin aikaan vai EET, mut tässä linkki jos ette ole vielä rainaa nähneet: http://pages.rapha.cc/stories/the-gr..._-greatestshow

----------


## r.a.i

Ainaski tänään aamulla vielä toimi tuo video...

----------


## Herman

> Ainaski tänään aamulla vielä toimi tuo video...



"today only"  :Hymy: , toiminee huomennakin.

----------


## HeliT

Cancellaran ja Boonenin yhteishaastattelu.

----------


## fyah

Froome jää pois Tirreno-Adriaticosta selkäkipujen takia joten Porte sinne ja Thomas kapuksi Paris-Niceen http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/froo...with-sore-back

----------


## marco1

->Vetoo
Mitä noista veloclinicin jutuista (http://veloclinic.tumblr.com/post/79...0-climbs-again ) ja (http://veloclinic.tumblr.com/post/79...or-how-long-it ) pitäis nyt sitten ymmärtää? Tuo kirjoitustapa on jotenkin käsittämättömän hankala mieltää vaikka siellä on ne yhteenvedotkin lopussa.

----------


## PeeHoo

Katalonian ympäriajo on kiinnostava, koska mm. Froome ja Contador osallistuvat. Tulosten perusteella on hauska tehdä arvauksia Tourista. Kisa alkaa 24.3.2014.
http://www.voltacatalunya.cat

----------


## PeeHoo

Kataloniassa oli hieno etappi kolmosetappi, maali La Moninan huipulla. Tuttuja nimiä kärjessä:

1
Joaquin Rodriguez Oliver (Spa) Team Katusha
4:50:55

2
Alberto Contador Velasco (Spa) Tinkoff-Saxo
0:00:05

3
Nairo Alexander Quintana Rojas (Col) Movistar Team
0:00:09

4
Tejay Van Garderen (USA) BMC Racing Team
0:00:11

5
Christopher Froome (GBr) Team Sky
0:00:13

6
Domenico Pozzovivo (Ita) AG2R La Mondiale
0:00:14

7
Wilco Kelderman (Ned) Belkin Pro Cycling Team


8
Andrew Talansky (USA) Garmin Sharp


9
Romain Bardet (Fra) AG2R La Mondiale




Mäkiä tänäänkin:

----------


## fyah

Eilen oli ihan hyvä etapin loppu vaikkakin aika tylsä etappi kaiken kaikkiaan huipennusta lukuunottamatta. Aika vähän tuli iskuja ennen viimeistä kilometriä. Froome ei ole samassa kunnossa kuin viime keväänä tähän aikaan tai selkä vaivaa tai molemmat. Joka tapauksessa yritti turbomoodilla penkistä karkuun muilta mutta helposti Purito ja Conta merkkasi ja Purito jatkoikin siitä voittoon. Contador mainitsi jossain haastattelussa ettei eilen halunnut iskeä, pelkästään merkata iskut, koska raskaan T-A:n jälkeen halusi säästellä tälle päivälle joten saapa nähdä mitä tänään tapahtuu.

----------


## PeeHoo

Olen pitkälle samaa mieltä kuin fyah. Saa nähdä, miten herrojen kunto kehittyy. Puriton voitto noin 8 %:n mäessä ei ollut yllätys.

----------


## kukavaa

höh, etappi peruttu huonon sään takia. sumua ainakin piisasi.

edit. niin siis katalonian kierroksella.

----------


## SUP

Ihmettelinkin että minkä takia tilalle tuli snookeria.
Sumua joo näytti olevan kiitettävästi. 
Höh olin juuri valmistautunut kattoon  :Leveä hymy: 
No huomena sitten ilmeisesti taas jatkuu !?

----------


## juhoo

Niin siis tv-lähetys on peruttu, etappia äijät ajelevat kyllä.

----------


## kervelo

Eurosport ei näytä etappia, mutta playerissa näyttää jotain tulevan.

----------


## PeeHoo

Ajettiin, mutta oli melkoinen sumu!
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vuoPPHndZiQ

----------


## fyah

Ritchie Porten Giro vaakalaudalla vai joku SKY:n smokescreen? http://www.watoday.com.au/sport/cycl...28-zqo09.html?

----------


## PeeHoo

Tänään Kataloniassa enemmän ala- kuin ylämäkeä.

----------


## villef

Kangertin oli tarkoitus tänään aloittaa Baskimaan ajo Landan kanssa joukkueen kapteeneina, mutta jääkin tästä itselleen asetetusta kevään tärkeimmästä kisasta pois sairastumisen vuoksi.

Delfi-uutispalvelulle ei suostunut kertomaan mikä on vikana, mutta sanoi "Loodan, et midagi tõsist pole. Ei taha täpsemalt rääkida, aga Baski tuuri olen tõesti sunnitud vahele jätma."

http://www.rattaprofid.ee/?id=1635&news_id=3153

----------


## fyah

Loistava etappi Baskimaalla. Valverde ja Contador kun lähti niin Kwiatkowski kesti muutaman sata metriä ja katso parhaaksi jäädä. Lähempänä huippua josta oli vielä alle 7 km maaliin El Pistolero irvisti pari kertaa, nykäisi isomman vaihteen silmään ja teki 15 sekkaa eroa Valverdeen minkä piti laskussa suunnilleen samana ja voitti 14 sekunnilla. Kyllä se vaan on hienoa nähdä tällasta ajoa, Alberto iskee aina niin kauan kun tietä riittää. Respect! Katsoja viihtyy  :Leveä hymy: . Valverde myös hyvä eikä muutkaan huonosti ajaneet mutta 34 sekuntia turpaan on aika paljon noin lyhyeen töppyrään.

----------


## Munarello

Isot erot tuli heti ekalla etapilla ja esim Veikkanen ei tainnut ehtiä maaliin ainakaan Eurosprotin lähetysajan puitteissa. Paljonkohan lie tullut takkiin?

----------


## kukavaa

jatketaanko kisapuheita tässä pikkukisoihin erikoistuneessa langassa?

----------


## fyah

> Ritchie Porten Giro vaakalaudalla vai joku SKY:n smokescreen? http://www.watoday.com.au/sport/cycl...28-zqo09.html?



Ei ollut smokescreen vaan Porte skippaa Giron http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/port...e-giro-ditalia

----------


## fyah

Contadorin eilinen esitys näyttää ahdistavan Froomen puoliso Michelle Coundia. Myös leffa Lancesta nostaa verenpainetta. Kuppi on mennyt twitterissa nurin kohtalaisen pahasti  :Leveä hymy:  https://twitter.com/michellecound

*Michelle Cound*     ‏@*michellecound*  2h                         Maybe an "ex" doper can win the tour this year, at least he would be qualified to answer all the doping questions



 *Michelle Cound*     ‏@*michellecound*  


All the little fan boys & girls of convicted dopers going mental... Get a life!

----------


## fyah

Laitetaanpas vielä tämmönenkin kun tuli vastaan eli tässä on synkattu Gerransin Milan- San Remo SRM dataa realiaikaisesti kisaan http://suffervision.appspot.com/v/305001 . Ihan vaan Spartacuksen peesissä pysyäkseen joutuu työntämään 500 wattia (ei tietenkään koko aikaa  :Leveä hymy: )

----------


## kukavaa

Hinnatonta! Taidan arvata kuka tuossa taloudessa määrää kaapin paikan.

Edit. Tämä siis tuohon froomen vaimon äksyilyyn.

----------


## kolistelija

> Hinnatonta! Taidan arvata kuka tuossa taloudessa määrää kaapin paikan.
> 
> Edit. Tämä siis tuohon froomen vaimon äksyilyyn.



Michelle on tunnetusti erittäin hyvin perillä siitä millaisessa  kondiksessa porukka on ja mihin prokuski pystyy. Äksyilyn ymmärtää kyllä  jo pelkästään sillä paskamäärällä mitä hän sai kuulla kun Froome ajoi  touria viime vuonna.

En siis puolustele, mutta ymmärrän hyvin...

----------


## Leopejo

Giro d'Italia muuttaa vähän sääntöjään.

Aikahyvitykset pienenevät: 10", 6" ja 4" maalissa, 3", 2", 1" välikirissä.

Punaista eli pistepaitaa varten etapit jaetaan kolmeen ryhmään. Ensimmäisen luokan etappi (tasamaa) antaa 50 pistettä voittajalle, sitten 40, 34,... ja piste 20. ajajalle. Vähemmän ajajia saa vähemmän pisteitä muiden luokkien etapeissa, esim. 10 ajajaa saa pisteitä, vain 15 pistettä voittajalle, kolmannen luokan etapissa (vuoristoetappi?). Sama etappien luokitus koskee välikirien pisteitä. Näin kirimiesten mahdollisuus voittaa pistepaita suurenee.

Sinisen, eli mäkikiripaidan pisteet myös muuttuvat: tärkeimmät nousut - Cima Coppi ja luokka I - antavat paljon enemmän pisteitä kuin pienemmät, eli luokat II ja III. Esim. mäkikirin voittaja saa seuraavat pisteet: Cima Coppi 40, 1. kategoria 32, 2. kat. 14, 3. kat. 7 pistettä.

(lähde Giron lehtitiedote)

----------


## Paolo

Yle femmalla to 17.4. tunnin Bjarne Riis-dokkari.

----------


## pulmark

Horner taitaa olla ulkona tämän vuoden Girosta, kun sen verran pahalta kuulostaa tuo loukkaantuminen: 
http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/chri...crash-in-italy

----------


## kmw

Öö tota ... Missä on Parii-Rupee - keskustelut ja spekulaatiot. Mää kehtaa moista avata kun täällä on tämmöisten kisaketjujen avausviestien rima melkoisen korkealla. Vuoden parasta kilpapyöräaikaa eletään  :Hymy:

----------


## Munarello

Tätä nyt ei kannata mitenkään vakavasti ottaa, mutta minusta on aika jänskää miten 'huonoilla' teillä esim Paris-Roubaixia oikein ajetaan.  :Hymy:  Siis jos miettii asiaa, niin ei kai siroa (ja sielukasta) maantiepyörää ole tarkoitettu tuommoisille Arenbergin kärrypoluille..? Voisi vaikka verrata, että esim jalkapallon arvokisoja pelattaisiin jollain kuoppaisella heinäpellolla. Eihän ne 'neidit' edes suostuisi tulemaan kentälle.  :Leveä hymy:  Toki ne kivitiet on toisaalta se 'juttu' näissä kisoissa ja ihailtavan kovalla asenteella ukkelit niillä vetivätkin. Itse en varmaan edes lähtisi kokeilemaan maantiepyörällä. Seurailin Paris-Roubaixia telkkarin välityksellä ja pidin näkemästäni, mutta väkisin tulee mieleen että nyt on väärät välineet kavereilla. En tiedä, miten tiukat säännöt kisoissa on, mutta ehkä joillain cyclocrossirenkailla pääsisi tuommoisilla teillä ihan yhtä lujaa ja pienemmällä rengasrikon riskillä? Noh mutta juu, rienaus jääköön tähän.

----------


## TetedeCourse

Täällä voit lukea pyörien modifikaatioista mukulakiviteille:

http://cyclingtips.com.au/2014/04/bi...paris-roubaix/

----------


## Munarello

Nonnih, olisihan se pitänyt arvata. Kiinnostava linkki kyllä, tängjuu-mies kiittää.  :Hymy:

----------


## Tregård

> En tiedä, miten tiukat säännöt kisoissa on, mutta ehkä joillain cyclocrossirenkailla pääsisi tuommoisilla teillä ihan yhtä lujaa ja pienemmällä rengasrikon riskillä? Noh mutta juu, rienaus jääköön tähän.



Ja huomionarvoista on, että vaikka mukulakiveä ajetaan yhteensä jotain 50 km (n. 1,5 h), niin hyvää asfalttipintaa ajetaan 200 km (4,5h).

----------


## Munarello

Niin tuokin kyllä. Siltä kannalta asiaa pyörittelin, että vaikka jollain semislicksillä häviäisi ehkä pari-kolme kilsaa tunnissa noin rullaavuuden osalta niin niillä ei vielä putoaisi sileillä osuuksilla kyydistä. Kaatumisen tai rengasrikon riski sen sijaan voisi pienentyä paljonkin niillä pahimmilla osuuksilla. Toisaalta vaikka minulla ei ole mitään tilastoja asiasta niin mutulla luulen, että aika suuri osa porukasta ajoi kisan läpi ilman ongelmia. Joten siksi kirjoitinkin heti alkuun, ettei kannata ihan vakavasti ottaa tuota juttuani.

----------


## OJ

> Ja huomionarvoista on, että vaikka mukulakiveä ajetaan yhteensä jotain 50 km (n. 1,5 h), niin hyvää asfalttipintaa ajetaan 200 km (4,5h).



Näinpä. Boonen kommentoi joku vuosi sitten, että sileillä osuuksilla on mukulapätkiä isompi merkitys kisan kannalta. Aika moni taitaa ajaa 27 mm leveillä slikseillä, eli ei olla kovin kaukana nopean baanan crossikumeista.

----------


## asb

Järki päähä ny.

Miksi pitäisi ajaa krossirenkailla, kun joka tallilla on mahkut saada just sellanen slicksi, kuin tarvitaan. Mihin sitä krossikuviota mukuloilla muka tarvitaan?

----------


## asb

30mm FBM + Specialized


27mm FBM + Schwalbe


30mm Dugast


29mm Challenge


28mm Continental

----------


## Snigge

Secret Pro kirjoittaa jälleen. 

http://cyclingtips.com.au/2014/04/the-secret-pro-4/

----------


## TetedeCourse

Täällä vielä lisää Paris - Roubaix kalustosta:

http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/phot...s-roubaix-2014
http://www.cyclingnews.com/features/...ix-2014-part-2

----------


## Munarello

Selittäisikö joku tietämättömälle väärinharrastajalle, miksi Giroa ajetaan Irlannissa? Ottaako ne vaan vähän isommalla kaarella ympäri Italian vai onko siihen joku oikea syy?  :Hymy:

----------


## kuovipolku



----------


## asb

> Selittäisikö joku tietämättömälle väärinharrastajalle, miksi Giroa ajetaan Irlannissa? Ottaako ne vaan vähän isommalla kaarella ympäri Italian vai onko siihen joku oikea syy?



http://fi.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kapitalismi

----------


## Munarello

Olisikohan se liian vaikeaa vastata ilman tarpeetonta vittuilua vai onko se vaan pakko nostaa itseään jalustalle pöljien kustannuksella?

----------


## nustrom

No, eihän siihen mitään oikeaa syytä tietenkään ole. Italian ympäriajon pitäisi nimensä mukaisesti kulkea Italian ympäri, mutta kun saadaan enemmän faneja tien laitaan, rahaa lähtö- ja maalipaikkakunnilta ja ehkä kisan sponsoreiltakin kun käydään kääntymässä jossain toisessakin maassa. Brand exposure nääs, mihin tuo Wikipedian kapitalismi-artikkelikin viitannee...ja saavathan sponsorit paljon lisää näkyvyyttä, kun italiaanojen lisäksi irlantilaisetkin ihailevat mainoksia niin tien varressa kuin paikallismedioissa. Ja kun käydään välillä Irlannissa, välillä Hollannissa ja välillä jossain muualla niin uutuusarvo säilyy korkeana kussakin vierailukohteessa, siinä missä Italiassa ympäriajo alkaa olla jo suhteellisen tuttu juttu  :Vink: 

edit: toi pinkki lammas on kyllä siisti! saisikohan tuollaisen ostaa jostain, vaikka parvekkeelle koristeeksi  :Vink:  vai tuleekohan eläintensuojelijat vapauttamaan sen ulos luontoon (lue: pihanurmelle) jos sen laittaa julkisesti näytille?

----------


## kuovipolku

Kasvattajan mukaan pinkki häviää noin kuukaudessa. Jos hankit värjäämättömän lampaan, tarvitset hiusväriä ja punajuurimehua sekä kastelukannun; värin tarttuminen lampaan villaan vaatii noin tunnin hieronnan.

Pohjois-Irlannin hallinto maksoi Giron järjestäjille kolme miljoonaa puntaa, mutta arvelee jo nyt tienanneensa rahat takaisin noin kymmenkertaisesti. Sopimukseen kuuluu tietysti myös mainoskampanjan ja kaikkinaisten fasiliteettien järjestäminen.

PS Jossain vaiheessa on kai kaavailtu Grande Partenzaa Yhdysvaltain itärannikolle, mutta ainakin toistaiseksi logistiset ongelmat ja kustannukset lienevät esteenä.

----------


## VesaP

> Pohjois-Irlannin hallinto maksoi Giron järjestäjille kolme miljoonaa puntaa, mutta arvelee jo nyt tienanneensa rahat takaisin noin kymmenkertaisesti.



Ja TdF:än starttipaikasta eri kaupungit ympäri eurooppaa suorastaan kilpailee kelle startti myönnettäisiin. Niin kova on markkina- ja mainosarvo tuolla tapahtumalla että siitä kannattaa taistella ja maksaa miljoonia ja taas miljoonia euroja voitelurahaa ASO:lle. Sama varmasti tällä Gironkin startilla (vaikkei Giron rahat taida nyt oikein ASOa lämmittääkään  :Hymy: )

Mutta eihän se tietysti kovin Girolta tunnu jos kiertävät ekan "viikon" jotain Pohjois-Irlantia. Ja tyhmää kun eka lepoäivä jo niin aikaisin mitä se on jonkun logistiikan takia. Ja itse en hlökohtaisena mielipiteenä pidä että iso touri alkaa TTT:llä. Kiva katsoa eka viikko sitten kun saman tallin tyypit on sijoilla 1-9 tms. Ja johtajanpaitaa pitää joku kelle se nopein tiimi on halunnut sen lahjoittaa juuri ennen TTT:n maaliviivaa. Sinällään TTT:hän on hienoa nähtävää, sitä en kiellä. Mutta sen paikka olisi ehkä jossain muualla kuin ensimmäisenä etappina.

----------


## Salaliittoteoria

Oli kyllä viime vuoden TdF:n alkuetapeista saatu aikaan erittäin hyvä Korsikan matkailumainos. Lisäsi varmaan muidenkin alueiden halua maksaa tällaisesta.
Eikä nuo Irlannin etapit sinänsä hassumilta kartalla näytä, voivat olla hyvinkin dramaattisia, jos vain tuuli on suotuisa.

----------


## VesaP

> Oli kyllä viime vuoden TdF:n alkuetapeista saatu aikaan erittäin hyvä Korsikan matkailumainos.



Kyllä!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LE2TDcEWtFU





> Eikä nuo Irlannin etapit sinänsä hassumilta kartalla näytä, voivat olla hyvinkin dramaattisia, jos vain tuuli on suotuisa.



https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Oa599p0lvH4

OT: Ja tässä 2013 tourin lasershow palkintojenjaosta. Hieno valkokangas!  :Hymy:   Vaikeeta pistää paremmaksi enää tuosta:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5ZwQTVGEJxU

Edit: Sori, tuo Irlannin etappien alle linkkaama video tarkoitti siis TdF:fän 2014 starttia, ei Giron. Mutta samoilta suunniltahan nuo molemmat lähtee melkeimpä.  :Hymy: 

Tässä Giron startin esittelyvideo oikeasta paikkaa:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eeBG_htfe_g

Ja tässä vielä toinen:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9qOZWL0TyZM

----------


## kuovipolku

> (...) Ja itse en hlökohtaisena mielipiteenä pidä että iso touri alkaa TTT:llä. Kiva katsoa eka viikko sitten kun saman tallin tyypit on sijoilla 1-9 tms. Ja johtajanpaitaa pitää joku kelle se nopein tiimi on halunnut sen lahjoittaa juuri ennen TTT:n maaliviivaa. Sinällään TTT:hän on hienoa nähtävää, sitä en kiellä. Mutta sen paikka olisi ehkä jossain muualla kuin ensimmäisenä etappina.



Nostetaan taas itseä jalustalle pöljän kustannuksella sen verran että nyt unohdit että tämä on Giro! Eli aikabonukset pitävät melko varmasti huolen siitä että johtajanpaita ja kärkisijat vaihtuvat nopeaan tahtiin. (Tai en kyllä ole ihan varma vaihtuuko johtajanpaita ihan heti jos sen pukee ylleen Marcel Kittel.)


Muuten en eilen voinut olla vaikuttumatta FDJ.fr:n Arnaud Démaren vahvuudesta Quatre jours de Dunkerquessa, olkoonkin että kilpakumppanit eivät edustaneetkaan ihan huippua (ehkä Sylvain Chavanelia lukuunottamatta). Démare on aiemmin voittanut mm U-23 maailmanmestaruuden 2011, Vattenfall Cyclassicsin 2012 ja Dunkirkin neljän päivän kolme osuutta ja kokonaiskilpailun viime vuonna.

----------


## VesaP

> pöljän



Kiitti!  :Hymy:

----------


## pekoni

Lontooksi: *Giro 2014: Why do cycling's Grand Tours start in other countries?*

----------


## kuovipolku

Taisi käydä niin että Giron pinkkipaidan ja Classifica generalen kärkisijoitusten suhteen minä olin se pöljä. Eli aliarvioin pahasti joukkueaika-ajossa syntyvät erot eri tiimien välille (ja yliarvioin kirimiesten joukkueiden ja etenkin Giant-Shimanon TTT-kyvyt). Voi tosiaan kestää vielä hetken aikaa ennen kuin sijoilla 1.-18. tapahtuu tuuletusta eikä pinkkipaita vaihda omistajaa ainakaan ennen ensimmäistä vuoristo-osuutta...

Samaan aikaan toisaalla, Arnaud Démare voitti ylivoimaisesti pääjoukon kirin neljännellä eli viimeisellä osuudella ja uusi viimevuotisen saavutuksensa: kolme etappivoittoa ja kokonaiskilpailun voitto, Kirin kakkonen oli muuten kolmannella osuudella lopussa Sylvain Chavanelin kanssa vahvasti ajanut Tinkoff-Saxon              Michael Valgren Andersen, jonka meriittilistalla on mm. L-B-L-n U-23-voitot 2012 ja 2013 ja josta rohkea voisi jo veikata seuraavaa tanskalaista klassikkovoittajaa.

----------


## caplake

Nyt pitää kyllä kehua tour of californian puhelin appia. Suosittelen lataamaan, löytyy mm. Live video... henttala mukana kisassa.

----------


## asb

> Olisikohan se liian vaikeaa vastata ilman tarpeetonta vittuilua vai onko se vaan pakko nostaa itseään jalustalle pöljien kustannuksella?



Hei älä nyt viitti. Kaikki mun energia meni jos siihen, etten kettuillut sulle siitä, että kirjoitit tähän topicciin vaikka Giro-topicci oli ihan tuossa vieressä.

----------


## fyah

> Taisi käydä niin että Giron pinkkipaidan ja Classifica generalen kärkisijoitusten suhteen minä olin se pöljä. Eli aliarvioin pahasti joukkueaika-ajossa syntyvät erot eri tiimien välille (ja yliarvioin kirimiesten joukkueiden ja etenkin Giant-Shimanon TTT-kyvyt). Voi tosiaan kestää vielä hetken aikaa ennen kuin sijoilla 1.-18. tapahtuu tuuletusta eikä pinkkipaita vaihda omistajaa ainakaan ennen ensimmäistä vuoristo-osuutta...
> 
> Samaan aikaan toisaalla, Arnaud Démare voitti ylivoimaisesti pääjoukon kirin neljännellä eli viimeisellä osuudella ja uusi viimevuotisen saavutuksensa: kolme etappivoittoa ja kokonaiskilpailun voitto, Kirin kakkonen oli muuten kolmannella osuudella lopussa Sylvain Chavanelin kanssa vahvasti ajanut Tinkoff-Saxon              Michael Valgren Andersen, jonka meriittilistalla on mm. L-B-L-n U-23-voitot 2012 ja 2013 ja josta rohkea voisi jo veikata seuraavaa tanskalaista klassikkovoittajaa.



Korjataan nyt sen verran että Demare voitti siis ensimmäisen ja toisen etapin eli *kaksi* etappia sekä GC:n tänä vuonna. 4 Days of Dunkirk kisassahan on ollut vitsikkäästi viisi etappia ja kilpailupäivää jo jonkun aikaa nimestään huolimatta. Järjestäjät eivät ole halunneet vaihtaa nimeä vaikka yksi etappi ja kilpailupäivä onkin lisätty  :Hymy:  . Joka tapauksessa vahva esitys Demarelta ja sivuhuomautuksena voidaan sanoa tolla alueella missä kisa ajetaan olevan jumalattoman tuulista ainakin!

----------


## kuovipolku

Mä halusin testata lukeeko kukaan näitä mun juttuja! "Quatre jours" on tosiaan tarkoittanut jo pitempään viittä päivää ja joskus kuuttakin (mutta mulle vaan näköjään tulee näitä blackouteja aina kun hajamielisyys/väsymys/sairaus/lääkitys/ikä yhtään painaa päälle). Viimeinen eli viides etappi oli kuin uusinta: hatka kestää loppuun asti - mikä on pyöräilyssä useimmiten iloinen asia - ja irtioton vahvin ajaja vie voiton ja saa uralleen pienen tähtihetken, FDJ,fr keskittyy johtajanpaidan puolustamiseen, luottaa täysin Demaren kirivoimaan ja tyytyy kontrolloimaan pääjoukkoa, 

http://videosdecyclisme.fr/tag/4-jou...unkerque-2014/  (5. etappi tarjoaa muuten hauskan taktisen vedon; seuraamisen voi aloitta vaikka 6 min kohdalta.)

----------


## fyah

Mietiskelin tuossa Le Tour- suosikkeja ja minkälaisia ongelmia heillä on ollut terveyden kanssa uransa aikana joten laitetaanpas tämmönen do you remember - tyyppinen juttu vuodelta 2004. Alberto Contador kaatuu maahan Vuelta a Astiriasissa epileptisen kohtauksen saattelema ja murtaa leukansa kaatuessaan. Tohtorit päästävät kotiin koska vain leuka oli murtunut, sen tarkemmin ilmeisesti miettimättä miksi se leuka murtui (kaatui joo mutta miksi kaatui). Kahden viikon kuluttua sama toistuu ja tällä kertaa tohtorit löytävät jonkinlaisen epämuodustuman (cerebral cavernoma) aivoista joka pitää joko leikata riskialttiilla operaatiolla (operaatiossa halvaantumisriski) tai riski siihen että pyörtymisiä/kohtauksia tulee koko elämän ajan on olemassa. Contador päätti että leikataan. Päätös ei varmaankaan ollut helppo kun tiedetään että Alberton veli on pyörätuolissa ja on henkisesti muutaman vuoden ikäisen tasolla aivovamman takia. Hieno juttu kuitenkin että kaikki meni hyvin!

Video kohtauksesta:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vz9H...e_gdata_player

----------


## mjjk

http://road.cc/content/news/119433-u...fsgis-bike-man

----------


## leecher

Mitä noissa ammattilaisten ruokapussukoissa on, joita jaetaan kuskeille pidemmillä etapeilla? Onko pelkkiä patukoita vai jotain oikeaa evästä?

----------


## marco1

> Mitä noissa ammattilaisten ruokapussukoissa on, joita jaetaan kuskeille pidemmillä etapeilla? Onko pelkkiä patukoita vai jotain oikeaa evästä?



http://velonews.competitor.com/2013/...-france_293864

----------


## TetedeCourse

Olisiko Luca Paolini nopeampi ilman partaa ??

----------


## villef

Phinneyn Tour jäi sitten tältä vuodelta ajamatta.. Kaatuminen USAn mestaruuskisoissa ja jalassa murtuma (leg broken)..

----------


## jjyrki

Bradley Wiggins ei aja TdF, *"I will probably have to leave Team Sky" to ride the Tour again.*
http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/wigg...de-france-team

----------


## VesaP

No olipa säälittävän lyhyt sponssi tuo Belkin! Iskee pillit pussiin tämän kauden jälkeen heti:

http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/belk...er-2014-season

Ja taas on pääsponssin metsästys käynnistettävä. Josko vaikka Rabobank tulisi?  :Hymy:

----------


## kukavaa

Harmi myös sinänsä kun se Belkinin paita on ehkä siistein pelotonissa.

edit. tai sit alonsolle tosta tiimi?

----------


## pulmark

Oheisessa Le Equipen artikkelissa ja videoissa näkökulmaa C. Froomen kenialaiseen taustaan: 

http://www.lequipe.fr/explore/froome-l-africain/

Pyörälenkillä kansallispuistossa: "It is nice to look something other than power meter, like animals"  :Hymy:

----------


## pulmark

Uusi sivusto avattu nousujen ja tehojen vertailuun.. sivuston datan keruussa mukana mm. Vetoo  :Hymy:  

http://www.chronoswatts.com/en

----------


## JuhoIlmari

Hushovd lopettaa tähän kauteen: http://www.podiumcafe.com/2014/6/27/...ng-up-his-bike

----------


## kuovipolku

Hushovd pitää kilpailutaukoa ja seuraava kisa on Tour de la Région  Wallonne heinäkuun lopussa. Elokuun ohjelmassa ovat Tour de Pologne ja Arctic Race  of Norway. Elämäkerta ilmestyy lokakuussa...


Toinen skandinaavinen veteraani saattaa myös lähestyä uransa päätöstä, vaikkei omasta tahdostaan: Gustav Larsson kaatui pahasti Ruotsissa valmistautuessaan puolustamaan aika-ajomestaruuttaan. Selkävamma vaatii korsettihoitoa ja vähintään kolmen kuukauden ajotauon, minkä jälkeen ollaan viisaampia jatkon suhteen.

Yksitoista vuotta sitten Larsson toipui selkävammastaan, mutta ei ole itsestään selvää että se onnistuu olympia- ja MM-hopeamitalimieheltä vielä 33-vuotiaana. Itse hän uskoo siihen: "I'll be f###ing back! Just like terminator.."

----------


## VesaP

Oho, Wiggins jatkaa SKY:ssa kauden 2015 myös. Tää oli kyllä yllätys mielestäni:

http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/wigg...am-sky-in-2015

----------


## kuovipolku

Huonojen uutisten - eli pyöräilyn hylkäävien sponsoreiden, toimintansa lopettavien tallien ja katoavien kisojen - jälkeen hieman hyviäkin: ainoa saksalainen Pro Continental -talli saa uuden saksalaisen pääsponsorin viideksi vuodeksi. Tukija on TV:stä eli Eurosportin mainoskatkoilta tuttu liesituuletinvalmistaja Bora.

http://www.netapp-endura.com/en/news...-cycling-team/

----------


## kmw

Tämän päivän Gazetta dello Sportin etusivu on keltainen :Hymy:

----------


## Mattia

Il Pirata murhattiin sittenkin ? 

http://yle.fi/urheilu/kilpapyorailij...auhtia/7389990

----------


## CamoN

Oleg Tinkoff pani haisemaan - Peter Sagan vaihtaa Tinkoff-Saxoon ensi kaudella.

----------


## JLI

Tässä Cycling newsin tieto Saganista ja Tinkoffista: http://m.cyclingnews.com/news/transf...nt-on-thursday - kunnon mediapeliä??  :Hymy:

----------


## fiber

Mitäs Damianolle on käynyt, kun on Twitter-tietojen mukaan ajanut tällaisella polvella tänään Puolassa?

----------


## kuovipolku

Eikös se Caruso ole vaihtamassa tallia ja kaverit unohtivat laittaa pyyhkeen väliin ennenkuin ryhtyivät pumpuilla mätkimään? Ai, mutta tämä onkin Cunegon "brutta ferita"! Tour de Polognen ensimmäisestä osuudestahan tuli ukkosmyrskyn seurauksena oikea kasojen ja kaatumisten karnevaali.

"Il coraggio è più forte del dolore" pätee siis todistettavasti hänen kohdallaan. (Joskus erehdin sanomaan ääneen että ainoat asiat missä me harrastelijat pystymme samaan kuin prokuskit ovat asfaltti-ihottumat ja haavat, mutta väärässä olin siinäkin...)

PS Tänään on vuorossa kilpailun "kuningataretappi". Eurosport 18.30

----------


## JLI

> Tässä Cycling newsin tieto Saganista ja Tinkoffista: http://m.cyclingnews.com/news/transf...nt-on-thursday - kunnon mediapeliä??



No nyt tuli vahvistus: http://www.tinkoffsaxo.com/news/tink...s-peter-sagan/  :Hymy:

----------


## jarit

Ammattilaiset ottavat kantaa levyjarruihin.
Ehkä mielenkiintoisin on Jens Voightin lausahdus jossa hän mainitsee että ensi vuoden Pariisi-Roubaixissa testataan levyjarru pyöriä.
http://velonews.competitor.com/2014/...-debate_341014

----------


## asb

Ny en muista mistä luin, mutta toi 2015 testi siirtynee Campagnolon takia vuoteen 2016.

----------


## kukavaa

nyt on kovat odotukset tapas-kiertueelta. kolumbian kovimmat, froome, contador (tosin ei taida gc:tä jahdata?), aru ja kaikki. aika vaihtelevalta vaikuttava reitti, vaikka en kyllä profiileita paljoa jaksanut selailla vielä.

----------


## mjjk

Huominen peloton on erilainen kuin tämänpäiväinen. Jens Voight. ajaa juuri viimeistä starttiaan.

----------


## asb

> Huominen peloton on erilainen kuin tämänpäiväinen. Jens Voight. ajaa juuri viimeistä starttiaan.



Toivottavasti se on hyvinkin erilainen.

----------


## PeeHoo

Levyjarrukokeilua ensi vuonna Pariisi- Roubaix -ajossa:

*Jens Voigt* (Trek Factory Racing): Next year the UCI is going to make an exception, and have one race [Paris-Roubaix] where teams are allowed to try it. 

http://velonews.competitor.com/2014/...-debate_341014

----------


## asb

> Levyjarrukokeilua ensi vuonna Pariisi- Roubaix -ajossa:
> 
> *Jens Voigt* (Trek Factory Racing): Next year the UCI is going to make an exception, and have one race [Paris-Roubaix] where teams are allowed to try it. 
> 
> http://velonews.competitor.com/2014/...-debate_341014



Mitä lukee viisi viestiä ylempänä?

Just tällasen perseilyn takia mä en tykkää näistä yleistopiceista. Tänne heitetään vaan paskaa mitään ajattelematta kuin kaatopaikalle, kun kukaan ei jaksa lukea aiempia viestejä, koska niillä ei ole kuitenkaan mitään tekemistä aiheen kanssa.

----------


## PeeHoo

> Mitä lukee viisi viestiä ylempänä?
> 
> Just tällasen perseilyn takia mä en tykkää näistä yleistopiceista. Tänne heitetään vaan paskaa mitään ajattelematta kuin kaatopaikalle, kun kukaan ei jaksa lukea aiempia viestejä, koska niillä ei ole kuitenkaan mitään tekemistä aiheen kanssa.



Sorry tällaisesta perseilystä.

----------


## kuovipolku

Syntiesi sovittamiseksi voit lukea seuraavan viisi kertaa naama kohti Vicenzaa:

"The UCI will run Paris-Roubaix as a road  disc test event in 2016, according to sources within the UCI and the  cycling industry. The governing body was originally shooting for 2015,  but Campagnolo’s slow movement toward discs and SRAM’s recent recall  moved that optimistic timeline back. Even 2016 may be overly optimistic.  “If the answers aren’t here today, I don’t think the UCI is a year or  two away,” Meyer said.
 The UCI, and in particular its new technology officer Dimitris  Katsanis, has made it clear that it believes that a wholesale swap is  the safest route, when the technology is ready. This would prevent  riders from running into each other due to a huge disparity in braking  power, especially on high- speed descents.
 Professionals seem to be on board with this approach. “I think it’s  something you have to do all at once, to make sure everyone is all on  disc brakes. Not so much in the dry, but in the wet … it changes a lot  of ability to brake, to slow down,” Phinney said.
 Teams already use special bikes for Roubaix, so using the Queen of  the Classics as a test event makes economic sense for sponsors as well.  And Roubaix is flat, so overheating is not a concern. It’s a safe place  to bring discs into the WorldTour."


Lähde: http://velonews.competitor.com/2014/...OHBTKRGs76e.99

----------


## PeeHoo

Luettu viidesti, suunta tarkistettu Google Mapsista! Hauska saada edes yksi synti anteeksi.

Rohkenen jatkaa levyjarruasiasta:

- Onko levyn koosta ja muita spekseistä sovittu jotain?

----------


## buhvalo

> Huominen peloton on erilainen kuin tämänpäiväinen. Jens Voight. ajaa juuri viimeistä starttiaan.



Sympaattista jyhkintaa tunnin ajaksi? Mini-comeback. 

http://cyclingtips.com.au/2014/09/vo...-he-can-do-it/

----------


## caplake

Mm-kisat lähestyy niin onko tietoa että näkyykö nämä miltään kanavalta vai meneekö striimin vahtaamiseksi?

----------


## VesaP

> Mm-kisat lähestyy niin onko tietoa että näkyykö nämä miltään kanavalta vai meneekö striimin vahtaamiseksi?



Viasat omistaa tämänkin vuoden lähetysoikeudet Suomessa. Eli joo, menee striimien kanssa tappelemiseksi, jos ei omista ko putiikin sopparia kanavista. Aivan perseestä. Viime vuonna en ainakaan minä saanut millään pätkimättä striimejä toimimaan, ne kun vielä piti kierrättää UCIn sivuilta jonkun vi*un Ugandan kautta UCIn maarajoitusten takia. Toistan itseäni mutta sanon silti, Aivan perseestä.

----------


## kuovipolku

Jonkunhan tämä on postattava: naisten ammattipyöräily on saanut huomiota ja julkisuutta tavallista laajemmin, mutta voidaan tietysti kysyä onko se toivotunlaista: 

http://www.independent.co.uk/news/wo...n-9732037.html

----------


## fyah

> Viasat omistaa tämänkin vuoden lähetysoikeudet Suomessa. Eli joo, menee striimien kanssa tappelemiseksi, jos ei omista ko putiikin sopparia kanavista. Aivan perseestä. Viime vuonna en ainakaan minä saanut millään pätkimättä striimejä toimimaan, ne kun vielä piti kierrättää UCIn sivuilta jonkun vi*un Ugandan kautta UCIn maarajoitusten takia. Toistan itseäni mutta sanon silti, Aivan perseestä.



Samaa mieltä. Tosin sain itse jollain lisäpalikan instaloinnilla firefoxin striimit aika hyvin toimimaan mutta ei tietenkään se nyt ole lähellekkään sama kun töllöstä kattoo. Mietin jopa että ottasin ton viasatin kanavapaketin muutamaksi kuukaudeksi tämän takia, mutta en tietenkään löytänyt tietoa äkkiseltään näytetäänkö minkä verran sitten sitä pyöräilyä Suomessa vai onko se joku 1h kooste per päivä. Saattaa jäädä striiimien varaan TAAS...

----------


## pätkä

Cadel Evans lopettaa uransa  Tour Down Underiin.

http://www.cyclingweekly.co.uk/news/...15-tour-136547

----------


## VesaP

Meinasin avata Giro 2015 ketjun ja tunkea ekaan viestiin oheisen linkin mutta en uskalla joten laitan tänne  :Hymy: 

Eli Giro 2015 official teaser:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bX6RFV51pOE

Giro tulee! Ihan kohta! Tai no, suht kohta...  :Sarkastinen:

----------


## ilmora

Kannustusta Oleg Tinkovin tapaan: Miljoona euroa tarjolla yhdellä ehdolla.

----------


## asb

Plääh. Oleg osaa mediatemput. Taas tuli ilmaista mainosta.

----------


## kolistelija

> Plääh. Oleg osaa mediatemput. Taas tuli ilmaista mainosta.



Tulee kyllä mieleen että tuo voi olla ihan oikeaa intoa, se on helppo uskoa jos on edes vähän enemmän seurannut herran juttuja.

----------


## Mattia

Helpottaa varmasti huutelua, kun tietää 100-varmasti, ettei millään tule toteutumaan. Mutta harmittaisi varmaan, jos toteutuisi eikä sitten sattunut nimeämään Vueltan 2015 voittajaa tuohon "parhaiden" porukkaan.

----------


## ristopee

Sen perusteella mitä olen Tinkovin haastatteluja lukenut ja katsonut, uskon että häntä enemmänkin harmittaa jos tuo ei toteudu. Muutama miljoona on hänelle pikkurahaa ja hänelle koko pyöräilysponsorointi on vain harrastus. Tuntuu mies olevan oikeasti kova pyöräilymies.

En kyllä usko että tuo toteutuu kenenkään osalta, ehkä Contador voi yrittää.

----------


## VesaP

> Tulee kyllä mieleen että tuo voi olla ihan oikeaa intoa, se on helppo uskoa jos on edes vähän enemmän seurannut herran juttuja.



Lupailee mitä sattuu mutta sit ei kuitenkaan toteuta lupauksiaan näköjään...

Omega-Pharman pomo Lefevere kertoo:

"
To say this to a journalist is one thing, but to pay is another. Do you  remember how Tinkov promised Rafal Majka an Aston Martin if he won two  stages in the Tour? Suddenly it was only a joke, and Majka had to be  happy with a matchbox.
"

Tää miljoonakin olis varmaan "joke" vaan lopulta.  :Sekaisin:

----------


## vetooo

> Lupailee mitä sattuu mutta sit ei kuitenkaan toteuta lupauksiaan näköjään...
> 
> Omega-Pharman pomo Lefevere kertoo:
> 
> "
> To say this to a journalist is one thing, but to pay is another. Do you  remember how Tinkov promised Rafal Majka an Aston Martin if he won two  stages in the Tour? Suddenly it was only a joke, and Majka had to be  happy with a matchbox.
> "
> 
> Tää miljoonakin olis varmaan "joke" vaan lopulta.



Yksi sana: _mediapeli_. Sen Tinkov osaa bisnesmiehenä. Kyllä pikkulapsikin saa huomiota, kun tarpeeksi kauan vikisee.

----------


## VesaP

Andy Schleck lopettaa uransa!!

http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/andy...sional-cycling

Video aiheesta:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QKL5Pzq_nB8

----------


## tapna

HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA

Harmi ettei ehtinyt olla CSC:ssä samaan aikaan Tylerin kanssa.

----------


## ristopee

Harmi että herra lopettaa. En koskaan ollut suuri slekkifani, mutta kyllä jännittäviä hetkiä Touria katsellessa on tullut Andyn ja Alpun taisteluissa. Eihän Andy vielä ole iällä pilattu, eli kuka tietää vaikka tekisi paluun vuodelle 2016.

----------


## tapna

Juuri näistä pelkkään heinäkuuhun keskittyvistä ajajista olisi päästävä pikimmiten eroon. Ihmettelen vielä sitä, että muppet ei syyttänyt uransa loppumisesta Bjarnea tai Sastrea.

----------


## RH1

> Juuri näistä pelkkään heinäkuuhun keskittyvistä ajajista olisi päästävä pikimmiten eroon. Ihmettelen vielä sitä, että muppet ei syyttänyt uransa loppumisesta Bjarnea tai Sastrea.



Oho, melkosen pitkä lista tulee ajajista joista pitäs päästä eroon tällä loogiikalla. Vyöllä on kuitenkin L-B-L voitto ja Giron toinen sija.

----------


## tapna

Bjarnen käskystä molemmat. Ansioksi laskettaneen kuitenkin myös LBL 2011, jolloin vain not normal ehti edelle.

----------


## ilmora

Astanan World Tour -lisenssi uudelleenharkinnassa.

----------


## kuovipolku

Erästä pelotonin leimallisinta ja mieleenpainuvinta väriä (Euskaltelin oranssin ohella, IMHO) ei nähdä ensi kauden jälkeen: Europcarin 2011 alkanut yhteistyö vuodesta 2000 joka vuosi Tourin ajaneen joukkueen kanssa päättyy sopimuskauden lopussa. 

Toisaalta tiimi on ennen Europcarin vihreää nähty Bonjourin tummansinisessä,  Bouyguesin vaaleansinisessä ja Brioches La Boulangéren punaisessa sekä saman tallin sinivalkoisessa asussa.

----------


## asb

Leimallisin väri lienee neon-keltainen. Tai henk. koht. mielikuviahan nää on.  :Hymy:

----------


## kuovipolku

Kumpaakaan ei käy kiistäminen.

----------


## ilmora

Chris Froome ei innostunut ensi vuoden Tourin reitistä. (Yle)

----------


## Samuli

Oho, suomalaisia rättejä Protourille, One Way vaatettaa Katushaa: https://www.facebook.com/notes/one-w...52477455042081

----------


## kuovipolku

Icepeak ("vêtements de sport fonctionnels, inspirés par les tendances mondiales et les habitudes de vie").on ollut FDJ:n "partenaire" vuodesta 2013, mutta vain "sports wear supplier" (eli ajoasusponsorina on ollut B'Twin), joten tämä sopimus on todellakin kokonaan toisen suuruusluokan juttu. 

(FWIW sama uutinen tallin sivuilta niille jotka eivät periaatteesta käy Facebookissa.)

Varma, mutta hyvin hämärä muistikuva on myös siitä että jonkun protallin ajajat kävelivät joukkue-esittelyihin ja palkintojenjakotilaisuuksiin Karhun tossuilla, mutta en vaan muista mikä talli - enkä löydä googlaamallakaan kuin Bontrager/Bissell Development Teamin - ja sitä paitsi Karhu oli silloin jo ajat sitten myyty ulkomaille.

Katusha taisi ajaa pitkään Santinin ajoasuissa, mutta sponsorisopimus päättyi vuoden 2013 lopussa ja (pieni tai ainakin minulle tuntemattomaksi jäänyt) belgialainen valmistaja Decca aloitti yhteistyön joka kauniista puheista huolimatta sitten näköjään jäi vain vuoden pituiseksi.

----------


## TetedeCourse

Uusimmassa Cyclesport lehdessä oli juttua Assoksessa - käytiin Assoksen pääkallon paikalla Sveitsissä - vuosittain kuulemma 850:een protallien ajohousuihin (siis muiden kuin Assoksella ajavien) vaihdetaan Assoksen säämiskä.

----------


## frp

Onko numerotietoja tullut julki ja asiaa pureskeltu asiantuntijoiden joukossa niin että osattaisiin vastata itseäni askarruttamaan jääneeseen kysymykseen: Oliko Contador viime vuotista parempi vai Froome viime vuotista huonompi?

----------


## Mattia

http://www.elisa.net/kuolleen-mestar...sta-harkitaan/

----------


## ristopee

Didi jää eläkkeelle

http://www.iltasanomat.fi/muutlajit/...762095409.html

----------


## pena57

Lopultakin Hulikaani saa korvauksen:  

http://www.iltasanomat.fi/muutlajit/...761893314.html

----------


## kuovipolku

Ei ole helppoa ammattilaisilla edes Italiassa: ensi vuonna Conti-tasolla aloittavan GM Cycling Teamin uusi ajaja Antonio Di Sante oli harjoituslenkillä yhdessä Servetto Footonin Emma Marcellin kanssa, kun he joutuivat liikenneympyrässä auton kiilaamaksi. He onnistuivat väistämään äkisti jarruttamalla mutta kun he jäivät paikalleen autoilijakin pysäytti ja palasi ilmaisemaan mielipiteensä puskemalla otsallaan Di Santea ja vahvisti asian lyömällä vielä nyrkillä:




Tapaus sattui tallin kotiseudulla Abruzzossa (eli Adrianmeren puolella noin Rooman korkeudella).


Hieman toisaalla eli Tansaniassa tapahtui mukavampia: erilaisiin team building -harjoituksiin vahvasti uskova Bjarne Riis vei tällä kertaa Tinkoff-Saxon joukkueen Afrikan korkeimmalle vuorelle ja sen Uhuru-huipulle:

----------


## VesaP

Ricco puhuu paluuhaaveistaan Cyclingnewssissä. 

http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/ricc...sion-as-a-joke

Viimeinen lause on helmi:

"
"I wouldn't make the same mistakes that I made. I wouldn't dope, *or* *I'd at least do it differently*."
"

Tuo lihavoitu...  :Cool: 

Ja mikä ihmetyttää, se näyttää oikeasti saavan palkkaa vielä jostain pyörähommista (Cipollini pyörien testaaja). Zeezus. Luulisi että kaikki pyöräbisnestyypit haluaisi pitää hajuraon tuosta Riccosta mutta ei näköjään.

----------


## asb

> Zeezus. Luulisi että kaikki pyöräbisnestyypit haluaisi pitää hajuraon tuosta Riccosta mutta ei näköjään.



Maria tietää, mitä ammattipyöräily vaatii...

----------


## Mattia

> ...*or* *I'd at least do it differently."*



Ansaitsee minusta jonkun WADA:n palkinnon tyyliin "Vuoden totuudentorvi", kun ei edes yritä esittää maailman muuttuneen.

----------


## tapna

CERA kannattaa tosiaan skipata, kun hehkuaika on huomattavasti tavallista EPO:a pidempi. Veritankkauksetkin olisi syytä hoitaa asiantuntijoiden avustuksella.

----------


## PeeHoo

Oleg Tinkoff sanoo, että pnkin pörssikurssin lasku saattaa lopettaa Saxo-Tinkoff-tallin tukemisen. 80 henkeä Euroopassa saattaa jäädä ilman duunia.
Jutun voi tietenkin ymmärtää haluamallaan tavalla. Yksi tulkinta on se, ettei Contador pääsisi ajamaan täyttä kautta.

Tässä Bloombergin videohaastattelu:
http://www.bloomberg.com/video/oleg-...9FCKuidxA.html

Joku aika sitten Oleg kertoi miten kerätä miljoonia ja sponssata tallia:
http://www.bloomberg.com/video/how-t...6mGqfy5pw.html

----------


## kolistelija

Twitterissä Oleg kertoo että selitti vain pakoteongelmaa pyörätallia esimerkkinä käyttäen. Myöhemmin ilmoitti ette venäläinen ole rationaalinen olento, siksi Chelsea ja Saxo-Tinkoff pysyvät.  :Vink:

----------


## ejex

> Twitterissä Oleg kertoo että selitti vain pakoteongelmaa pyörätallia esimerkkinä käyttäen. Myöhemmin ilmoitti ette venäläinen ole rationaalinen olento, siksi Chelsea ja Saxo-Tinkoff pysyvät.



Niin no, Abramovich ei oikeastaan ole venäläinen, kuten nimestäkin näkee, että saas nhä....

----------


## fyah

MTN-Qhubeka sai Tour de Francen villin kortin vuodelle 2015. Muut neljä tiimiä olivat odotetusti Bora-Argon 18, Cofidis, Europcar ja Bretagne - Séché Environneme.

----------


## pekoni

> Niin no, Abramovich ei oikeastaan ole venäläinen, kuten nimestäkin näkee, että saas nhä....



No kyllä se on niin rysy kuin olla ja voi. Nimihän on vain Venäjän juutalaista perua.

----------


## kuovipolku

Vuonna 2009 iloisesti hymyilevistä herroista vasemmanpuoleinen otti ensimmäisen voitonsa pyöräilyn suurklassikossa lyömällä oikeanpuoleisen loppukirissä. Viime vuonna kaksikko ajoi samassa tallissa, tuloksena kolmas voitto toisessa klassikkokisassa. He jatkavat yhdessä vielä ensi kauden.



PS Ulkopuolisen on mahdoton tietää miksi sopimusta ei suoraan jatkettu. Olisiko Samu halunnut suuremman roolin (eli Cadel Evansilta vapautuvan aseman tallissa) tai pelasiko BMC vain Samun palkkavaatimusta alemmaksi?

----------


## kuovipolku

Joskus olen itsekseni ihmetellyt millä alalla tiimien nimissä ja ajopaitojen mainoksissa esiintyvät yhtiöt toimivat. http://inrng.com/2014/01/pro-team-sp...at-do-they-do/ tietää asiat viimekautisten pääsponsorien osalta ja http://inrng.com/2015/01/pro-team-sponsors-explained/ tämänvuotisten.

Tälle kaudelle uusi nimisponsori (ja vasta vuodesta 2013 maantiepyöräilyä sponsoroinut) Soudal oli minulle (ja kenties muillekin jotka eivät ole kohdanneet sen tuotteita työssään tai harrastuksessaan) outo firma, mutta tämä video kertoi riittävästi:

----------


## fyah

Cadel Evans Great Ocean Road Racessa oli ainakin minulle ensimmäistä kertaa nähtävillä telemetriaa jota aika moni on peräänkuuluttanut (syke, km/h ja watit) https://twitter.com/CadelRoadRace/st...71614291767296 . Itse toivoisin tämän lisääntyvän koska se toisi aika paljon lisäarvoa lähetykseen ja olisihan se kiva kurkkia tasamaaetapin lopussa vetomiesten watteja ja tt:ssä ja ylämäessä tietenkin myös  :Hymy: .

----------


## PeeHoo

Bauke Molleman rasvaprosetti oli joulkuussa 4,2. Eipä ole läskiä miehessä. On kuulemma ihan luonnollista hänelle, niin kuon lainauksesta näkyy.

"Especially for me, as a climber, I have a naturally very low fat percentage. In December, for example, we did a check with the team doctors and my fat percentage was only 4.2 per cent. I think it was the lowest on the team. I didn't do anything to achieve a low percentage of body fat. I've always been skinny. I remember during the holidays when I was a kid, my friend's mum approached my parents to ask if they thought I was too skinny. She could almost count my ribs. I have never had to watch what I eat at Christmas!"

----------


## r.a.i

http://velonews.competitor.com/2015/...r-short_361792

Kovaa peliä vinolandiassa...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## tapna

Ei muuta kuin lisenssi hyllylle.

----------


## Sanna04

> http://velonews.competitor.com/2015/...r-short_361792
> 
> Kovaa peliä vinolandiassa...



Alkaa entistä vahvemmin tuntua, että jotain on pahasti pielessä tuolla Astanassa.  :Irvistys:

----------


## tapna

Basso ja pari entistä ammattilaista Zoncolanilla https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Caa16rDarLc

----------


## kukavaa

nyt on hienosti töllättävänä mäkiä pariisi-nizza kisasta, ehkäpä muistakin? nää tuli nyt vastaan, tässä tän päivin viiminen nousu cote de buisson.

http://www.steephill.tv/players/veloviewer/?title=C%C3%B4te+de+Buisson+3D+Interactive+Climb+P  rofile&dashboard=paris-nice&id=8032179&yr=2015

----------


## kuovipolku

Mm. Pippo Pozzato ja Philippe Gilbert ovat ilmaisseet tyrmistyksensä Baskimaan ympäriajon järjestäjien anteeksiantamattomasta piittaamattomuudesta ajajien turvallisuuden suhteen. Ensimmäisen osuuden maali oli Bilbaon keskustassa eikä loppusuoralla olleita metallitolppia oltu aidattu tai suojattu eikä niistä varoitettu.

http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/ride...-country-crash

http://cyclingtips.com.au/2015/04/no...asque-country/

http://www.bmc-switzerland.com/us-en...gilbert_fifth/

----------


## Munarello

Harmillista, mutta VeikkasJussi on kuulemma mennyt nurin ja keskeyttänyt Baskimaan kilpailun.

----------


## Juha Lehtinen

> Harmillista, mutta VeikkasJussi on kuulemma mennyt nurin ja keskeyttänyt Baskimaan kilpailun.



Joo, näytti istuvan asfaltin pinnassa ja asennettiin varotoimenpiteenä niskatuki.

----------


## Munarello

P. Selin taisi tänään sanoa, että B. Wiggins ajaisi viikonloppuna erikoisluvalla levyjarrupyörällä Paris-Roubaixissa..? En nyt äkkiseltään googlettamalla löytänyt vahvistusta joten mitenhän mahtaa olla?

----------


## ilmora

> Joo, näytti istuvan asfaltin pinnassa ja asennettiin varotoimenpiteenä niskatuki.



TWD-Länkenin FB-sivuilta bongattua: 

*Crash - Vuelta Ciclista al Pais Vasco 2015 HD - Stage 3*

----------


## asb

> Harmillista, mutta VeikkasJussi on kuulemma mennyt nurin ja keskeyttänyt Baskimaan kilpailun.



Harmillista, ettei meillä ole valmiiksi topiccia maan ainoan UCI WorldTeam-ammattilaisen kuulumisille, niin pitää käyttää tätä laiskuritopiccia.

----------


## Munarello

^ No nyt on vaikeaa elämää intervepsissä. Eisss..  :Leveä hymy:   :Leveä hymy:   :Leveä hymy:

----------


## asb

> ^ No nyt on vaikeaa elämää intervepsissä. Eisss..



Näyttää olevan sullakin. Kyllä perskipu toisen tavatessa tunnistaa.

----------


## kolistelija

> Näyttää olevan sullakin. Kyllä perskipu toisen tavatessa tunnistaa.



No homo.


Sori, mut unohdit.

----------


## VesaP

> Harmillista, ettei meillä ole valmiiksi topiccia maan ainoan UCI WorldTeam-ammattilaisen kuulumisille, niin pitää käyttää tätä laiskuritopiccia.



Mikäs tää on?

http://www.fillarifoorumi.fi/forum/s...5199-Veikkanen

----------


## buhvalo

> Harmillista, ettei meillä ole valmiiksi topiccia maan ainoan UCI WorldTeam-ammattilaisen kuulumisille, niin pitää käyttää tätä laiskuritopiccia.



Hmm, pitäis olla varmaan sarkasmitunnistin. Saisko sellaisen jonnekkin apsiin muiden yhtätärkeiden; rasituslaskennan ja sykemittauksen oheen.

----------


## VesaP

Astana saa pitää lisenssinsä ja jatkaa normaalisti kuten tähänkin asti:

http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/uci-...ict-monitoring

Eli puhdas pulmunen tuokin tiimi ja oli ihan turhaa huuhaata koko pelottelu "drink last glass from saloon" vai miten se menikään... Ja vaikka miten tutkimuksia tehdään ja löydetään vaikka mitä niin ei aiheuta toimenpiteitä.  :Cool: 

No, ei vaikuta Touriin. Froome voittaa silti. Vaikka tämän alkukauden tulokset ovatkin siltä aika onnettomat. Sky rules!

Edit: Jahas, ja huhua liikkuu että Fabio Arun sairastuminen olis ollut "sairastumista" kun vedettiin jostain kisasta pois just joku aika sitten. Biologisen passin ongelmista huhutaan. Tiedä sit totuutta. Jos Arukin narahtaa, luulisi että PAKKO Astana sulkea pois sit kisoista!

----------


## J T K

No se taisi olla Greg Hendersonin puolelta twitterihuutelua, josta saattaa tulla seurauksia.

----------


## kukavaa

taas ukko kumossa auton ansiosta



olikohan pro-pelotonin eka ovetus?

----------


## kukavaa

pantani elää... romanialaisena viisulaulajana.

----------


## Hääppönen

> pantani elää... romanialaisena viisulaulajana.
> *nips*



Korvikset vaan viety kaniin...  :Cool:

----------


## jmrr

Tour de fjordsissa mottoripyörä kaatui kun lähti ohittamaan pelotonia ja ajoi vähän liian sivussa. Kymmenkunta pyöräilijää meni myös nurin.

----------


## PeeHoo

Näyttää siltä, ettei Sveitsin ympäriajo vedä Touriin valmistuvia samalla tavalla kuin aikaisemmin ja Route du Sud saa osallistujiin mm. Contadorin, Hesjedalin ja Quintanan.
Mukana on pieniä tallejakin, joiden ajajat ehkä haluavat haastaa maailmantähtiä.

Lähtöpaikkana on Lourdes, tuo katolisten piyhiinvaelluskaupunki. Lähellä olisi mm. Tourmalet ja Hautacam, mutta reitti ei suuntaudu sinnepäin.

----------


## pulmark

Eilen ajettiin Route du Sud 3. etappi. Etapin lopusta tuli aika mukava, kun Contador karkasi pitkässä, kumpuilevassa alamäessä. Quintana ja Ag2r-joukkueen Latour seurasivat muutaman sekunnin välein. Oheisessa videossa viimeinen 20km: 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5iegg8OcPuE

Aika sulavasti ajaa Contador kurvit, Quintana pääsi laskussa parhaimmillaan 4sec päähän, mutta lopussa ero taas kasvoi. TdF taitaa muutama etappi päätyä pitkään laskuun, joten kenties niissä nähdään ratkaisuyrityksiä. Ainakin Contador näyttäis olevan kunnossa ja pystyy myös laskemaan hyvin. Quintana menetti aikaa lopussa kurveissa.

----------


## kuovipolku

Mark Cavendish kertoo BBC Sportille millainen on massakirin syvin olemus.

"Mark Cavendish: The Secret World of Sprinting" eli sama juttu podcastina.

----------


## r.a.i

Jep jep...

----------


## kukavaa

Ei ollut "tiimit ja tähdet 2015"-topikkia niin mainitaan tänne. Kylkimustelmainen eilispäivän kakkonen Riku Portti ei aja ensikaudella skailla vaan ilmeisesti bemarilla.

----------


## kukavaa

varmaan meinasin viimeksi mitä nytkin, eli kun ei ollut '2016 tiimit ja tähdet-topikkia' niin postaan tähän. betancur ensivuonna movistarille 
http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/repo...with-movistar/.
saisipa ne vähän rotia siihen. vai tuliko sille lapsi ja feidailee siksi?

----------


## ilmora

Ensi vuonna Girossa 3 yksilöaika-ajoa?

Giro d’Italia* race director Mauro Vegni has confirmed to* _Cyclingnews_* that next year’s race will include three individual time trials. The route will not have a team time trial, although one of the time trials will be a mountain time trial of around 20 kilometres.*

----------


## ristopee

Ehkä tämä kuuluu parhaiten tänne:

*Yli kymppitonnin pyörä varastettiin - ilmestyi kirpparille pilkkahinnalla
http://www.talouselama.fi/uutiset/yl...nalla/a2323695*

----------


## pulmark

Ensimmäinen suomalainen pyöräilijä maailmancupin kokonaiskilpailun voittoon: 

http://www.kestavyysurheilu.fi/muut-...railyhistoriaa

----------


## asb

Onks vetooon twitteri jossain limbossa?

----------


## Munarello

John Degenkolb voitti Saitama Criteriumin. Chris Froome taisi olla kolmas ja pääsi kokemaan itselleen nykyisin harvinaista herkkua eli olemaan hatkassa ja loppukiritaistossa.  :Hymy: 
http://www.letour.fr/saitama-criterium/2015/us/

----------


## Samuli

Cancellara lopettaa ensi kauden jälkeen: http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/canc...r-2016-season/

----------


## kuovipolku

Dimension Data (ent. MTN-Qhubeka) on ensi kaudella entistäkin kiinnostavampi joukkue. Cavendish ja Renshaw Etixx-Quick Stepistä, Eisel ja Siutsou Skysta, Omar Fraile Caja Ruralista ja vahvojen huhujen mukaan myös Baskimaan suurin norjalaisen death metalin ystävä Igor Antón Movistarista.

----------


## robink

> Dimension Data (ent. MTN-Qhubeka) on ensi kaudella entistäkin kiinnostavampi joukkue. Cavendish ja Renshaw Etixx-Quick Stepistä, Eisel ja Siutsou Skysta, Omar Fraile Caja Ruralista ja vahvojen huhujen mukaan myös Baskimaan suurin norjalaisen death metalin ystävä Igor Antón Movistarista.



Jotenkin tuntuu että ei taida enää Cervelo riittää pyöräsponsoriksi?  :Leveä hymy:  Onkohan Specialized tulossa Cavendish&Renshaw porukan kyydissä?

----------


## Frosty

> Jotenkin tuntuu että ei taida enää Cervelo riittää pyöräsponsoriksi?  Onkohan Specialized tulossa Cavendish&Renshaw porukan kyydissä?



Ainakin jostain päin näyttää virtaavan tuon tiimin kasaamiseen isoja pelimerkkejä.

----------


## VesaP

Tinkoffi lopettaa 2016 lopussa. Saapi nähdä löytääkö uutta sponssia tiimi. Bjärne Riis vois olla käytettävissä...  :Sekaisin:  Ihme venkoilua, ensin annetaan kaikille kenkää ja sit lopetetaan.

http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/excl...r-2016-season/

----------


## Munarello

Vaikka Oleg meriselitteleekin pankin markkinointitavoitteista jne niin noista jutuista paistaa pettymys siihen, ettei ole saanut tehtyä tallin omistamisesta parempaa bisnestä. Kai se kuvitteli, että voi vain hypätä mukaan ja muuttaa marssijärjestystä noin vain mieleisekseen tuommoisessa kohtuullisen konservatiivisessa maailmassa, jota ammattipyöräilykin on..?

----------


## Munarello

Mitenkäs vedetään yhteen kulunutta vuotta ammattipyöräilyn osalta? Itse olen seurannut lähinnä maantieosastoa ja siitäkin muistan (hämärästi) vain kolmen ison GT:n tapahtumia. Veikkasen uran päätös oli toki iso uutinen näin kotimaisittain. Eurosprotin Best of -koosteista jäi mieleen lähinnä Astanan kiertävän sirkuksen perseilyt. Girossa Astana iskee porukalla kun kisaa johtavalla Contadorilla on rengas puhki, Nibali iskee Tourilla kun kisaa johtavalla Froomelle tulee mekaaninen ongelma sekä samainen Messinan Hai roikkuu huoltoautossa Espanjassa. Aina samat selitykset, että en tehnyt mitään väärää enkä nähnyt mitään. Herrasmiessäännöillä voi varmaankin pyyhkiä jatkossa revanteria. Paljon tuli myös harmillisia loukkaantumisia, esim Cancellaralla kaksi samalla kaudella. Hienompina hetkinä sitten Froomen dominointi Tourilla, Vueltassa huikeat Dumoulinin ajot ja lopulta Arun voitto. Velodromilla sitten ne monet maalimanennäätykset, Jenssi jäi tietty mieleen koska oli eka mutta sehän oli jo edellisenä vuotena. Mitäs muuta jäi vuodesta mieleen?

----------


## villef

Saganin "huono tuuri" joka kuitenkin kuittaantui Tourin vihreällä ja lopulta sateenkaarella. Vuoden lopussa saatiin Veikkasen menetystä korvaamaan kolme uutta ammattilaista, joista tosin Matti jo kokeili epäonnistuneesti Englannissa vuoden alussa.

----------


## villef

> Saganin "huono tuuri" joka kuitenkin kuittaantui Tourin vihreällä ja lopulta sateenkaarella. Vuoden lopussa saatiin Veikkasen menetystä korvaamaan kolme uutta ammattilaista, joista tosin Matti jo kokeili epäonnistuneesti Englannissa vuoden alussa.



Edittiä sen verran, että Matin kohdalla taisi olla tallin heikentynyt ohjelma, joten oli fiksumpaa palata Ruotsiin..

----------


## Hääppönen

Päällimmäisenä "epämääräisen ja kapteeniksi kykenemättömän" P. Saganin sateenkaariryhmään pääseminen. Jos jatkossa saisi ansaitemaansa recpektiä. Muuten kaudesta jäi loistavien kevätklassikoiden jälkeen kesäkauden grand toureista tylsä kuva. Vika voi jälleen kerran olla vastaanottajan päässä.

----------


## CamoN

Epämääräinen kapteeniksi kykenemätön joraa, kun on niin kliffaa musaa:





Olikohan vaimon idea.

----------


## Munarello

No höhö, tuohan oli hieno! Peter osoittaa hyvää makua niiden kökömpien wolwerinefanituksiensa jälkeen. Rasvis mä oon, näin se käy näin se toimii, sanoo Peter.  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## noniinno

.....Nolo.

----------


## Indurain

No nyt vasta mä arvostan Sagania  :Vink:

----------


## r.a.i

Ihailtavaa heittäytymistä, mutta ei oo rytmitajua suotu kaikille ei...

----------


## noniinno

Tanssii yhtä hyvin kuin eräs mäkihypyn maailmanmestari 😀

----------


## villef

Saganilla mustat housut ens vuonna. Pyörä myös musta sateenkaariteippauksella ja "sateenkaarikimalteella". Ihan hieno. 
En osaa tabletilla linkittää, Tinkoffin twitteristä kuvat kattelin..

----------


## kuovipolku

The Inner Ring on selvittänyt minkämerkkisellä kalustolla World Tour ja Pro Continental -tallit tällä kaudella ajavat:  http://inrng.com/2016/01/2016-pro-team-bikes/

- baskimerkki BH palaa pro-tasolle muutaman vuoden poissaolon jälkeen (eli viimeksi se nähtiin Sojasunin väreissä kaudella 2013)
- itävaltalaismerkki KTM taitaa olla maantiepuolella uusi 
- samoin tietenkin uusi brittimerkki Factor: http://www.cyclingweekly.co.uk/news/...cycling-203334 
- kuten myös Stevens miesten puolella
- Swift on eteläafrikkalais-kiinalainen: http://cyclingtips.com/2013/03/made-...tcarbon-story/


BMJ eli British Medical Journal julkaisee perinteisesti joulunumerossaan mielenkiintoisia mutta pilke silmäkulmassa tehtyjä tutkimuksia myös lääketieteen ulkopuolisista aiheista. Tällä kertaa selvitettiin sateenkaaripaidan kirousta: http://www.bmj.com/content/351/bmj.h6304.full.pdf+html


Norjalainen pyöräilysaitti procycling.no on esitellyt kymmenen lupaavinta nuorta maantiepyöräilijää. Blogijuttusarjan viimeisenä http://www.procycling.no/colombias-egen-supermann/
-

----------


## JTu

> BMJ eli British Medical Journal julkaisee perinteisesti joulunumerossaan mielenkiintoisia mutta pilke silmäkulmassa tehtyjä tutkimuksia myös lääketieteen ulkopuolisista aiheista. Tällä kertaa selvitettiin sateenkaaripaidan kirousta: http://www.bmj.com/content/351/bmj.h6304.full.pdf+html



Kiitos tästä, juttu sai hymyn aikaiseksi.

----------


## asb

> The Inner Ring on selvittänyt minkämerkkisellä kalustolla World Tour ja Pro Continental -tallit tällä kaudella ajavat:  http://inrng.com/2016/01/2016-pro-team-bikes/
> 
> - baskimerkki BH palaa pro-tasolle muutaman vuoden poissaolon jälkeen (eli viimeksi se nähtiin Sojasunin väreissä kaudella 2013)
> - itävaltalaismerkki KTM taitaa olla maantiepuolella uusi 
> - samoin tietenkin uusi brittimerkki Factor: http://www.cyclingweekly.co.uk/news/...cycling-203334 
> - kuten myös Stevens miesten puolella
> - Swift on eteläafrikkalais-kiinalainen: http://cyclingtips.com/2013/03/made-...tcarbon-story/
> -



Tulin vaan sanomaan, että jos ei viitsi avata omaa topiccia, niin olis tommonen, kuin "Ammattikuskien välineet", missä aihetta on jo joulun alla käsitelty.

----------


## kuovipolku

Tosiaan joo, sinnehän se olisi kuulunut ja oikea topic olisi kukavaan ansiokkaasti nostamana näkynyt heti osaston avaussivullakin jos vain olisi katsonut...

PS Yllälinkatussa Inner Ringin jutussa onkin jo korjaus: tanskalaisen talousvaikeuksiin joutuneen Cult Energyn raunioista noussut tanskalais-saksalainen Team Stölting Service Group ei aja Stevensin vaan Rosen pyörillä.

----------


## leecher

Brittituristi ja Team Alpecine samalla kaistalla vastakkain http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/dege...-camp-accident


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## jarit

Giant-Alpecinin FB:stä muutama tunti sitten:
SIX TEAM GIANT-ALPECIN RIDERS WERE INVOLVED IN A CRASH IN TRAINING DURING THE TEAM TRAINING CAMP NEAR CALPE, SPAIN, TODAY. A MEDICAL UPDATE ON THE RIDERS’ CONDITION IS PROVIDED BELOW.
Warren Barguil (FRA): fractured scaphoid; may require surgery but not yet determined.
John Degenkolb (GER): successful surgery on a cut in his upper leg; currently receiving treatment on his hand and a fracture to his forearm.
Chad Haga (USA): was airlifted to a hospital; successful surgery on neck and chin wounds; orbital fracture will be treated later.
Fredrik Ludvigsson (SWE): scratches and bruises all over his body.
Ramon Sinkeldam (NED): scratches and bruises all over his body.
Max Walscheid (GER): fractured hand and tibia; surgery likely required.
CEO Iwan Spekenbrink said: “It has been a very tough day for the team and the riders will need time to recover. This team — riders, both men and women, and everyone in the organization — feels like a band of brothers and sisters. Together, and by standing by each other, the team will come out of this stronger than ever.”

----------


## HXX1100H

Moi, tuossa lisäinfoa.


Kuusi maantiepyöräilijää saksalaisesta ammattilaistallista Giant-Alpecinista loukkaantui lauantaina Espanjassa.


                            Onnettomuus tapahtui Espanjassa, kun tien väärää puolta ajanut auto törmäsi kuuteen ammattilaispyöräilijään harjoituslenkillä Espanjassa.

----------


## Munarello

Left side is the right side. T: brittituristi. Valitettava ja typerä tapaus.

Team Wiggings voitti eilen Revolution-ratapyöräilysarjan kokonaiskilpailun. http://www.cyclingrevolution.com/new...anchester.html

----------


## Miha

"_Degenkolbsuffered a serious hand injury, confirming later on Facebook that a finger hadalmost been entirely severed. The team confirmed that Degenkolb hada successful surgery on a cut to his upper leg and is currently receivingtreatment for his hand and a fracture to his forearm._

_Barguilsuffered fractured scaphoid in his wrist. He may require surgery but that isnot yet determined, the team said. Walscheid fractured his hand and tibia, andsurgery is likely required. Ludvigsson suffered scratches and bruises allover his body but is otherwise OK. Sinkeldam also escaped with multiplescratches and bruises._"

----------


## PetriV

> "_Degenkolbsuffered a serious hand injury, confirming later on Facebook that a finger hadalmost been entirely severed. The team confirmed that Degenkolb hada successful surgery on a cut to his upper leg and is currently receivingtreatment for his hand and a fracture to his forearm._



Toivottavasti mies paranee nopeasti ja pääsee mukaan klassikoihin.

----------


## Miha

https://pbs.twimg.com/media/CZawfDBWYAAsM2u.jpg:large

...aika rumaa jälkeä tuli.

----------


## kuovipolku

Giant-Alpecinin ruotsalainen valmentaja kertoo onnettomuudesta: https://klungans.wordpress.com/2016/...efter-olyckan/

----------


## Rommeli

Aika yksityiskohtaista tietoa saavat tallit näemmä työntekijöidensä terveystiedoista antaa...

On kyllä ollut melkoinen tälli.

----------


## Paolo

> Toivottavasti mies paranee nopeasti ja pääsee mukaan klassikoihin.



Näyttävät jäävän väliin. Toipuminen kestää kuulemma vähintään 3kk.

----------


## plr

UCI muutti tasoristeyssääntöjä Pariisi-Roubaixin seurauksena:

http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/uci-...ubaix-outrage/

Veikkaan, että edelleen tullaan näkemään vanhoilla vihreillä kiskojen ylityksiä, koska:

3. If one or more leading riders make it over the crossing before the gates shut and the remainder of the riders are held up, no action shall be taken and the closed level crossing shall be considered a race incident;

Eli kärjen perään pitää mennä. Kello käy ja kärki karkaa, jos odottelet junan ohimenoa.

----------


## PeeHoo

Onko xHamster nyt maasto-, trial- ja alamäkipyöräilijöiden virallinen pornosivusto?
http://road.cc/content/news/179795-only-italy-worlds-3rd-biggest-porn-site-sponsors-cycling-team

----------


## jarit

Tom Boonen ja Lidlin appelsiinimehu.

----------


## plr

> Veikkaan, että edelleen tullaan näkemään vanhoilla vihreillä kiskojen ylityksiä, koska:
> 
> 3. If one or more leading riders make it over the crossing before the gates shut and the remainder of the riders are held up, no action shall be taken and the closed level crossing shall be considered a race incident;
> 
> Eli kärjen perään pitää mennä. Kello käy ja kärki karkaa, jos odottelet junan ohimenoa.



Juuri näin sitten kävikin naisten Strade Bianchessa. 15 ajajaa diskattiin.

http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/mool...crossing-rule/

----------


## Sanglier

Jos joku muukin kuin minä sattuisi olemaan hurahtanut harrastelemaan Tour de Francen historiaa, niin pistänpä jakoon linkin blogiini, jota olen aiheesta omaksi ilokseni alkanut kirjoittelemaan. Tavoite on näin peruskuntokaudella kirjoittaa noin yksi juttu viikossa ihan mistä vaan Tour de Franceen liittyvästä:

http://velofilo.com

----------


## Hääppönen

> Jos joku muukin kuin minä sattuisi olemaan hurahtanut harrastelemaan Tour de Francen historiaa, niin pistänpä jakoon linkin blogiini, jota olen aiheesta omaksi ilokseni alkanut kirjoittelemaan. Tavoite on näin peruskuntokaudella kirjoittaa noin yksi juttu viikossa ihan mistä vaan Tour de Franceen liittyvästä:
> 
> http://velofilo.com



Peukkua ison vihreän palluran pohjustamana! Löytyipä mukavaa luettavaa joutohetkiin.  :Hymy:

----------


## ilmora

Saganin säärikarvat.

----------


## Munarello

Tänään ajetaan Belgiassa Nokere Koerse -kilpailu. En tiedä kilpailusta mitään (nöösi kun olen) mutta tsekkailin kisan nettisivuilta reittiä, joka näyttäisi olevan jonkin sortin kierrosajo kun samaa kivitiemäkeä (Nokereberg 400m 6%) hinkataan kymmenkunta kertaa ja maalikin on kaiketi tuon mäen päällä. Lähtölista ei aivan hurjin mahdollinen ole johtuen varmasti jo lähellä olevasta Milano-San Remosta, mutta eiköhän tuosta tule melko kiivas kilpailu.
http://www.krist.be/nk/DeelnemersUCI.pdf
http://www.krist.be/nk/TECH2016E.pdf
https://www.google.fi/maps/@50.8839529,3.5113708,3a,75y,320.19h,74.93t/data=!3m6!1e1!3m4!1sFaixnUdXIqrlRjij3_MHSA!2e0!7i1  3312!8i6656

Edit: Massakiriksi meni.

----------


## mjjk

http://www.teamnovonordisk.com/volta...ande-do-sul-4/

----------


## kuovipolku

Kaikkien ylimääräisiä kiloja mukanaan kantavien maantiepyöräilijöiden sankari Carlos Betancur otti - uskaltaako sanoa? - vuoden ensimmäisen voittonsa Vuelta a Castilla y Leónin (UCI 2.1) ensimmäisellä osuudella. Viileä keli (alle kymmenen astetta) ja kolme tuntia jatkunut sade tekivät 166 km pituisesta kolme 3. kategorian nousua sisältäneestä etapista yllättävän vaikean. Movistar (ex-AG2R) -kuski kukisti loppukirissa Pello Bilbaon (Caja Rural- Seguros RGA, ex-Euskaltel-Euskadi).

 "Bananiton" (tai "La Roncan", "karhea, käheä", jolla lempinimellä hänet myös tunnetaan) edellisestä voitosta (eli Pariisi-Nizzan kokonaiskilpailun ja kahden etapin voitosta) oli jo hieman yli kaksi vuotta.

http://www.procyclingstats.com/race.php?id=164383

http://www.movistarteam.com/news/201...er-of-a-winner

http://www.alpsandes.com/posts/cling...-betancur.html

----------


## kukavaa

http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/mech...investigation/
Reportterit filmannu lämpökameralla moottori douppinkia. Lämpeneekö se vaihteiden akku?

----------


## Del

> http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/mech...investigation/
> Reportterit filmannu lämpökameralla moottori douppinkia. Lämpeneekö se vaihteiden akku?



Katoin mutella (enkä kyllä olisi ranskaa muutenkaan osannut) ja todennäköisesti johtavat jonkinlaisiin kannanottoihin (ohjelmassa oli myös Cooksonin haastattelu, mutta en kuullut):
Huono keskiö? (ei mitenkään satavarma tapaus, ja todennäköisemmin lämmön luulisi tulevan runkoputkesta, kuten tuossa linkissä nähtävässä trailerissa)
Napajarru... ?!
Lisäksi esiteltiin noita magneettipaikoilla varustettuja hiilarikiekkoja, joiden tuotannon saattaa olla suhteettoman kallista jollekin pikkupajalle, joten rahaa alalla varmaankin liikkuu... Myös 2015 Giron kuvamateriaalin jälkeen näytettiin videota siitä, kuinka jonkun pyörän kiekko ilmeisesti liikkui itsestään, ja pyörä vietiin telttaan jossa sen kampia alettiin naputtelemaan (tilanne tosin saattoi olla lavastettu, sillä sattumalta teltassa oli myös videokamera...).

----------


## plr

Artikkelissa väitettiin, että Strade Bianchessa ja Coppi e Bartalissa olisi havaittu lämpökameralla moottoreita.

Aika kova juttu, jos pitää paikkansa. Ei mene aivan helpolla virkistyskäytön, vahingon tai huolimattomuuden piikkiin.  :Hymy:

----------


## asb

Mitä ihmeen mediahuorastelua tuokin juttu nyt oikein on? Oliko niillä videomatskua kisoista vai ei ja jos oli, niin miksei sitä voi näyttää?

----------


## E-Cruiser

Noin ihan puhtaasti tekniseltä kannalta tuossa systeemissä akku käy yhtä kuumana kuin moottori koska se on niin pieni ja vailla jäähdytystä, jos sitä on käytetty äskettäin. Akun täytyisi näkyä lämpökameroissa myös. Realistisesti ajateltuna on selvää että noiden käyttö lisääntyy kaikilla pyöräilyn tasoilla ja lajeissa. Jos jotenkin voi huijata, niin se tehdään.
Talvisen cyclocross-käryn jälkeen noiden gruber-vivaxien myynti on viisinkertaistunut:

http://www.bikebiz.com/news/read/mot...s-surge/019217





> Another reported that sales of Vivax road-bike motors had gone up from one per week to five per week.
> Proving that there's no such thing as bad publicity Vivax reports that it has sold several hundred of its concealed bottom bracket motors thanks to the "Femke effect".
> "Since [Femke] was caught, demand has soared," a spokesperson for Vivax told NOS.

----------


## plr

> Oliko niillä videomatskua kisoista vai ei ja jos oli, niin miksei sitä voi näyttää?



Sen firman, joka julkaisee paljastuksia telkkariohjelmassa, periaatteellinen tavoite ei erityisesti ole paljastaa pyöräilyn sääntörikkomuksia, vaan tehdä rahaa materiaalillaan. Niinpä se tekee kaikkensa, jotta saa näkyvyyttä ja myytyä juttunsa mahdollisimman monelle. He näyttävät videonsa toki maksua vastaan.

Esimerkiksi lehtikuvaaja ei anna ottamiaan arvokkaita otoksia ilmaiseksi käyttöön, vaan myy kuvansa, jotta saa elantonsa.

----------


## asb

Periaatteellinen tarkoitus lienee journalismi. Käytännön tarkoitus sitten sitä rahan tekoa. Tarkkana.  :Hymy:

----------


## plr

Asiasta voidaan toki väitellä, mutta olen edelleen sitä mieltä, että periaatteellinen tarkoitus on rahan ansainta eikä journalismi itsessään.  :Hymy:  Joku voi toki olla myös ns. puhtailla tarkoitusperillä liikkeessä.  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Moska

> Noin ihan puhtaasti tekniseltä kannalta tuossa systeemissä akku käy yhtä kuumana kuin moottori



Ei ainakaan lipo akku kestä semmoisia lämpöjä kuin moottorit. Ne ei saa purettaessakaan hirveästi lämmetä.

----------


## E-Cruiser

> Ei ainakaan lipo akku kestä semmoisia lämpöjä kuin moottorit. Ne ei saa purettaessakaan hirveästi lämmetä.



Kyllä ne sen 60 Celsiusta kestää jonkun kymmenen kertaa, enemmänkin. Moottorin magneetit alkavat kuoleentua siinä 80 Celsiuksesta ylöspäin, riippuu magneettien laadusta. Lennokkihommissa välillä sattuu että akku polttaa kättä keikan jälkeen, etenkin puhallinkoneissa. Noin pieni akku taas ei maksa paljoa, muutaman kympin, joten voisin kuvitella että joka kisaan uusi. Akusta voi ottaa kaiken irti. 
Joku valvontakäytäntö noille on kisatapahtumissa järjestettävä, että reilu meininki säilyy koska noita alkaa löytyä varmasti.

----------


## asb

Caterpillarin brändillä on tulossa tänä vuonna Android puhelin, jossa on sisäänrakennettu lämpökamera. Hinta $599. Siihen voi sitte ladata ton UCI:n moottoritutkasovelluksen niin on kaikki värkit samassa paketissa. Jääpi huijarit nalkkiin.

----------


## leecher

Tota tuli testattua messuilla. Vaikutti varsin pätevältä http://www.flir.eu/flirone/content/?id=62910


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## r.a.i

Tossa Ranskisten tekemässä kisatilanteessa kuvatussa lämpökamerapätkässä näkee hyvin, jos sattuu keskiön tai takanavan laakerit olemaan liian tiukalla tai uusimisen tarpeessa... :Hymy:

----------


## OJ

> Kaikkien ylimääräisiä kiloja mukanaan kantavien maantiepyöräilijöiden sankari Carlos Betancur otti



Niin, miten paljon niitä ylimääräisiä kiloja siihen 60 kg varteen mahtuu...Tsekkaa männävuosien prohva Dario Pieri.

----------


## kuovipolku

> Kaikkien ylimääräisiä kiloja mukanaan kantavien maantiepyöräilijöiden sankari Carlos Betancur otti - uskaltaako sanoa? - vuoden ensimmäisen voittonsa Vuelta a Castilla y Leónin (UCI 2.1) ensimmäisellä osuudella.



Vuoden toinen voitto ei odotuttanut itseään: Vuelta Asturias on 2.1-tason kolmipäiväinen etappikisa ja Betancur vei toisen osuuden voiton. Kokonaiskilpailua johtaa ensimmäisellä osuudella karannut Caja Ruralin nuori brittilupaus Hugh Carthy.


Thomas Voeckler ajoi kaksi edellistä kautta voitoitta (eli vielä pitempään kuin Betancur). Tältä vuodelta niitä on jo kaksi: niinikään 2.1-tason kolmipäiväisten etappikisojen Tour La Provencen ja Tour de Yorkshiren osuus- ja kokonaisvoitot.

----------


## kukavaa

Käsittääkseni Betancur on pääsyt myös giro kokoonpanoon johon ei aluksi paikkaa ollut. Mukavastihan sillä girossa on mennytkin. 

Tompalta oli hyvän näköistä ajoa kanssa, vaikka kieli taidettiinkin ottaa käyttöön vasta loppukirissä.  
Myöskin Froome vaikutti froomelta sveitsissä. Joku möhläys varmaan ollut kun oli tuolla tavalla perässä.

----------


## kuovipolku

Movistarin Giro-joukkueeseen avautui sopivasti paikka viime tinkaan kun Alex Dowsett joutui leikkaukseen ihon läpi hankautuneen solisluun korjaamisessa käytetyn metallilevyn takia. Betancurin osallistumisesta en löytänyt vahvistusta, mutta hieno homma!

----------


## kukavaa

Twitteri huhuja noi Bananito Girossa jutut. Tässä nyt viimeisin: https://mobile.twitter.com/cabg1989/...78933440012288

----------


## asb

> Twitteri huhuja noi Bananito Girossa jutut. Tässä nyt viimeisin: https://mobile.twitter.com/cabg1989/...78933440012288



No kun se twiitti on pelkkä linkki instagramiin, niin kai sen voisi suoraan postata...

https://www.instagram.com/p/BE6YgWFlf5a/

Aika virallisen näköinen video noin niin kuin ollakseen pelkkä huhu.


Sitte on tää yks sivu myös: http://www.movistarteam.com/noticias...-team-del-giro

 :Hymy:

----------


## kukavaa

Hih, vähäsen petyn, jos tosissasi kuvittelet, että katsoin tuon videon ennen postaamista tai tiedän mitä linkkejä postaan saati tarkastan viestieni tosiperäisyyttä, teehee...
Mut joo oiken mukavaa tai hirvittävä pettymys Betancur Italiassa.

----------


## plr

Taas nuoren pyöräilijän sydänkohtaus.

http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/gijs...-heart-attack/

Mitähän näissä on taustalla?

----------


## Munarello

Mikähän mahtaa olla noin keskimäärin 21-vuotiaan riski saada sydänkohtaus? Tämä puhdas urheilijahan sai jutun mukaan kahdesti sydärin...

Edit: Kaverilla on jutun mukaan myös hapenpuutteesta johtuva aivovamma, joten asiahan ei ole mikään naurun asia.

----------


## rhubarb

Veikkaisin että kestävyysurheilun huipputasolle tähtäävä treenaaminen paljastaa eri tahdilla kaikennäköisiä vikoja kuin sohvalla countterin pelaaminen, mut…

----------


## puppy

Äärimmilleen rääkätty elimistö paljastaa hyvin kaikki vajavaisuudet. Paljonhan noita on ollut monissa lajeissa, onneksi ei henki mennyt.

----------


## ilmora

On se Sagan kyllä ihan käsittämätön: 

*Tour of California: Sagan escapes the breakaway, gets caught, then sprints for second.*

----------


## VesaP

IAM talli lopettaa tämän kauden lopussa:

http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/iam-...e-end-of-2016/

----------


## kuovipolku

Tämä ei ole yllätys,mutta onhan se shokki. Tietävämmät kuten the Inner Ring osasivat varoittaa jo ennen kauden alkua että näiden yhden rikkaan miehen pitkälti harrastuksenaan rahoittamien WT-tallien määrä voi vähetä ja että IAM Cyclingin jatkuvuuden ehtona oli lisäsponsorin löytyminen ja että sen omistaja Michel Thétaz kiinnostuksella ja rahoitushaluilla oli rajansa.

http://inrng.com/2016/01/wealthiest-...n-pro-cycling/

http://www.tourofbritain.co.uk/news/...p#.V0L_ghyW5s6
http://www.bilan.ch/entreprises-les-...a-petite-reine


Miten lie Kellun DS-ura käy?

Ajajamarkkinoita Tinkoffin ja Thétazin exitit tietenkin "rauhoittavat". Kuskeille tai ainakin tietylle määrälle löytyy hommia, mutta keski- tai minimipalkkataso tuskin nousee ja vain hyvin harvat ajajat pääsevät nauttimaan kilpahuudoista.

----------


## ilmora

^ Sagan kuulemma neuvottelee Astanan kanssa ensi vuodesta. Kyseinen joukkue on kyllä sellainen henk.koht. inhokki, että harmittaisi nähdä Sagan niiden väreissä.

----------


## kervelo

> ...joukkue on kyllä sellainen henk.koht. inhokki, että harmittaisi nähdä Sagan niiden väreissä.



Omasta mielestäni juuri tuo olisi se syy, miksi Sagankin sinne hyvin sopisi.

----------


## jarit

Sagan ja Astana.
http://www.cyclingweekly.co.uk/news/...a-2017-230242?

----------


## OJ

Kaikenlaista...heitin lantilla sopivimman ketjun tälle postille.

http://m.olympic.org/mobile/news/aus...ns-2004/247113

----------


## Sanna04

Tietääkö joku mitä Ukrainassa tapahtuu? Siellä on nyt viikonloppuna nippu UCI 1.2 kategorian miesten kisoja, ja maanantaina alkaa Tour of Ukraine, kolmepäiväinen etappikisa. Myös naiset kisaavat siellä. Hiski Kanerva ja Niklas Henttala ajoivat perjantaina kisaa ja Sari Saarelainen tänään. En tiedä mikä on Hiskin ja Niklaksen ohjelma tuolla, mutta luulisi heidän osallistuvan kaikkiin kisoihin, joita siellä nyt näyttäisi paljon olevan. Lauantain kisa Horizon Park Race Maidan on kuitenkin procyclingstatsin mukaan "canceled because of security problems". En tiedä mikä on Ukrainan tämän hetkinen poliittinen tilanne, mutta mihinhän tämä kisan peruminen viittaa? Viime vuonnahan joku kisa peruttiin terroriuhan takia, eikä tämäkään nyt kovin rauhoittavalta tiedolta kuulosta. Mahtaakohan siellä huomiset kisat olla ihan ajettavissa, ja mikä on ylipäänsä turvallisuustilanne Kiovassa nyt? Jos jollain on jotain lisätietoa asiasta kertokaa tai linkittäkää.

http://www.procyclingstats.com/race/...ce_Maidan_2016

----------


## ilmora

Joku roti pitäisi saada: 

*Broeckx in a non-induced coma after motorbike incident at Baloise Belgium Tour**'Stig has two bleedings in his brain, fractured eye socket,' says Lotto Soudal team doctor*

----------


## villef

Horizon Park Race vissiin oli keskeytetty erittäin liukkauden mukulakivien takia. Näin olen antanut itseni ymmärtää twittervirrasta..

----------


## OJ

Dimension Datan Keagan Girdlestone menehtyi Coppa della Pace kilpailussa. Ilmeisesti oli törmännyt pysähtyneen huoltoauton perään alamäessä. Girdlestone oli vain 19-vuotias. Lähde: http://www.tuttobiciweb.it/index.php...cod=91053&tp=n

----------


## rhubarb

^ Ko. uutisen mukaan on loukkaantunut vakavasti (verenhukka, mennyt lasista läpi), en tiedä onko tuon jälkeeen päivittynyt. Jos nyt italia yhtään taas meni oikein.

----------


## kervelo

Uutinen cyclingnewsissa: http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/keeg...ampaign=buffer

----------


## Leopejo

Joo, näköjään Tuttobiciweb ehti kertoa kuolemasta, ja vasta myöhemmin päivittivät, että hän elää, vaikka tila on tosi vakava.

Näköjään hän kaatui alamäessä ym. kilpailussa, jonka jälkeen hän yritti päästä takaisin pääjoukkoon. Hän oli oman tallinsa auton takana, kun tämä jarrutti yhtäkkiä ennen jonkinlaista töyssyä. Pyöräilijä meni takalasista sisään ja menetti paljon verta.

----------


## OJ

No niinpä näkyy olevan uutta juttua linkin takana. Hyvä niin ja toivottavasti selviää.

----------


## pulmark

Horner näköjään ihan oikeasti vanhenee kun pyörä ei oikein saa kunnolla kyytiä eikä juomapullokaan. Riis aika ylivoimainen: 

http://velonews.competitor.com/2016/...w-stack_409157

----------


## robink

Degenkolb ja Contador näiden twitter-analyysien perusteella lähes varmuudella Trekille? https://twitter.com/velocast/status/743813709613633536

----------


## VesaP

WTF! Peter Sagan Bora-Argonille, Pro-Continental talliin! 

http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/repo...ights-sponsor/

----------


## kukavaa

Eikös ne oo nousemat wt:iin ens kaudeks tinkon tai iamin tilalle?

----------


## VesaP

^Juu, ainakin hakevat/ovat hakeneet WT lisenssiä, mutta silti. Saivat varmaan velipojan kanssa suht (lue: aivan älyttömät) rahakkaat diilit molemmat.  :Hymy:

----------


## Leopejo

Majkan lisäksi puolalaisten Paweł Poljańskin ja Maciej Bodnarin sanotaan menevän Boraan ensi kaudeksi.

Ainoat kaksi ystäväni/kaverini ammattilaisten riveissä edustavat tänä vuonna Boraa. Pelkään pahoin, ettei heitä enää nähdä samassa tallissa v. 2017.

----------


## kukavaa

Vähän toppuuttelua:
“At this point Sagan is too big a name for our team. From what I’ve heard it’s huge money. For sure it would be a dream to have rider like him in the team but we’ll see. From the beginning of August we can talk about riders but at the moment he’s too big of a name. We’ve a serious budget but we’re not sponsored by a Russian company like Tinkoff.”
http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/bora...-rider-for-us/

----------


## CamoN

Jepjep.

http://youtu.be/FnAX-xcjytE

----------


## kukavaa

Olikos kuskien siirtymis topsua jossain? 
Noh, Gilbert etixxxille.

----------


## kervelo

Sir Brad teki Tour of Britainin mäkiosuudella Froomet:
https://www.instagram.com/p/BJ-4mzrgyyh/

----------


## VesaP

^Juoksiko hää ihan tarkoituksella vain hauskuuttaakseen yleisöä vai oliko oikee tilanne päällä ja katsoi sopivimmaksi jatkaa juoksulla matkaa?  :Hymy:  Katsojien (ja Wiggonkin) ilmeistä on tulkittavissa että veti siinä yhden miehen shown vaan.  :Hymy:  Wiggo goes frooming!  :Hymy:

----------


## kervelo

> ^Juoksiko hää ihan tarkoituksella vain hauskuuttaakseen yleisöä vai oliko oikee tilanne päällä ja katsoi sopivimmaksi jatkaa juoksulla matkaa?  Katsojien (ja Wiggonkin) ilmeistä on tulkittavissa että veti siinä yhden miehen shown vaan.  Wiggo goes frooming!



Käsittääkseni ihan show-mielessä juoksenteli. :Hymy:

----------


## VesaP

^Hieno mies kyllä!!! Eikä enää ihan verenmaku suussa vedä näköjään kisaa näin uran aivan loppuhetkillä.  :Cool:

----------


## kukavaa

Vähän on offarii, mut liittyy pikkasen team sky antipatioihin. Tuli vastaa Bad science-kirjassa: "...the behaviour of sporting teams which wear black is rated more aggressive and unfair than team which wear white.

edit. Tämmöstä on siis joku kokeellisesti osoittanut.

----------


## kuovipolku

^ Offaria tai ei, mutta ei mitenkään mahdotonta. Etenkään jos joukkuetta kohtaan tuntee jo muutenkin antipatioita niin musta asu voi hyvinkin vahvistaa sitä. Ei vanhoissa kunnon lännen filmeissä konnille turhan takia laitettu mustaa hattua!

Hieman samantyyppinen urheilupsykologinen tutkimustulos on muuten saatu myös punaisten ja sinisten asujen välille. On näet todettu että erotuomarit tekevät tilastollisesti merkitsevästi enemmän ratkaisuja punaisen kuin sinisen hyväksi.

----------


## Turf Moor

Edellisiin kommentteihin liittyen tällainen tapaus.
https://twitter.com/AndyRolfe65/stat...017088/video/1

----------


## Munarello

Nyt meneillään olevassa Tre Valli Varesine -kilpailussa oli näköjään päässyt autoilija ajamaan vastavirtaan kilpailureittiä ja pamauttanut nokkakolarin moottoripyörän kanssa. Auton keula tuhannen päreinä ja motokuski selällään tien pinnassa.

----------


## VesaP

Team Sky:lla alkaa olla kohta kuumat paikat kyllä... Mitenkä tuo meno alkaa kuulostaa just kuten USPS tiimillä ja sen kuuluisalla MOTOMANilla :O Epämääräisiä lääkepaketin toimituksia jne. Kohta löytyy vielä Hemohes-pussukat jostain Lontoon Shellin roskakorin päältä!

http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/wigg...kage-delivery/

Edit: En laita tätä dopingpaukkuosioon kun tässä ei (välttämättä) oo kyse d-vitamiinista...

----------


## kukavaa

Uskoitko muka, vesap, ihan tosissas, että ovat kovinkin erilaisia?

----------


## villef

Onko jollain muuten tietoa Kellun ja Carinan ensi vuoden kuvioista?

----------


## kuovipolku

Kolumbialaisten pyöräilijöiden menestys syksyn klassikoissa ja semi-klassikoissa on ollut mahtava. Sveitsin ympäriajon jo voittanut Miguel Ángel López vei Milano-Torinon voiton, Girossa ja Vueltassa palkintopallille ajanut Esteban Chaves voitti Giro dell' Emilian ja Giro di Lombardian - ja nyt ratapyöräilytaustainen, vasta viime kaudella huomiotaherättävin tuloksin maantielle siirtynyt Fernando Gaviria voitti Pariisi-Toursin murskaavan ylivoimaisella loppukirillä.


http://www.alpsandes.com/posts/2016/...rnando-gaviria
http://www.alpsandes.com/posts/cling...ves-talks.html

http://www.alpsandes.com/posts/2015/...mbian-sprinter
http://www.alpsandes.com/posts/2016/1/10/gaviria
http://www.alpsandes.com/posts/2016/...rnando-gaviria

----------


## kumitassu

Mielenkiintoinen rengasvalinta:
http://velonews.competitor.com/2016/...inchers_422800

----------


## leecher

Siellä on niin kuuma että tuubiliimat tai teipit saattavat irrota. Erittäin epätodennäköistä mutta mahdollista. 
Näin siis epäilltiin Twitterissä. Voihan se olla että tuo spessun avorengas on myös niin nopea, että halusi ajaa sillä.

----------


## plr

Artikkelissa sanottiin, että Martinin käyttämä avorengas on Specializedin nopein rengas. Martin on aikaisemminkin ajanut avorenkailla tempoa (ja voittanut).

----------


## Markku Silvenius

Niin no renkaan vierintävastus on melko pieni osa kokonaisvastuksesta. Martinilla varmaan isompi juttu palaamisessa vanhaan ajoasentoon joka sekin ehkä lisäsi ilmanvastusta mutta jossa pystyi tuottamaan enemmän tehoa kampeen.

----------


## CamoN

> Niin no renkaan vierintävastus on melko pieni osa kokonaisvastuksesta. Martinilla varmaan isompi juttu palaamisessa vanhaan ajoasentoon joka sekin ehkä lisäsi ilmanvastusta mutta jossa pystyi tuottamaan enemmän tehoa kampeen.



Mihin vanhaan on palattu? Huomasin että ajoasennossa oli jotain uutta, mutta lähinnä päättelin että on menty eteenpäin (mm. kyynärpäiden & olkapäiden kapeus) kuin tultu taaksepäin. Lepuuttajat näytti olevan silmämääräisesti aika matalalla, selkälinja on mielestäni ollut Martinilla aina jonkun verran koholla.

----------


## jhalmar

> Mihin vanhaan on palattu? Huomasin että ajoasennossa oli jotain uutta, mutta lähinnä päättelin että on menty eteenpäin (mm. kyynärpäiden & olkapäiden kapeus) kuin tultu taaksepäin. Lepuuttajat näytti olevan silmämääräisesti aika matalalla, selkälinja on mielestäni ollut Martinilla aina jonkun verran koholla.



Täältä löytyy kuva siitä tämän alkuvuoden uudesta asennosta, mikä ei ilmeisesti toiminut: https://rouleur.cc/editorial/wp-cont...a_AX7O1065.jpg

----------


## VesaP

^Ai saakeli. Mä olin siinä uskossa että ne palaisi Adidakseen! LOISTAVAA!!!! Castellille vihdoin kunnon tiimi mitä vaatettaa!!  :Leveä hymy:  Ihanaa!  :Hymy:  Vielä kun dumppaisivat sen perkeleen Fordin pois ja ottasivat jonkun OIKEEN auton tilalle, jos ei Jaggea niin edes Volvot vaikka sit. Eli oikeen auton.  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## rhubarb

Froomie katselee ilmeisesti purkaantunutta saumaa. Osaisivatpa ne joskus tehdä vaatteen joka ei hajoa heti.

----------


## VesaP

^Mitä pienistä! Just ihailin Free Aeroita edellisen trainerisetin jälkeen että alkas sopii jo käsi säämiskän ja kankaan väliin kun sauma auennut niin pitkälti. Mut ne onkin jo parin kauden takaa olevat pöksyt. Ja nekin tais alunperin  hajottaa Brooksin terävä viallinen kiinnitysnasta. Sain kahdet FA:t paskaksi kun en tajunnut aikoinaan että nappula hankaa just säämiskän sauman kohdalle ja pisti kiinnityslangan poikki hinkaten heti uusista housuista. Siitähän se sit lähtee purkaantumaan.  :Irvistys:  

Mutta sorry offari siis!

Nyt oikee tiimi ajaa ensikaudella oikeen pyörän lisäksi oikeilla ajokamoillakin! Kuhan nyt ajaa, ettei löydy mitään "kivaa" D-osastolla tuolta tiimiltä tässä talven aikana.

----------


## Indurain

Täs vaiheessa vuotta aina kiinostaa tiimit ja kuskit missä kukin seuraavalla kaudella , yleensä aiheelle ollut oma ketju täs vaiheessa näkyvillä - missä se nyt ?  Kiitos sille joka päivittää !

----------


## villef

Jees ja siis jos joku tietää Kellun ja Carinan ens vuoden kuvioista, niin voisiko valottaa...

----------


## rhubarb

On hyvä ja tutkii ja avaa topikit.

----------


## kukavaa

Siinä olis kanauutisten tärkeimmiksi rankkaamia siirtoja:
http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/12-t...watch-in-2017/

----------


## kuovipolku

Hiljaisena aikana vähän juoruja naapuripohjoismaista.

Dohan MM-kisat päättyivät Norjan miesten osalta kaameaan kalabaliikkiin ja median välityksellä käytyyn keskusteluun maan kahden supertähden, Alexander Kristoffin ja Edvald Boasson Hagenin välillä. Ennen kilpailua oli sovittu että molemmat olivat tasa-arvoisia ja saivat ajaa omaa kisaansa määrättyyn vaiheeseen saakka, mutta jos ja kun ratkaisu jäisi loppukirin varaan ja molemmat olisivat mukana kärkijoukossa, Kristoff olisi vahvempana ja menestyneempänä itseoikeutetusti kapteeni ja Boasson Hagen hänen vetomiehensä.

Kisassa kävi kuitenkin niin että Kristoff joka joutui tyytymään seitsemänteen sijaan ilmaisi erittäin suuren pettymyksensä Boasson Hagenin panokseen ja syytti häntä joukkueen pettämisestä ja itsekkyydestä. Kristoffin mukaan Boasson Hagen jätti aloittamatta vedon siinä vaiheessa kuin piti eikä piitannut huudoista. Kristoffin mielestä tämä johtui vain ja ainoastaan siitä että Boasson Hagen halusi ja yritti ajaa lyhyellä kirillä itselleen. Boasson Hagen torjui syytteen ja katsoi ettei hänellä ole mitään aihetta anteeksipyyntöön.

Miehet eivät puhuneet toisilleen kisan jälkeisen banketin aikana eivätkä ole sitttemmin myöskään olleet yhteydessä sen enempää puhelimitse kuin sähköpostitse. Norjan maajoukkueen johto yrittikin saada tähtensä saman pöydän ääreen, mutta kuinka ollakaan, molemmille sopivaa aikaa ei yhteiselle tapaamiselle ole löytynyt. Kumpikaan ei ole kieltäytynyt ja miehet varmasti osuvat samaan paikkaan kauden aikana.

Asia on melkoisen kriittinen sikäli että ensi vuoden MM-kisat ajetaan Bergenissä. Reitti on mäkinen ja sen katsotaan suosivan Boasson Hagenia, mutta Kristoffkin on viime kausina osoittanut kirikykynsä säilyvän myös kovia nousuja sisällään pitävissä kisoissa, joten edessä voi olla tilanne jossa kumpikin katsoo olevansa kapteenin asemassa.

Miehillä on ns. aikaisempaa taustaa, sillä molemmat ovat syntyneet vuonna 1987 ja ajaneet toisiaan vastaan jo junioreista asti. Boasson Hagen oli heistä kahdesta se lapsitähti, mutta Kristoffin myöhemmin alkanut nousukiito on vienyt hänet viime vuosina korkeammalle. Richmondin MM-kisoissa 2015 Kristoff oli Boasson Hagenin hienosta loppukaudesta huolimatta kapteeni, mikä johti tilanteeseen jossa Boasson Hagen ei käsityksensä mukaan saanut osallistua vetotyöhön Saganin irtioton takaa-ajamiseksi koska hänen piti odottaa mäessä pudonneen Kristoffin paluuta takaa-ajoporukkaan, mutta jossa kisan jälkeen häntä syytettiin ja haukuttiin taktisesta taitamattomuudesta eikä Kristoffkaan salannut käsitystään siitä miten hänen olisi pitänyt ajaa.

----------


## kuovipolku

Juoruja Belgiasta:

Gentin työtuomioistuin on määrännyt Philippe Gilbertin maksamaan Belgian Cycling Companylle eli entiselle tallilleen Omega Pharma - Lotolle takaisin 300.000 euroa. Vuonna 2011 eli mahtavalla menestyskaudellaan (18 voittoa ja UCI World Tour -rankingin ensimmäinen sija) Gilbert sai 1,2 miljoonan euron palkkansa lisäksi 715.000 euroa sopimuksen mukaisesti bonuksia tehtyään historiaa ja voittamalla perättäin käytyinä kilpailuina Brabantse Pijlin, Amstel Gold Racen, La Flèche Wallonnen ja Liège-Bastogne-Liègen.

Gilbertin sopimuksessa oli myös molemminpuolinen optio jatkosta vuodeksi 2012, mutta tiedossa ollut Omega Pharman ja Quick Stepin fuusio eikä häntä ilmeisesti silloin innostanut joutua Patrick Lefeveren alaisuuteen, joten hän (ja arvatenkin katsoi) option rauenneen fuusion takia ja hän tekikin uuden sopimuksen BMC:n kanssa. Marc Coucke, lääketarvikefirma Omega Pharman perustaja ja monimiljönääri, oli kuitenkin eri mieltä ja asiasta on jo käyty oikeutta Sveitsissä, jossa Belgian Cycling Company hävisi. Gilbertillä on nyt mahdollisuus viedä juttu toisen asteen työtuomioistuimeen.

----------


## kukavaa

Hyviä väli rapsoja kuovipolulta.
Danke schön.

----------


## Munarello

Väittävät, että Astana vaihtaa pyörää ja muuttaa potkuhousujen väritystä. Viime kauden tiimiasua näkyy olevan jo verkkokaupoissa alennusmyynnissä.  :Hymy: 
https://twitter.com/BiciGoga/status/...rc=twsrc%5Etfw

----------


## VesaP

> Väittävät, että Astana vaihtaa pyörää ja muuttaa potkuhousujen väritystä.



Reilu viikko sitten esitelty uusi asu ja uudet pyörät:

http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/asta...with-giordana/
http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/asta...bikes-gallery/

----------


## Miha

Toi Argon ei ole koskaan oikein vakuuttanut silmää...

----------


## Köfte

Tässä taas värimaailma loksahti, mutta mieli nyrjähti voimansiirron osalta.

----------


## kuovipolku

CCC Sprandi Polkowice ajaa ensi vuonna viidettä kauttaan Guerciottin pyörillä ja Ursuksen kiekoilla. Sitä ennen pyöräsponsoreita ovat olleet mm Orbea, Merida ja yhden kauden verran Vivelokin. Tallin värit ovat aina olleet oranssi ja musta, pyörissä oranssin määrä on kyllä vaihdellut.

PS Jos mieli nyrjähti sen takia ettei italialaisessa pyörässä ole Campagnolon voimansiirtoa, niin voi vain todeta että Shimanoon ei ole vaihdettu vaan siinä on pysytty alusta eli vuodesta 2013 asti.

PPS Davide Rebellin (s. 1971) ei sentään taida olla jatkamassa.

----------


## 54 hampainen

Astanakin saa näköjään ensi kaudeksi kunnolliset pyörät käyttöön

----------


## Köfte

> CCC Sprandi Polkowice ajaa ensi vuonna viidettä kauttaan Guerciottin pyörillä ja Ursuksen kiekoilla. Sitä ennen pyöräsponsoreita ovat olleet mm Orbea, Merida ja yhden kauden verran Vivelokin. Tallin värit ovat aina olleet oranssi ja musta, pyörissä oranssin määrä on kyllä vaihdellut.
> 
> PS Jos mieli nyrjähti sen takia ettei italialaisessa pyörässä ole Campagnolon voimansiirtoa, niin voi vain todeta että Shimanoon ei ole vaihdettu vaan siinä on pysytty alusta eli vuodesta 2013 asti.
> 
> PPS Davide Rebellin (s. 1971) ei sentään taida olla jatkamassa.



Toki nämä faktat olivat tiedossa ko. merkin toimintaa seuraavana. Jotenkin se japanilaisten osien
käyttö vaan hiertää, aivan kelpoisia varmastikin tällä(kin) tasolla. Nämähän ovat tunnekysymyksiä.

----------


## buhvalo

Jokos tätä on jeesusteltu. Lieneekö muuttaa mitään käytännössä turvallisuuden suhteen, mahtuupa vain enempi paskoja moottoripyöräkuskeja.  http://www.cyclingweekly.co.uk/news/...ination-302106

----------


## kuovipolku

Jos en ole ihan väärässä - mikä ei tosin ole mitenkään  mahdotonta - joukkueiden koon rajoittaminen kahdeksaan ajajaan ei käykään ihan ilmoitusasiana. UCI vastustaa tietenkin sen takia että sen suuret kisajärjestäjät haluavat taas kerran kävellä sen yli ja tallit vastustavat sen takia että muutos tulee näin myöhään ennen ja varoittamatta (eli ne ovat tehneet valintansa ja laatineet kuskibudjettinsa yhdeksänmiehisiä joukkueita varten). 

Säännöissä kai sanotaan että joukkueiden koon pienentäminen aina seitsemään kuskiin asti on mahdollista, mutta vaatii Professional Cycling Councilin hyväksymisen ja PCC on 12-miehinen neuvosto jossa järjestäjillä on varsinaisesti ja suoraan vain kaksi jäsentä ja joka tekee ratkaisunsa enemmistöpäätöksellä.

Arvaan että vielä ensi kaudella ajetaan sittenkin vanhaan malliin, mutta ken elää, se näkee. Luulen muuten että ajajien turvallisuuden parantaminen on lähinnä keppihevonen jolla uudistus yritetään myydä. En usko että kahdeksanmiehisillä joukkueilla saataisiin enemmän eloa ja jännitystä tylsille ja tapahtumattomille etapeille. Sky ja Movistar ovat joukkueina aivan yhtä hallitsevia, uudistuksesta mahdollisesti kärsiviä lienevät pienemmät joukkueet jotka eivät ole "yhden asian liikkeitä" eli ne jotka eivät keskity tai eivät voi keskittyä ajamaan vain yhdenlaisella koko joukkueen  taktiikalla vain yhdelle vahvalle kapteenille.

Toisaalta onhan noita pienempiä ympäriajoja jo ajettu kahdeksanmiehisin joukkuein enkä tiedä onko sillä ollut merkittävää vaikutusta kisan kulkuun.

----------


## kukavaa

Nyt sitten huhutaan tjsportsin jättäytymisestä lampren rinnalta. Rahansiirto ongelmia. 
Enpä tiiä.

----------


## rhubarb

Joo köyhä on Kiinan valtio

----------


## kuovipolku

Neljä miljoonaa dollaria voi olla vähän tai paljon. Vielä kuukausi sitten kaikki oli hienosti ja arvuuteltiin vain sitä mikä kiinalainen firma tulisi nimisponsoriksi TJ Sportin tilalle tai rinnalle. Mutta Kiina on Kiina ja tuommoinen valtiollisen ja kaupallisen toimijan epäsikiö on aina vaikea tapaus. Voi olla kyse vain siitä että joku on astunut ylempänsä varpaille tai joku ylempänä on tullut pelatuksi paitsioon eikä kukaan enää tahdo olla tekemisissä tämän projektin kanssa pelosta leimautua väärän puolen kannattajaksi.

Kevennyksenä: Lampre-Meridassa kaksi viime kautta ajanut valkovenäläinen Ilia Koshevoy joka pääsi maantiepyöräilyuutisiin hakemalla tallipaikkaa Twitterissä - myöhemmästä tweetistä päätellen onnistuneesti - herätti hiukan huvittuneisuutta "tykkäämällä" tweetistä jossa kerrottiin TJ Sportin ongelmista. Hän twiittasikin sitten ettei oikeastaan ymmärrä itsekään miksi niin teki, ajajakavereita ja tuttua tallihenkilökuntaa on joutumassa tyhjän päälle - mutta eihän siinä tarvinnut olla vahingonilosta kyse, sillä ymmärtäähän sen että Koshevoyn oli varmasti vaikea olla tuntematta helpotusta siitä että hän sai ajoissa tietää ettei sopimusta jatketa. On paljon mukavampi ajaa (toistaiseksi vielä Lampre-Meridan väreissä) harjoituslenkkejä Liguriassa kun tietää että ensi kaudeksi on paikka Pro Conti -tason tallissa.

Tiimiasuista puheenollen: Lotto-Soudal esitteli ajoasunsa ja samalla myös sponsorinsa.

----------


## kervelo

Hyviä uutisia: Stig Broeckx on herännyt puolen vuoden koomasta.
http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/stig...m-doctor-says/

----------


## Sanna04

Loistavaa! Just tällä viikolla etsin tietoa mikä mahtaa olla miehen tila, eikä paljon mitään uutta mistään löytynyt. Nää on niin ahdistavia nää koomatapaukset, kun ei koskaan tiedä mitä tulee käymään ja annetaanko niistä koskaan mitään tietoa ulkopuolelle, kun kuitenkin tapaukset kiinnostaa kun niistä on alunperinkin uutisoitu.

----------


## Paolo

Kiva Charly Wegeliuksen haastattelu Raphan Cycling Podcastilla:

http://thecyclingpodcast.com/podcast...harly-wegelius

----------


## Hääppönen

Jep-jep. Nyt pedataan jo asiat hyvin kuskin kannalta. "Pyöräilijä ei välttämättä edes tiedä, että hänen pyörässään on moottori."
http://www.iltasanomat.fi/muutlajit/...005011140.html

----------


## Köfte

Ällistelin samaa "uutista" pari minuuttia sitten. Mitähän, jos kuski autuaan tietämättömänä
kärähtää mekadopesta? Uusi huulirasvacase?

----------


## kervelo

> Jep-jep. Nyt pedataan jo asiat hyvin kuskin kannalta. "Pyöräilijä ei välttämättä edes tiedä, että hänen pyörässään on moottori."
> http://www.iltasanomat.fi/muutlajit/...005011140.html



Noita vastaavan tasoisia uutisia tuntuu olevan lähes päivittäin, riippumatta aihealueesta. Vaikuttaa siltä, että sanomalehtien toimittajista on aika kova pula ja hommiin kelpaa ihan kuka vaan, joka osaa (ohjeistettuna) juuri ja juuri solmia kengännauhansa.

----------


## Sanglier

Ennen oli miehet rautaa. Jacques Anquetlin ihmetupa vuodelta 1965: Dauphiné ja raateleva yhden päivän jättiläinen Bordeaux–Paris parin tunnin ’tauolla’. Kuin kaikki grand tourit oli jo voitettu, Anquetil teki tempun, jota koko viime vuosisadan kovimmaksi urheilusuoritukseksi on nostettu (kaikki lajit mukaan lukien):
http://velofilo.com/jacques-anquetilin-ihmetupla/

----------


## SSGT-92

Sir Wiggins;http://www.mtv.fi/sport/muut-lajit/p...omessa/6243556

----------


## kukavaa

http://inrng.com/2016/12/tour-of-qatar-obituary/
Tour of Qatar ja sen naisten versio lopettavat.

----------


## TunkkiPuolikas

> http://inrng.com/2016/12/tour-of-qatar-obituary/
> Tour of Qatar ja sen naisten versio lopettavat.



Todella harmi

----------


## jarit

> Sir Wiggins;http://www.mtv.fi/sport/muut-lajit/p...omessa/6243556



http://www.velonews.com/2017/01/news...jumping_427208

Ponnistusta ja tasapainoa varmasti löytyy, joten uskon että kuningaskunnan mäkikunkun Eddie Edwardsin saavutukset ovat paperia Sir Wigginsille.

----------


## kukavaa

Wiggo ja alamäet...
Enpä tiedä.

----------


## kukavaa

Veikkas Jussi fdj:n sporttidirikana kengurukierroksella.
Hyvähyvä.

----------


## jarit

Odotellaan josko Nykäsen Masa vaikka alkaisi valmentamaan sir Wiggoa, niin ainakin after skissä tapahtuisi  :Hymy: 
https://youtu.be/2vo-ITxAuL0

----------


## kuovipolku

Tour Down Underhan tosiaan alkaa jo muutaman päivän päästä! FDJ:n seitsemänmiehinen joukkue matkusti melkein yhtä kyytiä Pariisista Singaporen kautta Adelaideen. Asu oli näköjään sangen vapaa ja lentojen jälkeenkin hymy irtosi.

Joukkueen kapteenina on kokenut, kymmenettä kauttaan ajava Anthony Roux joka tähtää kokonaiskilpailusijoitukseen ja mahdollisesti yrittää omaa ratkaisua Willunga Hillin etapilla. Kirimiehenä tallilla on nuori Lorrenzo Manzin. Ehkä kuitenkin kiinnostavin ajaja on Norjan tulevaisuuden lupaus (tai yksi heistä) Odd Christian Eiking jonka rooli lienee vielä tällä(kin) kertaa apuajajan.

Jussi on varmasti oikea mies DS:ksi/Team Manageriksi sillä hänhän ajoi TDU:n viisi (vai kuusi?) kertaa, saavutti siellä 2013 GC:n 10. sijan ja toimi viimeisinä kausinaan joukkueen "road captainina".

Veikkasen ajankohtaan liittyvä haastattelu tallin sivuilta: http://www.equipecyclistefdj.fr/fr/a...re-21e-saison/

----------


## Sanna04

Orica-Scottin Caleb Ewan uusi voittonsa Adelaidessa People's Choice Classicissa sunnuntai-illalla. Peter Sagania ja Bora-Hansgrohea seurasin mielenkiinnolla, ja viimeisillä kierroksilla tiimin tullessa kärkeen selostajat epäilivät, että kisaa vedettäisiin kuitenkin Sam Bennetille, joka oli jonossa kolmantena Saganin perässä. Loppusuoralla Ewanin avattua kirin Sagan pääsi hyvin vastaamaan, mutta jäi kyllä kuin paikalleen aussiin verrattuna. Bora-Hansgrohen Bennett pääsi vielä Ewanin perässä ohi Saganin, joka ei aivan viivalle asti ajanut kun Ewan meni menojaan. Olisi kyllä jännä tietää oliko heillä taktiikkana ajaa voittoa pelkästään Saganille, vai pitää miestä vähän syöttinä muille kun kaikki kuitenkin seuraa hänen liikkeitään ja Bennett pääsi kuin varkain vielä ohitse. Sagan oli itsekin kunnostaan sanonut, että toivottavasti ei kunto vielä tässä vaiheessa ole niin hyvä kuin voi olla. Hieno aloitus kuitenkin uudelta tallilta, kaksi podiumpaikkaa heti alkuun.

http://www.cyclingnews.com/races/san...assic/results/

----------


## r.a.i

Eiköhän tuo TDU ole kaikille muille paitsi ausseille vähän semmoinen kauteen valmistava kisa, joka ajellaan pois kuleksimasta...?

----------


## Sanna04

Taktiikka taisi onnistua, Saganin facebook-sivulta: "It was OK today at the Tour Down Under. I rode for Sam Bennett, so I was  one of the last guys on the lead-out train for the sprint, or the  second last one. We’ll see how my legs are for the days to come – I’m  going to recover now for the next stage."

----------


## PeeHoo

Kalifornian ymoäriajo menee päällekekäin (11.-20.5.2017) Giron kanssa ja se heikentää kalifornialaisen kusab arvoa. Maisemat ovat paikoin komeat sielläkin. Kuva Cyclingweeksly-com-sivulta luvatta lainattu. http://www.cyclingweekly.co.uk/news/...e-stage-222586

----------


## rhubarb

Ainahan ToC on Giron kanssa samaan aikaan. Ne ovat eri kisat eri tyypeille.

----------


## PeeHoo

> Ainahan ToC on Giron kanssa samaan aikaan. Ne ovat eri kisat eri tyypeille.



Ei aina, mutta nykyisin. Alkuun ajettiin helmikuussa.

----------


## jarit

http://www.cyclingweekly.co.uk/news/...a-rider-309566

----------


## kukavaa

Voisko sen linkin lisäksi ilmotella mistä siinä on kyse? Kun ny postaamaan on käynyt nin ei kova vaiva. Toi on vähän ärsyttävää.

----------


## kuovipolku

Dubaissa kaksi ensimmäistä osuutta voittanut Marcel Kittelo keskeytti kolmannella etapilla. Sivutuulien ja hiekkamyrskyjen kiusaamassa pelotonissa oli kireä tunnelma ja Astanan Andrey Grivko käytti tehokkaasti nyrkkejään (ja diskattiin myöhemmin).

----------


## Sanna04

Ei kai Kittel sentään keskeyttänyt? Näyttäisi tulleen maaliin sijalla 11 ja johtaa edelleen kokonaiskisaa.

----------


## jarit

Kittelin vastaus Grivkolle twitterissä.

http://www.cyclingweekly.co.uk/news/...amazing-309694

----------


## Munarello

Ei se keskeyttänyt vaan ajoi maaliin hieman kärjen takana. Varmaan juuri sijalla 11. Huomenna ei sitten kirimiehet enää juhli.

Kun tuo Mr. Selin tuolla harmittelee Novo Nordiskin (tai siis Henttalan) vaisuja otteita niin voisikohan olla, että ovat lähteneet vain ajamaan kilpailun läpi treenimielessä..?

----------


## kuovipolku

Keskeyttäminen oli tosiaan ihan oma aivopieru. Eihän siellä ollut mitään minkä olisi voinut edes kääntää väärin.

Mutta jos yhtään muistelen oikein, ei "pelotonin sisäisistä tapahtumista" kuten kyynärpäistä, lyönneistä eikä huitaisuista ole annettu hylkäämistä ja kisasta poissulkemista kummempia rangaistuksia. Siis poislukien jotkut loppukiritapahtumat (eli liian näkyvät ja/tai suoraan ja välittömästi lopputuloksiin vaikuttavat teot).

----------


## Paolo

> Ei se keskeyttänyt vaan ajoi maaliin hieman kärjen takana. Varmaan juuri sijalla 11. Huomenna ei sitten kirimiehet enää juhli.
> 
> Kun tuo Mr. Selin tuolla harmittelee Novo Nordiskin (tai siis Henttalan) vaisuja otteita niin voisikohan olla, että ovat lähteneet vain ajamaan kilpailun läpi treenimielessä..?



En sanoisi Joonaksen suoritusta mitenkään erityisen vaisuksi. Kolmen etapin jälkeen 20sek kärjestä. Häntäpään porukka jäänyt kuitenkin jo kymmen minuuttia.
Huomisen sääennuste lupailee muuten jopa lumisadetta Arabiemiraatteihin..

----------


## Munarello

Nojoo, en tarkoittanutkaan moittivaan sävyyn vaisuiksi vaan lähinnä sitä, että tv-kuvissa tiimi on näkynyt lähinnä pelotonin häntäpäässä eikä ole esimerkiksi saanut ukkoa hatkaan ja ollut ylipäätään melko passiivinen. Sitähän Selin on harmitellut, koska kaikkihan me haluaisimme nähdä Henttalan ns "kilpailun ytimessä jne." Ehkä heillä ei ole tavoitteenakaan olla aktiivisesti kuvissa. Kausihan on tooosi pitkä joten ehtiihän sitä myöhemmin.

----------


## CamoN

Isot tallit on niin vahvoja, ettei Novo Nordiskilta varmaan voi realistisesti odottaa mitään järisyttäviä suorituksia? Enemmän ehkä upporikasta tai rutiköyhää yhden etapin ihmettä tai sitten ehjää kokonaiskisaa joukkueen tasoisella suorituksella, minkälainen se sitten onkaan suhteessa pelotoniin.

----------


## Munarello

Täysin samaa mieltä. Itsehän en odotellutkaan heiltä mitään suurta. Kunhan vain jeesustelen Selinin juttuja suhteessa mahdollisiin tiimin omiin tavoitteisiin. Sitähän ei varmaan käy kieltäminen, että ovat olleet passiivisia verrattuna esim Aqua Blue Sportiin, jolla on ollut tuolla Dubaissa jamppa hatkassa joka etapilla.  :Hymy:

----------


## Sanna04

TNN:n taktiikka on antaa uudelle kuskille Quentin Valognesille kokemusta kisoista ja samalla toki opetella joukkueena suurien tallien seassa pärjäämistä. Valognes on 20-vuotias ranskalainen kirimies, jolle on yritetty ekoilla etapeilla pedata paikkaa kisan lopussa kärkiporukkaan. Ekana päivänä pääsivät Charles Planetin kanssa lopussa sinne hyville paikoille, mutta eipä siellä kahdestaan kirimiesten junille mitään mahda, ja kommunikaatiokatkoksiakin kävi ja Valognes menetti peesin.

Tänään Joonas oli mukana päivän ekassa hatkayrityksessä. Omien sanojensa mukaan ajoivat 5-10 minuuttia ihan täysiä karkuun, mutta pääjoukossa oli takaa-ajo päällä ja kiinni tulivat. Sitten ei enää Joonaksen tarvinnutkaan yrittää muihin iskuihin, ajoi jalat alta siihen ekaan. TNN:ltä oli kyllä yritystä kaikkiin muihinkin hatkoihin, mutta silloin kun se lopulta irti päässyt porukka meni, olivat TNN:n miehet vähän pussissa ja hatka missattiin. Tallipäällikkö on ollut kyllä tyytyväinen tiimin suorituksiin, on ajettu hyvin joukkueena ja ansaittu oma paikka pelotonissa, mikä ei ole uusille ts. ei-pro talleille itsestään selvyys.

Ps. Lukisitte liiton tiedotteita, sieltä nämäkin olisi löytynyt  :Hymy:  (kun ne sinne on ensin TNN:n kisarapsoista kaivettu..  :Leveä hymy: )

----------


## Munarello

Ei me nyt mitään tiedotteita ruveta lukemaan! Tehdään vaan omat johtopäätökset vahvalla mutulla.  :Leveä hymy:  Tängjuu-mies kiittää jäsen Sanna04:ää infosta.

----------


## kervelo

> Kittelin vastaus Grivkolle twitterissä.
> 
> http://www.cyclingweekly.co.uk/news/...amazing-309694



Grivko on kirjoitellut vastineensa tapahtumiin, löytyy miehen facebook-sivulta. Kuvauksen perusteella ei Kittel ollut ihan niin puhtoinen ja viaton, kuin antaa kovasti ymmärtää.

----------


## kuovipolku

“In the fighting for position, and as it was confirmed by Kittel  himself, he shouldered firstly my team-mate Dmitriy Gruzdev and then me,  creating a very tense and dangerous situation that could cause a big  crash in the peloton."

Siinä Grivkon kommentti pähkinänkuoressa. Hän mielestään vastasi samalla mitalla (ja oli siitä tietysti pahoillaan) mutta antoi siis ymmärtää että Kittelin pitäisi tajuta ettei sata kilometriä ennen maalia voi ajaa samalla lailla kuin kirijunien kilvoitellessa keskenään ja että vaikka kuinka on Marcel Kittel se ei anna erikoisoikeuksia aiheuttaa tarpeetonta vaaraa muille ajajille.

No, enpä usko että kukaan arveli että Grivko ei olisi ensin jostain provosoitunut...

----------


## kervelo

Sattuu sitä ammattilaisillekin: Dumoulinin pyörän runko rikkoontui lennolla harjoitusleirille.
http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/dumo...en-bike-frame/

Ammattilaisilla tuo ei tosin liene yhtä surkea tilanne, kuin tavallisilla kuntoililjoilla.

----------


## kukavaa

Sergio Henao kantaa Kolumbian trikoloria tällä kaudella maantiellä, Pantano aika-ajoissa.
Ja Lepistö tuli neljänneksi Omloop Hagelandissa. Hyvähyvä, tästä se lähtee.

----------


## kukavaa

Naiste "touria" ei ilmeisesti tänä vuonna ajeta päällekkäisyyksien ansiosta: http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/wome...lash-of-dates/

----------


## kuovipolku

Eilen ajettii Nokere Koerse. Miljoonasopimuksensa, nyrkkeilytaustansa, kiistellyn ajotapansa, hylättyjen voittojensa, viimevuotisen hotellinyrkkinujakointinsa ja siitä aiheutuneen TdF-poisjääntinsa ansiosta tunnettu Cofidis-kuski otti kauden ensimmäisen voittonsa ylivoimaiseen tapaan. Suurimmat otsikot vei kuitenkin Lotto-Soudalin Kris Boeckmans jonka nähtiin televisiossa tarttuvan toiseen belgialaiseen kuskiin ja "työntävän" tämän taaksepäin koko pelotonin läpi. Tapahtumaa edelsi suukopu ja Boeckmans kävi vielä tämän jälkeen selittämässä jotain perässä ajaneen tuomariauton vieressä. 

Vielä kilpailun kuluessa twiitattiin mm: "Le #WTF du jour, quand @krisboeckmans prend Justin Jules par l'épaule et le fait descendre TOUT le peloton. Pas copains...#NokereKoerse" ja Boeckmans itse twiittasi myöhemmin: "I did it my way, maybe it's not the best way but always with respect and security for my colleagues. #NokereKoerse". Tapahtuman toinen osapuoli, Pro Conti -tason tallin WB Veranclassic Aqua Protect ajaja Justin Jules ei ole kommentoinut. Tuomaristo ei ole toistaiseksi langettanut rangaistuksia kummallekaan.

Boeckmansin mukaan Jules syyllistyi vaaralliseen ajotapaan jota ei kehotuksista huolimatta muuttanut. Kun Jules vielä tarttui hänen satulaansa ja kiroili ranskaksi, hän katsoi aiheelliseksi toimia omalla tavallaan. Taustalla lienee aikaisempaa, miehet ovat samanikäisiäkin ja yhteistä historiaa löytyy varmasti. Boeckmansin käytöstä selittänee lisäksi myös se että hän loukkaantui vakavasti isossa kasassa vuoden 2015 Vueltassa ja häntä mm. pidettiin viikon päivät koomassa. 

Julesin tausta on juoruilemisen arvoinen. Hän tappoi 18-vuotiaana alkoholisti-isäpuolensa ja sai kolmen vuoden vankilatuomion. Hänen oikea isänsä Pascal Jules oli kuollut auto-onnettomuudessa Justinin ollessa yksivuotias. Pascal Jules oli ammattipyöräilijä, joka ajoi 80-luvun alussa legendaarisessa Renault-Elf -tallissa eli Bernard Hinaultin, Laurent Fignonin, Greg LeMondin ja Marc Madiot'n tiimikaverina. 

http://www.thebikecomesfirst.com/kri...-koerse-video/

----------


## kuovipolku

Laitetaan tämäkin paremman otsikon puutteessa, vaikka kyseessä on oikeastaan pelkkä entisen ammattipyöräilijän nimi eli tuotemerkki ja markkinoinnissa käytetty persoona.

Belgialainen Nieuwsblad tietää kertoa että fietsbedrijf Eddy Merckx Cycles teki viime vuonna 8,8 miljoonan euron liikevaihdolla 5,7 miljoonan euron tappion. Yrityksen velat ovat nyt yhteensä 17 miljoonaa euroa. Oma pääoma on kuitenkin tuplattu vajaasta 14 miljoonasta yli 27 miljoonaan euroon, joten ihan heti ei olla menossa konkurssiin. Tuloksen kääntämistä voitolliseksi vaikeuttaa mm kova hintakilpailu joka pitää kateprosentin alhaisena.

Kun ymmärrän talousasioista vain osan - ja nekin usein väärin - en osaa sanoa miten tuommoisen tappion tekeminen tämän alan firmalta onnistuu. Onko tehty rohkeasti isompi investointi tuotantoon, onko tehty optimistisesti liikaa pyöriä jotka ovat jääneet käsiin, onko yritetty vallata tilaa markkinoilla toimittamalla kauppiaille pyöriä ilman ehtoja, onko yritetty valloittaa Amerikkaa ja rakennettu tulevien myyntimäärien mukaan mitoitettu systeemi?

----------


## Mach-0

Cap Epic käynnissä. Mukana Schurter ja Nysse-setä nauttimassa eläkevuosistaan.

Take a look at Absa Cape Epic's events on Livestream http://livestream.com/accounts/18093409

----------


## VesaP

^Hincapie/Evans pari myös ja Purito Rodriques myös jonkun kanssa ajaa tuolla. Vanhat paapat fiilistelee kun ei tarvii enää elantoaan ajamalla hankkia.

----------


## kuovipolku

Päivän puheenaihe lienee Dwars door Vlaanderenin ohella eilinen Katalonian ympäriajon toinen etappi joka oli joukkueaika-ajo. Movistar voitti ja ensimmäisenä maalilinjan ylittänyt Jose Joaquin Rojas ehti jo iloita johtajanpaidastaan ja antaa haastatteluja - mutta valkovihreäraitaisessa paidassa ajaakin tänään Alejandro Valverde. Rojas sai näet kolmen minuutin aikasakon, koska oli antanut työntöapua Andrey Amadorille kahdesti ja Nelson Oliveiralle kerran.

Etenkin Movistarille kahdella sekunnilla hävinneessä ja toiseksi tulleessa BMC-tallissa oltiin vahvasti sitä mieltä että sääntöjen mukaan koko joukkuetta eli jokaista ajajaa olisi pitänyt sääntöjen mukaan rangaista minuutin aikasakolla. Tämä olisi tietysti nostanut Rohan Dennisin kilpailun johtoon ja heikentänyt merkittävästi Valverden menestymismahdollisuuksia. Englanninkielisten sääntöjen mukaan niin olisikin ilmeisesti pitänyt toimia, mutta ranskankielisten sääntöjen voidaan tulkita määräävän että vain työntäjää ja työnnettävää voidaan rangaista ja niin tehtiinkin, sakkoa tuli kullekin minuutti per rikkomus. Tämä oli täysin oikein, sillä UCI:n säännöissä lukee myös että erikielisten versioiden eroavuuksien kohdalla ranskankielinen sanamuoto ratkaisee.

Arvoitukseksi jää olisiko tuomaristo ylipäätään puuttunut asiaan ellei BMC olisi julkistanut videota ja mm Tejay van Garderen tweetannut aiheesta viidellekymmenelletuhannelle seuraajalleen...


UCI:n sääntöjen monitulkintaisuudesta, eri kilpailujen tuomaristojen epäjohdonmukaisesta linjasta ja kommissaarien mielivaltaa lähentelevistä tulkinnoista on muuten hyvä esimerkki Tirreno-Adriaticon kuudennen etapin tasoristeystapaus. Ainoat säännöissä mainitut tilanteet joihin tuomariston on puututtava ovat kun hatka jolla on yli 30 sekunnin keula joutuu pysähtymään ja se ajetaan puomin ollessa alhalla ja kun peloton menee poikki osan päästessä ennen ääni- tai valomerkkeja radan yli ja osan jäädessä odottamaan. 

Nythän hatka (jossa Joonas Henttalakin oli mukana) onnistui kasvattamaan johtoaan vähän yli kahdesta vähän yli viiteen minuuttin, mutta sääntöjen mukaan se oli nimenomaan sellainen tilanne jossa "no action shall be taken and the closed level crossing shall be considered a mere race incident". Kuten kilpailua seuranneet hyvin muistavat, tuomarit kuitenkin pysäyttivät hatkan ja määräsivät sen odottamaan pääjoukon häviämän ajan. 

Sääntökohta jonka kenties voidaan tulkita mahdollistavan tämän on tyypillistä UCI-sääntötekstiä: "Any other situation (prolonged closure of the barrier, etc.) shall be resolved by the commissaires." Koska missään ei määritellä missä vaiheessa normaalista tasoristeyksen suljettunaoloajasta tuleekin "prolonged closure", se on näköjään täysin tuomariston vapaassa harkinnassa - minkä jälkeen se voikin tehdä haluamansa päätöksen edellisistä sääntökohdista piittaamatta.


PS Maantiepyöräilyssä on tietenkin vähän niin kuin esimerkiksi jääkiekossa että sääntöjä tiukasti tulkitsemalla "pelistä ei tulisi mitään" tai ainakin silloin jouduttaisiin puuttumaan moniin seikkoihin joita lajin historiassa on opittu pitämään normaaleina ja siihen kuuluvina tapoina ja piirteinä.

----------


## rhubarb

Jottei jäisi väärää mielikuvaa, selvennetään nyt sen verran että Rojas ei missään tapauksessa _työntämällä avustanut_ joukkuetovereitaan, vaan ohjasi heidät eteensä junassa. Ihan sitä perusturvallisuushommaa jota näkee joka kisassa kun liikutaan eri vauhdeilla.

----------


## VesaP

> Englanninkielisten sääntöjen mukaan niin olisikin ilmeisesti pitänyt toimia, mutta ranskankielisten sääntöjen voidaan tulkita määräävän että vain työntäjää ja työnnettävää voidaan rangaista ja niin tehtiinkin, sakkoa tuli kullekin minuutti per rikkomus. Tämä oli täysin oikein, sillä UCI:n säännöissä lukee myös että erikielisten versioiden eroavuuksien kohdalla ranskankielinen sanamuoto ratkaisee.



No kyllä ne nyt sit oli päättäneet antaa voiton BMC:lle TTT:ssä:

http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/bmc-...d-for-pushing/

----------


## VesaP

> Jottei jäisi väärää mielikuvaa, selvennetään nyt sen verran että Rojas ei missään tapauksessa _työntämällä avustanut_ joukkuetovereitaan, vaan ohjasi heidät eteensä junassa. Ihan sitä perusturvallisuushommaa jota näkee joka kisassa kun liikutaan eri vauhdeilla.



No jo nyt on on helvetti mitä pelleilyä UCIlta ja järjestäjiltä!!!

http://video.eurosport.co.uk/cycling...50/video.shtml

Tuolla video. Eihän tuossa nyt mitään työntämistä tapahdu. Normaalisti ohjas vaan jonossa valuvan kaverin eteensä että hei, mee sää mun eteen. WTF! No, BMC saa twitterissä aika negaa osakseen että mitä itkupillejä jne.

----------


## kuovipolku

Pahoittelen mahdollista väärän mielikuvan aiheuttamista ja ennenkaikkea sitä etten ollut älynnyt UCI:n pystyvän ns. nukkumaan yön yli ja heräämään noin paljon viisaampana. Sanavalinta oli tarkoitettu käännökseksi säännöissä lukevasta, mutta videolinkki olisi tietenkin ollut paikallaan jotta jokainen kiinnostunut olisi voinut halutessaan saada tapahtuneesta paremman käsityksen.

Lisään pari linkkiä joissa tätä kuollutta hevosta surutta hakataan:
http://www.velonews.com/2017/03/news...nya-ttt_433309
http://www.podiumcafe.com/2017/3/21/...star-catalunya
http://road.cc/content/news/219600-v...egally-pushing

Sääntöpykälät englanninkielisenä esim täällä:
http://www.thebikecomesfirst.com/bmc...nya-ttt-video/

----------


## Köfte

> No jo nyt on on helvetti mitä pelleilyä UCIlta ja järjestäjiltä!!!
> 
> http://video.eurosport.co.uk/cycling...50/video.shtml
> 
> Tuolla video. Eihän tuossa nyt mitään työntämistä tapahdu. Normaalisti ohjas vaan jonossa valuvan kaverin eteensä että hei, mee sää mun eteen. WTF! No, BMC saa twitterissä aika negaa osakseen että mitä itkupillejä jne.



Tällaisen käsityksen minäkin sain; paimentamista, mutta ei työntämistä. Katsoin juuri €-sportin uusinnan.
Taitaa tulla sääntötulkintojen puolesta mielenkiintoinen kausi?

----------


## TERU

> Tällaisen käsityksen minäkin sain; paimentamista, mutta ei työntämistä. Katsoin juuri €-sportin uusinnan.
> Taitaa tulla sääntötulkintojen puolesta mielenkiintoinen kausi?



Olihan tuossa vähän erikoista taktikointia, vaikka nuo kaksi työntämistä mitkä näin vaikuttivat melkoisen harmittomilta. Mutta tuo saman numeron pysyminen viimeisenä (4), nuo työnnöt ja pysyttäytyminen pitkään jälkijoukon valvojana viittasi joukkuetaktiikkaan, jotain sääntöjä tuossa varmaan koeteltiin. Tuollaista en ole aiemmin nähnyt enkä sääntöjä tunne, luotan tuomareihin.

----------


## kuovipolku

The Inner Ringin kommenttiosastolla vahvoja mutta perustellun tuntuisia ja asiallisesti esitettyjä mielipiteitä tästä alkaen: http://inrng.com/2017/03/the-moment-...comment-163663 

Tiivistäen: periaatteessa sama käsitys kuin rhubarbilla yllä, joskin vähemmän niukin sanoin esitettynä. Rojas oli tässä se heikoin lenkki joka halusikin pysytellä (välillä) viimeisenä ja ohjasi käsipelillä viimeiseksi tulossa olleen ottamaan paikan edestään. Sekä Amadoria että Oliveiraa pidetään vahvempina TTT-ajajina jotka tuskin olisivat edes tarvinneet työntöapua (jottei rakoa edelläajavaan olisi päässyt syntymään) vaan autettavaksi nähdään Rojas joka sai hyrrän tai telaketjun kierrossa nåin aina yhden ylimääräisen peesivuoron.

Ja samoin kuin rhubarb, tällaisia "kommunikaatiokosketuksia" on käytetty iät ja ajat eikä niihin ole puututtu eivätkä ne ole sääntöä kirjoitettaessa tarkoitettuja työntöapuja. Nyt vain BMC:n vähän likaisena keinona käyttöön ottama tuomariston painostus sosiaalisen median ja pyöräilyn olemusta ja lajin hienouksia tuntemattoman suuren yleisön ja kuin narusta vedettävien toimittajien avulla tuotti tulosta, 

En voi olla kovin paljon eri mieltä.

----------


## Munarello

Missä on se kuuluisa Rule #5 Harden the Fuck Up, kun sitä tarvitaan?

----------


## PeeHoo

Tänään Katalonian ympäriajossa melkoinen loppunousu.

----------


## Munarello

Taitavat kataloonit tuossa kuvassa hieman liioitella tuota mäkeä, kun tv-kuvassa kerrottiin strategisiksi mitoiksi 8,4km keskijyrkkyydellä 9% ja max 20%.  :Hymy: 

Edit: Sehän on tietenkin selvää, että Froomen kuntohuippu on Heinäkuulla, mutta mies näyttää olevan jo nyt varsin hyvässä kondiksessa.

----------


## PeeHoo

Tänään vaaditaan Kataloniassa alamäkiajotaitoja.

----------


## fiber

Onko joku seurannut miten kävi niin, että Froome on kakkosporukassa yli 13 minuuttia perässä?

JK. Selinin lyhyen selityksen perusteella ei vaan ole ollut valppaana ison hatkan lähtiessä. Kuulostaa kyllä eksoottiselta olla niin unessa.

----------


## Munarello

Kai siellä kohta aletaan vaihtamaan nastarenkaita alle ja pilkkihaalaria päälle?  :Hymy:

----------


## CamoN

> Onko joku seurannut miten kävi niin, että Froome on kakkosporukassa yli 13 minuuttia perässä?
> 
> JK. Selinin lyhyen selityksen perusteella ei vaan ole ollut valppaana ison hatkan lähtiessä. Kuulostaa kyllä eksoottiselta olla niin unessa.



Aikaeron suuruudesta päätellen on varmaan käynyt merkkausvirhe ihan alkuvaiheessa. Ajateltu ettei juuri tuota väliä tarvitse vetää kiinni, ja sitten todetaan hetki myöhemmin ettei perävaloja enää näy eikä ole mitään takeita että saisi kiinni edes yrittämällä.

Hienoa kuvaa, kun 18 minuuttia perässä oleva porukka ajaa kesäisissä maisemissa ja samaan aikaan kärkiporukkaa ympäröi umpihanki vajaassa kilometrissä.

----------


## kuovipolku

Cyclingnews livereportin alkaessa oli ajettu 46 km ja splitti oli tapahtunut, ero oli 30s. Trek ja Movistar pistivät vauhtia. ero kasvoi nopeasti minuuttiin, sitten hitaammin puoleentoista. Team Sky kavensi eron minuuttiin, sitten se vakiintui kahteen. Sky yritti vielä kerran muttei taaskaan saanut kiinni kuin sen puoli minuuttia. Puolivälissä eli 90 km kohdalla ero oli 2.30 ja se tuplaantui seuraavien 10 km aikana. Sky retkahti ja luovutti.

Jälleen kerran päivän kiinnostavin ja merkittävin tapahtuma jäi katsojilta näkemättä, Ehkä kommenteista tai espanjankielisistä jutuista löytyy tarkempia kuvauksia ratkaisevista hetkistä. 

Ehkä Team Sky oli suunnitellut tekevänsä jotain etapin mahtinousussa ja Froomen oli tarkoitus yrittää häneltä jo odotettuun tapaan karkuun Valverdea laskussa - eikä talli ollut valmistautunut siihen että muillakin oli omia, tästä poikkeavia suunnitelmia...

----------


## plr

Eikös viime Vueltassa Sky nukahtanut vähän samalla tavalla?

Joo näköjään 2016 Vueltan 15. etapilla Sky onnistui jotenkin samantyyppisesti uinahtamaan ja Froomelta ehkä meni Vueltan voitto juuri tuon takia sivu suun. Pikkuisen on vielä joukkuetaktiikassa hiomista ennen grand toureja.  :Hymy: 

http://www.cyclingnews.com/races/vue...ge-15/results/

----------


## Köfte

^Muistan tapahtuman, Selin vanhempi jaksoi taivastella "riittävästi".

P.S. Clentadorin hehkutus saisi jo riittää.

----------


## .jon

Onneks katoin, Katalonian ympäriajo tarjos kyllä todella säkenöivää pyöräilyviihdettä lähes joka päivä. Valverde jäätävässä kondiksessa.

----------


## Munarello

"Ai lav tis kuukin revoluuson."  :Leveä hymy:  Tämä on näitä sponsoreiden tarpeita varten tehtyjä, äärimmäisen uskottavia, kaupallisia tiedotteita.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9Y6rcODQx0c

----------


## stenttou

Hivenen mennään ot, mutta Bora liesituulettimen omistajana voi sanoa, että kyllä Peter on oikeassa!

----------


## durakki

Vuelta baskimaa 1. etappi. Alaphlipiltä varmahko voitto sivu suun, kun gummi puhkesi.

----------


## OJ

:Leveä hymy:

----------


## Munarello

^Aika hyvä, vähän hörähdin.  :Hymy:  

Aika mitäänsanomaton etappi tänään tuolla Baskimaalla. On siellä sentään pari mäkisempää etappia tarjolla. Jospa se siitä vähän kiihtyisi.

Edit: Simolan mukana olosta lähetyksessä plussaa.

----------


## TERU

> Edit: Simolan mukana olosta lähetyksessä plussaa.



Joo sopisi vaikka Selinin seuraajaksi, nyt kun muutaman jakson kuunnellut. Äänessä persoonallisuutta kuten P. Selinilläkin on. Passais hyvin.

----------


## rhubarb

Simolalle lisäpeukkua. Vähän vaatii vielä tottumusta mutta paranee joka kerta.

----------


## Köfte

Josko Selinin Conta-hehkutus nyt vähän jo laantuisi?
Simolan läsnäolo oli kyllä hyvä homma. Hieman muitakin näkökulmia.

----------


## 90kg

Cavendishilla näköjään diagnosoitu pusutauti.

----------


## jarit

Spessu otti vastuun Terpstran hajonneesta fillarista P-R:ssä.
http://www.cyclingweekly.com/news/ra...x-crash-325298

----------


## kukavaa

http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/mich...d-in-training/
Neljänneksi Alpeilla sijoittunut  ja johtajanpaitaa kantanut ekan etapin voittaja, Scarponi, on kuollut harjoitus lenkillä:'(

edit. Keposat mullat, ride in paradise jne.

----------


## CamoN

Huh, jopas sattui. Isot osanotot omaisille, siinä oli yksi niistä oikeista "pitkänlinjan ketjunpyörittäjistä" jos tässä yhteydessä kehtaa käyttää kulunutta ilmaisua.

----------


## FP3

> Huh, jopas sattui. Isot osanotot omaisille, siinä oli yksi niistä oikeista "pitkänlinjan ketjunpyörittäjistä" jos tässä yhteydessä kehtaa käyttää kulunutta ilmaisua.



Kyllä, tämä sattuu. Kaveri oli vielä Astanan kapteeni tulevassa Girossa. Voi surku. Vaimo ja kaksi pientä lasta jäi.

----------


## jarit

http://www.cyclingweekly.com/news/la...k-limit-326660

----------


## OJ

Jotain on vialla Kun Sagan näyttää porukan hillityltä kaverilta

https://twitter.com/laura_meseguer/s...96492172546048

----------


## kuovipolku

Team Skyn nuorella italialaisella Gianni Mosconilla paloivat syystä tai toisesta käämit FDJ:n Kévin Rezan kanssa Tour de Romandien toiseksi viimeisellä etapilla ja hän ilmaisi itseään käyttäen rasistiseksi kuvattua kieltä. Reza läksyttikin aiheesta Mosconia maalissa:



Moscon pyysi Rezalta anteeksi ja sekä Team Sky että Moscon esittivät julkisen anteeksipyynnön seuraavana aamuna sen jälkeen kun Rezan tallitoveri Sebastian Reichenbach oli tweetannut:

 *Seb Reichenbach*‏ @*reichenbach_seb* Apr 28 




                             Choqué d'entendre encore des imbéciles utiliser des insultes racistes dans le peloton pro. Vous êtes une honte pour notre sport.  #*TDR2017 


*

Reza hyväksyi anteeksipyynnön, samoin kuin FDJ joka myös ilmoitti ettei tallilla ole vaatimuksia eikä se aio kommentoida enempää. Myrsky sosiaalisessa mediassa oli kuitenkin alkanut, Team Skyta moitittiin siitä että talli antoi Mosconin ajaa kilpailun loppuun. UCI:ssakin ehkä tunnettiin paineita ja sen toimesta uutisoitiin että kaikki valitukset rasismista tutkitaan. Tämän kaiken jälkeen Team Sky päätti asettaa ajajansa kuuden viikon kilpailukaranteenin ja määräsi hänet osallistumaan kurssille aiheesta "diversity awareness".

https://www.theguardian.com/sport/20...s-racial-abuse

http://www.bbc.com/sport/cycling/39769163

----------


## jarit

Miten onkaan mennyt ohitse että kotimainen vaate valmistaja Icepeak  onkin FDJ:n yhteistyökumppani.

----------


## kuovipolku

Jaa, onhan se tässäkin ketjussa kerrottu kuinka L-Fashion Groupiin (eli siihen Luhtana suureksi kasvaneeseen lahtelaiseen yritykseen) kuuluva Icepeak on ollut FDJ:n "partenaire" kohta jo viisi vuotta. 

Mutta tietty: kun tallin ajoasut tekee joku muu (pitkään Nalini ja tänä vuonna Ale) eikä FDJ:n tyyliin ole kuulunut lätkiä ajopaitaan kaikkien yhteistyökumppanien nimiä, niin ei suoraa näkyvyyttäkään esim Eurosportin lähetyksissä ole tullut. Ajajat kai pitävät Icepeakia vapaa-ajan vetiminään.


PS Multa on mennyt ohi tekeekö One Way Katusha Alpecinin ajoasut? Sopimus Team Katushan kanssa kattoi vain vuodet 2015-2016 enkä ole huomannut että sen jatkamisesta olisi uutisoitu (mutta en ole lukenut myöskään että talli olisi tehnyt yhteistyösopimuksen jonkun muun vaatemerkin kanssa):

----------


## Warlord

One Way enää tee Katusha-Alpecinin vaatteita, tuollaisiahan ne myyvät eikä vaatteissa näy valmistajan merkkejä joten olisko ne jotain omaa tuotantoa:

https://katusha-sports.com/

----------


## nilkkapaineet

Froome kolhittu autolla tämän oman todistuksen mukaan tarkoitushakuisesti. Ei käynyt pahemmin, mutta pyörä osissa. Guardian juttu, joka perustuu Froomen omaan tweettiin.

----------


## VesaP

^Ja CN:n kommenteissa suurin osa vain kuittailee TUEsta ja marginal gaineista. ***** mitä pellejä. Sais varmaan joku rättipää tappaa bussillisen SKY kuskeja niin silti vaan samat vitsailut olis että TUE korjaa!! ***** mitä pellejä.

http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/froo...training-ride/

Pyörä siinä hapessa että ihme tuuria oli ettei miehelle käynyt ilmeisesti mitään.

----------


## rhubarb

Miten helvetissä se onnistuu vetää ne rasistiset kommentit ihan mihin topikkiin tahansa?

----------


## kuovipolku

Ei varmaankaan ole mistään pääteltävissä tai edes arvattavissa tiesikö tai tajusiko autoilija kiilaavansa (a) oikeaa Team Skyn pyöräilijää eikä jotain Wigglen tarjouskamoja saalistanutta harrastelijaa tai muuta wannabepyöräilijää tai (b) nimenomaan Chris Froomea?

Eikä taida kuski paljastaa tiesikö vai ei jos ja kun jää kiinni vaan kertoo asiasta kuultuna ei mitään nähneensä ja auton vain tuntemattomasta syystä ajautuneen sivuun. Tai  pyöräilijän tehneen yllättävän koukkauksen keskelle tietä.

----------


## kukavaa

> Miten helvetissä se onnistuu vetää ne rasistiset kommentit ihan mihin topikkiin tahansa?



Samaa mieltä.

----------


## VesaP

> Miten helvetissä se onnistuu vetää ne rasistiset kommentit ihan mihin topikkiin tahansa?







> Samaa mieltä.



Minuako tarkoitatte??

----------


## kukavaa

> Minuako tarkoitatte??



En rprprin puolesta sanomaan, mut joo.
edit. Vihje: "rättipää".

----------


## VesaP

^Ai anteeksi kun viljelen jokapaikkaan rasistista kommenttia. Ärsytti vaan Froomen puolesta tuo kohellus ja otin esimerkin kautta tuon tilanteen. Pahoitteluni kielenkäytöstä. Täytyy parantaa tapani ja olla hiljempaa täällä. Poistun takavasemmalle...

----------


## kuovipolku

Joo, olihan se terroristiskenaario tarpeeton (etenkin kun sen arvatenkin sen mielessä olleen Saksassa sattuneen tapauksen takaa paljastui aivan muu tekijä ja muita motiiveja kuin islamistinen terroristi) ja sana harvinaisen huonosti valittu (vaikka harrastaisi samantyyppistä kielenkäyttöä tasapuolisesti ja ihan kaikkiin suuntiin), mutta (sikäli kuin sillä on väliä) en ole pannut merkille että olisit harrastanut täällä rasististen kommenttien viljelyä.

Muuten pidän erinomaisen fiksuna että rasistiseen kielenkäyttöön ja kommentteihin puututaan välittömästi, mutta voihan senkin tehdä monella tapaa...



Froomeen palatakseni: tapauksessa yllätti myös se että tallille huipputärkeä kuski ilmeisesti käy treenilenkillä yksinään eli ilman edes moottoripyörällä liikkuvaa huolto/turvamiestä. Onneksi tämänkaltaiset tapaukset ovat sittenkin niin harvinaisia ettei niihin ole tarvinnut lähtökohtaisesti varautua - vaikka onhan tuoreessa muistissa Yoann Offredon tapaus ja hieman vanhempana Philippe Gilbertin (joissa tosin molemmissa syntyi ensin sanaharkkaa eikä autoa käytetty tekovälineenä).



Mutta vaihtaakseni mukavampaan aiheeseen, pienennä kevennyksenä Trek-Segafredon bussin seikkailu Sisilian pikkuteillä navigaattorin ohjeisiin luottaen: http://www.treksegafredo.com/blog/bl...-inconvenience

----------


## Köfte

Asiaan liittyen, onko Froomen tapauksesta mitään uudempaa tietoa juurikin
viitaten noihin aikaisempiin tapahtumiin?

----------


## fiber

ATOCin viimeöinen etappi sai hienon loppuratkaisun Talanskyn, Majkan ja Bennetin koittaessa vuoron perään. Ehkä isoimman chapeaun ansaitsee kuitenkin käsittämättömän sinnikäs Ian Boswell.

----------


## Köfte

^ Novo Nordiskin edesottamuksia tuolta olen lähinnä seuraillut, kiitos tiedoista.
Onko Alaphilippen voinnista tietoja; polvivaivoja oli klassikkoaikaan.

----------


## fiber

^Polvileikkaus, ja ilmeisesti jää ToC:n lisäksi väliin myös TdF.

Talansky muuten toi Cannondale-Drapacin ensimmäinen ison kisan etappivoiton kahteen vuoteen.

----------


## Köfte

^ Kiitos, kehno tuuri Julienilla.

----------


## kuovipolku

Toinen huonotuurinen Tour de Franceen tähdänny ranskalaisajaja on Warren Barguil joka mursi lonkkansa huhtikuussa Tour de Romandiessa.

Hyvänä uutisena voidaan varmasti pitää että usean vuoden tauon jälkeen 2018 tullaan Grand Tour -tasolla näkemään oikea baskitalli, sillä Euskadi Basque Country - Murias Team nousee ensi vuonna Pro Conti -joukkueeksi ja Vueltan pääpomo on jo luvannut sille villin kortin.

Ennätyksistä kiinnostuneille voidaan kertoa että Gavirian tämänpäiväinen etappivoitto Girossa tarkoittaa sitä että hän sivuaa nyt Hinaultin thän asti ainutlaatuista saavutusta vuoden 1978 Tourilla eli molemmilla on ensimmäisestä GT-kilpailustaan neljä osuusvoittoa. (Esimerkiksi Merckx tai Cavendish pystyivät samaan kolmannessa ja Cipollini neljännessä GT:ssaan.)

----------


## Köfte

Selin hehkutti tätä 1.GT:n voittojen määrää.
Googlasin* vihreän* Murias Orbean..? Kääk!

----------


## kuovipolku

En jaksa enää kuunnella Selinin selostusta - siinä käy kuitenkin joko niin että poltan jostain mitättömästä päreeni tai huomaan nukahtaneeni kun avaan silmäni ja ruudussa näkyy kokonaiskilpailun kärki päivän osuustulosten jälkeen - mutta arvelin että asiasta on saatettu mainita, olihan se jonkin verran odotettu ja ennakoitukin tapaus.


On ehkä syytä  muistaa ettei oranssi ollut Euskaltel-Euskadinkaan alkuperäinen väri, se tuli mukaan kuvioihin vasta kun Euskaltelista tuli nimisponsori (ja Euskaltelinkin oranssi on peräisin Orange-puhelinoperaattorin brändistä). Alunperin asujen väreinä olivat lyhyen aikaa sininen (pyöräsponsori Orbean mukaan) ja vihreä-valko-punainen (Baskimaan lipun ikurriñan mukaan).


PS Sinisestä en nyt löytänyt kuvaa; voikin olla että muistin väärin ja että sininen oli vain Euskadin "farmijoukkueen" väri.

----------


## SSGT-92

Oikein muistit,Euskaltel Euskadin farmi/junioritiimi ;

----------


## kuovipolku

Laitetaan vielä Köfteä tyrmistyttäneen Euskadi Basque Country - Murias Teamin ajopaita:




Eihän tuo vihreän sävy kovin tyylikäs ole. Kuvassa tallin stagiaire Óscar Rodríguez Garaicoechea joka kaatui parhaillaan ajettavan UCI:n Europe Tourin 2.1 kategoriaan kuuluvan Vuelta a Castilla y León toisella etapilla.

PS Mua riepoo hiukan tuo englannin käyttö, mutta toinen pääsponsoreista on Baskimaan autonomisen alueen hallitus ja "Euskadi Basque Country" on sen matkailunedistämiskampanjan brändi. (Murias Grupo on suurehko Baskimaalla toimiva rakennusalan yritys joka on sitoutunut joukkueen pitkäaikaiseksi tukijaksi, joten ihan heti ei ole odotettavissa samaan kohtaloa kuin Euskaltel-Euskadille, kun molemmat suhtanteiden kouriin joutuneet pääsponsorit vetivät samaan aikaan tukensa.)

----------


## kuovipolku

Kun nyt tuli useamman kuvan verran ajopaitajuttua, kerrottakoon että Grand Tour -putkestaan ja omatekoisista ajokengistään tunnettu Adam Hansen on ruvennut myös paitakauppiaaksi omalla Hanseeno-merkillään. 

Tämmöinen tuli bongatuksi eilisellä lenkillä (ja livenä oikein tyylikkääksi todettiin; makuasia toki).

----------


## kuovipolku

Norja on tunnetusti hieno maa joka voi ylpeillä monilla kovilla maantiepyöräilijöillään. Maassa ajetaan kaiken lisäksi kaksi UCI:n toiseksi korkeimman eli 2.HC-luokan etappikisaa, toukokuussa ajettava Tour of Norway ja elokuinen Arctic Race of Norway.

Meidän kaikkien suosikkikuski, kenties suotta uransa suuria lupauksia antaneiden alkuvuosien varjoon jäänyt Edvald Boasson Hagen on todellinen Mister Tour of Norway, sillä WT-joukkueita on ollut mukana kuutena vuotena ja nyt hän otti kahden kakkossijansa lisäksi jo kolmannen voiton. Kerran hän ei ole ollut mukana.


PS MM-kisat ajetaan tänä vuoona Bergenissa reitillä jonka pitäisi sopia Boasson Hagenille.

----------


## Köfte

> En jaksa enää kuunnella Selinin selostusta - siinä käy kuitenkin joko niin että poltan jostain mitättömästä päreeni tai huomaan nukahtaneeni kun avaan silmäni ja ruudussa näkyy kokonaiskilpailun kärki päivän osuustulosten jälkeen - mutta arvelin että asiasta on saatettu mainita, olihan se jonkin verran odotettu ja ennakoitukin tapaus.
> 
> 
> On ehkä syytä  muistaa ettei oranssi ollut Euskaltel-Euskadinkaan alkuperäinen väri, se tuli mukaan kuvioihin vasta kun Euskaltelista tuli nimisponsori (ja Euskaltelinkin oranssi on peräisin Orange-puhelinoperaattorin brändistä). Alunperin asujen väreinä olivat lyhyen aikaa sininen (pyöräsponsori Orbean mukaan) ja vihreä-valko-punainen (Baskimaan lipun ikurriñan mukaan).



Tuo olisikin ollut luonteva valinta, muistan kyllä nuokin ajat.

----------


## kuovipolku

Adam Hansenilla oli Twitterissä Giron toisena lepopäivänä pieni kilpailu - palkintoina Hanseenon T-paita kahdelle oikein tai lähimmäksi arvanneelle - siitä kuinka monta geeliä hän siihen mennessä eli ensimmäisten yhdeksän osuuden (joista yksi oli aika-ajo) oli syönyt. Oikea vastaus oli...
...
...
...
...
...
...
...
...
...
...

117!

----------


## Cat

Eli montako geeliä tunnissa?

----------


## kuovipolku

^ Sehän on helppo ja nopea laskutoimitus, kunhan viitsii tehdä!

No, mä olen kaikkien uteliaiden ja tiedonhaluisten ystävä: melko tarkkaan kolme ja puoli.

Pakki pysyy tuolla määrällä vielä kunnossa (vaikka eri makuja on varmasti syytä olla lukuisia), oikeaakin syötävää on tunnetusti tarjolla (ja sitä nautitaan ajajasta ja päivästä riippuen vaihteleva määrä) ja energiaa saa tietenkin myös urheilujuomista (joiden vahvuus vaihtelee suuresti ajajan ja olosuhteiden mukaan sekä etapin eri vaiheissa).

----------


## kuovipolku

Cannondale-Drapacin Michael Woods ajoi sunnuntaina ensimmäisen suuren ympäriajonsa maaliin 30-vuotiaana. Hän oli kaksikymppiseksi lupaava keskimatkojen juoksija, mm. Kanadan junioreiden ennätysmies maililla ja kolmellatonnilla, joutui lopettamaan toistuvien rasitusmurtumien takia, ajoi ensimmäisen pyöräkisansa 25-vuotiaana ja ajaa nyt toista kauttaan WT-tasolla.

Pitkähkö juttu mutta erinomaisen luettava. Myös hänen blogiinsa kannatta tutustua vaikkapa jonain sadepäivänä kun on aikaa muttei viitsi lähteä ajamaan.

----------


## kuovipolku

Vauhtia piisaa myös tai ennen kaikkea alamäessä. Sveitsin ympäriajosta etapilta jossa kolumbialainen huippulupaus Miquel Angel Lopez kaatui tänään mutta selvisi (tavanomaisten vammojen ohella) muutamalla menetetyllä hampaalla.

----------


## kuovipolku

Kevin Rezan instagramin mukaan hänen laitteensa näytti vitesse maximalena 135.44 km/h. 

PS Mulla ei ole mitään tietoa siitä mitä laitetta hän tai Vanmarcke käyttävät eli miten mahdollisesti tai todennäköisesti Rezan kohdalla kyse on vain laitteen omasta piikistä tai mikä vaikutus virheellisillä lukemilla on Vanmarcken huippulukemiin.

----------


## kuovipolku

Domenico Pozzovivon edellisestä voitosta Giro del Tirrenon (eli nykyään Tour of Alpsin nimellä kulkevan etappikilpailun) 3. osuudella (jolla hän jätti taakseen Richie Porten ja Mikel Landan) ehtikin vierähtää aikaa, sillä se tuli huhtikuussa 2015. Tour de Suissen 6. osuuden voitto toi pienikokoiselle ja akateemisena älypäänäkin tunnetulle veteraanikuskille myös johtajanpaidan (josta hän tosin joutunee luopumaan launtaina tai viimeistään sunnuntain aika-ajon jälkeen).

----------


## Leopejo

> Domenico Pozzovivon edellisestä voitosta Giro del *Tirrenon* (eli nykyään Tour of Alpsin nimellä kulkevan etappikilpailun) 3. osuudella (jolla hän jätti taakseen Richie Porten ja Mikel Landan) ehtikin vierähtää aikaa, sillä se tuli huhtikuussa 2015. Tour de Suissen 6. osuuden voitto toi pienikokoiselle ja akateemisena älypäänäkin tunnetulle veteraanikuskille myös johtajanpaidan (josta hän tosin joutunee luopumaan launtaina tai viimeistään sunnuntain aika-ajon jälkeen).



Trentino:n. Tirreno - Adriatico on eri kilpailu, jossa hän ei kai ole ikinä voittanut etappia, vaikka hyviä sijoituksia kokonaiskilpailussa on ollut muutama.

----------


## kuovipolku

Lapsus mikä lipsus! En sentään kirjottanut Torino enkä Tirano:-) 

La Pulce di Policoro (Basilicatassa, saapasmaan pohjassa, koron ja päkiän välissä, sijaitsevan kotikaupunkinsa mukaan "Policoron kirppu"),  La Pulce Lucana (vanhan historiallisen alueen ja Rooman valtakunnan aikaisen hallintoalueen Lucanian mukaan) , Il Dottore Pozzovivio (korkeakoulututkintonsa takia), Il Pozzo rai joskus Il Mini-scalatore (Mini-Mäkimies) katkaisi voitollaan myös tallinsa AG2R-La Mondialen voitottoman putken World Tour -tason kilpailuissa. Edellinen oli Pierre Latourin viime vuoden Vueltasta tuoma.

Edellinen WT-voitottomimman joukkueen titteliä kantanut talli oli Astana, jonka vuoden 2015 Girosta (Fabio Aru) alkanut putki katkesi vasta Jakob Fuglsangin voittoon Critérium du Dauphinéssa. Ja sitä ennen pisin voitoton putki oli Cannondale-Drapacilla: Davide Formolon voitosta Girossa 2015 Andrew Talanskyn voittoon Tour of Californiassa.

Mille joukkueelle tuo kyseenalainen kunnia on nyt Pozzovivon voiton ansiosta siirtynyt?

----------


## Ohiampuja

Mutta mites maastopyöräily ja sen uutisointi?

Olenkohan minä ainut tumpula, mutta minusta maastokisoista on vaikea löytää selkeätä tietoa.  En löydä edes tavallista tuloslistaa viikonlopun maratonin MM-kisoista.

Cyclingnewsin viimeisin maasto-uutinen on jostain Carson citystä 15 kesäkuuta.
http://www.cyclingnews.com/mountain-bike/


http://www.uci.ch/mountain-bike/ucie...cm-2017/53248/

Kertooko tämä maastokisojen arvostuksesta jotain? Ja minulle oli uusi tämä XCE-sarja. Minä luulin että XCM ja XCO riittää...   :Vink:

----------


## PorukkalenkkienMM-Mestari

Maastopyöräkisailu on kyllä mieslapsitouhua parhaimmillaan, joten en ihmettele että ketään ei kiinnosta. Kilpailen itse harvoin täpärilläni, mutta en seuraa pätkääkään muiden touhua.

----------


## Ohiampuja

Mutta on se outoa jos pyöräilyn kansainväliset uutissivustot ei noteeraa MM-kisoja mitenkään. Tykkää sitten maastopyöräilystä tai ei.

----------


## buhvalo

> Mutta mites maastopyöräily ja sen uutisointi)



MM kisoista huomio vain TT:n stravasta. Tuloksiakaan ei löydy.

----------


## Turf Moor

Maratonin MM-kisoista löytyy hiukan juttua tuolta:
http://marathonmtb.com/2017/06/26/la...titles-singen/

XCE:n maailmancupista löytyy lyhyitä juttuja sekä videokoosteita tuolta:
http://citymountainbike.com/

----------


## kuovipolku

Mestaruuskisoja käyty kovastikin. Kiinnostusta tuskin löytyy, mutta niille jotka eivät edes tuloksia satu vilkaisemaan mutta katsovat silti kisoja televisiosta voisi ehkä kertoa että mm. seuraavien ajajien esiintymiseen maansa mestaruuspaidassa sen tutun tiimipaidan sijaan:

Fabio Aru (Astana -> Italia)
Arnaud Démare (FDJ -> Ranska)
Jesus Herrada (Movistar -> Espanja)
Oliver Naesen (AG2R -> Belgia)
Miles Scotson (BMC -> Australia)
Zdeněk Štybar (Quick Step -> Tsekki)
Luka Mezgec (Orica-Scott -> Slovenia)
Marcus Burghardt (Bora-Hansgrohe -> Saksa)
Ramon Sinkeldam (Sunweb -> Hollanti)
Adrian Kurek (CCC -> Puola)
Stephen Cummings (Dimension Data -> Iso-Britannia)
Ignatas Konovalovas (FDJ -> Liettua)
Mads Pedersen (Trek-Segafredo -> Tanska)
Sergio Henao (Team Sky -> Kolumbia)
Janse Van Rensburg (Dimension Data -> Etelä-Afrikka)
Silvan Dillier (BMC -> Sveitsi)
Ruben Guerreiro (Trek-Segafredo -> Portugali)
Gregor Mühlberger (Bora-Hansgrohe -> Itävalta)
Ryan Mullen (Cannondale-Drapac -> Irlanti)
Artyom Zakharov (Astana -> Kazakstan)
Larry Warbasse (Aqua Blue Sport -> Yhdysvallat)
Krists Neilands (Israel Cycling Academy -> Latvia)
Alexander Porsev (Gasprom-RusVelo -> Venäjä)
Roy Goldstein (Israel Cycling Academy -> Israel)

Paitansa väria eivät vaihda seuraavat mestaruutensa uusineet ajajat:
Juraj Sagan (Bora-Hansgrohe; Slovakia) 
Bob Jungels (Quick Step; Luxemburg) 

Lista ei ole missään erityisessä järjestyksessä. Niissä maissa joita ei löydy mestaruuden vei joku alemman tason joukkueen ajaja (joka ehkä ensi vuonna kuitenkin jo nähdän jossain Pro Conti tai jopa World Tour tiimissä.

----------


## kuovipolku

Rakkaan naapurimaan Ruotsin mestaruuskisoista voisi kertoa sen verran että siellä mahtiseura Team Tre Berg - PostNord (joka on Ruotsin ainoa jäljellä oleva Conti-tason joukkue Bliz-Meridan siirryttyä Cyclesport.se - Memil Pro Cyclinginä Kuwaitiin täksi kaudeksi) otti kolmantena toimintakautenaan kolmannen mestaruutensa uusimalla viimevuotisen kolmoisvoiton.

2015 mestaruuden vei Alexander Gingsjö, 2016 Richard Larsén ja tänä vuonna Kim Magnusson. Kolmoisvoiton täydensivät Richard Larsen ja Alexander Wetterhall.

Wetterhallin uran huippukausi oli 2013 jolloin hän ajoi vuoden silloisessa Pro Conti-tason Team NetApp - Endurassa (eli nykysien Bora-Hansgrohen edeltäjätallissa) ja pääsi mukaan mm Critérium du Dauphinéen ja Giro di Lombardiaan.

Kim Magnusson on nuori, 1992 syntynyt toisen polven ammattikuski, joka on ehtinyt ajaa yhden, tosin loukkaantumisen takia kesken jääneen kauden silloin toimintansa Conti-tasolla aloittaneessa Vini Fantini - Nippo - De Rosassa. Hänen isänsä on huomattavasti menestyneempi Glenn Magnusson, jolla on ammattilaisuraltaan (1995-2001; Amore & Vita, US Postal, Farm Frites, Domo - Farm Frites) kolme etappivoittoa Italian ympäriajosta.


Mies Team Tre Bergin takana on Kristian Wejshag joka vaikuttaa ruotsalaisessa musiikkibisneksessä (joka on jo Melodifestival-kiertueineen kertaluokkaa suurempi kuin Suomessa) a pyörittää kotikaupungissaan Skarassa konserttitalo/studio/musiikkikoulu-systeemiä. Hänellä on elämässään kaksi muutakin intohimoa: ravit ja ravihevoset (hän on menestynyt sekä omistajana että ilmeisesti myös V75-pelaajana) sekä pyöräily. Jälkimmäisessä hän on kilpaillut itsekin, joskin menestyksettä (hänen uransa kohokohta taisi olla vuoden 2014 Ruotsin mestaruuskisojen aika-ajo johon hän itselleen asettamaansa tavoitteeseen päästen osallistui; sadekelissä ajettu kilpailu tosin päättyi hänen osaltaan siihen että hän törmäsi toimitsija-autoon loukkaantuen onneksi vain lievästi).

Wejshag on toisin kuin ehkä monet muut hänen asemassaan ymmärtänyt jättää sporttipuolen niille jotka siitä jotain todella ymmärtävät. Tallipomona toimiikin sellainen useimpien pyöräilyä seuranneiden tuntema mies kuin Thomas Löfkvist.



Ruotsin tänä vuonna ainoa World Tour-tason ammattikuski, FDJ:ssä ajava (ja 2012-2016 Skil-Shimanon, Project 1t4i:n, Argos-Shimanon, Giant-Shimanon ja Giant-Alpecinin nimellä tunnetussa tallissa ajanut) Tobias Ludvigsson voitti aika-ajon, joka oli hänen uransa ensimmäinen Ruotsin mestaruus.

----------


## TurboKoo

Valitettavasti Team Tre berg - PostNord ei jatka toimintaansa enää ensi kaudella.

----------


## kuovipolku

Onko tuosta tullut tuoretta ja/tai virallista tietoa - vai olenko missanut jotain tai onko tämä sellainen ruotsalaismallinen julkinen salaisuus josta ei vain puhuta koska halutaan kuitenkin antaa omistajille se mahdollisuus että he jotenkin löytäisivät vielä uuden kakkosnimisponsorin PostNordin tilalle?

Eihän tästä ole kuin reilu viikko kun tallin nimeä kantava, samojen tahojen järjestämä kuntoajo ja kansalliseen kilpailukalenteriin kuulunut kisa peruttiin, mutta siinä yhteydessä omistajat ilmoittivat että tallin toimintaan tällä ei ole vaikutusta! Toisaalta eiväthän he siinä yhteydessä myöskään mitään luvanneet ensi vuodesta tai edes mitenkään viitanneet mahdolliseen jatkoon tai jatkamattomuuteen. 

Kysymyksiä kyllä roikkui ilmassa, eihän moista mainintaa olisi muuten tarvittu, mutta ainakin julkinen spekuleeraus tallin tulevaisuuden suhteen loppui kuin seinään.

----------


## TurboKoo

http://www.helagotland.se/sport/darf...-14081512.aspx
Tietysti on aina mahdollista, että joukkue jatkaa mutta aika kovia muutoksia tulee kun Thomas Löfkvist on jo jättänyt joukkueen. Vaikea sanoa miten ja kuka saa joukkueen pidettyä kasassa.

----------


## kuovipolku

Juuri kun pääsin kehumasta miten fiksu mies pääomistaja on! Seuraan näitä juttuja sillä lailla aika ajoittain, mutta on silti noloa että uutinen pääsi täysin lipsahtamaan ohi - mutta puolustuksekseni voisin ihmetellä miksei noinkin isoon uutiseen ole reagoitu laajemmin eikä se ole herättänyt enempää keskustelua.

Ainahan löytyy joku halukas ja ehkä päteväkin jatkamaan tallipomona, joten jos vain musiikkimogulin mieli ei muutu eikä kukkaron pohja rupea paistamaan, niin kaikki on vielä mahdollista. Olisihan se ruotsalaiselle pyöräilylle melkoinen romahdus - ja vertailu Norjaan on siellä sentään koko ajan nenän edessä!

----------


## häggens

Tämä nyt jo varmaan ansaitsisi oman ketjunsa:
Aikaisemmin Ruotsiin ja Kuwaitiin rekisteröity Memil Pro Cycling muuttuu suomalaistalliksi kaudelle 2018.

https://yle.fi/urheilu/3-9699075

----------


## kukavaa

Robert Millar on nykyään Philippa York.
http://http://www.cyclingnews.com/ne...philippa-york/

----------


## SSGT-92

Robert Millar -> Philippa York suomeksi :http://www.is.fi/muutlajit/art-2000005283989.html

----------


## villef

Kun ei siirtojutuista ole vielä omaa säiettään, niin merkitäänpä tänne että Facebookista tulleiden tietojen mukaan Rein Taaramäen siirto Direct Energieen on tänään vahvistettu.

----------


## kuovipolku

Tuskin tuleekaan, kun vetooo liikkuu maailmalla suurimmissa ympyröissä. Ja turhahan niitä on listata, kun niitä ei kuitenkaan kommentoida :Sarkastinen:  ja listoja löytyy eri cyclicngsiteilta kunhan vaan hakee 2018 transfereita. 

Mä voisin mielellänio mainita tähän mennessä julkistetuista Warren Barguilin paluun kotiseuduilleen Bretagneen eli hän siirtyy Sunwebistä Fortuneo - Oscaroon jossa saa kaverikseen BMC:stä Amaël Moinardin ja Mikel Nieven odotetutkin jäähyväiset Skylle josta hän siirtyy vahvistamaan Orica-Scottin mäkimiesosastoa.


Muita uutisoimisen arvoisia voisivat olla:

Alexander Kristoff Katusha - Alpecin -> UAE Emirates
Tony Gallopin Lotto Soudal -> AG2R La Mondiale
Daniel Oss BMC -> Bora - Hansgrohe
Omar Fraile Dimension Data -> BMC

Kristoffilla on tunnetusti ollut kränää tallinsa kannsa ja Oss on melkoinen menetys esimerkiksi Van Avermaetille ja vahvistus Saganille.


Mutta lisää tulee, kunhan isoimmat ja kuumimmat nimet tekevät lopullisen ratkaisusnsa, ja osa siirroist tulee aivan varmasti olemaan melkoisen kiinnostavia ja yllättäviäkin.

----------


## Kampinalle

Contador lopettaa, Vuelta on viimeinen kisa.

https://yle.fi/urheilu/3-9761691

----------


## kuovipolku

> Valitettavasti Team Tre berg - PostNord ei jatka toimintaansa enää ensi kaudella.



TurboKoolla oli sisäpiirin tietoa tai vaikkei kenties ollutkaan, hän todella tiesi jo kesäkuussa kertoa miten asiat ovat.

----------


## Sanna04

Ruotsissa kuohuu maastopyöräpuolella. Olympiavoittaja Jenny Rissveds ei aja Australian XCO:n MM-kisoissa, kuten ei koko Ruotsin joukkue. Taustalla kiistaa liiton tekemistä vaatesopimuksista, jotka on ristiriidassa urheilijoiden omien sponsorisopimusten kanssa. Kaiken kaikkiaan aika sekava keissi, selkämpi kuva tulee tuosta BinkBiken artikkelista.

http://www.kestavyysurheilu.fi/pyora...nnon-p-amyrsky

https://www.pinkbike.com/news/jenny-...amps-2017.html

----------


## kukavaa

Jack Bobridge jäänyt kiinni MDMAn eli ekstaasin myynnistä. 
https://amp.perthnow.com.au/news/wes...5e46277457f5c1

----------


## kukavaa

Nyt olisi mahdollisuus auttaa Wolrd Tourilla tiimiä pysymään kasassa. Cannondale - Drapacilta on siis sponssi vetäytynyt ja tiimi koitetaan pitää kasassa vielä ensi vuoden yhteisrahoituksella: https://slipstreamsports.typeform.com/to/TveqQM

----------


## kuovipolku

Sponsoriongelman takia epävarmaa tulevaisuutta kohti pyristellyt Cannondale-Drapac on julkistanut uuden pääsponsorinsa, alunperin ruotsalaisen kielimatkoja järjestäneen EF:n, alkujaan Europeiska Ferieskolan, nykyiseltä nimeltään EF Education First. Joukkueen komea nimi kuuluukin kokonaisuudessaan Team EF Education First Drapac p/b Cannondale (jossa p/b on yhtä kuin "presented by").

Käytännössä kaikki tallin nimimiehet ja luottokuskit jatkavat. Kyynikot ovatkin vahvasti sitä mieltä että koko operaatio julkisuuteen tuotuine sponsorivaikeuksineen ja joukkorahoituskampanjoineen oli vain (oikeuden WT-paikkaan omistavan ja toimintaa pyörittävän) Slipstream Sportsin pomon Jonathan Vaughtersin sangen nerokas kuvio.


Lauantai-iltana eli ennen Vueltan viimeistä osuutta piti mm. FDJ:n joukkue pienen illanvieton, ajajat, johto ja hekilökunta yhdessä, hyvän aterian ja parin viinilasillisen merkeissä. Tämän jälkeen tallin ajajista norjalainen Odd Christian Eiking ja ruotsalainen Tobias Ludvigsson jatkoivat vielä iltaa muidenkin tallien kuskien kanssa. Eikingin mukaan ei kuitenkaan nautittu kahta olutta enempä ja vaikka hotellille ei palattu vielä yhdeksitoista, oltiin täysin ajokuntoisia sunnuntain osuudelle.

Eiking oli ennen sunnuntaita kokonaiskilpailussa sijalla 48, mutta maaliin hän ei Madridissa päässyt sillä tallipomo Marc Madiot veti hänet kilpailusta, syynä "sopimaton käytös". 22-vuotias suurlupaus ajaa toista kauttaan FDJ:ssä mutta norjalaisen ei ole ollut helppo sopeutua ranskalaiseen joukkueeseen eikä ilmeisesti WT-tasolla kilpailemiseenkaan. Jussi Veikkanen on parissa tweetissä ja haastattelussa maininnutkin että Eikingillä on ollut mm. vaikeuksia ymmärtää mitä sovittuun ajotapaan tai rooliin sitoutuminen tietyssä kilpailussa käytännössä tarkoittaa. Sopimukselle ei olekaan ollut tulossa jatkoa vaan Eiking joutuu hakemaan uutta nousua uraansa belgialaisesta Pro Conti- tason Wanty-Groupe Goubertissa.

Eiking pitää saamaansa kohtelua liioiteltuna ja epäoikeudenmukaisena, koska tallissa jatkava Ludvigsson ei saanut edes varoitusta. Norjan maajoukkupmo Stig Kristiansen on samaa mieltä kyseltyään illan tapahtumista mukana olleilta ja pitää koko juttua bagatellinä joka ei vaikuta Eikingin asemaan Norjan MM-joukkueessa. Marc Madiot on kommentoinut juttua mm norjalaisen Aftenpostenin puhelinhaastattelussa olemalla sitä mieltä että parin oluen jälkeen ei olla seuraavana aamuna siinä kunnossa missä Eiking oli. 


Ja ne MM-kisathan alkavat ensi viikonloppuna joukkueaika-ajolla ja päättyvät miesten maantieajoon sunnuntaina 24. pvä!

----------


## SSGT-92

Turpajouhet pannaan ; https://www.mtv.fi/sport/muut-lajit/...788#gs.4DjySFc

----------


## SSGT-92

Novo Nordisk ;https://www.teamnovonordisk.com/novo...-announcement/

----------


## Kare_Eskola

Rasistisesta huutelusta hiljattain kärähtänyt Moscon jatkaa typeryyksiään. Nyt hän tahallisesti kaatoi Reichenbachin Tre Valli Varesinessa. Kyseessä oli kosto rasismikohun tiimoilta. Reichenbachilta meni käsi poikki.

Moscon vaikuttaisi olevan paitsi kusipää, myös typerä kusipää, koska tapauksen näki moni kuski, ja ovat valmiita todistamaan Reichenbachin puolesta.

Sitä en tiedä, miten poliisi ja UCI tapauksen käsittelevät, mutta veikkaan että pelotonilla on keinonsa tehdä Mosconin työelämästä hankalaa. Kollegaa ei _todellakaan_ sovi kaataa alamäessä kostoksi, siitä peloton lienee yksimielinen...

Skyllekin ikävä tilanne. Moscon on lahjakas kuski, mutta ei tällaista julkisuutta kukaan työnantaja kauaa katsele. Toivoisin.

----------


## rhubarb

Tarkennettakoon nyt että tällä hetkellä kyse on siitä että Reichenbach _syyttää_ Mosconia ko. teosta. On sinänsä erikoista että Moscon tekisi kostoliikkeitä nyt, kuukausien päästä ja mitä ilmeisimmin muiden näköpiirissä. Erikoista, mutta ei tietenkään millään tapaa mahdotonta ottaen huomioon aiemmin esiin tulleet luonteenpiirteet. Rikosilmoitus on tehty joten oletettavasti todistajia kuullaan kohtuullisen nopealla aikataululla.

----------


## Mattia

Mielenkiintoista "mediasotaa" FDJ-tallin puoleltakin. Se julkaisi tapahtuneesta erittäin harvinaisen englanninkielisen facebook tiedotteen. Ei tule ihan äkkiä mieleen, milloin edellisen kerran tallin viesti ei olisi ollut ranskaksi. Uskallan mutulla väittää, ettei ainakaan pariin vuoteen moista olisi käynyt...

----------


## kuovipolku

Italialaislehti kertoo Mosconin kommentoineen ettei ole millään lailla osallinen sveitsiläisen kaatumiseen, alamäessä oli kuoppainen kohta ja Reichenbachin menetti otteen ohjaustangosta. Lisäksi hän sanoo ettei ole koskaan edes puhunut FDJ-kuskin kanssa. Tweetissään hän toivoi Reichenbachille nopeaa toipumista.

"“Falso, io non c’entro nulla. Eravamo in un tratto di buche e a Reichenbach sono scivolate le mani dal manubrio. Con lui non ho mai parlato in vita mia“, queste le parole di Moscon in sua difesa. “Mi spiace di aver sentito che Reichenbach è caduto, gli auguro un pronto recupero“, ha aggiunto su Twitter il corridore del team Sky."

Jos, niin eihän Moscon tietenkään tunnusta ja tviitti voi olla silkkaa vittuilua, mutta silti...tämä on kai hieman eri juttu kuin päästää jotain tyhmää suustaan kisan tuoksinassa  (eli tehdä jotain mitä joka kisassa tapahtuu lukuisia kertoja ajajien  kesken)?


PS Minä en kilvanajamisesta tai kovavauhtisista alamäistä tiedä yhtään mitään, mutta miten tuo temppu josta Reichenbach ja FDJ Mosconia nyt syyttävät onnistuu käytännössä ilman että asettaa itsensä tai muut kuskit (jotka eivät ole tämän "kosto on jälkiruoka joka on paras kylmänä tarjottuna" -manööverin kohteena).

----------


## pulmark

Andrew Talansky (Cannondale-Drapac) vaihtaa lajia maantiepyöräilystä triathloniin. Paras saavutus taisi olla 2014 Critérium du Dauphiné kokonaiskilpailun voitto. Ympäriajoissa sijoittunut yleensä TOP15, paras sijoitus taitaa olla viime vuodelta Vueltassa, jolloin oli 5. kokonaiskilpailussa.

----------


## plr

Michele Scarponin keväällä autolla kuoliaaksi ajanut kuljettaja ilmeisesti katseli älypuhelimesta videota turmahetkellä.

http://www.iltalehti.fi/muutlajit/20...50586_nx.shtml

----------


## kuovipolku

Kuljettajahan oli samalta pieneltä paikkakunnalta jolla niin sanotusti kaikki tuntevat toisensa. En halua kuvitella niitä arkisia tilanteita joita pakosti syntyy kuljettajan kärsittyä (oletettavissa olevan) vankeustuomionsa kun hän ja Scarponin isä sattuvat kohtaamaan toisensa. Ehkä hän ymmärtää vaihtaa paikkakuntaa ennen vapautumistaan.

Vaikka kuljettaja ei olisikaan varsinaisesti katsonut videota vaan "vain" kuunnellut dialogia tai selostusta, se ei ole vähäisimmässäkään määrin lieventävä asianhaara.

Muistelisin muuten että tapauksen jälkeen italialaisessa foorumikeskustelussa pohdittiin myös aamuauringon mahdollista häikäisevää vaikutusta. Silloin ei tietysti ollut käytössä mobiilidatatietoa, mutta ei tällaisesta ollut silloin mitään mainintaa. Puhelimen käyttöä toki osattiin heti epäillä osalliseksi.

PS Englantilaisessa foorumikeskustelussa joku osasi tietää että onnettomuus olisi voitu välttää jos Scarponi olisi käyttänyt vilkkuvaa etuvaloa...

----------


## kuovipolku

Tästä kuva vaikka seinälle printattavaksi: https://pbs.twimg.com/media/DNESwxAXkAAplBs.jpg vaikka ei sitä tarvitse edes katsoa sillä aion nyt kertoa että lo Squalo siinä makaa sairaalavuoteella ja näyttää myhäillen V-merkkiä sen kunniaksi että operaatio jossa häneltä poistettiin viime vuonna Rion olympialaisissa murtunutta solisluuta tukenut levy sujui ilmeisen onnistununeesti.

----------


## Munarello

Draamaa viritellään jo Movistarilla Landan siirtyessä espanjalaistalliin. Ilmeisesti Nairoakin alkanut kiinnostamaan, kun pitää yli puoli vuotta ennen ensi kesän TdF:a varmistella omaa kapteeniuttaan. Kuten cyclingnewsin kommenttiosastolla joku spekuloi, niin tämähän voi olla Movistarille mahdollisesti hyväkin tilanne sillä Landan liittyminen voi antaa Quintanalle lisäpotkua nousta korkeammalle tasolle. Jos taas Quintana hyytyy, niin ehkä Landa ottaa kapun vastuun joukkueessa?

http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/quin...leader-status/
http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/land...from-quintana/

----------


## kuovipolku

> /Ruotsin maantiemestaruuden tänä vuonna voittanut/ Kim Magnusson on nuori, 1992 syntynyt toisen polven ammattikuski, joka on ehtinyt ajaa yhden, tosin loukkaantumisen takia kesken jääneen kauden silloin toimintansa Conti-tasolla aloittaneessa Vini Fantini - Nippo - De Rosassa. Hänen isänsä on huomattavasti menestyneempi Glenn Magnusson, jolla on ammattilaisuraltaan (1995-2001; Amore & Vita, US Postal, Farm Frites, Domo - Farm Frites) kolme etappivoittoa Italian ympäriajosta.



Kim Magnussonilta meni, kuten jo on kerrottukin, talli alta Team Tre Bergin lopettaessa hieman yllättäen, mutta tulevaisuus näyttää sitäkin valoisammalta. Slipstream Sports eli tänä vuonna Cannondale - Drapacin ja ensi vuonna Team EF Education First - Drapac powered by Cannondale (jota luulen kutsuttavan vain Team EF:ksi tai EF - Drapaciksi) kertoi tehneensä Magnussonin kanssa kaksivuotisen sopimuksen. 

EF (alkuperäiseltä nimeltään Europeiska Ferieskolan) oli pääasiassa kielimatkoja koululaisille ja opiskelijoille järjestänyt ruotsalaisyritys. Vaikka perustaja perheineen muutti aikoja sitten Sveitsiin ja voimakkaasti kasvanut ja toimintaansa laajentanut yritys pitää päämajaansa osin myös Yhdysvalloissa, voi olla että sopimusneuvotteluissa vaikutti myös Magnussonin ruotsalaisuus. Eikä pidä unohtaa sitäkään että POC on tallin kypäräsponsori.


Muuten voidaa huomata että kohta ollaan jo kaudessa 2018. UCI:n sääntöjen mukaan taitavat loppuvuoden kisojen pisteet kertyäkin ensi vuoden tilille. Ja tallit aloittavat jo erilaisten tapahtumien merkeissä, Yhteistyökumppanisuhteita hoidetaan, joukkuehenkeä pyritään luomaan tai vähintään tutustuttumaan uusia ja vanhoja ajajia ja henkilökuntaa. Ja esimerkiksi uusien ajoasujen esittelyllä saadaan muuten suhteellisen hiljaisena aikaa mukavasti julkisuutta. Team EF esittelee omansa perjantaina. Kim Magnussonin Ruotsin mestarin asu tosin nähdään vasta ensi vuonna.

----------


## CamoN

Tämä on raskasta ulostetta, sanoisi amerikkalainen. Aqua Blue ajaa ensi kaudella levyjarrullisilla 1x-voimansiirtoisilla 3T Stradoilla.

----------


## paaton

> Tämä on raskasta ulostetta, sanoisi amerikkalainen. Aqua Blue ajaa ensi kaudella levyjarrullisilla 1x-voimansiirtoisilla 3T Stradoilla.



Mutta bikerumor epäili kuitenkin, josko kyseessä olisi mainostemppu.

----------


## TuplaO

Bikerumor vetää kyllä melko pitkälle meneviä johtopäätöksiä näin ensi lukemalta. Väittävät, että sramin sponssi sulkee pois 3T:n oman maantie-1x-käyttöön suunnatun pakan. Milläköhän perusteella? Jos kammiksi on kaivettu sramin osasarjaan THM:t, niin miksi pakka olisi kategorisesti poissuljettu? Vaikea uskoa, että heittäisivät toisen eturieskan mäkeen SEKÄ tämän lisäksi rajoittaisivat vielä keinotekoisesti 1x:n potentiaalia sponsoreiden vuoksi. Haistan hevonkukun... 1x pro pelotonissa on kyllä muuten erittäin mielenkiintoinen kehityskulku. Miksi antaisivat "vihaajille" ammuksia kusemalla omiin muroihinsa?

1x voimansiirrolla pystyy kyllä varmasti hanskaamaan vaikka Vueltankin kaltaiset "seinää ylös ja sitten alas"-etapit, mutta levyjarrujen ja jättipakkojen yhdistelmä merkinnee sitä, ettei käyttökelpoista vaihtokiekkoa löydy muualta kuin omalta henkilökunnalta. No, kivaa seurattavaahan tämä on silti.

----------


## plr

Jännittävää nähdä miten hyvin 1x toimii maantiellä. Antaako joku pyörätietokone statistiikkaa siitä miten paljon kutakin vaihdetta on käytetty? Tuosta pääsisi käsiksi siihen miten paljon eri vaihteita tarvitaan.

----------


## kuovipolku

> Mutta bikerumor epäili kuitenkin, josko kyseessä olisi mainostemppu.



Jos tätä lausetta tarkoitit "This could be the PR move that pushes them in the realm of consideration for pure roadies.", niin minusta siinä kirjoittaja ei esitä mielipiteenään että se olisi pelkkä mainostemppu vaan että se vosii olla sellainen markkinointijippo jolla maantiekuskitkin saadaan harkitsemaan 1x11:sta, josta he toistaiseksi eivät ole yhtään innostuneet toisin kuin cyclocross- ja gravelkuskit jotka ovat nopeasti siirtyneet siihen.

Mutta toisaalta muistamme miten esimerkiksi Roompot - Oranje Peloton hankki julkisuutta kertomalla ennen kautta 2016 ajavansa kaikki kisat levyjarrullisilla pyörillä eikä ainakaan jälkeenpäin ollut kovin suuri yllätys ettei näin tapahtunutkaan (aivan riippumatta mitä myöhemmin UCI:n taholla päätettiin).

----------


## Munarello

Uskon, että Aqua Blue tulee ajamaan ensi kaudella yllä mainitulla setupilla. Ihan en kyllä usko, että ajavat kuitenkaan koko kautta sillä pyörällä, sillä jos tai kun haluavat siirtyä takaisin kahden eturieskan setuppiin niin silloin taitaa kyllä pyöräkin vaihtua jos siinä ei kuulemma ole lainkaan valmiutta etuvaihtajalle.

----------


## plr

Jos Aqua Bluella on kirimiehiä, niin oletettavasti 1x-systeemin eturatas on 53 ja takana pienin on 11?

----------


## plr

GCN:n haastattelussa Gerard Vroomen arvelee, että Aqua Blue voisi käyttää esimerkiksi 9-32 -takapakkoja ja joko 42 tai 44 eturattaita. Tai jos on tasaisehko etappi, niin 11-28 takana ja 54 tai 52 edessä.

https://youtu.be/LLa89aEGlVU?t=11m10s

----------


## kuovipolku

Ranskassa kuten tunnettua vaihtui presidentti ja sen jälkeen pidettiin parlamenttivaalit, joten ministerinsalkkujen haltijat ovat ehtineet vaihtua pariinkin kertaan. Edellinen puolustusministeri Jean-Yves Le Drianin sydän sykki pyöräilylle ja hänen aikanaan Ranskan armeijan pyöräilytiimillä Équipe Cycliste de l'Armée de Terrellä oli tukea korkeimmalla poliittisella taholla. 

Vaalien jälkeen asioista vastaa armeijaministerin tittelillä istuva Florence Parly, joka ei ole kiinnostunut pyöräilystä vaan budjettikurista. Tämä onkin johtanut tilanteeseen jossa jo Pro Conti -tasolle nousua kaavailleen joukkueen tulevaisuus on uhattuna. Tallin budjetti on ollut 1,6 miljoona euroa josta puolet on tullut viime kädessä puolustusbudjetin kautta. Nyt pitäisi äkkiä hankkia siviilipuolelta lisäsponssia 500 000 € jotta toiminta voisi ensi kaudella jatkua tämänvuotisella tasolla. Pahimmassa tapauksessa 20 ajajaa jää ilman sopimusta tilanteessa jossa suuret World Tour -tallitkin ovat supistaneet ajajakaartiaan.

----------


## kuovipolku

Tapani mukaan olin jälleen ajastani jäljessä. Kun eilen iltapäivällä kirjoitin edellistä viestiä, en tiennyt että aiemmin perjantaiaamuna koko joukkue, niin ajajat kuin muu henkilökuntakin, oli komennettu Saint-Germain-en Layen varuskuntaan Pariisin lähistossä, jossa se sai kuulla ehkä jo odotetunkin tiedon: EC Armée de Terre lopettaa toimintansa. Kausi 2017 jäi joukkueen viimeiseksi ja kaikkien aikojen parhaaksi: 24 voittoa, mm. Tour du Finistère ja Tro Bro Léon sekä osuusvoitot Tour du Luxembourgissa, 4 jours de Dunkerquessa ja Tour du Portugalissa.

----------


## Munarello

Team Skyn ensi kauden ajopaita.
https://www.teamsky.com/article/team...edium=referral

----------


## rhubarb

Sentään tällä kertaa Froome ei katsele purkautuneita saumoja mainoskuvassa. Toki edusti Castellia hyvin.

----------


## TMo

^^korkeakauluksinen paita tulossa muotiin taas?  :No huh!:

----------


## kuovipolku

Tanskan nuoriin (s. 1993) lupauksiin vieläkin (mm. kahdesta etappivoitostaan viime vuoden Vueltassa) kuuluva, Orica-Scottista kaksivuotisella sopimuksella Astanaan siirtynyt Magnus Cort Nielsen oli yksi kolmesta ajajasta jotka rikkoivat solisluunsa Tour de Yorkshiren avausosuuden loppusuoran kasassa:



Hyvin kautensa aloittanut Cort Nielsen palasi kisoihin kuuden viikon tauon jälkeen, muttei saavuttanut koko kaudella juuri muuta mainittavaa kuin Prudential RideLondon-Surrey Classicin kakkossijan. Harjoituskausi uuden tallin väreissä "ei alkanut parhaalla mahdollisella tavalla", sillä hänen solisluunsa murtui treenilenkillä ja naamakin sai osansa:




Tour de Yorkshire jäi kesken myös Nacer Bouhannilta, joka kaatui pahasti kolmannella osuudella, oli jonkin aikaa tajuttomanakin ja sai aivotärähdyksen joka piti hänet kolme viikkoa pois pyörän päältä:



Nyt hän on haastattelussa paljastanut että hän kärsi myös näköhermon vammasta, jonka takia hän näki ajoittain kahtena ja saattoi jopa hetkeksi menettää näkökuvan. Hermon toiminta on palautunut sataprosenttisesti eikä hän malttaisi odottaa kauden alkua ja sitä että pääsee taas kilpailemaan täydessä iskussa. Viime kaudellahan hän otti kolme voittoa paluunsa jälkeen, mutta ne kaikki tulivat pienemmistä Ranskassa ajetuista kisoista.

Davide Rebellin ei lopeta vieläkään. Viime kauden hän ajoi silloin  toimintansa aloittaneessa kuwaitilais-espanjalaisessa Kuwait-Cartucho.es  -tallissa ja nyt julkistettiin että hän on tehnyt sopimuksen  algerialais-belgialaise Natura4Ever-Sovac -tallin kanssa. Sekin on uusi Conti-tasolla aloittava talli, jolla varmasti löytyy käyttöä sekä Rebellinin kokemukselle että hänen tuomalleen lisäjulkisuudelle (ja jossa eri tehtävissä toimii hänen pitkältä uraltaan tuttuja miehiä). Rebellin on syntynyt vuonna 1971, joten elokuussa tiimi voi juhlia hänen täyttäessään 47 vuotta.

----------


## kuovipolku

FDJ on saanut uudeksi pääyhteistyökumppanikseen vakuutusyhtiö Groupaman. Kolmivuotinen sopimus tuli ehkä juuri oikeaan aikaan sillä Ranskan hallituksen aikeiden yksityistää  La Française des Jeux on arveltu asettavan kyseenalaiseksi tallin "automaattisen" tai "puolivaltiollisen" sponsorituen. Sopimuksen ansiosta FDJ:n budjetti kasvaa lähes kolmanneksen nykyisestä eli jonnekin 18-20 miljoonaan (mikä tietenkin on vähemmän kuin esimerkiksi Team Skyn 35 miljoonaa mutta enemmän kuin AG2R-La Mondialella tai Cofidisilla eli talleilla jotka kilpailevat Ranskan ykkösjoukkueen asemasta).


Talli vaihtaa nimensä virallisesti vasta maaliskuun 4. pvä eli kun Pariisi-Nizzaan startataan. Uusi ajoasu esitellään tammikuun 31. pvä mutta jo nyt tiedetään että paidan värit sininen, valkoinen ja punainen säilyvät ja että Ranskan mestarin Arnaud Démaren paidassa ei Marc Madiot'n tahdon mukaisesti tule näkymään mainoksia.



En kyllä ymmärrä miksi Madiot näyttää noin myrtyneeltä, mutta ehkä tuo hapan naama on hänen vakioilmeensä? Joukkueen ajajat ovat parhaillaan Calpessa kauden ensimmäisellä harjoitusleirillä (lukuunottamatta Tobias Ludvigssonia jonka lonkkavaltimo on juuri operoitu ahtauman takia). Joukkue on treenejä varten jaettu kolmeen osaan sen mukaan millaiseksi alkukauden ohjelma on suunniteltu. Jussi Veikkanen toiminee taas DS:nä Tour Down Underissa - jonka alkuun ei ole enää kuukauttakaan! - ja muissa Australliassa ajettavissa kisoissa.

----------


## kuovipolku

LottoNL-Jumbo on antanut kenkää Juan José Lobatolle - tai siis on yhteisymmärryksessä päätetty purkaa sopimus josta olisi ollut yksi vuosi jäljellä. Syynä on tallin sisäisten määräysten rikkominen. Lobato käytti Noctamid-unilääkettä joka ei ole WADA:n kiellettyjen aineiden listalla mutta talli ei hyväksy ajajien unilääkkeiden käyttöä. (Ei ainakaan ilman joukkueen lääkärin määräystä eikä ainakaan virallisesti.) Mahdollisesti myös Stilnoctia, joka on varsin huonomaineinen sivuvaikutustensa vuoksi; uutiset ovat hieman epäselviä tältä osin. Kaksi muutakin ajajaa, hollantilaiset Antwan Tolhoek ja Pascal Eenkhoorn, passitettiin kotiin harjoitusleiriltä Gironasta, mutta he selvisivät varoituksella. (Ilmeisesti sen vuoksi että heidän katsottiin nuorempina, 23- ja 20-vuotiaina, toimineen kokeneemman, 29-vuotiaan Lobaton johdattamina.)

Kalabaliikki käynnistyi kun Eenkhorn tavattiin harhailemasta hotellin käytävillä sekavassa tilanteessa. Lobato löytyi huoneestaan nukkumasta ja koska häntä ei saatu heräämaan kahden miehen ravistelemanakaan, hälytettiin paikalle ambulanssi. Lobato tosin virkosi ennen sen saapumista ja käveli itse ambulanssiin jolla kaikki kolme vietiin sairaalaan tutkimuksiin. Vähiten unilääkettä ottanut (tai sitä aiemminkin käyttänyt) Tolhoek pääsi ensimmäisenä pois mutta myös muut kaksi pääsivät jatkamaan uniaan.

Tapausta ei arvatenkaan katsottu voitavan pitää peiton alla eli koska tapaus joka tapauksessa olisi tullut julkisuuteen, talli tiedotti siitä itse ja kertoi millaista pahennusta ja suuttumusta kolmikon toiminta oli aiheuttanut joukkueen johdon ja muiden ajajien keskuudessa.

Unilääkkeiden käyttö ajajien keskuudessa on ollut jo pitempään paljon puhuttu aihe, mutta kuitenkin pysynyt pitkälti niin sanottuna julkisena salaisuutena. Viimeksi siihen liittyvät riippuvuusongelmat tulivat esille Luca Paolinin dopingtapauksen yhteydessä. Vuonna 2013 hollantilaisen lehden kolumnisti kirjoitti kuinka "puolet pelotonista nukkuu unilääkkeiden voimalla". Stilnoctin vaikutuksesta tottumattomaan käyttäjään hän kertoi omana kokemuksenaan kuinka otti tabletin ennen vessassa käyntiä ja heräsi seuraavana aamuna housut nilkoissa ja pää nojaamassa vessanpönttöön. 

Pitempään käyttäneet saattoivat ottaa tabletin tai useammankin ja liuottaa sen lasilliseen alkoholia, jolloin se tehosi paremmin mutta saattoi myös aiheuttaa hallusinaatioita tai käytöstä josta ei myöhemmin herättyä muistanut mitään. Tällaisen "Stilnoct-cocktailin" nauttineita ajajia saattoi nähdä vaatteet päällä kylpyammeessa tai alasti hotellin aulassa tai rikkomassa leipomon näyteikkunaa koska teki mieli paakelssia ja liike oli jo kiinni. Joillekin tästä muodostui pelkkää viihdekäyttöä sillä toisin kuin tunnetummista huumausaineista siitä ei voinut seurata positiivista dopingnäytettä. Pahimpana ja surullisempana esimerkkinä mainitaan Frank Vandenbroucke joka otti ja pitkään kestikin määriä jotka "olisivat tyrmänneet norsunkin" mutta jotka lopulta johtivat siihen että hänet löydettiin kuolleena senegalilaisen turistihotellin huoneesta.

----------


## Munarello

Kauden 2018 WT-tiimien paidat. Movistarin uusi sininen paita ainakin näyttää kovin samansävyiseltä kuin Astanan paita.

----------


## kukavaa

Boran ja Ag2r:n paidat on omasta mielestä aika hienoja. Bahrainikin ihan mutta kulta on vaan jotenkin aika mauton. Movistar tosiaan höpson saman sävyinen vaikka muuten kivempi, kun viime vuonna.

----------


## CamoN

Dimension Data luottaa edelleen yllättävän vanhanaikaiseen designiin, kun vertaa siihen että monet muut käyttää liukuvärejä tai muotoa rikkovia sommitelmia. Mutta yksinkertainen on tietysti kaunista. BMC on edelleen aivan hukassa tuon hihan mainospaikan kanssa - eikö pääsisi helpommalla jos kummassakin hihassa/hartiassa olisi isolla BMC, se toimisi sekä punaisella että mustalla pohjalla. Sitten vaan isot mainospaikat rintaan ja selkään. FDJ on designiltaan ehkä onnistunein, mutta housut taitaa olla oletuksena valkoisella pohjavärillä? Movistarilta hyvä päivitys, se vanha ajoasu alkoi olla aikalailla nähty. 

Peloton tullee olemaan yllättävän sininen/turkoosi ensi kaudella, mutta mikäs siinä. Viime kaudella tuntui että joka toisella oli puna/musta/valkoinen paita.

----------


## kuovipolku

Samaa mieltä BMC:n hihamainoksista; se että eräs pelotonin tyylikkäimmistä paidoista onnistutaan näyttämään siltä että siihen olisi van äkkiä harsittu kiinni sponsorin merkki kuin suomalaisen hiihtäjän haastattelussa pitämään villapaitaan on melkoinen saavutus.

Groupama-FDJ pitää hienosti perinteitä yllä. Housut saattavat sittenkin olla siniset, odotetaan kauden alkua - ja mahdollista muutosta kun nimi virallisesti muuttuu. Alla näemme Hollannin ja Ranskan mestarit, Ramon Sinkeldamin ja Arnaud Démaren:



Trek-Segafredon luopumista valkoisesta liituraidasta mustalla pohjalla en ymmärrä, mutta ehkä täyspunainen sopii sponsor(e)ille paremmin? Samoin Movistarin värin vaihtumisen syy voi olla sponsorin markkinoinnissaan ottamasta uudesta ilmeestä.

EF Drapac Cannondale - sitä koko virallista nimeän kieltäydyn käyttämästä - lienee pelotonin rohkein tai ennakkoluulottomin tai repäisevin väriyhdistelmä, mutta siihenhän ei paljon vaadita näin konservatiivisessa sakissa. Tykkään silti ja laitan ehdottomasti omaan Top 5:iini.


Tasoa alempaa voidaan mainita Israel Cycling Academy. Se on tietysti Head Sport Directorinsa Kjell  Carlströmin ansiosta ehkä "suomalaisin" suurissa kisoissa nähtävä talli, mutta se tulee tietysti olemaan näkyvästi esillä ja uutisissa Jerusalemissa suunnitelmien mukaan starttaavan Giron takia. Lähi-Idän tilanteen ja Israelin miehittämien alueiden ikuisuusongelmien takiaha se tulee olemaan kuuma peruna ja kiivaastikin kiistelty aihe. Nyt ICA on kyynikkojen mielestä osoittanut loistavaa tilanne- ja tyylitajun puutetta uudella ja UCI:n sääntöjen mukaan aivan viime hetkellä vielä vaihdetulla ajoasullaan:



Musta ja vihreä vaihtuivat valkoiseen ja vaaleansiniseen, "The Peres Center For Peace" sai näkyvät mainospaikat kumpaankin olkapäähän ja paidanselkämykseen tuli ajajan nimen lisäksi teksti "Peace Ambassador". (Housujen persuksissa näkyy Eurosportin lähetyksistäkin tuttu slogan "Two Cities One Break, Tel Aviv, Jerusalem".)

Muuten Cycling Academy pääsi pyöräilyotsikoihin siksi että tallin uusista kuskeista Kristian Sparagli oli harjoituslenkillä Italiassa lähellä Ranskan rajaa, kun hänen uusi tiimipyöränsä De Rosan SK Pininfarina varastettiin sillä välin kun hän oli hakemassa itselleen kahvia...

----------


## paaton

Tuo Trek-Segafredo paita muutos on kyllä huono. Se musta-punainen yhdistelmä on vaan klassikko monessa muussakin yhteydessä.

----------


## villef

EFllä vaan oli ihan eriväriset paidat tänään Aussien criteriumissa..
Samaten entinen Orica (mikä se nyt taas onkaan) oli tosi vaikea löytää ainakin mulle..

ICAllahan turkin mestari jäikin muslimina pois joukkueesta Palestiinan tilanteen takia.

Lähetetty minun Lenovo TB2-X30F laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## kuovipolku

> EFllä vaan oli ihan eriväriset paidat tänään Aussien criteriumissa..
> Samaten entinen Orica (mikä se nyt taas onkaan) oli tosi vaikea löytää ainakin mulle...



"Erivärisiin paitoihin" saattoi olla yksinkertaisena selityksenä se että on olemassa WT-joukkue* EF Education First–Drapac p/b Cannondale* ja Conti-tason joukkue* Drapac–EF p/b Cannondale Holistic Development Team* ja esimerkiksi U23-voittaja Cyrus Monk:



ajaa jälkimmäisessä.


Viime vuodet nimillä Orica-GreenEDGE, Orica-BikeExchange ja Orica-Scott ajanut talli on tällä kaudella* Mitchelton–Scott* josta Mitchelton voi olla tuttu aiemmilta vuosilta mainoksena ajohousujen persuuksissa. Kyseessä on tallin omistajan Gerry Ryanin viinibisnes joka on ulottunut Ranskaan ja laajentunut hotellinpitoonkin. Ryan on matkailuauto- ja perävaunuvalmistaja Jayco Australian perustaja ja nykyinen toimitusjohtaja. Jayco tunnetaan Australiassa pyöräilyn sponsoroinnista, sen nimen alla on ajanut parikin tiimiä ja maan kakkoskisa kulkee nimellä Jayco Herald Sun Tour.

(Jayco on varsinaisesti amerikkalainen yritys, jonka perusti Lloyd Jay Bontrager - joka ei tiettävästi ole sukua Trekin nykyään omistaman pyöräkomponenttivalmistaja Bontragerin perustajan Keith Bontragerin kanssa.)

----------


## kuovipolku

> ICAllahan turkin mestari jäikin muslimina pois joukkueesta Palestiinan tilanteen takia.



Niin tai kuten sanotaan: sopimus purettiin yhteisymmärryksessä molempien osapuolien kesken. Siinä taisi tosiaan käydä niin että Ahmet Örkenin ammattilaisura joutui Trumpin Jerusalem-päätöksen "collateral damageksi". Painostus Örkeniä kohtaan hänen kotimaassaan kävi kestämättömäksi ja jopa hänen perhettään uhkailtiin. (Tietenkin voidaan esittää käsitys että Örkenin saavutukset eivät välttämättä olisi riittäneet kunnianhimoiseen Pro Conti-tason joukkueeseen ellei hänen mukanaolonsa olisi ollut Israel Cycling Academylle PR-mielessä kullanarvoinen juttu.)

Mutta toisen epäonni on joskus toisen onni: vapautuneen tallipaikan sai Ruotsin lisenssillä ajava mutta vielä toistaiseksi Eritrean kansalainen Awet Gebremedhin



jonka tarina on omanlaisensa. 2013 hän oli mukana Eritrean U23-joukkueessa kun se ajoi Italiassa, mutta kotimaahan paluun sijasta hän matkusti Ruotsiin. Hän ehti elää jonkin aikaa "maan allakin" kunnes hänelle vihdoin myönnettiin oleskelulupa 2015. Hän oli vuoden ja kymmenen kuukautta ajamatta, mutta hankittuaan rahat, suunnilleen 700 euroa, mm. pulloja keräämällä hän pääsi taas harjoittelemaan ja hän pääsi nopeasti mukaan pyöräilypiireihin. Helmikuussa 2017 hän sai jo stagiairen paikan juuri startanneessa Conti-tason tallissa Kuwait-Cartucho.es mutta joukkueen hajottua sponsoriongelmien takia jo ensimmäisen kauden jälkeen hän jäi ilman tallipaikkaa.

https://www.israelcyclingacademy.com...-african-rider

----------


## PeeHoo

Vaikuttaa siltä, että naisammattilaisilla on hauskempaa kuin miehillä. http://www.youtube.com/watch?time_co...&v=A7zP7YuMoig

----------


## kukavaa

Vinokourov vähän vinoilee:
https://mobile.twitter.com/AstanaTea...313792/video/1

edit. Olishan tuon voinut paremminkin purkaa. Eli Astanan harjoitusleirillä Vinokurov pukeutuu vanhukseksi, liittyy Astanan letkaan ja mäessä ajaa kaikkien ohi, lopuksi läpsitään ylävitosia, kun pila paljastuu.

----------


## kuovipolku

Kenelle? Mistä? 

Tietojen tai huhujen mukaan Froome ja hänen tukenaan olevat voimat ja heidän käyttämänsä asiantuntijat ovat tulleet siihen tulokseen että paras puolustus on syyttää munuaisten toimintahäiriötä. Teorian mukaan esin munuaiset toimivat heikosti jos ollenkaan nestehukan (ja tulehduskipulääkkeen?) takia eikä lääkeainetta erittynyt virtsaan juuri lainkaan - ja sitten niiden toiminnan palattua normaaliksi seuraavana päivänä ne huuhtoivat kertyneen lääkeaineen enemmän tai vähemmän kerralla pois.

----------


## PatilZ

Saganille tänään jo kauden toinen voitto (Tour Down Under stage 4). Ei hullumpi aloitus kaudelle. Kelitkin näyttäisi olevan Australiassa kohdallaan: tänään +44 astetta.

----------


## Munarello

Onnea vaan 'rehti-lädi' Froomelle meriselitystensä kanssa. Tuosta on tulossa melkoinen sotku, koska maailmalla velloo jo spekulointi siitä että Team Skyn pitäisi hyllyttää Froome siihen saakka kunnes saadaan lopullinen tuomio asiasta. Jopa UCIn pressa Lappartient on sanonut olevansa sitä mieltä. Team Sky ei niin aio tehdä eikä heitä siihen mikään velvoita joten kun asian käsittely voi pahimmillaan viedä jopa vuoden verran niin eipä näytä hyvältä. On pyöritelty myös sitä ajatusta, että pitäisikö UCIn muuttaa sääntöjään tämänlaisten tilanteiden estämiseksi jatkossa eli pitäisikö ukkeli hyllyttää välittömästi vastaavassa tilanteessa. Jäämme seuraamaan tilanteen kehittymistä.

----------


## kuovipolku

Giron villin kortin saaneet joukkueet on valittu: Israel Cycling Academy (jonka kortti on tietenkin ollut ns. saletti juttu reitin ja Jerusalemin Grande Partenzan julkistamisen jälkeen) ja kolme italialaista, Androni Giacattoli - Sidermec (joka taitaa tällä kaudella olla Androni - Sidermec - Bottecchia), Bardiani CSF ja Wilier Triestina - Selle Italia.

Nippo - Vini Fantini - Europa Ovini (joka oli mukan kahtena ensimmäisenä Pro Conti -tason vuonna 2015-16) jäi toistamiseen ilman paikkaa, joten uransa lopettamisesta kertonutta Damiano Cunegoa ei nähdä (mitä voinee pitää pettymyksenä). Eikä myöskään De Rosa -pyöriä (mistä voidaan ehkä sanoa samaa).

----------


## Esa S

Veikkasen Jussi työn touhussa tour down underissa: https://youtu.be/njbY4FjoGyA

----------


## kuovipolku

Kun Janne Ahosesta joskus sanottiin ettei se enää tiedä millainen on uudenvuodenaatto jossain muualla kuin Garmisch-Partenkirchenissä, niin tulee mieleen että monesko tammikuinen reissu Australian lämpöön tämä mahtaa Veikkaselle olla, ensin ajajana ja sitten heti perään DS:nä? Jäikö häneltä yhtään välistä?

----------


## villef

> Giron villin kortin saaneet joukkueet on valittu: Israel Cycling Academy (jonka kortti on tietenkin ollut ns. saletti juttu reitin ja Jerusalemin Grande Partenzan julkistamisen jälkeen) ja kolme italialaista, Androni Giacattoli - Sidermec (joka taitaa tällä kaudella olla Androni - Sidermec - Bottecchia), Bardiani CSF ja Wilier Triestina - Selle Italia.
> 
> Nippo - Vini Fantini - Europa Ovini (joka oli mukan kahtena ensimmäisenä Pro Conti -tason vuonna 2015-16) jäi toistamiseen ilman paikkaa, joten uransa lopettamisesta kertonutta Damiano Cunegoa ei nähdä (mitä voinee pitää pettymyksenä). Eikä myöskään De Rosa -pyöriä (mistä voidaan ehkä sanoa samaa).



Pieni kommentti että ICA ajaa De Rosan pyörillä tänä vuonna, joten ne Girossa sentään nähdään..

Lähetetty minun Lenovo TB2-X30F laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## kuovipolku

Korjaava kommentti on enemmän kuin paikallaan! Mun kohdalla miesmuisti tarkoittaa näköjään alle kolmen viikon ajanjaksoa, sillä olen tässä ketjussa uutisoinut 02.01. siitä kuinka joukkueeseen hankitun Kristian Sparaglin uusi De Rosa varastettiin sillä välin kun hän kävi hakemassa itselleen kahvikupillista...



ICA:lla taisi olla ihan kuningasajatuksena haalia sponsoreita nimenomaan Italiasta; De Rosan lisäksi Nalini, Selle Italia ja FSA Vision.

Myös Vueltaan villin kortin saavat joukkueet ovat selvinneet: Burgos BH, Caja Rural - Seguros RGA, Euskadi - Murias (eli kaikki kolme espanjalaista Pro Conti -tason joukkuetta) ja Cofidis (jonka nimisponsori on myös Vueltan pitkäikaiinen yhteistyökumppani).

----------


## PatilZ

Kevät tarjoilee taas joulua.

Nibali (fanitan) osallistuu muun suosikki-skabaan: http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/niba...but-this-year/

Jatkoa TdF 2014 viidennelle etapille?

----------


## PatilZ

Degenkolbin startti tähän kauteen on myös aika vakuuttava. Kaksi kisaa ja kaksi voittoa.

Koko joukkueen viimeiset päivät ovat olleet melkoisen menestyksekkäitä.

https://racing.trekbikes.com/stories...rek-segafredo/

Huomenna Eurosporttikin herää talviuniltaan.

----------


## kuovipolku

Degengolb "kiitteli" aiemmin saksalaiselle cyclingmagazine.de:lle antamassaan haastattelussa sitä että sairastui ennen MM-kisoja ja joutui lopettamaan kautensa tavallista aiemmin. Nyt hän saattoi aloittaa talviharjoittelun täysin palautuneena ja rakentaa kuntoaan omaan tahtiinsa. Parina aikaisempana vuotena siihen ei ole loukkaantumisten tai sairastumisten takia ollut mahdollisuutta.

Tavoitteet ovat tietenkin kevätklassikoissa ja erityisesti Paris-Roubaix'ssa, mutta tarkka ohjelma selviää vasta kevään kuluessa. Ei ole esimerkiksi päätetty ajaako hän Pariisi-Nizzan vai Tirreno-Adriacon valmistavana kilpailuna.

http://www.cyclingmagazine.de/2018/0...raendern-wird/

----------


## kuovipolku

> GCN:n haastattelussa Gerard Vroomen arvelee, että Aqua Blue voisi käyttää esimerkiksi 9-32 -takapakkoja ja joko 42 tai 44 eturattaita. Tai jos on tasaisehko etappi, niin 11-28 takana ja 54 tai 52 edessä.



Nyt on sitten otettu 1x11-vaihteisella pyörällä pro-kisan voitto: Aqua Blue Sportin tanskalainen ratapyöräilyn olympiavoittaja (omnium Lontoossa) Lasse Norman Hansen kiri Herald Sun Tourin ensimmäisen osuuden voittoon sivutuulessa hajonneesta pelotonista jäljelle jääneestä yhdeksän ajajan ryhmästä. Feltet.dk:n mukaan Hansenillla oli edssä 54 ja takana 11-36.

Kisassa ajetaan vielä kolme etappia ja mäkeäkin on luvassa: 2. osuudella 2,5 km:n Mt. Buninyoung, 3. osuus päättyy Lake Mountainin nousuun ja 4. osuudella Kinglakessa noustaan mäki viidesti:






På søndag slutter etapeløbet i Australien, hvor rytterne skal køre fem omgange på en hård rundstrækning i Kinglake, det bliver det første rigtige store test for gearsystemet.


PS https://cyclingtips.com/2018/02/aqua...norman-hansen/

----------


## Sanna04

Miksi Volta a la Comunitat Valenciana -etappiajon etapin 3/5 joukkueaika-ajon tuloksia ei oteta kokonaiskisassa huomioon? Vai onko kyseessä joku procyclingstatsin tulosvirhe? Valverde on edelleen kärjessä 4 ja 6 sekunnin erolla kahteen Astana-kuskiin, vaikka esim. tuloksissa 7:nä 29 sek erolla oleva Van Avermaet oli TTT:n tiimissä tekemässä lähes 2,5 min eroa Movistarin Valverdeen.

----------


## Munarello

Syy lienee kehno sää ja sen myötä epätasapuoliset olosuhteet. 
http://www.cyclingnews.com/races/vol...age-3/results/

----------


## Sanna04

No mä jo ihmettelin, että onko tehty joku uusi periaatepäätös, että joukkuetempoa ajellaan vaan huvikseen ja tulokset ei vaikuta kokonaiskisaan.

----------


## PatilZ

Hätäinen päätös. Näin pedattiin Velverden kokonaisvoittoa. Hienon voitonhan tuo otti tänäänkin. Hieno paluu. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## kuovipolku

Niin, olisihan päätöstä voinut kai voinut lykätä ensimmäisen joukkueen lähtöön asti tai ainakin lähelle sitä; minulla ei ole aavistustakaan siitä mitä säännöt sanovat tällaisesta tapauksesta jossa osuus neutraloidaan etukäteen ja vain kokonaiskilpailun osalta, mutta ajetaan muuten normaalisti eli osuusvoitosta kilpaillaan.

Tuomariston päätöksen takia on täysin mahdotonta laskea vaihtoehtoisia tuloksia; osa joukkueista ajoi "täysillä mutta riskejä välttäen" tavoitteena osuusvoitto, osa ajoi "hyvänä harjoituksena ja riskejä välttäen" ja osa ajoi "järkevästi ja aikarajan sisällä mutta ennen kaikkea riskittä". 

PS En ota kantaa siihen olisiko tuomariston päätös ollut toinen jos esimerkiksi Movistar olisi ollut joukkueaika-ajon vahvin ennakkosuosikki tai jos Valverde ei olisi ollut hyvissä asemissa kokonaiskilpailussa. Mutta ei tuo aivan mahdotonta olisi ollut...

----------


## Petteri Ellilä

Jenny nostaa pyörän kattoon: https://cyclingtips.com/2018/02/olym...mental-health/

----------


## mjjk

Jennyn Insta tililtä kopsattua. Vilpittömästi toivon että saa asiat kuntoon. 

"jennyrissvedsThanks for the journey. It’s been a couple of amazing years of my life and career. It all went so fast. From no experience to World Cup victories to World Champion to Olympic Champion. In combination of certain circumstances and too much pressure I lost myself. I’ve been fighting this depression since two years now. It all started in beginning of 2016 and somehow I managed to put it all together for a year that brought me results I couldn’t even dream of. Last winter my entire system was too exhausted to even make it out of bed for days. The days became weeks. In November 2017 I realized I have to stop pushing it. Stop to push myself in training and also in daily life. Since then I’ve been sleeping for days and nights, activated myself as little as possible and it’s been a day-by-day kind of living. My daily routine has been a walk a day and I have forced myself, even really bad days, to just make it out through the door. Today I’m ready to live my life again, making progress every day and enjoy walking on this planet again. The process I’m in the middle of right now is a process that will take me back stronger than ever to whatever I will do in life. My life is my life and I’m the last one to take it away from me. Hope you will keep on following my journey that enters a new chapter from now on. Read last weeks press release of me and SCOTT-SRAM MTB Team walking separate ways."

----------


## kukavaa

Kävipä kettumaisesti Izagirren veljeksille Nizzaan laskeutuessa. Eka toinen nurin ja toinen heti perään. Oi voi.

----------


## fiber

Ajolinja oli älytön eli sadekelin vaatima pyöreys puuttui. Lopputuloksen näki puusilmälläkin etukäteen kuin hidastetussa junaturmassa. Oli kyllä harmi näin. Joka tapauksessa PN tarjosi kiinnostavaa sekuntipeliä loppuun saakka.

----------


## kukavaa

On se Petsku vaan väkevä. Viitisen kilsaa jäljellä ja kasaan jäi, sieltä kuitenkin kakkoseksi.

----------


## PatilZ

^ samaa ihmettelin. Paitsi kova fyysinen kunto, niin myös kova on tahto & taito. Aika limiitillä meni siitä liikenneympyrästä. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## fiber

Väkevä oli myös Thomas Kataloniassa!

----------


## Munarello

Saattaapi olla, ettei "rehti lädi" Froomea nähdä Tourilla.
http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/chri...our-de-france/

----------


## CamoN

Hyvä kannanotto kilpailujärjestäjältä. Eikä sinänsä yllätä - sekä UCI:n että Skyn etua ajetaan sujuvasti viivyttely- ja vähättelytaktiikalla, mutta TdF:n järjestäjälle olisi edullista sekä räjäyttää ennakkosuosikkiveikkaukset rajaamalla Froome kilpailusta että puhdistaa dopingin tumma pilvi kilpailun ennakkospekulaatioista rajaamalla Froome kilpailusta.

----------


## kuovipolku

Tästähän on olemassa ennakkotapaus - jota en tosin arvaa väittää juridisessa mielessä identtiseksi: 2009 Tom Boonen antoi kilpailun ulkopuolisessa testissä positiivisen dopingnäytteen kokaiinista, mutta ei saanut kilpailukieltoa koska kokaiini oli kielletty vain kilpailussa. (Boonen oli muistaakseni jo aiemmin jäänyt autonratissa kiinni kokaiinista.) ASO ilmoitti silloin ettei Boonenia kelpuuteta mukaan, mutta joko hänen tallinsa Quick Step tai hän itse vei asiaan CAS:iin joka teki nopean ratkaisun hänen hyväkseen eikä jättänyt ASO:lle valittamisoikeutta.

Froomen tapaus on erilainen ainakin sikäli että kyseessä on, kävi miten kävi, UCI:n sääntöjen mukaan dopingrikkomus. Voi myös olla että ASO on tarkistanut ja muuttanut sääntöjä siten että pykälä Tourin ja ASO:n maineen vahingoittamisesta voi olla vahvempi kuin vuonna 2009.


ASO:n julkitulon voi myös nähdä jonkinlaisena vauhdittamisvetoomuksena UCI:n suuntaan ja ehkä myös painostusyrityksenä Froomea ja hänen taustavoimiaan kohtaan. Yleinen käsitys on kai kuitenkin ollut että asiaan on joka tapauksessa tulossa ratkaisu viimeistään kesäkuussa, mahdollisesti jo Giron aikana.

Tai sitten ASO haluaa vain pestä kätensä etukäteen siltä varalta että joutuu katsomaan miten Froome pukee päällensä paidan numerolla yksi.

----------


## TERU

Belgiasta tulee suora lähetys ES 1 kanavalta, papa Selin selostaa, mutta kuka seurassa? Alku jäi kuulematta ja eivät kerro, ei ole ääni tuttu.

----------


## Mattia

^Roponen (? )

----------


## HXX1100H

> ^Roponen (? )



Melkein  sain   kahvit rinnuksille äänen tunnistaessani   :Hymy:

----------


## TERU

Roponen ei kerro mitään, kapea, ohut, laiha ym. oma tietotaso?

Asiasta toiseen, selostajat käyttävät kivitieosuuksista korvaan ikäväsi sattuvaa, korvaan pistää, mukulatie-nimeä, entiselle olulaiselle mukulakivipinta on luonnonpyöreistä kivistä tehty väylä, jota hiekalla tasattu ja sitä pitkin heppavetoinen kolakärry ajaa, korvissa soi ratiseva, koliseva, hevosenkengät kopsuva meno. Talvella tietty valjaat kulkusin ja ajo reellä. Ei siitä niin kauaa ole. Niin ja on sitä pitkin tullut ajetuksi pyörälläkin.

----------


## TERU

Toni Roponen sanoi lopuksi Selin, kuka se on, onko se joskus ajanut?

----------


## jone1

Toni Roponen

----------


## TERU

Yleensä nuo lajirajat ovat korkeita kuin trumpin suunnittelema meksikon muuri, pyöräily kuitenkin hyvin hallinnassa. Nyt parhaillaan katselen uusintaa vähän sillä silmällä, ihan hyvä apukus... eiku selostaja.

----------


## pulmark

> Froomen tapaus on erilainen ainakin sikäli että kyseessä on, kävi miten kävi, UCI:n sääntöjen mukaan dopingrikkomus. Voi myös olla että ASO on tarkistanut ja muuttanut sääntöjä siten että pykälä Tourin ja ASO:n maineen vahingoittamisesta voi olla vahvempi kuin vuonna 2009.



WADA sääntöjen mukaan Salbutamolin (sallittu lääke tietyissä rajatuissa arvoissa) käyttö ja sallittujen rajojen ylittyminen ei vielä ole dopingrikkomus josta pitäisi seurata automaattisesti kilpailukielto. WADA säännöissä on ns. "unless" klausuuli, jonka avulla kärähtänyt voi todistaa että näytteeseen on kertynyt raja-arvon ylittänyt määrä sallittua lääkeainetta vaikka päivittäinen annostus on ollut alle raja-arvojen. Tämän asian todentaminen sitten vaatii todennäköisesti ainakin oikeudessa toistettuja kokeita ja laboratoriotestejä joissa tämä tilanne pystytään toistamaan.

Froomen tapaus siis poikkeaa esim. Contadorin tapauksesta, kun testeissä löydetty Clenbuterol on lähtökohtaisesti kielletty aine. UCI kädet ovat aika lailla sidotut WADA sääntöihin. TdF järjestäjä voi vissiin kieltää Froomen osallistumisen vetoamalla että aiheuttaa vahinkoa, huonoa mainetta tms. kisalle tai koko lajille.

Ikävää tilanteessa on tietenkin se, että päätös tapauksesta venyy. Äärimmäisessä tapauksessa Froomen osallistuessa TdF tilanne voi johtaa jopa täysin omituiseen tilanteeseen jossa kuskit ajavat kuin Froome ei olisi kisassa ollenkaan, koska hänen tulos kuitenkin myöhemmin mitätöidään. Täysin absurdi ja jopa koominen tilanne. 

Linkki WADA sääntöihin liittyen beeta-2-agonistien käyttöön:  
https://www.wada-ama.org/en/content/...eta-2-agonists

----------


## Köfte

_^"Täysin absurdi ja jopa koominen tilanne"

_Rahan ja etiikan tappelussa urheilu häviää.

----------


## kuovipolku

> WADA sääntöjen mukaan Salbutamolin (sallittu lääke tietyissä rajatuissa arvoissa) käyttö ja sallittujen rajojen ylittyminen ei vielä ole dopingrikkomus josta pitäisi seurata automaattisesti kilpailukielto.



Tämähän on niin sanotusti harvinaisen selvä asia  - niillekin jotka ovat ihmetelleet miten Froome voi jatkaa kilpailemista :Sarkastinen: 





> WADA säännöissä on ns. "unless" klausuuli, jonka avulla kärähtänyt voi todistaa että näytteeseen on kertynyt raja-arvon ylittänyt määrä sallittua lääkeainetta vaikka päivittäinen annostus on ollut alle raja-arvojen. Tämän asian todentaminen sitten vaatii todennäköisesti ainakin oikeudessa toistettuja kokeita ja laboratoriotestejä joissa tämä tilanne pystytään toistamaan.



Tätähän tässä koko maantiepyöräilyä seuraava maailma on odottanut hengitystään pidätellen viimeiset...what, kuinka monta kuukautta :Sekaisin: 

Eli Froome on vähän kuin se kissa joka on laatikossaan sekä elossa että kuollut kunnes joku kurkkaa sinne :Cool:  


Vakavammin: kirjoitin huonosti ja mutkia oikaisten, kun yritin selventää eroa Boonenin ja Froomen tapausten välillä suhteessa ASO:n mahdollisuuksiin estää Froomen osallistuminen Touriin. Boonenin kokaiinikäry ei ollut missään vaiheessa potentiaalinen kilpailukieltoon johtava dopingrikkomus, mutta Froomen testitulos on sellainen - ilmeisesti siihen asti kunnes viimeinenkin sääntöjen, pykälien ja lakien mahdollistama kortti on käytetty.





> Froomen tapaus siis poikkeaa esim. Contadorin tapauksesta, kun testeissä löydetty Clenbuterol on lähtökohtaisesti kielletty aine. UCI kädet ovat aika lailla sidotut WADA sääntöihin.



Tätä vastaan ei taida enää kukaan jaksaa inttää :Leveä hymy: 





> TdF järjestäjä voi vissiin kieltää Froomen osallistumisen vetoamalla että aiheuttaa vahinkoa, huonoa mainetta tms. kisalle tai koko lajille.



Niin, kuten vastauksessani kerroin, ASO yritti sitä Boonenin kohdalla, mutta ei mahtanut mitään. Jotta ASO ei - hypoteettissa tilanteessa - häviäisi taas CAS:issa, pitäisi Froomen tapauksen erota tässä suhteessa merkittävästi Boonenin jutusta.  Ja sellaisiksi eroiksi näin nuo kaksi jotka yritin siteeratussa kohdassa lyhyesti luetella. 

Oma veikkaus olisi silloin ollut että ASO ei tuon ennakkotapauksen luonteisen häviönsä takia hevin lähtisi juttuaan ajamaan. Mutta sittemminhän ASO:n pomo antoi lausunnon jossa selvin sanoin kiisti koko uutisen.

----------


## PeeHoo

Vajaat kolme viikkoa Giron alkuun. Alla tämänaamuinen nettikameran kuva Stelviolta. Reitti ei mene tänä vuonna sieltä, ehkä onneksi. Sieltä ei kyllä ajettaisi heti kisan alussa ja ainahan se lumi saadaan ajotieltä pois.

----------


## PeeHoo

Zoncolanin nousu on Girossa. Ovaron pikkukaupunki on Zoncolanin alla ja alhaalla on melkein kesä. Tie huipulle lienee täysin lumeton, Vaikka ylhäällä lasketellaan vielä. Nettikameran kuva.

----------


## TERU

Kroatian kostea kisa menossa, ongelmiakin lähetyksessä, mutta noita pyöriä katsellessa huomaa runkojen koon pienenevän kausi toisensa jälkeen. Nyt ei enää pinimmätkään kuskit aja liian ison näköisellä pyörällä. Omat ajot kaukan noista, mutta kuitenkin jotain yhteistä, runko ei saa olla ylikokoa!
Lähetyksiä kisoista tuleekin niin runsaasti, että alkaa olla kisaväsymystä, uusintoja ei tahdo jaksaa millään!

----------


## TERU

Tänää ajettiin Kroatiassa sellaisissa maastoissa, että huh huh, jälleen Seliniä lainatakseni.

----------


## TERU

Yksinpuhelua edelleen, Alppien kisoja katsellessa jälleen noihin pyöriin, ajoasentoihinkin, kaksi erikoista kuskia kärkipäässä, Froome ja Pozzovivo, poikkeavat hyvin vahvasti joukosta, erikoista säätöä pyörässä, ajoasennossa kuin kuskeissaki ja hyvin kulkee molemmilla erikoisuudesta huolimatta, ehdottoman oikeata ei liene olemassakaan...haetaan omaa, itselle parasta ajettavuutta vapaasti...

----------


## fiber

> Tänää ajettiin Kroatiassa sellaisissa maastoissa, että huh huh, jälleen Seliniä lainatakseni.



Näin harmikseni 3. etapista vain viimeiset sadat metrit. Oli kyllä komean näköinen nousu ja vuoristo. Kun siellä on lisäksi tasaisempia teitä ja kiva ilmasto, voisi koittaa suunnitella pyöräilylomaa ensi vuonna niille kulmille.

Tonelli teki tänään aikamoisen työn, ja sai siitä ansaitsemansa palkinnon.

----------


## TERU

Hienoin nousu mitä olen näin vain tv:n välityksellä kisoissa nähnyt! Paljasta vuorenrinnettä sik-sak ylös 28 km, alempana oli rehevän vihreää. Kapea päällystetty ihanteellinen pinta, tuskin tuossa autoliikennettä liioin muulloinkaan. Tuonne alas vois muuttaa ja nousta ajoittain ylös, huristellaa sitten alas.
Keskikesän helleaikana voi olla liuan kuuma.

----------


## TERU

Alppien viimeisiä etappeja katsellessa ihmetys vain kasvoi Pozzovivon ajosta, hän oli paljon esillä ja keikkui kiikkerästi pyöränsä päällä kuin sopimattomalla lainavälineellä olisi ajanut, Froome oli taas kuin pitkäjalkainen hyönteinen olisi nostettu pyörän selkään. Kaikki ajosäätöjen suositukset rikottu. Kumallakin pyörä kuitenkin kulkee.

----------


## PeeHoo

Lähitaistelua Kalifornian ympäriajon ekalla etapilla. https://twitter.com/peter_sagfan/sta...432438786?s=12

----------


## kuovipolku

Taas näitä: LottoNL-Jumbon Lars Boom sai kenkää Tour of Norway-kilpailusta. Boom suutahti pahemman kerran Sport Vlaanderen-Baloisen Preben Van Heckelle. Boom oli ajanut irtiottoa yrittäneen Van Hecken kiinni ja kehottanut tätä jatkamaan vetoa, jolloin Boomin kertoman mukaan Ven Hecke oli jarruttanut äkisti yrittäen Boomin käsityksen mukaan kaataa hänet. Boom sitten otti ja mottasi belgialaista useammankin kerran.

Tallin DS oli kuulemma yrittänyt radiossa rauhoitella temperamenttisuudestaan tunnettua Boomia siinä kuitenkaan onnistumatta. Boom ei jälkeenpäinkään ollut mitenkään anteeksipyytäväinen. Häneltä jäävät siis kilpailun kolme viimeistä osuutta ajamatta - ja joukkueen kapteeni Dylan Groenewegen jää ilman yhtä tärkeää apuajajaansa -  mutta saa tietenkin jatkaa kisaamista kun seuraavaksi Nortjassa ajetaan Tour des Fjords ja Hammer-sarjaa Stavangerissa.

----------


## PeeHoo

Boom käsittelee tapausta:

----------


## Köfte

Taannoin teksti-tv:llä oli lajiotsikkona jääkiekkonyrkkeily jonkin joukkotappelun seurauksena.
Pyöräilynyrkkeily? Mikskäs ei, onhan ampumahiihtokin :Hymy:

----------


## Taimo M.

Tulipa tuossa mieleen enkä keksinyt mihin topickiin kysymyksen olisin sijoittanut niin päätin että tänne.

Elikä kaikki muistanevat tuon viime vuotisen Saganin ja Cavendishin kolaroinnin tuolla TdF:ssa josta Sagan sitten potkittiin poikkee.
Peteri sai lokaa niskaan heti, kunnes tuijottelivat aikansa videoita ja totesivat että eihän se tuomio ollutkaan ehkä oikein... Eikös se näin suurin piirtein mennyt?
No mutta kysymys oli muotoa että sanoko Cavendish koskaan mitään lopen tuosta kolaroinnista, tarkoitan että onko jossain ollut uutista tai muuta vastaavaa
jossa se ois myöntynyt suuntaan että saatto vikaa olla minussakin?

----------


## kukavaa

Semmone, ku "ammattipyöräily läpät mille ei omia otsakkeita" tossa just aikalo tän topsun alla.
Mutta kovia pitää olla Tourin tai Vueltan, että olis samalla tasolla. Giro asettaa tason mihin muut ei pysty. No ei, kyl Vuelta saattaa pystyy. 
(ei niiku sika tosissaan, vaikka vähä)

----------


## kukavaa

Semmone, ku "ammattipyöräily läpät mille ei omia otsakkeita" tossa just aikalo tän topsun alla.
Mutta kovia pitää olla Tourin tai Vueltan, että olis samalla tasolla. Giro asettaa tason mihin muut ei pysty. No ei, kyl Vuelta saattaa pystyy. 
(ei niiku sika tosissaan, vaikka vähä)

----------


## PeeHoo

Michał Kwiatkowski kaatui Critérium du Dauphinéssa aika kovassa vauhdissa , mutta sanoo olevansa kunnossa.

----------


## PeeHoo

Aika kovaa kulki Sky-juna eilen.

----------


## kuovipolku

Mestaruuskilpailuja käydään tällä viikolla UCI:n kalenterin mukaisesti ja aika-ajot onkin jo useassa maassa ehditty ajaa.

Tuttuja nimiä mestaruutensa uusineita on lukuisia, esimerkkeinä Jonathan Castroviejo ja Tobias Ludvigsson. Aivan omaa luokkaansa ovat kuitenkin Svein Tuft (s. 1977) joka otti 11. ITT-mestaruutensa ja häntä kymmenen vuotta ja kahdeksan päivää nuorempi Edvald Boasson Hagen joka vei 10. aika-ajomestaruutensa.

----------


## Köfte

Diabeteslehdessä oli Henttalan Joonaksesta (Lepistön Lotan sulho) 
hyvä artikkeli hoitopoliittisesti; tästäpä seurauksena poikakin muisti
taas pyöränsä olemassaolon.

----------


## pulmark

Oranssi väri palaamassa pelotoniin ! Kaikki varmaan muistavat Baskimaassa perustetun Team Euskaltel-Euskadin, jonka tunnetuimpia ajajia ovat mm. Samuel Sanchez ja Izagirren veljekset.

BMC vetäytyessä sponsoroinnista, puolalainen kenkävalmistaja CCC on korvaamassa BMCn. CCC on tunnettu oranssinvärisistä kilpailuasuista.  

https://www.lequipe.fr/Cyclisme-sur-...hez-ccc/923334

----------


## SSGT-92

Se Euskadin oranssi väri on tulossa takaisin , palaa alemmalla tasolla tosin :https://www.fundacioneuskadi.eus/en/about-us
Tuttu pyöräilijä säätiön johtoon ;http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/land...ng-foundation/

----------


## kuovipolku

Jännittävä ja ainakin minut täysin yllättänyt uutinen! Kuten kaikki tiedämme. CCC on puolalainen kenkien ja nahkatuotteiden valmistaja, valmistuttaja ja kauppias, jolla on vahva asema paitsi  kotimarkkinoillaan myös miltei kaikissa entisen Itä-Euroopan maissa, mutta niiden ulkopuolella se on vain jonkin verran edustettuna Saksassa ja Itävallassa. Pyöräilyssä CCC on näkynyt jo vuodesta 2000 sen oranssia väriä kantavalle tallin yhtenä nimisponsorina. Pääsponsorina se on ollut kaudesta 2014 jolloin talli myös nousi Pro Continental -tasolle. Yhtä kauan on pyöräsponsorina ollut italialainen Guerciotti.

Mitenköhän tässä oikein nyt käy ja mitä uutinen itse asiassa pitää sisällään? Jim Ochowitz lienee se, joka varsinaisesti omistaa tallin ja sen World Tour -paikan?  Ensi kaudeksi BMC tietenkin katoaa tallin nimestä ja tilalle tulee CCC. Samalla pyörämerkiksi vaihtunee Guerciotti ja ajoasun väriksi pulmarkin ennustama oranssi (joka tosin on sävyltään  melko ikävä eikä suinkaan niin hieno kuin Euskaltel-Euskadin). Sprandi on puolalainen vaatekauppa joka ei ehkä ole valmis jatkamaan sponsorina WT-tasolla jos ja kun siihen vaaditaan suurempaa panostusta. Polkowice on ollut nykyisen CCC-tallin kotikaupunki ja voi olla länsimarkkinoiden kannalta turhan hankalasti lausuttava lisä tallinimeen.

L'Équipen uutisessa kerrotaan tai ainakin arvellaan että uuden sponsorin mukana syntyvään World Tour -talliin siirtyisi joukko puolalaisia ajajia Pro Conti -taliista. Apuajajia ja kokeneita varamiehiä toki tarvitaan  ja ehkä joukkoon mahtuisi joku lupaava tulokaskin, mutta eihän CCC-Sprandi-Polkowicen nykyisten kuskien oikein tahdo muistaa esittäneen mitään erikoista edes Tour de Polognessa, puhumattakaan viime vuoden Girosta johon talli oli saanut villin kortin? 


PS Puolassa varmaan kysytään miten käy nykyisen Pro Conti -tallin? Jatkaako se nimellä Sprandi-Polkowice vai katoaako se kokonaan tai putoaa tasoa alemmaksi?

----------


## kuovipolku

Jos tai kun joku baskitalli vielä nousee World Tour -tasolle. se tulee melko varmasti olemaan nyt Pro Conti -tasolla ajava Euskadi Murias ja ajoasun päävärinä jonkinlainen neonvihreä (ja hihassa tai hartioissa Baskimaan lipun punavalkovihreät värit).

----------


## pulmark

^^ Lisää uutisia pitäisi kai olla tulossa tänään TdF lepopäivänä. CCC pääomistajalla Dariusz Milekillä pätäkkää ihan riittävästi yhden WT tallin pyörittämiseen muutamaksi vuodeksi.
WT talli kasataan vissiin ainakin aluksi Van Avermaetin ympärille, BMC sponsoroi ensi vuonna Dimension Dataa.

https://www.hln.be/sport/wielrennen/...loeg~a976abd0/
https://www.forbes.pl/sylwetka/dariusz-milek

----------


## Googol

Remco Evenepoel voitti junioreiden EM-maantieajon melkein 10 minuutilla 100 kilometrin soolon jälkeen. UCI on suuressa viisaudessaan päättänyt olla antamatta Evenepoelille oikeutta osallistua U23-kisoihin jo tänä vuonna, joten muiden junnujen nöyryytys jatkukoon.

----------


## kuovipolku

Kyseessä siis 18-vuotias Anderlechtin ja PSV:n juniorijoukkueissa ja Belgian alle 15- ja alle 16-vuotiaden maajoukkueissa pelannut jalkapalloilija joka vaihtoi lajia vasta viime vuonna ja ajoi ensimmäisen kilpaliunsa viime vuoden huhtikuussa. Hänen isänsä on entinen ammattipyöräilijä, joten laji ei ole ollut vieras ja kilometrejä on varmasti kertynyt muutenkin kuin juosten, mutta silti...

Ei ihme että hän ei eedes tässä vaiheessa säästy vertauksilta entisiin suuruuksiin ja legendoihin. Hänen nimensä löytyykin nopeasti googlaamalla "next Eddy Merckx". Hänet löytää myös Stravasta: https://www.strava.com/athletes/23069503

----------


## Leopejo

> Jännittävä ja ainakin minut täysin yllättänyt uutinen! Kuten kaikki tiedämme. CCC on puolalainen kenkien ja nahkatuotteiden valmistaja, valmistuttaja ja kauppias, jolla on vahva asema paitsi  kotimarkkinoillaan myös miltei kaikissa entisen Itä-Euroopan maissa, mutta niiden ulkopuolella se on vain jonkin verran edustettuna Saksassa ja Itävallassa. Pyöräilyssä CCC on näkynyt jo vuodesta 2000 sen oranssia väriä kantavalle tallin yhtenä nimisponsorina. Pääsponsorina se on ollut kaudesta 2014 jolloin talli myös nousi Pro Continental -tasolle. Yhtä kauan on pyöräsponsorina ollut italialainen Guerciotti.



Yllättävä uutinen Puolassakin. Noin pari viikkoa sitten alkoi tulla huhuja, mutta kukaan ei oikeasti uskonut (Miłek on puhunut World Tour-tallista jo monta vuotta, hänet yhdistettiin myös Tinkoffin tallin ostoon). Pääsponsorina CCC on ollut jo ihan alusta lähtien - muistan Tonkovin oranssissa CCC-paidassa vuoden 2003 Girossa. Guerciottin toi Puolaan Rebellin, joka oli pari vuotta tallin tunnetuin ajaja. Meikäläisellä on italialainen Guerciotti-pyörä, joka tosiaan on tunnettu Puolassa, kun taas Italiassa sen tuntee mm. vain cyclocross-fanit.





> Mitenköhän tässä oikein nyt käy ja mitä uutinen itse asiassa pitää sisällään? Jim Ochowitz lienee se, joka varsinaisesti omistaa tallin ja sen World Tour -paikan?  Ensi kaudeksi BMC tietenkin katoaa tallin nimestä ja tilalle tulee CCC. Samalla pyörämerkiksi vaihtunee Guerciotti ja ajoasun väriksi pulmarkin ennustama oranssi (joka tosin on sävyltään  melko ikävä eikä suinkaan niin hieno kuin Euskaltel-Euskadin). Sprandi on puolalainen vaatekauppa joka ei ehkä ole valmis jatkamaan sponsorina WT-tasolla jos ja kun siihen vaaditaan suurempaa panostusta. Polkowice on ollut nykyisen CCC-tallin kotikaupunki ja voi olla länsimarkkinoiden kannalta turhan hankalasti lausuttava lisä tallinimeen.



CCC-tallin takana on vain CCC-firman perustaja ja omistaja Miłek. Sprandi ei muuta ole, kuin nykyään CCC-n omistuksessa oleva, alunperin venäläinen kenkämerkki ja Polkowice Miłekin kotikaupunki. Nämä kakkosnimet tuli kun toinen merkittävä tallin sponsori, Polsat, lopetti yhteistyön pari vuotta sitten, eikä niitä varmasti ole ensi vuoden World Tour-tallissa. En myöskään ole mitenkään varma, että Guerciotti jatkaisi pyörätoimittajana. 

CCC on Puolan suurin talli, mutta viime vuosina kovan kritiikin alla. Heillä on ollut koviakin ulkomaisia nimiä, mutta nämä ovat yleensä lähteneet vuoden tai kahden jälkeen ja kovasti kritisoineet tallin systeemejä. Eräs puolalainen World Tour-ajaja kertoi minulle, ettei ikinä ajaisi tuollaisessa tiimissä, jossa viikkoa ennen kilpailua, et tiedä oletko lähtölistalla (ja sama pyöräilijä lopetti uransa vaikka olisi saanut CCC:ltä hyvän sopimuksen). CCC:n DS on Piotr Wadecki, joka on myös Puolan maajoukkueen valmentaja. Hänen ansioihin kuuluu Kwiatkowskin maailmanmestaruus 2014 sekä Majkan pronssimitali Riosta, mutta yleisesti monet ovat sitä mieltä, että hän on yksi tallin huonon menestyksen syy.

Kerrottaneen vielä, että Puolan pyöräilyliitossa on meneillään tosi vakava kriisi. CCC on monta vuotta ollut liiton pääsponsori, mutta Miłek ja viimevuonna liiton puheenjohtajana oleva Banaszek eivät ole puheväleissä ja heillä on pitkään ollut valtataistelu. Banaszek joutui lopulta lähtemään virasta skandaalin jälkeen (epäselvyyksiä rahankäytössä, maajoukkuevalmentaja Andrzej Piątekiin kohdistuvat seksuaalirikossyytteet), mutta hänen miehensä ovat edelleen vallassa liitossa. Veikkaan, että myös täksi vuoksi CCC päätti irrottautua Puolan pyöräilystä ja lähteä kansainväliseen World Tour-maailmaan.

Täällä nyt kerrotaan, että World Tour-talli lähtisi aika nöyrästi liikkeelle ensi vuonna: pääpaino olisi Van Avermaet:ssa ja kevätklassikoissa. Menestystä kolmen viikon toureissa ei haeta. Nykyisestä CCC Sprandista tulisi n. 6-8 ajajaa plus jonkin verran mekaanikkoja, hierojia yms. Kuitenkin tallin johto ja organisaatio olisi vahvasti Ochowiczin käsissä. Tietoja on vähän, mutta luultavasti nykyinen CCC jatkaisi tasoa alempana, eli Continentalina. Mikä tarkoittaisi sitä, ettei se aja Tour de Polognea.

----------


## Leopejo

Ja niin, CCC:llä on aina ollut sellainen politiikka, että pyöräilijöitä etsitään niistä maista, joissa pääsponsorin kenkäkaupoilla on eniten liikevaihtoa. Ja Miłek kertoi jo, että tämä tulee jatkumaan myös ensi vuonna.

----------


## kukavaa

Höh, tuossa mielessä pyöräilyn sponssi systeemi vähäsen kusee, vaikka ymmärrettävää sinänsä.

----------


## kuovipolku

Leopejolle kiitos korjauksista, täsmennyksistä ja lisätiedoista. Dariusz Milekille ja Oleg Tinkoffille on yhteistä se että molemmat ehtivät aloittaa sekä kilpapyöräilijölnä että biznesmiehinä juuri ennen Neuvostolliiton hajoamista ja itäblokin maiden vapautumista.

PS Googlaamalla selvisi sitten myös mistä se CCC oikein tulee: "Cena Czyni Cuda" eli suomeksi käännettynä kutakuinkin "hinta tekee ihmeitä" on ollut mainoslauseena alusta asti.

PPS CCC on myös puolalaisen naisten lentopallojoukkueen nimisponsori; liekö sitten lähellä vaimon, tyttären tai miniän sydäntä - tai miksei ihan "normaaleidenkin" sponsorointioppien mukainen panostus?

----------


## Köfte

> Meikäläisellä on italialainen Guerciotti-pyörä, joka tosiaan on tunnettu Puolassa, kun taas Italiassa sen tuntee mm. vain cyclocross-fanit.



Crossin puolella ovatkin meriittinsä hankkineet, merkillä taitaa olla ajettu kymmenkunta mestaruutta.
Aloittivat kylläkin vanhan liiton maantiekulkineilla, jollaisen jälkeläinen teräksisenä löytyy täältäkin.
Soisin kyllä lisävaihtelua näissä merkki & väri- teeman puitteissa :Hymy: 

Puolan liiton ja CCC:n mädännäisyyteen en ota kantaa; eivät taida olla ainoita lajissaan...

----------


## mjjk

> Jenny nostaa pyörän kattoon: https://cyclingtips.com/2018/02/olym...mental-health/



 Toivottavasti tämä enteilee parempaa tulevaisuutta ja uutta paluuta huipulle. Tai niinkuin Jenny itse mainitsi instassa Jenny 2.0   http://www.mountainbikesm.se/core/files/Damer.pdf   Eli Jenny voitti Ruotsin mestaruuden XCO:ssa  tänään.

----------


## josku

Aika monta tiimiä oli leirillä Bormion ja Livignon välimaastosta kun siellä tällä viikolla kuljeskelin. Kamera ei ehtinyt autossa käteen kun vastaan tuli kuvissa olevien lisäksi ainakin Astaana, Sky ja Bahrain Merida. Välillä olivat matkalla Stelvion, Gavian ja Umbrailin suuntaan. Välillä hinkkasivat Livignosta Bormion suuntaan lähtevää mäkeä ja tänään näkyivät myös ajavan Livigno järven suht tasaista rantaa kevyellä 40 lenkkivauhdilla.

----------


## pulmark

Tanskalainen Martin Toft Madsen tuuppasi radalla 2. parhaan tuloksen kautta aikojen tunnin aikana, 53.62km. Brad Wigginsin ennätys jäi voimaan.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W7mgcmQUe_w

----------


## pulmark

Eilen ajettiin Espanjassa San Sebastian klassikko-kisa, jonka voitti J. Alaphilippe, toisena B. Mollema. Kisassa sattui paha kasa, jossa loukkaantuivat pahiten M. Landa ja E. Bernal. Landalla lannenikaman murtuma ja Bernalilla pahoja vammoja kasvoihin, nenä, leuka, hampaat.

----------


## Teemu H

Jan Ulrichilla menee ikävä kyllä vähän huonommin jälleen.





> Poliisi pidätti urheilulegenda Jan Ulrichin – ystävä oudosta käytöksestä: ”Nukkui kaksi tuntia päivässä ja käytti huumeita”



https://www.is.fi/muutlajit/art-2000005781003.html

----------


## Ohiampuja

Onkos täällä EM kisoista jotain omaa ketjua? Lähinnä tuo Suomalaisten maastopyöräily kiinnostaa.

----------


## plr

> Jan Ulrich



Artikkelista: "Hän nukkui korkeintaan kaksi tuntia päivässä ja käytti runsaasti amfetamiinia. Hän sanoo, että hänellä on adhd ja siksi hän on sellainen."

En tunne ADHD:n hoitomuotoja, mutta amfetamiinilla pääsee varmaan jonkinlaiseen ADHD potenssiin 2 tilaan?

----------


## PatilZ

> Artikkelista: "Hän nukkui korkeintaan kaksi tuntia päivässä ja käytti runsaasti amfetamiinia. Hän sanoo, että hänellä on adhd ja siksi hän on sellainen."
> 
> En tunne ADHD:n hoitomuotoja, mutta amfetamiinilla pääsee varmaan jonkinlaiseen ADHD potenssiin 2 tilaan?



Itseasiassa amfetamiinijohdannaisia käytetään ihan ADHD:n lääkityksenä.

----------


## plr

Ahaa. No sittenhän asia on kunnossa.  :Hymy:

----------


## vakevves

Ullrich on ikävä kyllä aika sekaisin (taas). Häiriköi naapuria Mallorcalla. Sen jälkeen pahoinpiteli maksullista naista Frankfurtissa, ks Cycling weekly . On ikävää, että suurimman urheilukilpailun voittaja joutuu tällaiseen tilaan.

----------


## josku

> Ullrich on ikävä kyllä aika sekaisin (taas). Häiriköi naapuria Mallorcalla. Sen jälkeen pahoinpiteli maksullista naista Frankfurtissa, ks Cycling weekly . On ikävää, että suurimman urheilukilpailun voittaja joutuu tällaiseen tilaan.



Menestys vaatii veronsa vrt Pantani

----------


## Munarello

Miesten maantien EM-kisan podiumille kaksi cyclocrossin maailmanmestaria.  :Hymy:

----------


## pulmark

Italialainen Vittoria Bussi yrittää rikkoa naisten 1 tunnin ajon ME Meksikossa 1900m korkeudessa Aguascalientesin velodromilla 12. syyskuuta. "Voimajuomana" hänellä HVMN valmistama ketone ester, jota juoman valmistajan tietojen mukaan käyttää myös 7 WT tason ammattilaistallia:

http://www.cyclinglegends.co.uk/index.php/performance

----------


## VesaP

"
Bussi has  attempted to break the record before, in 2017, but she failed by 400  metres. See the symmetry? Bussi failed by 400 metres, the experiment  showed improvements of 400 metres using ketone ester in 30 minutes, so  maybe consuming the drink can help give her the 400 metres she needs to  break the record.
"

Mitään tekemistä ei varmaan ole päivän kunnolla, ilman laadulla (tiheys, lämpötila, kosteus), ynnä muulla miljoonalla muuttujalla. Ei, se on HVMN mikä tekee eron!  :Hymy: 

Ei siinä, varmaan hyvää kamaa. Eriasia että missä vaiheessa aletaan mennä harmaalle alueelle näissä mömmöissä jos/kun aletaan sörkkimään enemmänkin kehon normaalia toimintaa.

----------


## pulmark

^^ Bussi on hyvä mannekiini HVMN, jos onnistuu ennätysyrityksessään. Tuskin maksaa itse noita 30 taalan pirtelöitä. Se että 7 pro-tallia käyttää noita on vähän kasvotonta mainontaa. Persoonalla helpompi luoda jotain menestystarinaa.

----------


## Jeppekoira

Vinokourov ollut eilen mukana köpiksen ironmanissa, loppuaika 9:04 (uinti 1:14, pyörä 4:19, jouksu 3:20).

http://eu.ironman.com/triathlon/cove...acker/RH4FBT7P

----------


## VesaP

^Aika kone edelleen! Toinen ikäsarjassaan, 41. miehissä ja yksi nainen ollut nopeempi joten 42:s overallissa. Lancekin varmaan harrastelis näitä mutta kun ei saa.  :Irvistys: 

Edit: Pyöräosuuden nopein ikäluokassaan, overallissa 8. nopein. Juoksukin sujunut varsin malliikkaasti (10. sarjassaan, 99. miehissä). Uinti oli mennyt suht huonosti (153. luokassaan ja 1013. miehissä)

----------


## Jeppekoira

> ^Aika kone edelleen! Toinen ikäsarjassaan, 41. miehissä ja yksi nainen ollut nopeempi joten 42:s overallissa. Lancekin varmaan harrastelis näitä mutta kun ei saa. 
> 
> Edit: Pyöräosuuden nopein ikäluokassaan, overallissa 8. nopein. Juoksukin sujunut varsin malliikkaasti (10. sarjassaan, 99. miehissä). Uinti oli mennyt suht huonosti (153. luokassaan ja 1013. miehissä)



Sen verran kovaa menee edelleen, että varmaankin jotain pientä jumppaa tehnyt aktiiviuran jälkeenkin. 

Mitä tuohon lance-hommaan tulee, niin itse olisin jo valmis päästämään miehen mukaan harrastamaan näihin kuntotapahtumiin. Kuka siinä voittaa, että ei päästetä mukaan. Ja voisihan joku nähdä vähän tuplastandardiakin siinä, että vinon osallistuminen on ok, mutta lancen ei.

----------


## pulmark

WADA sääntöjen mukaan Lance on ollut vapaa kilpailemaan triatlonissa pienemmissä kisoissa jo vuonna 2016. 2012 rangaistus oli elinikäinen kilpailukielto päälajissa, muissa lajeissa 4v. Miestä itseään ei kilpailut kuitenkaan kiinnosta, ajelee omaksi huvikseen:

https://eu.usatoday.com/story/sports...fted/89981404/
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Sf5ahIfxlDk

----------


## PeeHoo

> Aika monta tiimiä oli leirillä Bormion ja Livignon välimaastosta kun siellä tällä viikolla kuljeskelin. Kamera ei ehtinyt autossa käteen kun vastaan tuli kuvissa olevien lisäksi ainakin Astaana, Sky ja Bahrain Merida. Välillä olivat matkalla Stelvion, Gavian ja Umbrailin suuntaan. Välillä hinkkasivat Livignosta Bormion suuntaan lähtevää mäkeä ja tänään näkyivät myös ajavan Livigno järven suht tasaista rantaa kevyellä 40 lenkkivauhdilla.



Näin Vini-Fantinin kalustoa samassa oaikassa heinäkuussa 2017. Ehkä heidän vakiopaikkansa, yksi niistä.

----------


## Munarello

Taitaa tulla kauden päätteeksi reilusti työttömiä ammattipyöräilijöitä. BMC:n hommasta tietää varmaan jo kaikki, mutta nyt on kuulemma Aqua Blue Sport laittamassa pillit pussiin ja UHC Pro Cycling joutuu myös lopettamaan mikäli eivät pikavauhdilla löydä uutta sponssia United Health Caren tilalle.
http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/aqua...-race-in-2019/
http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/cloc...title-sponsor/

Edit: Aqua Blue Sport ilmoitti, että ovat lopettaneet toimintansa jo nyt.
http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/aqua...ur-of-britain/

----------


## OJ

Ehkä vähän Off-topikkia, mutta Ashton Lambie ajoi miesten 4000m takaa-ajon uudeksi maailmanennätykseksi. 4:07.25. Ennätys ajettu Aguascalientesissa Pan American kisojen karsinnassa.

Toi on ihan sairaan kovaa.

----------


## Köfte

Luokkaa 58+ km/h arviona, on sairaan kovaa.
Joku viitseliäämpi voinee leppäkerttuilla tarkan.

----------


## pulmark

Sama peruspalkka sekä miehille että naisille WT tasolla vuodesta 2020 lähtien, 38,000EUR ?

https://www.instagram.com/p/BoYIHedFDEc/

UCI päällikön haastattelussa juttua samasta aiheesta, mm. aikataulut vähän erilaiset:

http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/uci-...usive-podcast/

----------


## kuovipolku

Ja eikös se ollut niin että naisten WT-tiimeissä olisi minimipalkka kaudesta 2020 lähtien? Mutta kuitenkin vasta 2023 samaa tasoa kuin miesten kakkostason tiimeissä? 

Miesten WT-tiimeissä minimipalkka on tätä nykyä noin €100000 korkeampi kuin Pro Conti-teameissa.

UCI:n tiedotteessahan sekä euromäärät että tarkka aikataulu jäivät kertomatta - eli niistä tuskin on vielä edes kyetty sitovaa päätöstä tekemään - ja uutiset on tehty Lapartientin haastattelulausuntojen ja niiiden tulkintojen ja/tai väärinymmärrystenkin pohjalta.

Joka tapauksessa kaivattu ja täysin oikeansuuntainen päätös!

----------


## pulmark

^ Noiden kahden artikkelin perusteella peruspalkat ja aikataulut elänevät vielä. Huonona puolena asiassa on se, että karsii pois pienemmät joukkueet, joilla ei ole yksinkertaisesti varaa eikä sponsoreita. Naisten osalta jossain on muistaakseni kerrottu että 5 joukkuetta ylimmällä tasolla. Kilpailun osalta kärki kapenee. Toisaalta kilpailu kärkijoukkueiden paikoista kovenee. Lopulta saattaa johtaa siihen että 1-2 joukkuetta dominoi.

Ohessa SHEcret-Pron ajatuksia naisten kilpailuista ja mahdollisesti tulevista uudistuksista (peruspalkka, pitkät etappikisat):

https://cyclingtips.com/2018/10/the-...urs-for-women/

----------


## OJ

Landis continental tiimin sponsoriksi. 

http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/land...er-settlement/

----------


## TERU

Kiinan Hainanin saarella menossa 9/7, nyt siis seitsemäs ajettu, etappiajo hurjin loppukirein, normaalikuvio irtiotto lähes maalisuoralle ja siitä hurja massakiri. Kahdella loppukirillä paha kasa juuri tuossa loppukirissä. Esport kakkoselta suoria lähetyksiä aamuisin, uusinta iltaisin.

Jotain tuosta miljööstä saa irti matkustamattakin... onhan näiden kisojen seraaminen jopa miellyttävämpää kuin aidot matkailuohjemat...oma matkalu muulla kuin fillarilla vähäistä, kiinnostuskin nollilla.

----------


## VesaP

WTF. 

SKY lopettaa joukkueen tukemisen 2019 lopussa. Onko se koko tiimin loppu? Vaikeeta on saada ainakaan yhtä pysyvää ja hyvää sponssia kaiken spedeilyn jälkeen. FUUK!

https://www.bbc.com/sport/46535894

----------


## kukavaa

Toi on kyllä huonompi homma, et menestyvimmiltä joukkueilta katoaa sponssit.

----------


## VesaP

Joo, vaikka moni voi olla olevinaan tyytyväinen kun "paha" SKY häviää niin kyllä tuo on enemmän koko pelotoonin tappio kuin voitto. Kaikesta paskasta huolimatta oli mahtavaa seurata jyränlailla etenevää SKY junaa GT kisoissa aina. Ja seurata pystyykö joku lyömään kiilaa rattaisiin.

Just vielä esim G teki 3v jatkosopparin ja tää nouseva stara E Bernal peräti 5v sopparin. Ei oo paljon soppareilla arvoa jos tiimi jatkaskin jonkun secondary sponsorin turvin jos budjetti pienenee 70% tms. :/

Tappio tämä oli pyöräilylle!

Ja kuinka monta vuotta noita SKY fanipaitoja ilkee pitää jos tiimii ei enää oo ees olemassa....  :Sekaisin:

----------


## Googol

Onhan se tietysti aina hälyttävää, kun sponsoreita lähtee menemään. Mutta jos jonkun piti lähteä, niin Sky oli minun toivelistan kärjessä. Ei sekään ole lajille kovin hyväksi, että yhdellä on millä mällätä, ja muilla menee vain huonommin. Tosin puuhasihan se joku kiinalaista tiimiä, jolla olisi 2020 isompi budjetti kuin Team Skylla, joten voihan olla, että päädytään ojasta allikkoon, joskin enää se 2020 Team Skyta isompi budjetti ei tarkoita mitään.

----------


## kuovipolku

Tämähän oli enemmän tai vähemmän täysin odotettu seuraus siitä että Comcast osti Skyn. Toisin sanoen seurausta yrityskaupasta jossa pyöräilyllä tai Team Skylla ei ollut minkäänlaista painoarvoa. Ainoa mikä yllätti - ja yllättikin kunnolla - on tapahtumien vauhti ja se miten tätä uutista ei näy juuri mitenkään pohjustetun tallin toimivalle johdolle, ajajille, medialle eikä joukkueen faneille.

Joka tapauksessa oli kiistaton tosiasia että oli tavattoman poikkeuksellinen juttu ja hyvin pitkälle sidoksissa Skyn johtotehtävissä oleviin henkilöihin eli lähinnä Murdoch junioriin ja hänen palavasta rakkaudestaan pyöräilyyn että Team Skyta sponsoroitiin niin avokätisesti. Sponsorointi ehti myös olla varsin pitkäkestoista, uskaltaisin näppituntumalta sanoa että reilusti yli sen mitä keskimääräinen suuren brändin ja pro-tiimin yhteistyösuhde pyöräilyssä kestää.

The Inner Ringin juttu lienee analyysia (ja osin kommentontiakin) parhaasta päästä: http://inrng.com/2018/12/sky-reaches...d-of-the-road/ 


PS Nythän ne SKY tiimipaidat vasta päälläpidettäviä ovatkin kun ei tarvitse pelätä että haukutaan wannabeksi! Ensi kauden jälkeen Team Sky -asu on enää tyylikäs(?) retroasu, joka kertoo kantajastaan ehkä vain sen että seurasi pyöräilyä jo silloin kun muut opettelivat potkuttelua :Leveä hymy: 

PPS Kuten Inner Ring kirjoittaa, jos joku haluaa ostaa Team Skyn eli jatkaa (sopimuksen tehneiden osalta) samalla joukkueella (mutta tiedenkin uudella eli omalla nimellä), joutuu ottamaan kaupassa vastaan myös "velat ja vastuut" ja pitkät ja kovapalkkaiset ajajasopimukset kuuluvat niihin. Elleivät lakimiehet sitten ole laittaneet papereihin niin sanotulla pienellä printillä jotain joka vapauttaa mahdollisen uuden omistajan tehdyistä sopimuksista...

----------


## OJ

Toisinaan tulee vastaan Telekom ja joskus jopa Motorola paitoja, eli antaa palaa vaan Sky paita niskassa ainakin 15 vuotta. 

Noissa prohvajutuissa omistaja ei yleensä ole sama kuin pääsponsori. Tour Racing Limited on Team Skyn pääomistaja ja tuntematta heidän järjestelyjään, saattaa olla vastuussa ajajasopimuksista vaikka vähemmistoosakas ja sponsori lähtee alta. Tosin, onhan heillä aikaa hakea sponsoreita.

----------


## buhvalo

Tulevalle mielenkiintoisinta kai on skenaario ettei Sky, tai siis takana toimiva yritys, löydä isoa rahaa tulevaisuudelle ja isot jalat alkaisivat ajamaan itselleen eikä tallille.

Isossa kuvassa mikään ei toki muutu, jonkun GT-dominanssi muuttuu jonkin toisen dominansiksi parin vuoden siirtymällä. MTS tai Movi pikkuisen isommalla panostuksella voisi olla seuraava. Ja jos Sky toisiaan downgreidaa, voipi rahat edellisiltä löytyä helposti verrattuna nykyiseen kilpailutilanteeseen.

----------


## Köfte

Kyllä se raha kotinsa löytää, älkää huoliko.
Luuranko kaapissa näyttää tuolta

----------


## Tolkun mies

Floyd Landis ei saa käyttää tiiminsä nimessä omistamansa kannabis-firman nimeä. Onkohan noiden treenilenkillä kinaa siitä kuka saa vetää eniten? https://www.cyclingweekly.com/news/r...is-laws-403046

----------


## TMo

> Floyd Landis ei saa käyttää tiiminsä nimessä omistamansa kannabis-firman nimeä. Onkohan noiden treenilenkillä kinaa siitä kuka saa vetää eniten? https://www.cyclingweekly.com/news/r...is-laws-403046



”Former doper Floyd Landis...” - miksi Clentadoria ei myös tituleerata noin?  :Hymy: 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Ohiampuja

Sopiikohan tämä Sasun kirjoitus tänne? Eli ikäviä uutisia Sasu Halmeelta.

Mutta kuinkahan vaikea Suomalaisen kuskin on päästä tuonne MTB kuvioihin? Pro-tallit pyörii sponsorirahalla ja se raha helposti tykkää että kuskit pitää olla sieltä päämarkkina- ja pääkatselu-alueelta. Ja suomi ei taida siihen kuulua.
Kun suomalainen urheilumediakaan ei taida KV-tason maastopyöräilyä häävisti noteerata. Kuinkahan moni suomalainen urheilutoimittaja ylipäätään tietää nimen Sasu Halme, tai tietää mitä eroa on esim XCO ja XCM lajeilla.

https://sasuhalme.com/2019/01/02/saavuttamaton-tavoite/

Ps. Hienoa että sentään maantiepyöräilyn arvostus suomen mediassa on kasvanut, ja siitä kiitos Lotalle. Ja voi vaan miettiä kuinka kovasti Joona Laukka aikoinaan on joutunut raatamaan siinä tienavaajan roolissaan...

Ja toivotaan että tällaiset avaukset parantaa Suomi-kuskien mahdollisuuksia...
https://media.visma.fi/pressreleases...e-2019-2817506

----------


## kuovipolku

Silmiini osui juttu jossa esiteltiin tällä kaudella World Tour -tason talleissa ajavat tanskalaiset. Heitä oli yhteensä kahdeksantoista. Siitä kimmokkeen saaneena kävin pikaisesti läpi procyclingstatsin ajalistat ja sen mukaan:

Tanska: 18
Norja: 7
Ruotsi: 1
Suomi: 1

Jos nyt unohdamme sen että alin rivi on ehdottomasti hienoin ja tärkein, niin onhan tanskalaisten osuus aivan järkyttävän ylivoimainen. En voi sanoa että mulla olisi tilastot hallussa enkä ole kaivannut aikaisempien vuosien lukuja esiin, mutta äkkinäinen muistikuva on ettei vastaavaa ole 2000-luvulla nähty. Ruotsi on aivan pohjamudissa eikä suinkaan ensimmäistä vuotta ja Norja on kolmesta Conti-tason tallistaan huolimatta taantunut selvästi. 

En ole perillä myöskään siitä millaisia lupauksia on nykyisten ajajien takana nousussa, mutta se vaikutelma minulla on ettei luvassa ole ainakaan kovin nopeita muutoksia voimasuhteissa.

Osin lukuja saattaa selittää että tanskalaisia löytyy eri tallien johtotehtävistä tai valmennuksesta ja uusien ajajien löytämisestä vastaavaina aivan eri lailla kuin muiden pohjoismaiden edustajia. Hyvien suhteiden lisäksi vahvat perinteet voivat myös tasoittaa nuorten tanskalaisajajien tietä WT-tiimeihin.


PS Pro Conti -tallien ajajalistoja en vielä katsonut enkä siten osaa sanoa muuttuisiko tilanne mitenkään, mutta uskallan arvella ettei ainakaan merkittävästi.


PPS Virolaisia en huomannut ensimmäistäkään, mutta Pro Conti -tasolla heitä sentään pitäisi löytyä useampikin. Kuitenkin sielläkin vaikuttaisi olevan menossa pienoinen laskukausi.

----------


## villef

Virolaisista Kangert ajaa WT tasolla EF Cannondalessa. Taaramäe (Dimension Data?) Ja Räim (ICA) pro-conti tasolla..
Kattelin itsekin pari päivää sitten että onhan tanskalaisia paljon...

----------


## kuovipolku

Tosiaan, Kangert vaihtoi kahdeksan(!) Astanassa ajetun vuoden jälkeen tallia eli kuten hän itse kertoi: hän halusi pois mugavustsoonistaan ja vaihtoi senkin takia meeskondaa. 

Jännä nähdä miten talli ajattaa häntä. Uran ja Woods lienevät ne joille yleensä ajetaan ja Kangert ja Carthy toimivat ykkösapuajajina joita tarvitaan ratkaisupaikoissa ja joiden odotetaan tarvittaessa pystyvät ratkaisuihin itsekin.

----------


## fiber

> Kattelin itsekin pari päivää sitten että onhan tanskalaisia paljon...



Vaan kylläpä niillä on myös katetta, toivat useampiakin voittoja sekä klassikoissa että etapeilla.

----------


## Munarello

Saganin Peter "hassutteli" ajamalla TDU:n kriteriumia alumiinirunkoisella pyörällä. Vissiin ihan suorituskykyinen konkeli, kun tuli toiseksi loppukirissä.  :Hymy:  Tämä oli silti varmaankin jonkinlainen spessun pr-stuntti, sillä eiköhän tuo kuitenkin ajele jatkossakin pääosin vengellä.
http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/pete...assic-gallery/

----------


## Indurain

Kausi tais alkaa  :Vink:      Santos Tour  Adelaide 

1
 VIVIANI Elia
Deceuninck - Quick Step
60
50
3:19:47

2
 WALSCHEID Max
Team Sunweb 
25
30
,,

3
 MARECZKO Jakub
CCC Team
10
18
,,

4
 BAUHAUS Phil
Bahrain Merida Pro Cycling Team

13
,,

5
 GIBBONS Ryan
Team Dimension Data

10
,,

6
 PHILIPSEN Jasper
UAE-Team Emirates

7
,,

7
 HALVORSEN Kristoffer
Team Sky

4
,,

8
 SAGAN Peter
BORA - hansgrohe

3
,,

9
 VAN POPPEL Danny
Team Jumbo-Visma

2
,,

----------


## jaksu

Vahvan näköinen suoritus Vivianilta mitä helikopterikuvaa katselin somessa.

----------


## Munarello

Viviani on tietty hyvässä iskussa, kun on ajanut ratakisoja talven mittaan. Olisi varmaan pärjännyt tuolla TDU Classicissakin hyvin, ellei olisi joutunut kolariin juuri ennen loppukiriä.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?time_c...&v=giInIyJqP8k

Edit: Huomasin juuri, että TDU:n etappeja voi väijyä GCN:n facebook-sivuilta.

----------


## Indurain

*Stage 2  »  Norwood  ›  Angaston * 1
 BEVIN Patrick
CCC Team
60
50
3:14:31

2
 EWAN Caleb
Lotto Soudal
25
30
,,

3
 SAGAN Peter
BORA - hansgrohe
10
18
,,

4
 VAN POPPEL Danny
Team Jumbo-Visma

13
,,

5
 PHILIPSEN Jasper
UAE-Team Emirates

10
,,

6
 BAUHAUS Phil
Bahrain Merida Pro Cycling Team

7
,,

7
 VIVIANI Elia
Deceuninck - Quick Step

4
,,

8
 SÁNCHEZ Luis León
Astana Pro Team

3
,,

9
 REIJNEN Kiel
Trek - Segafredo

2
,,

10
 HALVORSEN Kristoffer
Team Sky

1
,,

11

----------


## Munarello

Tapaus Keisse, eissääh. Ei tainnut jantteri arvata, millainen paskamyrsky tuli tuommoisesta "harmittomasta pilasta." Sitten vielä kun Lefevere sössii tilanteen hoitamista vähättelemällä ja muita syyttelemällä, niin ollaan jo lähestymässä tilannetta, jossa sponssidiili Deceuninckin kanssa voi olla katkolla. Myös pyöräsponsori Spessulla ollaan aika pettyneitä tilanteeseen. Olisi voinut luulla, että kokenut ammattiurheilija tietäisi, miten fanien kanssa käyttäydytään mutta ei se vissiin sitten ole niin. Jotenkin tuntuu siltä, että tuossa tiimissä olisi tarvetta tehdä muutoksia aina ylintä johtoa myöten. Syytä ainakin olisi ottaa opikseen, sillä ei taida ammattipyöräilyssäkään sponsoreita olla jonoksi asti.
http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/keis...or-deceuninck/

----------


## callahan

https://www.hs.fi/urheilu/art-2000005986277.html

"harmiton pila" eipä ollut kaikkien mielestä eikä minunkaan.

----------


## Munarello

No juuri siksi laitoin sen lainausmerkkien väliin. Ei se minunkaan mielestäni ollut lainkaan sopivaa käytöstä. Ihmetyttää, missä tynnyrissä tuo Keisse on elänyt sillä luulisi että tyhmempikin tietäisi olla hyvin varovainen tuommoisissa asioissa näinä #metoo-aikoina.

----------


## kuovipolku

Älä välitä. toveri Munarello, uuslukutaidottomuus on tavattoman yleistä nykyään. Fillarifoorumillakin :Irvistys: 

Moni huippu-urheilija on todella elänyt tynnyrissä ja sen vuoksi joiltakin on niin sanotusti ihmisenä kasvaminen jäänyt vajaaksi ja on sen vuoksi jääty poikien pukukoppiin vielä aikamiehenäkin, mutta olisi kuvitellut että Keissekin olisi tuntenut sen Saganin palkintojenjakotapauksen ja kuullut sitä seuranneesta julkisuusmyllystä. Ja jos jotenkin ymmärtää että hetkellinen päähänpisto ja täydellinen tilannetajuttomuus on voinut viedä miehen mennessään, niin sitä enenmmän ihmetyttävät tallipomo Lefevren kommentit. Hänellä sentään olisi pitänyt olla aikaa ja mahdollisuus harkita ja miettiä toiseenkin kertaan mitä tekee ja miten kommentoi!

Mutta toinen puoli asiassa on kiistatta tällainen tietty ylitselyönti ja valmius tuomitseviin kannanottoihin, joka arveluttaa vaikka olisikin samaa mieltä siitä että jonkinlainen rangaistus oli paikallaan Keissen julkisen anteeksipyynnön lisäksi. Samoin on vaikea olla näkemättä tiettyä paniikkia siinä kiireessä millä mainitut pääsponsorit katsoivat joutuvansa toimimaan - ja paniikki on harvoin hyväksi missään asiassa eikä juuri koskaan yhteiskunnallisessa keskustelussa.

PS Jollain Team Skylla olisi ehkä ollut paremmin ajan tasalla oleva PR-vastaava, joka tapauksen tai kuvat nähtyään ei olisi jäänyt odottelemaan vaan olisi järjestänyt tilaisuuden jossa Keisse pyytää kauniisti anteeksi loukatulta naishenkilöltä, kutsunut kuvaajat paikalle ja muutenkin huolehtinut että päällimmäiseksi olisi jäänyt oikeanlainen julkisuus. 

PPS Jännä nähdä tuleeko Keissestä ikuinen moukka samaan tapaan kuin Gianni Mosconista ikuinen rasisti ja konna.

----------


## Googol

> PPS Jännä nähdä tuleeko Keissestä ikuinen moukka samaan tapaan kuin Gianni Mosconista ikuinen rasisti ja konna.



Vähän niin kuin Saganista. Eiku... Järjestäjäkään ei potkinut kisoista, vaan mainosti seuraavana vuonna että kuka nipistää tänä vuonna.  :Hymy: 

Metoo joo, mutta onhan tuo nyt paisunut ihan suhteettomasti. Ketään ei tietysti saa pahoinpidellä eikä fyysistä koskemattomuutta loukata, mutta harmiton pila ei ole seksuaalista häirintää tai mitään muutakaan, varsinkin jos toinen kerjää sitä. Sitä taas mikä tuohon pilan yritykseen sitten oli johtanut on mahdotonta sanoa kun tapauksesta on vain kuva ja toisen osapuolen kertomus kuinka elämä on pilalla, ja toista osapuolea ei metoo porukka usko kuitenkaan sanoi hän suurin piirtein mitä tahansa.

----------


## fiber

Keisse-keissin videota en ole nähnyt, mutta still-kuvan kyllä. Siinä näyttää olevan toinenkin kuski halventamassa ts. tekemässä pilaa tarjoilijasta (aasinkorvat). Ainoastaan oikeassa reunassa seisova kuski vaikuttaa olevan harmistunut näiden muutaman käyttäytymisestä. En kyllä tajua, että fania ei arvosteta.

----------


## rhubarb

Mjahas, lisää hylkiölistamateriaalia.

----------


## kuovipolku

^ Foorumikirjoittajien vai prokuskien hylkiölistalle? :Sekaisin: 

Ajetaan sitä kilpaakin ja kausi etenee kohti kevään klassikkoja vauhdilla joka huimaisi jos sen meikäläisissä oloissa elävä kykenisi hahmottamaan. Esimerkiksi Vuelta a la Comunidad Valencian kolmatta etappia ajetaan parhaillaan. Ensimmäisen, aika-ajon voitti vanha tuttu ja monien suosikkikuskeihin lukeutuva Edvald Boasson Hagen jónka edelliset voitot kotimaansa ulkopuolella ajetuista kisoista ovat Tour de Francen ja Tour of Britainin etappivoitot toissa vuodelta.

Toisen, etapa de media moñtanaksi luokitellun osuuden voitti myös vanha tuttu ja yksi minunkin suosikkikuskeistani Matteo Trentin, jonka viime vuosi oli monien mielestä pettymys koska ainoat voitot tulivat kenties vähemmän arvostetuista kisoista - Euroopean maantiemestaruus ja Tour of Guangxin etappivoitto - kuin hänen lukuisat voittonsa edellisvuodelta.  

Boasson Hagen kantaa johtajan paitaa ehkä vielä huomennakin, kun ajetaan 188 km vuoristoetappi jossa viimevuotista voittoaan puolustava Alejandro Valverde voi osoittaa tämänhetkisen kuntonsa olevan kohdillaan. Kisa päättyy sunnuntaina 88,5 km tasamaaetappiin

----------


## TERU

Ilo noita onkin katsella, kun täällä lumen ja pakkasen seassa koittaa painaa omaa vueltaa.
Mukavia alkukauden ajoja onkin jo tullut Australiasta, Argentiinasta ja nyt Espanjasta. Rata-ajojen vinhaa kampien pyöritystä katselee siihen malliin, että tuotahan voisi kokeillakin - tiedä vaikka pärjäisikin.

----------


## Munarello

GvA otti tuolla Valenciassa kauden ekan voittonsa. Olisiko Gregin vuosi tuloillaan? Tästä se taas lähtee, tosi hienoa kuulla taas pitkästä aikaa Peter Selinin selostusta.

----------


## kuovipolku

CCC:lle jo kauden toinen voitto - tai kolmas jos Uuden-Seelannin aika-ajomestatuus lasketaan - sillä Patrick Bevin otti (yllätys)voiton Tour Down Underin toisella etapilla. 

Evald jaksoi vielä puolustaa keltaista paitaansa, mutta huomisen neljä vuorta ovat varmasti jo liikaa norjalaiselle:

- Culla (11,3 km à 4,8 %)
- La Bandereta (4,4 km à 6,7 %) 
- La Serratella (10,7 km à  3,9 %)
- ja maalinousu ( 4,2 kilometriä lähes 7 prosenttia) jatkuu maaliin asti

Huomenna kolmelta suorana!

----------


## PatilZ

Joulunpyhät alkaa: la 2.3 Omloop Het Nieuwsblad (Eurosport 2) ja su Kuurne-Bruxelles-Kuurne (Eurosport 1).

Veikkauksia?

----------


## buhvalo

> Joulunpyhät alkaa: la 2.3 Omloop Het Nieuwsblad (Eurosport 2) ja su Kuurne-Bruxelles-Kuurne (Eurosport 1).
> 
> Veikkauksia?



Mielikuvituksetonta, mutta GvA vienee sanomalehden. Hyvä kisastudioviikoloppu kuitenkin tulossa.

----------


## Esa S

^ Naisten kisahan on mielenkiintoisempi, Lotta voittanut jo kolme kisaa tänävuonna.

Sunnuntain Spar Omloop sopinee Lotalle paremmin.

----------


## Googol

Onko Giron organisaation johdossa joku diabeetikko, vai millä meriiteillä Novo Nordisk on Emiraatteihin ja varsinkin Milano-Sanremoon päässyt?

----------


## kuovipolku

Hyvä kysymys, johon en osaa vastata. Mutta ainakin Milano-Sanremoon joukkue on jo ikään kuin vakiovalinta, mukana joka kerta kai vuodesta 2015 lähtien. 

Joskus Novo-Nordiskia on kuvattu kilpailullista painoarvoaan arvokkaammaksi sen saaman julkisuuden takia. Sillä on ilmeisesti myös huimia seuraajamääriä sosiaalisessa mediassa. Mutta vaikka asialla voikin olla merkitystä jollain UAE-Tourilla, en osaa kuvitella miten Milano-Sanremon mediahuomio Novo-Nordiskin ansiosta kasvaisi.





Muuten voisi päivän uutisen vielä kertoa täälläkin: Alejandro Valverde otti ensimmäisen voittonsa sateenkaaripaidassa tämänpäiväisellä kuningasetapilla. Voitto oli ammattilaisuran 123. Punaisessa johtajanpaidassa ajanut Primoz Roglic jäi toiseksi mutta piti kokonaiskilpailun kärkisijansa.

----------


## kukavaa

Ei kai ny klassikot oo ammattilaispyöräily juttu jolle ei viitsi avata omaa ketjua?

----------


## kuovipolku

> Onko Giron organisaation johdossa joku diabeetikko, vai millä meriiteillä Novo Nordisk on Emiraatteihin ja varsinkin Milano-Sanremoon päässyt?



The Inner Ring tiesi kertoa mistä tässäkin on perimmiltään kyse:

"Look around at an RCS race and you’ll see: 
Cofidis sponsoring Milan-Sanremo where they get a wildcardSprandi sponsoring the Strade Bianche race and CCC-Sprandi gets a wildcardNovo Nordisk sponsoring Milan Sanremo and, yes, Team Novo Nordisk has wildcard too"

----------


## kuovipolku

Ylisuuria kuvia, mutta...

...puffataan Cyclingtipsin aina yhtä hienoja kuvagallerioita - ja tietysti Sienan seudun maisemia ja Strade Bianchen teitä ja kestävyysurheilun kuninkaita:

Naiset ajoivat "vain" 136 km:



Australialaisen Tiffany Cromwellin (Team Canyon - SRAM) saattoi olla maaliin tultuaan sitä mieltä että matka oli riittävän pitkä ja että kahdeksaa useampaa hiekkatieosuutta ei tarvittu.


Miesten kisassa viimeinen aikarajan puitteissa maaliin tulleista oli tuttu ajaja:



Movistarin väreissä kukapas muu kuin Carlos Betancur!

https://cyclingtips.com/2019/03/phot...ixth-monument/

----------


## Munarello

Pariisi-Nizzassa kova tuuli aiheutti muutakin kuin pelotonin räjähtelyä. Tupla-Uranilta solisluu palasina ja Barguililla ilmeisesti niskassa murtuma? Belgiassa vissiin peruttiin viikonloppuna useampia kisoja kovan tuulen vuoksi. (Jokohan kohta vaaditaan maantiepyöräilyä kiellettäväksi liian vaarallisena?)

----------


## paaton

> Pariisi-Nizzassa kova tuuli aiheutti muutakin kuin pelotonin räjähtelyä. Tupla-Uranilta solisluu palasina ja Barguililla ilmeisesti niskassa murtuma? Belgiassa vissiin peruttiin viikonloppuna useampia kisoja kovan tuulen vuoksi. (Jokohan kohta vaaditaan maantiepyöräilyä kiellettäväksi liian vaarallisena?)



Onkohan kiekkojen korkeutta rajoitettu järjestäjien toimesta?

----------


## Munarello

Enpä tiedä, ehkä olisi ollut aihetta. Tänään ei tainnut enää tulla pahoja kaatumisia vaikka tuuli olikin näköjään edelleen navakkaa. Esim 9km ennen maalia näytti, että koko lössi yhtenä pötkönä maaliin ja muutama kilsa myöhemmin porukka meinasi jo repeillä osiin, kun Skyn Kwaatti ja Bernal laittoivat jalkaa puhumaan.

Edit: Aika moni ns kovan luokan sprintteri on ollut ihan kujalla. Esim saksalaiset Greipel, Kittel ja Degenkolb ovat olleet ihan pulassa eikä esim Kristoffillakaan ole juuri lähtenyt. Ja oliko niin, että Aru keskeytti?

----------


## OJ

Tirreno-Adriaticon joukkueajossa joku hortoili Boran joukkueen eteen. Kenelläkään ei tietty ole yliajo-oikeutta, mutta tämä menee mun mielestä tietä ylittäneen sekä paikalla olleiden poliisien piikkiin.

https://twitter.com/i/status/1105819879062626309

----------


## VesaP

Team Sky --> Team Ineos

https://www.dailymail.co.uk/sport/ot...-takeover.html

teamineos.com rekisteröity muutama päivä sitten...

Edit: Nyt löytyy juttu CN:stäkin:

http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/team...me-team-ineos/

----------


## kuovipolku

Näyttäisi olleen julkinen salaisuus jo parin viikon ajan. Mutta jos on varaa ja halua America's Cup -venettä ja tiimiä, niin yksi World Tour -joukkue isommallakin budjetilla menee varmasti siinä sivussa. Ja omistajan kiinnostus ja innostus maantiepyöräilyä kohtaan on ilmeisesti sekä aitoa että pitkäaikaista, joten sen puoleen hyvältä näyttää!

Vaikken ole kuulunut Team Skyn vihaajiin tai inhoajiin, en ole missään vaiheessa myöskään ollut joukkueen fani, kannattaja tai edes piiloihailija, Mutta olen silti sitä mieltä että lajille eikä kilpailulle WT-tasolla välttämättä olisi mitenkään eduksi että talli katoaisi kartalta tai kutistuisi jonnekin Lotto Soudalin ja AG2R:n väliin.

PS Vaikka eihän jostain Kwiatkowskista tai Bernalista voisi olla pitämättä ja olla heitä suurella innostuksella seuraamatta vaikka tiimistä jossa he ajavat ei yhtään tykkäisikään!

----------


## VesaP

Ei ilmeisesti ole vaikeuksia Ineoksella pistää haisee 30 milliä euroissa per vuosi pyörätiimin pitämiseen jos saakeli YHTEEN kisaan ja YHTEEN veneeseen upotetaan 110 miljoonaa puntaa...

"
Last year, Ratcliffe and Ineos invested a reported £110 million in Ben  Ainslie’s sailing team that is hoping to fight for the next America’s  Cup. The team was named Ineos Team UK. Team Sky appears set to be called  Team Ineos, a simple flip of words to perhaps create a link between the  two teams.
"

----------


## OJ

Team Noise...

Samaan aikaan toisaalla. Simon Yates tyrkkäsi temppoa siihen tahtiin, että tuli voitto.

----------


## Senob68

Jos laji ei ole tuttu kannattaa tutustua America’s Cupin edelliseen editioon.

https://edition.cnn.com/2017/02/17/s...ing/index.html

Tuossahan on selvästi kyse säästötoimista eikä rahan tuhlaamisesta. Samat pojat polkee maalla ja merellä. Siinä paloi lomat niiltä kavereilta jotka ei mahdu Tourille... Tai voihan se mennä niinkin päin että Tour ei enää houkuttele kun samalla työnantajalla on lyhyempiäkin kisoja tarjolla merellisissä maisemissa ja kenties paremmalla tuntipalkalla.

----------


## Jdocmtry

> Ei ilmeisesti ole vaikeuksia Ineoksella pistää haisee 30 milliä euroissa per vuosi pyörätiimin pitämiseen jos saakeli YHTEEN kisaan ja YHTEEN veneeseen upotetaan 110 miljoonaa puntaa...
> 
> "
> Last year, Ratcliffe and Ineos invested a reported £110 million in Ben  Ainslie’s sailing team that is hoping to fight for the next America’s  Cup. The team was named Ineos Team UK. Team Sky appears set to be called  Team Ineos, a simple flip of words to perhaps create a link between the  two teams.
> "



America’s cup on enemmänkin sarja mikä huipentuu finaaliin. Ja monirunkoiset foilaavat isot veneet on aika kalliita vaikka olisikin vain yksi vene. Siihen köysistön uusiminen maksaa vähän enemmän kuin yhden world tour -tiimin pyörien voimansiirron päivitys. Siinä mielessä 110M£ kuulostaa maltilliselta. Mukana kuitenkin veneen kehittämistä ja siirtelyä ympäri maailmaa. 

Mutta hienoa että Sky jatkaa touhujaan. Saa nähdä mikä on tiimin nimi jatkossa..

----------


## PeeHoo

Tänään Pariisi-Nizza -ajossa melkoinen loppunousu Turinille.

Muutenkin on melkoista.

----------


## PeeHoo

Menipä tarkalle Tirenon-Adriaticon voitto: Primoz  Roglic voitti Adan Yatesin yhdellä sekunnilla!


Rnk
Rider
Team
UCI
Pnt
Time

1
  Roglič Primož
Team Jumbo-Visma
500
250
 25:28:00

2
  Yates Adam
Mitchelton-Scott
400
190
0:01

3
  Fuglsang Jakob
Astana Pro Team
325
160
0:30


*Edit:* Jos otetaan ITT:n ja TTT:n sadasosasekunnit mukaan, ero oli vain 0,31 sekintia. 
*Cyclingnews:* Including the hundredths of a second of the opening team time trial and  the final 10km time trial, Yates lost Tirreno-Adriatico by 0.31 of a  second.

----------


## Munarello

"*Team Sky to become Team Ineos from May 1*"
http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/team...os-from-may-1/

Nyt näyttää siltä, että ajopaidat menee vaihtoon jo toukokuussa.

----------


## carp

Total to replace Direct Energie as title sponsor ahead of Paris-Roubaix
http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/tota...paris-roubaix/

Myös Direct Energien paita vaihtuu Totalin logoja kantavaksi.

----------


## kuovipolku

"The name Ineos is derived from Inspec Ethylene Oxide Specialities, a previous name of the business. It also stems from one Latin and two Greek words that founder Jim Ratcliffe and his two sons found when searching for a company name. "Ineo" is Latin for a new beginning, "Eos" is the Greek goddess of dawn and "neos" means something new and innovative. As a result, the name Ineos represents the "dawn of something new and innovative"."

Ehkäpä nopealla - ja mahdollisimman aikaisella? - nimen- ja ajopaidan vaihdolla halutaan saada ikävät asiat jäämään taakse ikäänkuin aivan eri joukkueen tai eri aikakauden asioina? Siis päästä eroon jos ei pahasti ryvettyneestä niin osittain negatiivisestakin maineesta ja aloittaa uudelta pohjalta ja puhtaalta pöydältä?

(Ensi kesänä Team Sky -paidat wannabe-kuskien päällä ovatkin enää vain retroa! Veikkaan että ensimmäistä Suomen teillä bongattavaa Team Ineos -paitaa saadaan odottaa melko pitkään.)


Jos joukkueen nimi lausuttaisiin niin kuin ainakin Suomessa latinaa opetetaan lukemaan ääneen, niin se lausuttaisiin kutakuinkin niin kuin kirjoitetaan, mutta taitaa mennä englanninkielisten ääntämyksen mukaan eli suunnilleen "Inios"?


PS Mulle oli yllätys että Quick Step Deceuninckin loppu lausutaankin "Deköönink" eikä "Dösenink".

----------


## PeeHoo

Thomas de Gendt voitti Katalonian ympäriajon ensimmäisen etapin 2:38 minuutin erolla. Arvaukseni on, että tänään jalat ovat väsyneet ja pääjoukossa pysyminen on tavoitteena. Sekin ehkä riittää pitämään ykkössijan.
Tänään tällaista:

----------


## marco1

DeGendt on niitä kuskeja jotka jakaa tiedot tehoista: 
https://twitter.com/ammattipyoraily/...782436864?s=21

----------


## Munarello

Luulenpa, että de Gendtin ainoat tulokselliset tavoitteet on juuri eilisen kaltaisissa irtiotoissa. Tänään ei pitäisi olla mitään saumaa edes päästä hatkaan ja ke-to etapit on kovin vuoristoisia joten siinä mielessä miestä tuskin haittaa vaikka paita lähtisi saman tien ja eroakin tulisi useampi minuutti, koska silloin voisi taas olla perjantaina hatkassa riehumassa.

Edit: Vielä ei lähtenyt paita! Froome kävi näköjään kumollaan. Uutta pyörää odotellessa meni melkein kaksi minuuttia eikä päässyt enää takaisin porukoihin. Vaikka ei kai tuollakaan silleen väliä ole, että Bernalihan Skyn kippari tuolla on.

----------


## PeeHoo

Keskiviikkona Kataloniassa komea loppunousu, yli kilometri yhtämittaista nousua 25 km:n matkalla.

----------


## HiMa

Tämän päivän etappi on jälleen hieno! Olot, Ripoll, Campdevanol, La Crueta, Molina... nämäkin tuli ajettua viime elokuussa pyöräretkellä  :Hymy: 
Harmittavasti etapista näytetään vain pari viimeistä tuntia, niin jää fiilistelemättä noi aiemman maisemat ennen Molinaa... Näkyiskö tämä etappi jo aiemmin jostain streamista?

----------


## PeeHoo

> Tämän päivän etappi on jälleen hieno! Olot, Ripoll, Campdevanol, La Crueta, Molina... nämäkin tuli ajettua viime elokuussa pyöräretkellä 
> Harmittavasti etapista näytetään vain pari viimeistä tuntia, niin jää fiilistelemättä noi aiemman maisemat ennen Molinaa... Näkyiskö tämä etappi jo aiemmin jostain streamista?



En löydä kuin nämä tiedot. Viime vuoden nelosetappi päättyi La Molinaan. Ehkä tämän linkin videolla näet tuttuja maisemia. Oli aika kylmä viime keväänä.

----------


## Munarello

Viime viikolla ihastelin kuinka Nairo riehui rohkeasti nousuissa. Eilen palattiin taas siihen vanhaan tuttuun muniinpuhalteluun ja peesailuun kun Nairo kyttäili Bernalia ja Yatesia loppumäessä. Lopultahan siinä jäi Quintanalle luu käteen kun hyvityssekunnit meni A. Yatesille, Bernalille ja D. Martinille.

----------


## PeeHoo

Katalonian ympäriajossa tänään lauantaina nousuja ja jopa pelottavia laskuja.

----------


## OJ

Nairolle käynyt Kolumbialaiset. Mulla saattaa olla vanha Procycling arkistoissa, missä Victor Hugo Pena perkasi Kolumbialaista lupaavien kuskien ilmiötä. Tiivistettynä, Kolumbialainen nuori stara syöksyy maailman huipulle, häntä povataan seuraavaksi suureksi staraksi, mutta seuraavina vuosina tähdenlento hiipuu.

----------


## kp63

joo samaa ihmetellyt. kun voitti mäkiTTn girossa, jos oikein muistan, niin seurannut sen ajoa. ihan virkamiesajoa. taso riittää ajaa suht kovaa, mutta kun pitäs rypistää niin ei pysty, ei halua tms. thibo ajaa monesti kovempaa kuin pystyy, ottas mallia. mentaalipuolella ei kapteeniainesta

----------


## jussicolombia

Ei ihan tekis mieli, mutta pakko vastata. Toi "muniinpuhaltelija" , samoin kuin froome, keskittyy tour de franceen, eli ei ehka ole ihan viela parhaassa muniinpuhaltelukunnossa. Noiden muiden karkimiesten pitais kai olla jo lahella giro de italian kondista, johon ovat ilmoitetut. Ehka erehdyn, mutta eikohan ole aika noloa nimitella Nairoa muniinpuhaltajaksi ! Ja mita hemmettia tarkoittaa "kolumbialaiset" ? Egan just voitti pariisi-nizzan, volta Cataluñaa kepittaa Miguel Ángel, Egan kolmantena ja Nairo neljantena. Sosa on missa on kun sen duuni on ns. apukuski, mutta on varmasti hyvin lahella Egan Bernalin tasoa, jos kaverille tarjotaan tilaisuus. Rigo talla hetkella sairaspedilla (oli muuten eraana vuonna tourin kakkonen). Voisin nimeta taalta heti 40 maailmanluokan kuskia, jotka vaan toivoo ettei niille kavis suomalaiset 😂.

----------


## Googol

Siinähän se 'kolumbialaiset' oli heti perään selitettynä. Eikä se Nairon Touriin keskittyminen ole oikein viime vuosina onnistunut. Lopez ja Bernal ovat vielä siinä iässä, että ehtivät hyvin liittyä Nairon joukkoon kolumbialaiset suorittaneisiin.

----------


## OJ

Quintana tähtää Touriin ja sieltä tosiaan saattaa irrota etappivoitto ja top-10 GC. Toi voi hyvinkin olla taloudellisesti fiksu veto. 

Olisi varsin hienoa, jos uudemman polven kolumbialaiset eivät seuraisi edeltäjiensä jalanjäljillä.

----------


## jussicolombia

Volta Cataluña: Miguel Ángel eka, Egan kolmas ja Nairo neljas. Jos satuitte katsomaan "muniinpuhaltelija" hyokkas, vaikkei ollut tarvis. Aika hyvat kolumbialaiset 😁. Muuten tervetuloa tanne Kolumbiaan vaikka pahimpaan kaamosaikaan treenailemaan. Edullinen majoitus ja ruokailu. Porukoita loytyy joka paiva eliitista aloittelijoihin. 1-3 cat. makia ihan tassa vieressa. Bienvenidos.

----------


## Googol

Sehän siinä onkin kun tämä muniinpuhaltelija hyökkää lähinnä silloin kun kisa on jo ratkaistu ja ei ole tarvis. Suurimmat voitotkin tulleet peesaamalla.

----------


## buhvalo

> Sehän siinä onkin kun tämä muniinpuhaltelija hyökkää lähinnä silloin kun kisa on jo ratkaistu ja ei ole tarvis. Suurimmat voitotkin tulleet peesaamalla.



Vallteria ajettiin 6w/kg, pääosin yli 1500m korkeudessa, kyllä siinä taktinen silmä jo jonkin verran kuivahtaa. Varmaan heinäkuussa irtoo 6.2W/kg, kuten joka kesä, ja se riittää samaan suoritukseen, mutta ei sijoitukseen.

----------


## Googol

Kun taktinen silmä kuivahtaa, tehdään niitä ratkaisuja, jotka ovat luonteenomaisia. Nairolle luonteenomaista on peesaaminen.

----------


## jussicolombia

No hemmetti, onpa hauska tammonen ma luulen mutta en oikeesti tieda jutustelu. Tahan tuon toisen nakokulman, eli eurokisat on luultavasti ajateltu niin etta eurokuski on karjessa ja kaupallinen propaganda toimii jopa siella suomessa. Jos eurokisoissa ajeltais oikeesti makia niinkuin taalla kahden viikon Vuelta Colombiassa, ei eurokuskeja nakyis yhtaan karjessa. 
Normaaliin etappiin taalla kuuluu Alto de la linea, 22 kilsaa nousua 1500 metrista 3250 metriin amsl. Euroista ehka paras Chris Froome hyytyis noin 2600 metrin paikkeilla, mutta Nairo puhaltelis muniin ja kiihdyttais rpm.......

----------


## Googol

Jos kaikki tärkeät, tärkeähköt ja ei-kovin-tärkeätkin kisat ajetaan max 2802 metrissä, kolumbialaisten ei kannattaisi keskittyä 3000 metrin ominaisuuksiin, tai vaihtoehtoisesti kannattaisi keksiä, miten Zomegnan saataisiin Giron ja Vueltan reittisuunnittelijaksi, jotta reitit vietäisiin Veletan ja Etnan huipuille asti. Tourin osalta tuskin Zomegnankaan ihmeisiin pystyisi, maantiede ja tiestö kun on mitä on.

----------


## JTJ

Kolumbiasta voi olla vaikea löytää riittävän pitkiä ja jyrkkiä nousuja, jotka lähtisivät lähempää merenpinnan tasoa, kun maan pääkaupunki Bogotakin sijaitsee 2600 metrin korkeudessa. Jos joskus tulevaisuudessa joku suuri ympäriajo ajettaisiinkin Andeilla, niin paikallisilla olisi melkoinen etulyöntiasema. Tasamaan temmonkin voisi sijoittaa vaikka Altiplanolle, joka on yli 3500 metrin korkeudessa.

----------


## Googol

Se, mihin kolumbialaisten kannattaisi keskittyä, on harjoitteluun rahan makuun pääsemisen jälkeenkin. Vai johtuvatko nämä "kolumbialaiset" (jos jollekin jäi epäselväksi, niin tarkoitti siis nuorena nousua lähelle huippua, mutta sen jälkeen kehityksen tyssäämistä tai taantumista) pelkästään geeneistä ja nuoruuden harjoitteluolosuhteista.

Karttaa kun katsoo, niin Kolumbia sijaitsee meren rannalla. Jos Tanskastakin tulee mäkimiehiä, ei kai kolumbialaistenkaan tarvitse aina siellä Bogotassa harjoitella.

----------


## jussicolombia

Hauskoja kommenteja. JTJ, jos viitsit, tutustu Etela-Amerikan geografiaan  ja loydat altiplanon Chilesta, Boliviasta ja Perusta, mutta et Kolumbiasta. Taalla meilla on esim. Caucan laakso noin 1000 amsl, jossa tasamaan temmolle loytyis pituutta noin 300 kilsaa yhteen suuntaan. Ja johan noi jatkat ajeli taalla meidan laaksossa viime vuonna UCI 2.1. Viimeinen etappi taalla laaksossa tais olla Palmira-Santander de Quilichao-Buga. Parisataa kilsaa ihan flattia taalla tonnin korkeudessa. Kutsun tutustumaan, tietty enemman noihin makiin, joita tassalaakson vieressa on tarjolla ihan huikeat maarat. Eika tarvi nousta kolmeen tonniin ja loytyy hyvaa reenimaastoa. Mun keittion ikkunasta nakyy paikallinnen kestosuosikki Dapa: 10km asfalttinousua noin tonnista noin 1900 metriin, keskinousu 9,1% ja pahín ramppi 18%. Tulkaa hemmetissa tanne pahimpaan kaamosaikaan reenailemaan. Elaminen ja oleminen halpaa, maantiet on parempia kuin routamaissa, naiset kauniita ja muutkin ihmiset mukavia .......

----------


## jussicolombia

Googol, olet oikeassa Kolumbia tosiaan sijaitsee, ei vaín yhden, vaan kolmen Meren rannalla: tyynimeri, atlantti ja karibianmeri. Tosin tuolta merenrannoilta ei loydy paljon maantiepyorailijoita siella kun on aika kuuma trooppinen ilmasto. Jos kuitenkin katselet sita karttaa tarkemmin huomaat etta suurin osa Kolumbiaa on vuoristoista ja ilmasto on toinen. Hammastyisit jos tulisit kaymaan. Meilla taalla Caucan laaksossa (1000 amsl) kasvatetaan ja viljellaan enimmakseen sokeriruokoa, mutta myos banaania, mangoa, papayaa, guayabaa, luloa, yucaa, sitruunaa, riisia, appelsiineja jne. Mutta vain noin sadan kilsan paassa taalta kasvatetaan ja viljellaan perunaa, punajuurta, porkkanaa, retiiseja, kurkkua, tomaatteja....ihan niin kuin siella Suomessa. Topografíaan kannattaa tutustua. Topografiasta huolimatta, kutsun sinut ja vaikka kaverisikin tutustumaan tanne paikalliseen pyorailykulttuuriin, et varmasti pety.

----------


## JTJ

Ajattelinkin, että Andien ympäriajo voisi kulkea kaikkien noiden maiden halki. Maat ovat tosin niin suuria, että jokainen voisi järjestää vaikka omat kisansa ja ainakin vaihtelevaa maastoa riittäisi. Kolumbiassa pyöräilykulttuuri taitaa olla selvästi muita edellä, niin siellä on varmaan parhaat mahdollisuudet järjestää suuria ympäriajoja. Luultavasti kisat kuitenkin suosii paikallisia kuskeja, koska reitit kulkevat noiden ilmastollisten ja topografisten olosuhteiden takia varsin korkealla. Vaikka Ranskan ja Espanjan ympäriajoissakin ajetaan usein kuumassa säässä, niin Kolumbian rannikoilla kosteus tekee ajamisesta raskasta enkä ihmettele, että pyöräilijät hakeutuvat mieluummin ylängöille ajamaan.

P.S. Kolumbian treenileiri kuulostaa kyllä houkuttelevalta. Itse olen käynyt Andeilla vain työmatkoilla. Bogotássa ja Quitossa tuli poljettua spinningiä ja rankkaa oli. Vedot jäi puoleen siitä, mitä täällä Suomessa. Nuo Caucan olosuhteet kuulostaa kyllä erinomaisilta  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## kuovipolku

Baskimaan ympäriajon voitto meni jo ikuisuudelta tuntuneen tauon jälkeen Baskimaan omalle pojalle eli Ion Izagirrelle Astanan vahvalla viimeisen eli kolmannen perättäisen mäkipäivän esityksellä ja Astanan varsin onnistuneella taktiikalla, Edellinen oli Samuel Sanchezin voitto vuonna 2012 ja sitä edellinen Iban Mayon 2003, molemmat Euskaltel-Euskadin paidassa.

Useat ennakkosuosikeista menettivät voitonmahdollisuutensa jo alun tasamaaosuuksilla, mm. Adam Yates todella pahaan paikkaan osuneeseen rengasrikkoon, Julien Alaphilippe (joka joutui keskeyttämään) ja Jakob Fuglsang kaatumiseen, mutta sehän ei Izagirren voiton arvoa vähennä.

Kisan viimeiseen päivään jätti ikävän sivumaun tapaus jossa kilpailua ennen viimeistä päivää johtanut ja raatelevissa nousuissa kärkiporukassa odotetustikin pudonnut Emanuel Buchman ajoi kuin vimmattu kohti maalia pelastaakseen palkintopallisijoituksen, kun hän ennen loppusuoraa erehtyi ajamaan pois reitiltä sivuun ohjatun moottoripyörän perään. Fuglsang ehti jo juhlia kolmatta sijaansa palkintojenjaossa, kunnes kilpailiun jury päätti hyvittää Buchmannia 12 sekunnilla eli antaa hänelle saman ajan kuin samassa letkassa hänen takanaan ajaneille mutta oikella reitillä pysyneille. 

Fuglsang oli ymmärrettävästi jokseenkin v-unut ja tviittasikin ettei aio enää mokomaan kisaan tulevaisuudessa osallistua. Myöhemmin hän pehmitti kommenttiaan uudessa tweetissä ja iloitsi panoksestaan joukkueen saaavutuksessa, mutta kummasteli silti juryn päätöstä. (Niin kummastelin minäkin, mitään vastaavaa tapausta en ainakaan muista ja vaikka loppusuoralle tultaessa pitikin kaartaa vasemmalle niin olihan siellä ollut kuitenkin jonkinlainen lippumies näyttämässä vasemmalle kääntymistä.)

----------


## JTJ

En tiedä, mitä sääntökirja sanoo tuosta Buchmannin harharetkestä. Jos hän olisi sen sijaan kaatunut tuossa samassa paikassa, niin olisi toki saanut saman ajan kuin muut ryhmässä ajaneet. Mielestäni Buchmann kyllä ansaitsi podiumpaikan päätösetapin vahvan ajon perusteella. Paljoa ei saanut apuja irtioton kiinni ajamiseen. Toki Fuglsangkin teki paljon töitä irtiotossa, mutta saivat sentään palkinnoksi kokonaiskisan voiton Izagirrelle.

----------


## kuovipolku

"Moraalinen palkintopallimies" Buchmann ehdottomasti on, mutta se että sääntöjä tulkitaan eri tavalla kuin on yleisesti tehty on aina vähän kaksipiippuinen juttu. Tosin mieleen ei tule yhtään täysin verrattavissa olevaa tapausta, vaikka niitäkin on varmasti ollut. Harhaanajot joita jotenkin muistan ovat kaikki tapahtuneet ennen osuuden loppua ja ajajalla on ainakin teoriasa ollut mahdollisuus ero kiinni samaan tapaan kuin rengas- tai pyörärikon jälkeen.

Koko kisa muutenkin Bora-Hansgrohelta - eli joukkueelta jota on joskus pidetty pelkästään Peter Saganin apuajajina ja vieläpä muihin huippuihin nähden heikompina - komea esitys!

----------


## ilmora

Jos Instagramia tykkää käyttää, niin Astanan Magnus Cort Nielsenin IG-profiili on aika hauskaa seurattavaa - mies kun arvostelee kisamatkojen hotelleja ja laittaa huonetoverinsa malliksi kuviin.

----------


## jussicolombia

Hei JTJ ! Tule ilman muuta "treenileirille" tanne Caliin. Tanaan ajettiin aika isolla porukalla 120 kilsaa. Ajettiin paljon flattia hyvalla keskarilla ja El Pomo olí paivan nousu: ei kauheen pitka, mutta noin 8 kilsan nousulle sisaltyi 15% ja 18 % rampit ja tais tulla yli 700m vertikaalista yhteensa. Ei niin ihmeellista, mutta hyva peruslauantailenkki kuitenkin.

----------


## TunkkiPuolikas

https://www.twd.fi/?x118281=494273
😩

----------


## kukavaa

No voehan paska☹️

----------


## kukavaa

Tiätääkö joku kuka Inner Ring on? Joku vanha proffa ymmärtääkseni?

----------


## plr

> Tiätääkö joku kuka Inner Ring on?



Siis http://inrng.com pyöräilyblogin kirjoittaja? Google antaa joitakin arvauksia, mutta varmaa tietoa ei näytä löytyvän.

----------


## Googol

Saganin Tourilla diskannut idiootti on tänä vuonna päässyt Kaliforniaan keksimään omia sääntöjään.

----------


## VesaP

^Pitäähän se saada jenkkitourille oma hero voittajaksi, vaikka sääntöjä venyttämällä. Naurettavaa.

----------


## marco1

No jos ne ajatteli että ”ikuinen lupaus” van Garderen pitää viimeinkin saada jonkun tourin voittajaksi.

----------


## Munarello

Varmaan olisi sitten voinut Girossakin soveltaa noin. Kolme tai kuusi kilometriä, ei se nyt niin nuukaa ole!  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## plr

Oli kieltämättä erikoinen päätös. Ilmeisesti tuomiosta valitetaan.

----------


## Munarello

J Henttala otti kuulemma välikirin nimiinsä Kalifornian nelosetapilla. Luulisi olevan aihetta mainita siitä täälläkin.

----------


## Taimo M.

Mikä tuo Kalifornia/van Garderen juttu nyt on? Katoin tuossa etapin uusintaa(kooste kai) ja en oikein päässy kiinni että miksi se nostettiin takasin ykköseksi?
Sen vaan kuulin että on saanut pitää keltapaidan ja vaikka jenkeissä ollaan niin ei kyllä pitäs suosia oman maan kuskeja, selostajan suusta siis tämä.

----------


## Googol

Tejay oli kaatuillut omia aikojaan joku 5 - 10 km ennen maalia. Joukkueensa kanssa yritti sitten ottaa pääjoukkoa kiinni. Pääjoukossa tapahtui kolari hieman yli 3 km ennen maalia. Tämä kolari hidasti myös Tejaytä. Tuomaristo päätti sitten antaa kolaroijille, ja myös Tejaylle, saman ajan kuin kärjelle. Tämä siis oli täysin mielivaltainen ja mihinkään sääntöön perustumaton päätös, eikä sitä ole taidettu paljon muutenkaan perustella. Jos kolari olisi ollut 3 km alueella, kolarista kärsineet saisivat saman ajan kuin ryhmä jossa kolarin aikana olivat. Tälläkään perusteella Tejaylle ei kuuluisi antaa hyvityksiä.

----------


## Taimo M.

Kiits tiedosta!

----------


## pulmark

https://elpais.com/deportes/2019/06/...16_029494.html
https://www.letelegramme.fr/cyclisme...9-12301846.php

Viimeisimpien huhujen mukaan Movistarin Nairo Quintana olisi tekemässä sopimuksen Arkea-Samsicin kanssa. Movistar saattaa uudistua aika rajusti kun kaikilla paitsi kahdella ajajalla on sopimus katkolla vuoden lopussa. Quintana ja myös Landaa on aikaisemmin liitetty mm. Bahrain-Meridaan.

Arkea-Samsic on ns. ProContinental tason joukkue, jossa ajavat tällä hetkellä mm. Warren Barguil ja Andre Greipel.

Quintanan lähtö saattaisi mahdollistaa sen, että Giron voittaja Carapaz jäisi Movistariin, koska palkkakattoon tulisi tilaa.

----------


## pulmark

G. Thomas, Team Ineos kaatunut TourdeSuisse tänään ja keskeyttänyt. Tarkemmat vammat selviää myöhemmin.

https://www.mirror.co.uk/sport/other...heavy-16537663

----------


## marco1

G Thomasin vammat eivät todennäköisesti estä Tourille valmistautumista:
http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/gera...-suisse-crash/

----------


## JTJ

Kolumbiasta tulee aina vain uusia lupauksia. Ivan Sosa voitti tänään vanhat konkarit La Route d’Occitanien kolmannella etapilla, joka päättyi Hospice de France:hen. Loppunousussa Rigoberto Uran tyytyi seuraamaan Sosan takarengasta ja loppukirissä Sosa jätti Valverden taakseen. Ajoimme viimekesäisellä Pyreneiden reissulla kyseisen nousun, joka oli nyt ilmeisesti ensimmäistä kertaa mukana vähän isommassa kisassa. Nousun viimeisellä kolmella kilsalla on paljon tiukkaa yli 10 prosentin nousua, joten tämän näkisi mielellään ajettavan jatkossa vaikka Ranskan ympäriajossa.

----------


## Googol

Huhut kertovat, että tuonne hiljaiseen ketjuun tulisi jatkoa. Bjorg Lambrecht kaatui ja loukkaantui vakavasti tänään Puolassa.

----------


## mattipuh

> Huhut kertovat, että tuonne hiljaiseen ketjuun tulisi jatkoa. Bjorg Lambrecht kaatui ja loukkaantui vakavasti tänään Puolassa.



HS uutisoi että olisi menehtynyt. 

Belgialaispyöräilijä Bjorg Lambrecht, 22, kuoli Puolan ympäriajosssa  https://www.hs.fi/urheilu/art-200000...eefdbfd0816f96

----------


## carp

Todella surullinen uutinen. Paikka jossa tuo onnettomuus tapahtui: https://www.google.com/maps/@50.1248...7i13312!8i6656

----------


## Jami2003

Vetää kyllä hiljaiseksi. Vielä kun paikkakin näyttää tuiki tavalliselta.

----------


## Sanna04

En tiedä onko nyt taas päämajassa ajateltu asiaa pidemmälle, mutta ehkä olisin vielä muutaman päivän, ehkä jopa ensi viikkoon asti lykännyt tämän facebook-sivun uuden  profiilikuvan julkaisua...

----------


## Juha Lehtinen

Cyclingnews tiedottaa mitä Lambrechtille tapahtui.

----------


## Munarello

Maantiepyöräilyn Euroopan Mestaruuskisat tuli ja meni ilman, että foorumilla noteerattiin.

----------


## Googol

Tour-krapula. Eikä noista EM-kisoista jotenkin osaa kauheasti innostua, kun proffat ottivat osaa vasta neljännen kerran.

----------


## Warlord

Jos katsoo maailmanmestarien historiaa ni ei nuo paljon poikkea mm- kisoista.

----------


## jussicolombia

> Kolumbiasta tulee aina vain uusia lupauksia. Ivan Sosa voitti tänään vanhat konkarit La Route d’Occitanien kolmannella etapilla, joka päättyi Hospice de France:hen. Loppunousussa Rigoberto Uran tyytyi seuraamaan Sosan takarengasta ja loppukirissä Sosa jätti Valverden taakseen. Ajoimme viimekesäisellä Pyreneiden reissulla kyseisen nousun, joka oli nyt ilmeisesti ensimmäistä kertaa mukana vähän isommassa kisassa. Nousun viimeisellä kolmella kilsalla on paljon tiukkaa yli 10 prosentin nousua, joten tämän näkisi mielellään ajettavan jatkossa vaikka Ranskan ympäriajossa.



  Niin niita tulee,  Ivan Sosa on aína ollut liki Eganin tasoinen kuski. Nyt voitti Burgosin kun sai vapaat jalat. Vueltassa on 11 kolumbialaista kuskia ja taalla noin 1000 nalkaista nuorta odottamassa vuoroaan. Taso on hirmuinen Kolumbiassa ! 
Tulukeehan ihmettelemaan tannepain.

----------


## huotah

Kittel lopettaa ajohommat.





> *Marcel Kittel has announced his retirement from professional cycling, saying: "I have lost all motivation to keep torturing myself on a bike."
> *
> The 31-year-old German sprinter terminated his contract with Katusha-Alpecin in early May, saying he wanted to take time away from the sport to consider his future. He spent a few days at the Tour de France, with Jumbo-Visma reportedly keen to sign him.
> 
> However, he confirmed his decision to retire in an interview with the weekend magazine of German news magazine Der Spiegel.
> "Pain defines the sport, the world in which you live," Kittel said in a brief extract of the interview published on Friday. "I have lost all motivation to continue to torture myself on the bike."



http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/marc...sional-cycling

----------


## Firlefanz

Ei täysin odottamaton vaan ehkä pikemminkin päätös jota on jo pitkään osattu odottaa muuallakin kuin Kittelin lähipiirissä. Kun on Kitteliä hänen läpimurtokaudestaan 2011 Skil-Shimanon väreissä seurannut olisi toki toivonnut että ura olisi sittenkin saanut jatkoa ja tuonut vielä yhden menestyksekkään vaiheen, mutta päätöstä voi ja pitää silti kunnioittaa. Kittel kertoi Der Spiegelin jutussa myös tulevansa marraskuussa isäksi, joten parhaat toivotukset ja onnittelut jo näin etukäteenkin!

----------


## callahan

https://www.hs.fi/urheilu/art-2000006218207.html

"entisen huippupyöräilijän ajatuksia"

----------


## Firlefanz

Kuukausi edellisestä postauksesta! No, ehkä keskustelut aiheesta käydään porukkalenkkien kahvitauoilla tai seurojen PK-lenkeillä. Tai Facebook- ja Whatsapp-ryhmissä tai missä hyvänsä nykyään ollaankin.

Muuallakin kuin Espanjassa kisoja värittänyttä ja kaksi muistettavaa etappivoittoa Vueltassa vienyttä Euskadi - Murias -joukkuetta ja sen neonvihreää ajopaitaa ei enää ensi kaudella tulla näkemään, sillä talli ei onnistunut hankkimaan korvaavaa pääsponsoria, kun nimisponsorina toimineen rakennusalan yrityksen varsin antelias tuki loppui takoudellisista syistä, (En tiedä liittyvätkö ongelmat yleisempään laskusuhdanteeseen Espanjassa vai ainoastaan yrityksen omiin vaikeuksiin ja hävittyihin urakkakilpailuihin tms.).

Mutta huonojen uutisten vastapainoksi hyviä: miltei tuhkasta noussut toinen Baskimaan joukkue eli Fundacion Euskadi tullee mitä todennäköisemmin piakkoin julkistamaan uutisen jossa sen kerrotaan ajavan ensi kaudella Pro Continental -tasolla eli Euskaltel-Euskadin ajoasusta tuttu oranssin sävy palannee pelotoniin myös huipputason kilpailuihin, ainakin Espanjassa ajettaviin.

Osa ajajista, mukaanlukien maaliin saakka selvinneestä hatkasta voittoon irronnut Mikel Iturria, vaihtaakin oikeastaan vain paidan väriä, mutta viimevuotinen vuorimaaliosuudella yllättänyt Óscar Rodríguez on tehnyt kahden vuoden sopimuksen Astana Pro Cyclingin kanssa, Fernando Barceló siirtyy Arkea-Samsiciin ja Sergio Samitier Movistar Teamiin.

----------


## Sanna04

Kjell Carlström palaa World Tour - tasolle:

Israel Cycling Academy announcement:

Israel Cycling Academy to join World Tour in 2020.

ICA to take control of the Katusha team

Transaction subject to UCI approval

Tel-Aviv - October 2nd, 2019

Israel Cycling Academy and Katusha Management have signed an agreement that will see the Israeli team race in the World Tour starting January 2020.

ICA co-owner Sylvan Adams said:

“I have stated for some time that ICA would be in the World Tour, sooner or later. I am excited that it is happening right away for next year’s season.”

According to the agreement, the Israeli team will race in the World
Tour under the existing Katusha license, which is being renewed for the next three years.

The transaction is, of course, subject to UCI approval of the license renewal in the normal course of business.

The Israeli team will use its traditional blue and white uniforms provided by Katusha branded apparel under a new sponsorship agreement.

For Israel Cycling Academy, racing as a World Tour team in all of the sport’s biggest races, this will represent another step in its rapid growth, beginning as a start-up Continental team just 5 years ago.

Mr. Adams stated his confidence that the team will be up to the challenge. “We have several new riders, including some from the current Katusha team that will join, and I promise we will make some noise in lots of big races next year.  We are: Just. Getting. Started.’’

ICA’s co-owner and founder, Mr. Ron Baron expressed his enthusiasm at the prospect of seeing Israeli riders racing for a World Tour Israeli professional team: “I am sure that this step will enhance our core vision to develop Israeli Cycling on the world stage. To see an Israeli rider in the Tour De France next season will be, for me, very satisfying.”

ICA Pro Manager Kjell Carlstrom remarked: “the team has been growing each year in an organic way, both organizationally and also on the rider side, and we feel ready for this new challenge. We have great chemistry on this team, and I am proud of what we accomplished together. Really excited for next year.’’

Mr. Adams added: “I want to thank Katusha management and its owner, Igor Makarov for choosing to do this deal with us, as I know he had several available options. Igor’s contribution to our sport has been impressive, and he will continue to support our sport.”

About Israel Cycling Academy: 

Israel Cycling Academy was founded in December 2014 in Jerusalem as Israel’s first professional cycling team, with a clear vision to help Israeli cycling and to bring our young cyclists, to the highest level of the sport.

The 2017 season was the team’s first in the Pro Continental ranks and in 2018 the team raced in its first Grand tour - the historic Giro d’Italia that started in Jerusalem. ICA raced again in the Giro d’Italia in 2019. This season, the team has significantly stepped up its racing performance and recorded 27 wins.

ICA carries 30 riders from 18 different nationalities. The team is owned by Israeli Canadian philanthropist Sylvan Adams and Israeli businessman Ron Baron.

Lähetetty minun MAR-LX1A laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Firlefanz

Eihän tämä yllätys ole, ei ainakaan täydellinen: johan heinäkuussa kerrottiin että Katusha-Alpecin olisi fuusioitumassa Arkéa-Samsicin kanssa (eli viimeksimainittu olisi nielaissut sen mitä toimintansa lopettavasta tallista jää jäljelle ja perinyt sen World Tour -paikan. Ranskalaistallin pomo joutui myöntämään että keskusteluja käytiin sveitsiläis-venäläisen tallin omistajien kanssa, mutta että fuusio oli ehdottomasti poissuljettu.

Sitä ennen oli jo uutisoitu sama Katushasta ja Israel Cycling Academysta, mutta silloin hanke ei tainnut edetä syystä tai toisesta, vaikka tilanne ja intressit olivat samat eli (a) Katushan pääsponsori Alpecin ja pyöräsponsori Canyon olivat vaihtamassa tämäna kauden jälkeen yhteistyökumppaniaan eikä Igor Makarovia kiinnostanut vastata yksin koko rahoituksesta (eikä edes hänen suhteillaan ollut luvassa venäläistä sponsorirahaa)  ja (b) ICA:n pääomistajan, ex-kanadalaisen Sylvan Adamsin kunnianhimoisesta tavoitteesta nousta WT-tasolle (ja mukaan sen korkeimmalle huipulle eli osallistumaan Ranskan ympäriajoon) ei ollut toteutumassa muuten eli UCI:n määrittelemin kriteerein ja omin urhellullisin ansioin.

Espanjalaiset uutislähteet tiesivät jo kolmisen viikkoa sitten että neuvottelut oli käynnistetty uudelleen ja että ainoastaan kysymys kauppahinnasta oli enää auki.


Kjell Carlströmille tämä on tietenkin iso askel upeasti edenneellä uralla. Ja aika jännä ajatella että sama talli käväisi vain pari vuotta sitten Helsingissäkin ja oli vain yksi muiden Baltic Chain Touriin osallistuvien tallien joukossa...


Katusha-Alpecinin ajajien kerrottiin saaneen tiedon siitä ettei talli jatka enää 2020 jo heinäkuun alussa ja heidät vapautettiin samalla sopimuksistaan jotta he voisivat ajoissa ruveta hakemaan uutta joukkuetta ja tekemään sopimuksen. Samaan aikaanhan talli vielä tyrmäsi huhut siitä että sen toiminta ei jatkuisi...

Joukkueen nimimiehistä Ilnur Zakarin ehti ensimmäisenä tekemään uuden sopimuksen eli hän ajaa ensi kaudella CCC Teamin väreissä. Voi olla ettei hänellä ole mitään syytä katua päätöstään sen enempää urheilullisesti kuin taloudellisestikaan, mutta olisihan se ollut mielenkiintoista nähdä olisiko "Tatarstanin haikaraksikin" kutsuttu ajaja noussut uudelleen lentoon Kellun suojeluksessa...

----------


## Firlefanz

https://velomio.com/dk/artikler/se-m...-vm-tr%C3%B8je

Mads Pedersen on saanut Trek-Segafredolta sateenkaaripaidan lisäksi sateenkaaripyörän. Etenekin jälkimmäinen lienee pitkälti makuasia, mutta hienosta työstä yksityiskohtia myöten on selvästi kyse.

----------


## Taimo M.

Eipä kyllä paskemman näkönen pyörä, ei.

----------


## Köfte

Vissiinkin sitten tänne, 113th il Lombardia on ajettu.
Ketäpä syysklassikkko kiinnostaisikaan, hävetkää kutaleet.
Kuolleiden lehtien kilpa on aina ollut nakkikumien kauden
päätös. Kuka voitti? Minä tiedän.

----------


## Firlefanz

"113th il Lombardia"!!!??? WTF? WTF? "113esimo" jos halutaan italiaa. "113." jos kirjoitetaan suomeksi :Sarkastinen:  "Il Lombardia".

Tuloslistalle ajan kanssa pääsi 109 ajajaa, viimeisenä heistä Sunwebin Jan Bakelants 25 minuuttia voittajalle hävinneenä, mutta keskeyttäneidenkin joukossa on kovia kuskeja:


DNF    Nibali Antonio    Bahrain Merida            -
DNF    Marengo Umberto    Neri Sottoli - Selle Italia - KTM            ,,
DNF    Zakarin Ilnur    Team Katusha Alpecin            -
DNF    Carthy Hugh    EF Education First            -
DNF    Costa Rui    UAE-Team Emirates            -
DNF    Minali Riccardo    Israel Cycling Academy            -
DNF    Muñoz Daniel    Androni Giocattoli - Sidermec            -
DNF    Howson Damien    Mitchelton-Scott            -
DNF    Goldstein Omer    Israel Cycling Academy            -
DNF    Venter Jaco    Team Dimension Data            -
DNF    Navarro Daniel    Team Katusha Alpecin            -
DNF    Rybalkin Aleksey    Gazprom-RusVelo            -
DNF    Cherel Mickaël    AG2R La Mondiale            -
DNF    Puccio Salvatore    Team INEOS            -
DNF    Izagirre Ion    Astana Pro Team            ,,
DNF    Sütterlin Jasha    Movistar Team            -
DNF    Kruijswijk Steven    Team Jumbo-Visma            -
DNF    Vakoč Petr    Deceuninck - Quick Step            -
DNF    Gogl Michael    Trek -Segafredo            -
DNF    Ávila Edwin    Israel Cycling Academy            -
DNF    Rivera Kevin    Androni Giocattoli - Sidermec            -
DNF    Grmay Tsgabu    Mitchelton-Scott            -
DNF    Barbin Enrico    Bardiani - CSF            -
DNF    Slagter Tom-Jelte    Team Dimension Data            -
DNF    Kochetkov Pavel    Team Katusha Alpecin            -
DNF    Rikunov Petr    Gazprom-RusVelo            -
DNF    Savini Daniel    Bardiani - CSF            ,,
DNF    Rosa Diego    Team INEOS            -
DNF    Houle Hugo    Astana Pro Team            -
DNF    Landa Mikel    Movistar Team            -
DNF    Bouwman Koen    Team Jumbo-Visma            -
DNF    Knox James    Deceuninck - Quick Step            -
DNF    Stetina Peter    Trek - Segafredo            -
DNF    Roux Anthony    Groupama - FDJ            ,,
DNF    Frapporti Mattia    Androni Giocattoli - Sidermec            -
DNF    Vanendert Jelle    Lotto Soudal            -
DNF    Teuns Dylan    Bahrain Merida            -
DNF    Kreuziger Roman    Team Dimension Data            -
DNF    Gonçalves José    Team Katusha Alpecin            -
DNF    Nych Artem    Gazprom-RusVelo            -
DNF    Mottier Justin    Vital Concept - B&B Hotels            -
DNF    Mühlberger Gregor    BORA - hansgrohe            -
DNF    Ballerini Davide    Astana Pro Team            ,,
DNF    Castrillo Jaime    Movistar Team            -
DNF    Pacher Quentin    Vital Concept - B&B Hotels            -
DNF    Maté Luis Ángel    Cofidis, Solutions Crédits            -
DNF    Power Robert    Team Sunweb            -
DNF    Bonnet William    Groupama - FDJ            -
DNF    Hänninen Jaakko    AG2R La Mondiale            -
DNF    Mertz Rémy    Lotto Soudal            -
DNF    Novak Domen    Bahrain Merida            ,,
DNF    Zardini Edoardo    Neri Sottoli - Selle Italia - KTM            -
DNF    Fabbro Matteo    Team Katusha Alpecin            -
DNF    Bennett Sean    EF Education First            -
DNF    Cam Maxime    Vital Concept - B&B Hotels            -
DNF    Owsian Łukasz    CCC Team            -
DNF    Vendrame Andrea    Androni Giocattoli - Sidermec            -
DNF    Trentin Matteo    Mitchelton-Scott            -
DNF    Plaza Rubén    Israel Cycling Academy            -
DNF    Castroviejo Jonathan    Team INEOS            -
DNF    Berhane Natnael    Cofidis, Solutions Crédits            -
DNF    Hirschi Marc    Team Sunweb            -
DNF    Shalunov Evgeny    Gazprom-RusVelo            -
DNF    Gastauer Ben    AG2R La Mondiale            -
DNF    Armée Sander    Lotto Soudal            -



PS Jotain kisaa koskevien viestien ja keskustelun puute ei merkitse kiinnostuksen puutetta (niiden keskuudessa jotka yleensäkään maantiepyöräilyä seuraavat.

PPS Hieno ja kuten urheiluselostajakielellä sanotaan sympaattinen voittaja. Kova kakkonen (jolla muuten on voittoja miltei yhtä paljon kuin kaksikolla Phil Gil ja Nibs - kun kerran ollaan englanninkielisiä :Cool:  - yhtensä) ja kiva kolmonen (joka haastattelussa korosti voittajan ansioita eikä selitellyt tai moittinut muita kuten palkinnotta jäänyt ennakkosuosikki). Syntymäpäiväsankari Latourilla vahva esitys, meidän Jaakko Hännisellämme taisi kauden keskeyttänyt loukkaantuminen nyt vaatia veronsa tai sitten mies saattoi olla sairaaksi tulossa, mutta kokemus oli varmasti silti kokemisen arvoinen.

----------


## Pedalatleten

Ei nyt aivan ammattilaispyöräilyä mutta Alexandre Vinokourov ja Laurent Jalabert vetivät kovaa Havaijin Ironmanissa: Vinokourov ikäryhmänsä (45-49 v) ykkönen, ja Jalabert kakkonen omassa ryhmässä (50-54 v).

----------


## VesaP

^Ja kuukausi sitten voittanut puolimatkojen maailmanmestaruuden ikäryhmässään.

Tässä Hawaijin kisan yksi uutinen:

https://en.triatlonnoticias.com/noti...man-de-hawaii/

Vino pysys varmaan heittämällä vieläkin pelotoonissa mukana ammattipyöräkisoissakin. Ja tuskin olis heittopussina sielläkään.

----------


## OJ

Kazakstan ja Astana kaatamassa isolla kädellä rahaa Ironmanille. Ja pitäähän Vinolle eläkekeikka järkätä.

----------


## Laroute

Eddy Merckx vetänyt pahasti nutulleen sunnuntaina. Pahoja päävammoja, mutta ei hengenvaarallisia. Voimia Mestarille! https://www.iltalehti.fi/muutlajit/a...5-fcbc27bc673c

----------


## huotah

Taylor Phinney lopettaa ammattilaispyöräilyn: https://www.instagram.com/p/B3sKhknDGzU/





> *taylorphinney
> *
> 
> Yoooo hey hi hello ! So yes, I’m happy to announce that I am hanging up my professional road cycling cleats at the end of this season... I want to say thank you to everyone that has cheered me on and sent me good energy over the last twelve years! I appreciate you all. .
> Alas, in the battle between Art and Sport, ART WON. I’m so happy and genuinely excited—almost giddy at the prospect of being able to CREATE full time. My heart is full and I look forward to sharing what the future brings with whoever wants to follow.
> .
> As far as cycling goes...I’m more in love with bikes now than I have ever been before. My body is very relieved now that it knows that I will not be punishing it to the fullest extent of my capabilities 😅. My mind is refreshed from a summer of adventure and my heart is opening at a rate that terrifies me in the best of ways! I am so grateful to this sport for the teachings I’ve received, the connections I’ve made, and the stories I can share from the crazy days on the bike.
> .
> I want to thank all my friends in the peloton and I wish you all the best of luck. I will let you know what it is like on the other side

----------


## PeeHoo

Froome on päässyt ajamaan ensimmäistä kertaa loukkaantumisensa jälkeen. Neljä kuukautta meni tähän vaiheeseen.
https://mobile.twitter.com/chrisfroo...51645009711104

----------


## VesaP

^Kyllä se jo pari vkoa sitten muistaakseni ulkona ajoi, ja sitäkin ennen jollain velolla tms muistaakseni. Nyt ensimmäistä kertaa ajeli tiimikaverinsa kanssa vain. Mutta on noi kovia noi pro kuskit kyllä, ukko kävi aivan kuoleman partaalla ja muutama kk vain ja eiku taas reenataan. Heikompi sälli olis jäänyt nauttimaan miljoonistaan jo eläkkeelle. Go Froome Go!  :Hymy:

----------


## Firlefanz

https://twitter.com/chrisfroome/stat...04959135264770

----------


## OK93

Ensi vuoden Arctic Race of Norwayn kakkosetapin maali on Kilpisjärvellä.

https://www.nrk.no/troms/dette-er-et...020-1.14778773

----------


## kukavaa

Ikuisen ykkösen isoisä on kuollut 83-vuotiaana.
Kepeät mullat Raymond Poulidor.

----------


## kukavaa

https://mobile.twitter.com/seproffsc...52603542888448
Vo. E. Han. *****. Ruåttissa ei maan maantiemestaruuksia ehkä ajeta ensi vuonna. Ehkä kelvimestaruudet? Luulin että Ruåtti ois se järkevämpi meistä kahdesta.

----------


## Firlefanz

Vähän ehkä halutaan liioitella tai kuvata  kärjistäen.

Ruotsissa siis piti järjestää nykysuuntauksen mukaisesti maasto- ja maantiemestaruuskisat samassa paikassa. Maantiellä oli tarkoitus ajaa 10 kilometrin lenkkiä josta neljän kilometrin osuus meni Riksvägilla jolla nopeusrajoitus on 90 km/h. Trafikverkin periaatteellinen ja ilmeisen järkähtämätön kanta ainakin tässä vaiheessa ruotsalaista keskustelutapaa on se ettei urheilutapahtumia sallita teillä joilla nopeusrajoitus on 80 km/h tai päälle. 

Eli Europavägeille, Riksvägeille ja korkean liikennetiheyden tai muuten ajoneuvoliikenteen vaatimusten vuoksi erikseen luokitelluille landsvägeille ei pyöräkilpailuilla ole asiaa. Järjestäjän vakuuttelu siitä että mahdolliset liikenteen pysäyttämiset olisivat kerrallaan vain muutamien minuuttien pituisia ja että liikenne toiseen suuntaan kulkisi koko ajan keskeytyksettä. Luulen että pelottelut sillä että mestaruuskisat jätetään ajamatta tai uhkaukset sillä että ne joudutaan viemään ulkomaille eli lähinnä Tanskaan kuuluvat osana sikäläiseen keskustelukulttuuriin ja julkisuudella toivotaan voitavan vaikuttaa päättäjiin, Trafikverketillä kun kuitenkin on asiassa tietty harkintavapaus ja ottaa huomioon esimerkiksi urheilutapahtuman kansallinen painoarvo ja tapahtuman ajankohdasta johtuva normaalia vähäisempi ajoneuvoliikenne.

Eli numero kaksi: ei Trafikverket ole kehottanut ajamaan maantiekisoja kelveillä vaan järjestämään ne pienemmillä teillä. Vastauksessa tosin mainittiin myös samt/eller cykelvägar, mutta vastauksessa puhuttiin paitsi kilpailuista myös kuntoajoista. 


Samma på svenska:

_"Vägar med hastighetsbegränsning 80 km/tim eller högre som är skyddsklassade (fler än 2000 fordon/årsmedeldygn) samt vägnummer lägre än 500 är inte är lämpliga för idrottslopp och ska undvikas. Nya tävlingar samt motionslopp bör styras till det normal- eller lågtrafikerande vägnätet. Vi ser även över ansökningar gällande väl etablerade och årligt återkommande tävlingar och motionslopp om det går att justera bansträckningarna enligt detta.

Europavägar, riksvägar och primära länsvägar tillhör ett så kallat utpekat funktionellt prioriterat vägnät där Trafikverket håller framkomlighet och tillgänglighet för fordonstrafiken högt. På detta vägnät är vi restriktiva mot inskränkningar och ställer även höga krav för vår egen organisation,  exempelvis vid vägarbeten. Man måste väga intresset för arrangemanget  mot intresset för den övriga trafikens framkomlighet."


_
PS Onhan tavallaan aika huvittavaa että esimerkiksi kuluneen kauden aikana olemme useamman kerran saaneet nähdä kuinka WT-tasolla ajetaan tiepätkiä jotka eivät taatusti ole yhtään sen leveämpiä kuin sellainen cykelväg jota Trafikverket vastauksessaan tarkoitti. Mutta joo, onhan silläkin merkitystä minkätyyppisessä kisassa ja missä vaiheessa kilpilureittiä kyseiset pätkät sijaitsevat ja millä meiningillä ne ajetaan.

----------


## mjjk

Nic Dlamini, Team Dimension Data, joutui jonkunlaiseen kärhämään harjoituslenkillä. Seurauksena katkennut olkavarsi. https://www.instagram.com/p/B6lbBF1l..._web_copy_link

----------


## MRe

^
*Kansallispuiston vartijat mursivat olympialaisiin tähtäävän pyöräilijän käsivarren, tapahtuma taltioitui videolle**Nicholas Dlaminin harjoituslenkki sai ikävän lopun.*https://www.hs.fi/urheilu/art-2000006358017.html

----------


## Firlefanz

Pian alkavalla kaudella World Tour -joukkueissa - joita nyt siis on 19 - ajaa ei enempää eikä vähempää kuin 22 (kaksikymmentäkaksi!) tanskalaista. Se on ilmeisesti kaikkien aikojen ennätys. Heitä on kolmessatoista eri joukkueessa eli joukkue ilman tanskalaista on melkeinpä poikkeus...

Vertailun vuoksi norjalaisia ajaa näppituntumani mukaan noin yhdeksän kuskia, virolaisia on nelisen ajajaa, ruotsalaisia tasan yksi ja suomalaisia myös vain yksi (mutta sitäkin parempi).


Tilanne muuttuu jonkin verran tanskalaisten ja norjalaisten suhteen, jos mukaan otetaan myös Pro Continental -joukkueet. Sekä tanskalaisilla että norjalaisilla on joukkueensa (Riwal Readynez Cycling Team ja Uno-X Norwegian Development Team), joissa enemmistö ajajista on omasta maasta (ja loput etupäässä naapurista), tanskalaisia yhteensä 13 ja norjalaisia 21 pelkästään näissä kahdessa joukkueessa.

Nopean muistinvaraisen laskutoimituksen perusteella ruotsalaiset saavat toisen ja kolmannenkin prokuskinsa ja suomalaiset tietenkin toisen eli Joonas Henttalan.


PS Pelkästään ilahdun jos joku viitsii tarkistaa ja korjata mahdolliset virheet. Tosin jossain vaiheessa kun kausi toden teolla käynnistyy on yleensä näkynyt "Riders by nationality" -listoja...

----------


## Munarello

WT-kausi starttaa siis jo puolentoista viikon päästä Australiassa ja nyt alkaisi olemaan uudet pelipaidat julkistettu. Linkin takaa löytyy yksi listaus kuvineen: https://www.velon.cc/news/cycling-ki...the-new-season
Nopealla silmäilyllä erottuvat ainakin Bahrain McLarenin räikeän värikäs paita sekä DQS:n "haalari-mallin" asu.  :Hymy: 

Ihan vielä ei taida olla sen aika, mutta jokohan kohta voidaan avata "Klassikot 2020" -ketju, sillä klassikkokauden alkuun on seitsemän viikkoa aikaa?

Ainiin: Tämä ehkä just ja just menee ammattibyöräilyn alle. Alberto Contadorin ja Ivan Basson yhteistyö on kuulemma julkistamaisillaan uuden pyörämerkin. Somessa pyörii nyt nimellä "abikesofficial" ja jotain kuvia on jo jaettu:

----------


## Munarello

Sekä miesten että naisten Tour Down Underia on katsottavissa GCN Racingin juutuusta: https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCu7...raU7OaJfEpHZww

----------


## JackOja

Nyt pitää olla nopea, vain 12 mahtuu mukaan. Pyöräilyloma Mallorcalla Lancen ja Georgen kanssa!

https://www.hs.fi/urheilu/art-2000006382796.html

Kyllä, hetken jouduin miettimään laittaisiko matkailuosastolle vai tänne. Sori jos meni väärin.

----------


## kervelo

Chris Froomekin on nähty Tour Down Underissa.  :Hymy: 

https://www.instagram.com/p/B7vG2KLh...d=eclfeietwojv

----------


## Firlefanz

Euskaltel palaa pyöräilyyn! Joukkue jonka pääsponsoriksi se nyt rupeaa on tietenkin Fundacion - Orbea, täksi kaudeksi ProTeam (eli entiselle Pro Conti) -tasolle noussut ennen Fundacion Euskadi -nimellä tunnettu joukkue.

Budjetti varmasti kasvaa jonkin verran, mutta ei liene syytä odottaa nousua WorldTeam -tasolle kovin pian. Uudet paidat (joissa Euskadin tilalla lukee Euskaltel ja Bilbaon sataman logo hieman pienenee) nähdään pelotonia värittämässä ensimmäisen kerran huhtikuun alkupuolella ajettavassa Baskimaan ympäriajossa, kuinkas muuten. Joukkueen nimi ei ilmeisesti (ainakaan vielä tällä kaudella) vaihdu, mutta voihan olla että se esitellään vasta myöhemmin.



Kuvasta varmasti kaikki tunnistavat Mikel Landan, joka on joukkueen osaomistaja ja josta tuli sen taustalla olevan säätiön presidentti Miguel Madariagan vihdoin väistyttyä on ymmärtääkseni ollut se henkilö jonka ansiota nyt tapahtunut suuresti on.

----------


## pulmark

Ranskassa urheilutapahtumiin rajoituksia Corona-viruksen vuoksi. Saattaa vaikuttaa Paris-Roubaix ajoon:





> French sports minister Roxana Maracineanu has announced that all sporting events in France must now take either place behind closed doors or with an audience of no more than 1000 people. Restrictions will last until April 15. Potential implications for Paris-Roubaix



Esim. jalkapallo-ottelut voidaan pelata, mutta yleisöä voi olla max. 1000 katsojaa.

----------


## pätkä



----------


## pulmark

Matteo Trentin ehdottaa yhdistettyä Touria 2020. Italia-Espanja-Ranska. Yksi viikko kussakin maassa, välipäivät matkustusta. Tälle peukku, hyvä idea mielestäni jos (kun) Corona-virus vielä kesälläkin jyllää:

https://www.cyclingnews.com/news/cor...ce-grand-tour/

----------


## kukavaa

Valitse oma tarinasi tyylinen Milano - San Remo by: Cyclingtips.
https://cyclingtips.com/2020/03/choo...ilan-san-remo/

----------


## Laroute

Nämä ajat ovat niitä aikoja, jolloin mitataan vanha Ranskalainen sanonta. "Kaatukoon ennen hallitus, kuin Ranskan ympäriajo"!

----------


## kukavaa

Ei ole ammattipyöräilyä saatavilla mutta Tour de Quarantine on kisa kovimmillaan: https://www.youtube.com/playlist?lis...kD5Yjv_jIM57Rf

----------


## Kampinalle

Rohan Denniksellä petti hermot karanteeniin.

https://yle.fi/urheilu/3-11313511?origin=rss

----------


## MRe

En tiedä kuuluuko tämä tänne vai mihin, mutta laitetaan nyt kuitenkin:
*Huippupyöräilijä Mark Cavendish kuntopyöräili kotonaan Mount Everestin huipulle*Cavendish ja Luke Rowe säätivät kuntopyöränsä siten, että pyöräily vastasi Mount Everestin jyrkkyyttä.
https://www.hs.fi/urheilu/art-2000006495545.html

----------


## Firlefanz

Jos ei tänne, niin minne.

Mutta oikaistaan sen verran Hesarin toimittajan väärinkäsitystä (tai käännösvirhettä) että ajettiin älytrainerilla Alpe du Zwift uudestaan ja uudestaan, kunnes nousumetrejä oli kertynyt tarvittavat 8848 (ja kilometrejä siinä sivussa 211). Eli mitään säätöä Mount Everestin jyrkkyyteen ei tehty - ja miten olisi voitukaan, kun sellaista jyrkkyyttä ei ole olemassakaan (ellei sitten laske etäisyyttä vuorenhuipulta lähimpään paikkaan meren rannalla).

PS Täsmennetään vielä että tähän Mount Everest Challengeen - aivan kuten oikeilla teillä harrastetussa everestingissä - kuuluu olennaisena osana että ajetaan sama mäki alaskin. (Mutta kun en ole ikinä Zwiftiä edes kokeillut, en yhtään osaa sanoa millaista se on. Mutta tietysti jo pelkkä suorituksen keston piteneminen on merkittävä juttu enkä mitenkään usko että kyse on pelkästään palauttavsta osuudesta työjaksojen välissä.)

----------


## mattipuh

Helppohan jyrkkyys olisi saada jos tietäisi mitä reittiä everestin huipulle ajaa. Toki se ei toimisi järkevästi merenpinnan tasolta kun matkaa taitaa lähimmästä nollatasosta tulla kohtalaisesti.

----------


## MRe

> Mutta oikaistaan sen verran Hesarin toimittajan väärinkäsitystä (tai käännösvirhettä) että ajettiin älytrainerilla Alpe du Zwift uudestaan ja uudestaan, kunnes nousumetrejä oli kertynyt tarvittavat 8848 (ja kilometrejä siinä sivussa 211). Eli mitään säätöä Mount Everestin jyrkkyyteen ei tehty - ja miten olisi voitukaan, kun sellaista jyrkkyyttä ei ole olemassakaan (ellei sitten laske etäisyyttä vuorenhuipulta lähimpään paikkaan meren rannalla).



Voisihan se olla aika veikeä laittaa Mount Everestin jonkun nousureitin profiili zwiftiin ja koittaa polkea se ylös. Siellä kuitenkin on niitä (lähes) pystysuoriakin osuuksia.





> PS Täsmennetään vielä että tähän Mount Everest Challengeen - aivan kuten oikeilla teillä harrastetussa everestingissä - kuuluu olennaisena osana että ajetaan sama mäki alaskin. (Mutta kun en ole ikinä Zwiftiä edes kokeillut, en yhtään osaa sanoa millaista se on. Mutta tietysti jo pelkkä suorituksen keston piteneminen on merkittävä juttu enkä mitenkään usko että kyse on pelkästään palauttavsta osuudesta työjaksojen välissä.)



Osassa älytrainereita on oma moottori (tai vastus toimii moottorina), joten alamäkirullausta pystyy simuloimaan. Mutta eihän traineri ole koskaan "the real thing".

----------


## plr

> Voisihan se olla aika veikeä laittaa Mount Everestin jonkun nousureitin profiili zwiftiin ja koittaa polkea se ylös. Siellä kuitenkin on niitä (lähes) pystysuoriakin osuuksia.



Tai mitä ylemmäs pääsee, sitä enemmän kasvomaski vähentää happea. Ajoitko lisähapen kanssa vai ilman?  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## MRe

^Totta. Tuota pitäisi jo ehdottaa jollekin tempaukseksi. Reitin pitäisi tosin olla ajettavissa. Toisaalta kun trainerissa ei ole pito-ongelmia, niin nousut voisivat olla todella jyrkkiä. Välillä sitten lämpötila olisi -45 astetta ja jäähileitä ammuttaisiin lumitykillä naamaan.

----------


## Laroute

Tässä Everest jyrkkyysprosentit perusleireistä huipulle, suorana viivana esitettynä. Nepalin perusleiristä jos vedettäisiin reittiä seuraten viiva huipulle, eli sivusta katsottuna suora viiva ylös, niin sen jyrkkyys olisi 34%. Sehän olisi mahdollista ajaa kovan kaverin toimesta, siis se suora ja tasainen viiva ylös 34%. Maastossa ei tietenkään pienintäkään mahdollisuutta, koska siellä mennään esim. Khumbun jäätiköllä jatkuvasti ylös ja alas, parhaimmillaan kerrostalon korkuisia jäälohkareita ykkösleiriin. Alaskin ajaminen Khumbulla täysi mahdottomuus.

Tiibetin puolelta (vaikeammalta puolelta) keskijyrkyys vaikuttaa mukavammalta, mutta se johtuu pitkästä lähetymisestä perusleiristä ABC-leiriin 6400 m ja parisataa metriä korkeammasta perusleiristä. Sielläkin painellaan jatkuvasti ylös alas. Eli, perusleiristä 15% keskijyrkkyys huipulle reittiä seuraten. 6400 metristä leikki sitten vasta alkaa.

Molemmat puolet täynnä kohteita, että vahvin ja taitavinkaan kuski ei edes merenpinnan tasolla aja niitä ylös, eikä alas.

----------


## Firlefanz



----------


## Pexi

^ Lasit päässä, vaan snorkkelit puuttuu.

----------


## Firlefanz



----------


## pulmark

Lyhyeen päättyi neuvottelut Mitchelton-Scott uudesta omistajasta tai sponsorista. Jatketaan tämä kausi vielä vanhoilla:

https://www.cyclingnews.com/news/mit...undacion-deal/

----------


## Firlefanz



----------


## Dr TuKo

Luin Jorge Zepeda Pattersonin Tour de Franceen sijoittuvan dekkarin "Kuolema kelloa vastaan". Siinä päähenkilö kertoo: 
"Itsekin olin tänään, kuten kaikkina kisapäivinä, kuorruttanut itseni maissitärkkelyksellä siinä toivossa, että pystyisin viivyttämään hikoiluni syövyttävää vaikutusta."

Ihan uutta minulle, mutta muut pyöräilyjutut kirjassa on kirjoitettu niin uskottavasti, että voisi olla mahdollista todellisuudessakin.

Tietoa asiasta?

----------


## Firlefanz

Ei lajispesifistä mutta semmoista kuitenkin että maissitärkkelystä (eli sitä samaa monellekin tuttua Maizenaa jota käytetään esimerkiksi kastikkeiden suurustamiseen) käytetään jossain päin maailmaa talkkijauheen tapaan eli sitä levitetään liberaalisti kainaloihin ja muihin voimakkaammin hikoileviin paikkoihin. Sitoo kosteutta tehokkaasti ja pyöräilijän voisi kuvitella selviävän sen ansiosta vähemmällä ihoärsytyksellä.

PS Mille vuosikymmenelle kirjan tapahtumat sijoittuvat eli ajetaanko vielä säämiskähousissa vai joko on siirrytty tekokuitumateriaalien aikaan?

----------


## Dr TuKo

Lähivuosiin.

----------


## Firlefanz

Tämä eriskummallinen kesä on jo niin pitkällä että tasan kahden viikon päästä - jos kaikki menee niin kuin toivotaan - maantiekilpailu ikään kuin käynnistyy uudelle Vuelta a Burgosin ensimmäinen osuus ajetaan siis tiistaina 28, pvä ja mukana on tavallista useampi huipputalli: https://www.procyclingstats.com/race...2020/startlist



Ja näitäkin saatetaan päästä seuraamaan:


01.08 Strade Bianche 
https://www.procyclingstats.com/race...2020/startlist

05.08 - 09.08 Tour de Pologne
https://www.procyclingstats.com/race...2020/startlist

08.08 Milano-Sanremo
https://www.procyclingstats.com/race...2020/startlist

12.08 - 16.08  Critérium du Dauphiné
https://www.procyclingstats.com/race...2020/startlist

----------


## FatBrolin

Ensimmäinen UCI-kisa sen sijaan on parhaillaan Puolassa käynissä ja Antti-Jussi Juntunen siellä kehissä Tartu 2024 -tiimin riveissä. Eilinen kisan avannut etappi jouduttiin keskeyttämään reitillä sattuneen (siviili) moottoripyöräonnettomuuden johdosta. Tänään vuorossa 2.3km lyhyt tempo, joten eiköhän nyt saada jo tuloksiakin.

----------


## FatBrolin

Vaikka tuo ensimmäinen etappi keskeytettiin, niin bonussekunnit jäi silti voimaan ja AJJ sen johdosta edelleen top kympissä, vaikka tänään tulikin muutama sija alaspäin. Huominen elikkäs viimeinen etappi oli ainakin viime vuonna aavistuksen enemmän nousua sisältävä, joten saa nähdä säilyykö top kymppi vai tuleeko jopa parannusta. Kokonaiskisa kolmannen etapin jälkeen :

----------


## FatBrolin

Antti-Jussi lopulta kokonaiskisan kymmenes ja (UCI)pistesijakahvit tulille  :Cool:

----------


## Firlefanz

Saattaa hyvinkin olla että tämä Hesarin juttu KjellCarlströmistä ei ole ihan tuore (vaan ehkä ainoastaan otsikoitu uudelleen) ja että siihen on foorumilla jo linkattu, mutta ei haitanne jos sen tekee uudestaan. Juttu on hyvä, vaikka ammattipyöräilyä seuranneille pitkälti tuttua asiaa.

*Autokuskista kasvoi huipputallin johtaja*

----------


## Kampinalle

^Tuore on, tämän aamun Hesarista luin. Oikein hyvä juttu on. Toki lievä nillitys pääkuvasta, poika keulii fillarillaan - ilman kypärää=)

----------


## pulmark

Vuelta a Burgos pyörähtää käyntiin huomenna ti 28.7. 5 päivän etappikisa. Osallistujalistalta löytyy ihan tunnettuja nimiä:

https://www.procyclingstats.com/race...0/gc/startlist

Kisa näkyy ainakin Espanjan telkkarista ja myös kanavalta:

https://www.cyltv.es/live/La8Burgos

Muitakin streameja löytynee.

Kokonaiskisan suosikkeja:

****Landa, Sosa
***S. Yates, Carapaz
**Valverde, Mas, Bennett
*Bilbao, Majka, Evenepoel, Gaudu, Chaves, Soler, Aru 

Jokerina nuori unkarilainen Attila Valter joka ajaa CCC:ssä.

PS. Ennen kisaa yksi Israelin joukkueen ajajaa poistettu Korona-virukselle altistumisen vuoksi, Einhorn.

----------


## pulmark

Tour of Pologne 1. etapin loppukirissä todella paha kaatuminen läpi aitojen. En ole pitkään aikaan nähnyt noin pahaa kaatumista. Voimia ennenkaikkea Fabio Jakobsenille (vaivutettu koomaan, pahoja päävammoja) ja muille kaatuneille, toivotaan parasta ja pelätään pahinta:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0nU24g70Jmw
http://cycling.today/fabio-jakobsen-...our-of-poland/

Groenewegen suljettu pois kisasta. Ajoi pois keskikaistalta ja suoralta linjalta kohti laitaa jonka seurauksena tuli kontakti ja Jakobsen ajoi vasten reuna-aitoja.

----------


## huotah

Tour de Polognen loppukirissä tänään järkyttävä onnettomuus missä Groenewegen työntää Jakobsenin rata-aitaan 80km/h vauhdissa. Samassa rytäkässä kaatui useampi kuski ja ainakin yksi toimitsija. Vakavimmin loukkaantuivat toimitsija Jakobsen joka joidenkin raporttien mukaan taistelee hengestään. Cyclingnewsin juttu täällä ja etsivä löytää videokuvaa, mitä en kuitenkaan suosittele heikkohermoisille.

Tällaista ei toivoisi koskaan näkevänsä. Toivottavasti Groenewegen saa kovimmat mahdolliset rangaistukset sekä UCI:ltä että siviilipuolelta.

----------


## Munarello

Groenewegenille tuli lähtö koko kisasta tuon takia. Ja ihan ansiosta, joku roti tuommoiseenki pitää saada. Sai vissiin peräti muutaman satkun sakot ja se siitä. Seuraavassa kisassa sitten taas mennään.  Jumbo-Visma toki viestitti pahoittelunsa ja kertoi ettei hyväksy Dylanin toilailua.

----------


## pulmark

^ 
UCI:lla asia ainakin etenee tiedotteen mukaan, joten luulen että tulee myös muita rangaistuksia:

https://www.uci.org/inside-uci/press...-(jumbo-visma)





> The Union Cycliste Internationale (UCI) strongly condemns the dangerous behaviour of rider Dylan Groenewegen (Jumbo-Wisma), who sent Fabio Jakobsen (Deceuninck-Quickstep) into the barriers a few metres from the finish, causing a collective crash at the end of the first stage of the Tour of Poland.
> 
> Groenewegen was disqualified from the race by the commissaires' panel.
> 
> The UCI, which considers the behaviour unacceptable, immediately referred the matter to the Disciplinary Commission to request the imposition of sanctions commensurate with the seriousness of the facts.
> 
> Our Federation is wholeheartedly with the affected riders.



Kisajärjestäjät sulkivat Groenewegenin pois kisasta.

----------


## Munarello

^Ihan oikein ja voisivat laittaa sille pitkän bannin.

----------


## OJ

En ole alan expertti, mutta olisiko kohtuutonta sulkea koko tiimi kisasta moisen sikailun johdosta?

EDIT: Kattelin ton maaliintulon isommalta ruudulta, ja sehän oli alamäkeen. Mitä uittua liikkuu järjestäjän päässä kun ajattaa loppukirin alamäkeen? En pistä pahakseni jos järjestäjällekin napsahtaa rangaistuksia tosta. Pyoräilyssä on rutkasti riskejä ilman tommosia idioottimaisia rataratkaisujakin.

----------


## Firlefanz

En tiedä mitä kenenkään päässä liikkuu, mutta voisi tietysti ajatella että järjestäjää miellyttää loppukirissä saavutetun huippunopeuden tuoma maine: "The arrival in Katowice has earned the title throughout the years as the temple of cycling velocity, for sprints reaching more than 80 km/h."

Toisaalta voidaan kysyä että jos idioottimainen rataratkaisu tekee loppukiristä niin vaarallisen ettei se voi enää olla hyväksyttävää, niin mikseivät ajajat tai joukkueet ole (tiettävästi?) protestoineet tai esittäneet voimakasta arvostelua sinä aikana kun maali on Katowiceen päättyneillä osuuksilla ollut samassa paikassa samalla suoralla? 

Tai vaikka varmasti on totta että onnettomuus lähelle 80 km/h yltävässä vauhdissa on vaarallisempi kuin esimerkiksi parikymmentä kilometriä hitaammin ajettaessa, niin onko Katowicen varsin leveä maalisuora sittenkään erityisen vaarallinen - tai yhtään sen vaarallisempi kuin monet muut UCI:n komissaarien (tai teknisten delegaattien, kompetenttien toimihenkilöiden tms) hyväksymät ja ainakin tällaisen ainoastaan television välityksellä ammattipyöräilyä seuranneen katsojan käsityksen mukaan huomattavasti onnettomuusalttimmat massakirimaalit?


Minusta voidaan perustellummin kysyä sitä miksi pyöräilyssä ei voida puhua turva-aidasta ja ihmetellä sitä miksei ole saatu kehitetyksi ja määrätty pakolliseksi sellaista turvallisuusstandardia ettei mainosaita ainakaan lisäisi onnettomuusriskiä tai pahentaisi mahdollisen onnettomuuden seurauksia.

----------


## buhvalo

Saantosuomen puitteissa ehdottaisin 3 vuotista loppukiritutkintoa lukuisine ajokokeineen; alamaki, ylamaki, suora, kaare vasemmalle, kaarre oikealle, sivutuuli vasemmalta... jne ja kaikkien noiden yhdistelmat. Peilit ja vilkut pakollisiksi.  :Hymy: 

Tuon kirin lopputuloksen aavisti jo kun Groenewegen huojui oikealle puolikaistaa jossain 200m maalia. Kuvottava lopputulos, kirina ei niin poikkeuksellinen. Suoraan ajaminen on vaikeaa.

----------


## Pekka L

Kyllä tossa kiilaajakin lentää sen näköisesti, että taisi kisasta sulkeminen olla lähinnä muodollisuus.

----------


## pulmark

Cyclingnewsin foorumilla esiteltiin pari parannusehdotusta noihin loppukireihin: ratamerkinnät loppuun hahmottamaan suoraan ajamista ja turvakaista reunoille jossa ei kiri/ohittaminen sallittua. Ehkä nuo vähän auttaisi turvallisempien reuna-aitojen lisäksi.

Itellä tuli mieleen sellainen ratkaisu että joukkueissa olisi sprintteri ja sitten joku varalla. Lopussa olisi sitten omat radat näille joita pitkin ajettaisiin. Jos joukkueita eli sprinttereitä paljon vaatisi leveän tilan. Miten pitkä loppusuora, riittävän pitkä, 300-500m ? että ei syntyisi viime hetkellä kovin raivokasta ja hektistä kilpailua siitä kuka ekana pääsee johdossa loppuradalle. Sprintin hektisyys ja taktinen sekä joukkuekohtainen osaaminen kyllä menetettäisiin. Pelkkä fyysinen suorituskyky ratkaisisi voittajan kun ei olisi loppusuoralla kamppailua hyvästä peesipaikasta ja sprintin ajoituksesta.

Voisi siinä kyllä käydä niin että samanlainen kamppailu käytäisiin siitä kuka pääsee ensin loppuradalle kuin mikä nyt käydään voitosta.

----------


## kp63

Ikävä juttu. Eihän turvallisen turva-aidan tekeminen mikään juttu ole. Kaukalomallinen ja vaikka pleksistä. Pääasiassa kai että ei stopata vaan liu-utaan.  Tuskin siihen 70km nopeudessa poikittaissuunnassa kovin kovaa osutaan.

----------


## Laroute

> Cyclingnewsin foorumilla esiteltiin pari parannusehdotusta noihin loppukireihin: ratamerkinnät loppuun hahmottamaan suoraan ajamista ja turvakaista reunoille jossa ei kiri/ohittaminen sallittua. Ehkä nuo vähän auttaisi turvallisempien reuna-aitojen lisäksi.
> 
> Itellä tuli mieleen sellainen ratkaisu että joukkueissa olisi sprintteri ja sitten joku varalla. Lopussa olisi sitten omat radat näille joita pitkin ajettaisiin. Jos joukkueita eli sprinttereitä paljon vaatisi leveän tilan. Miten pitkä loppusuora, riittävän pitkä, 300-500m ? että ei syntyisi viime hetkellä kovin raivokasta ja hektistä kilpailua siitä kuka ekana pääsee johdossa loppuradalle. Sprintin hektisyys ja taktinen sekä joukkuekohtainen osaaminen kyllä menetettäisiin. Pelkkä fyysinen suorituskyky ratkaisisi voittajan kun ei olisi loppusuoralla kamppailua hyvästä peesipaikasta ja sprintin ajoituksesta.
> 
> Voisi siinä kyllä käydä niin että samanlainen kamppailu käytäisiin siitä kuka pääsee ensin loppuradalle kuin mikä nyt käydään voitosta.



Kyllähän tuota 100 viimeisen metrin rataraidoitusta on kokeiltu Suomessakin aikoinaan. Kun raidoitus alkoi, niin kummankaan puoleista raitaa ei enää saanut ylittää, vaan oli oltava sillä n. metrin levyisellä radalla. Vai, oliko se 50 metriä pitkä rajoitus ennen maalia, en enää muista.

----------


## MacGyver

Onhan noissa aidoissakin eroa:
https://twitter.com/i/status/1291128716727324672

----------


## pulmark

> Kyllähän tuota 100 viimeisen metrin rataraidoitusta on kokeiltu Suomessakin aikoinaan. Kun raidoitus alkoi, niin kummankaan puoleista raitaa ei enää saanut ylittää, vaan oli oltava sillä n. metrin levyisellä radalla. Vai, oliko se 50 metriä pitkä rajoitus ennen maalia, en enää muista.



Juu. Kyllähän erilliset radat loppuun selkeyttäisi kiriä. Kompleksisuus ja hässäkkä vaan saattaisi syntyä siinä missä radat alkaa. Optimitilanteessa sprintterillä yksi vetomies ennen radan alkua joka siirtyy syrjään tai pitää kiertää ennen radan alkua. Joka tapauksessa se pitää saada ns. "pois tieltä" ennen varsinaista kiriä. 100m kuulostaa lyhyeltä, 5 sekuntia 70 vauhdissa. Jos 300m loppurata niin se ois pitempi sprintti yli 15s mutta kuitenkin mielestäni vielä sprintti.

https://theconversation.com/your-rid...-sprint-106539





> The average speed during professional road cycling sprints is 63.9kph (53.7-69.1kph) sustained for between 9 and 17 seconds for men, and 53.8kph (41.6-64kph) for 10-30 seconds for women.



Jos vetomiehet pois tieltä viimeistään 300m ennen maalia säännöllä ja sitten viimeisellä 100m omat radat vois ehkä toimia, eipä tuota osaa sanoa.

----------


## Superflyer

> Juu. Kyllähän erilliset radat loppuun selkeyttäisi kiriä. Kompleksisuus ja hässäkkä vaan saattaisi syntyä siinä missä radat alkaa. Optimitilanteessa sprintterillä yksi vetomies ennen radan alkua joka siirtyy syrjään tai pitää kiertää ennen radan alkua. Joka tapauksessa se pitää saada ns. "pois tieltä" ennen varsinaista kiriä. 100m kuulostaa lyhyeltä, 5 sekuntia 70 vauhdissa. Jos 300m loppurata niin se ois pitempi sprintti yli 15s mutta kuitenkin mielestäni vielä sprintti.
> 
> https://theconversation.com/your-rid...-sprint-106539
> 
> 
> 
> Jos vetomiehet pois tieltä viimeistään 300m ennen maalia säännöllä ja sitten viimeisellä 100m omat radat vois ehkä toimia, eipä tuota osaa sanoa.



Olishan ne katuun maalatut radat aika killerit, varsinkin sateella. Olisi aika paljon miettimistä miten voisi edes toteuttaa.

Jakobsenin kolarissa panin merkille sen, että kaverilla lensi kypärä päästä jo lennon alkuvaiheessa. Onkohan monen normaalia vai olisiko kypärän kiinnityksessä ollut jokin vika? Voi tietenkin olla, että noissa vauhdeissa kypärästä ei ole enää mitään apua...

----------


## OJ

Kyllä en lähtisi järkkäämään kisaa alamäkeen ajettavalla loppukirillä. En ole edelleenkään x-pertti, mutta jokusen kisan olen ajanut ja muutaman joskus järjestänytkin, mutten muista alamäkikiriä koskaan kohdanneeni.

----------


## Firlefanz

^ Meinaatko että foorumilla olisi joku jonka mielestä alamäkeen ajettava loppukiri olisi ns. hyvä idea? :Cool:  

Mutta en edelleenkään ymmärrä millä perusteella järjestäjälle pitäisi napsahtaa rangaistus siitä että loppukiri ajettiin samalla reitillä kuin aikaisempinakin vuosina ja joka oli UCI:n hyväksymä ja tarkastama.

(En kyllä yhtään tiedä enkä tunne UCI:n systeemejä, mutta sen tiedän että World Tour ja vähän alemmallakin tasolla jonkinlainen systeemi on olemassa.)


PS Katowicen maalisuora ei muuten ole ainoa jossa loppukiri ajetaan jonkinlaiseen alamäkeen. Poikkeksellisen siitä kenties tekee se ettei alamäki ole kovin lyhyt eikä siihen tulla esim. tiukan kirijunien vauhtia hidastavan käännöksen jälkeen.


PPS Nyt on uutisoitu pyöräilijöiden somessa esittämää kritiikkiä aiheesta. En tiedä missä määrin ja minkälaisten kanavien kautta samoja mielipiteitä on aiemmin esitetty tai onko maalisuoraan haluttu ja pyritty saamaan muutoksia viemällä asiaa eteenpäin ajajien järjestön (CPA?) tai joukkueiden johdon toimesta.

----------


## Laroute

> Olishan ne katuun maalatut radat aika killerit, varsinkin sateella. Olisi aika paljon miettimistä miten voisi edes toteuttaa.
> 
> Jakobsenin kolarissa panin merkille sen, että kaverilla lensi kypärä päästä jo lennon alkuvaiheessa. Onkohan monen normaalia vai olisiko kypärän kiinnityksessä ollut jokin vika? Voi tietenkin olla, että noissa vauhdeissa kypärästä ei ole enää mitään apua...



Eiköhän nuo viivat aikoinaan vedetty ihan urheilukentän viivakoneella ja "kalkilla". Ei vaikea tehdä, eikä niin liukas. Se oli ehkä sellainen neronleimaus, joka ei kuitenkaan palvellut tavoitetta ja niistä sitten luovuttiin. Siinä varmaankin huomattiin, että peesissä turhautuneet kirimiehet eivät kuitenkaan noudattaneet viivoitusta, koska ohi oli päästävä. Kyllä mielestäni loppukirin sijoittelulla tehdään se paras työ, ilman mitään viivoituksia. Yksi utopistinen ajatus voisi olla, että loppukirin molempiin laitoihin tehtäisiin vauhtia syövä "röpö" alue, joka hidastaa vauhtia. Sinne voi väistää turvallisesti, mutta sitä ei voi hyödyntää. Tämä ihan vaan heittona, ilman sen kummempaa pohdintaan toteutuksesta ja sen järkevyydestä.

----------


## pulmark

Yksi hullu ajatus mikä tuli mieleen että aitojen sijaan olisi leveä hyvin pehmustettu alue, paksuja patjoja ? loppusuoran reunoilla jonne olisi turvallisempaa kaatua sen sijaan että nyt reuna-aidat palauttaa takaisin tielle päin joka ei tosin Puolassa toteutunut.



Puolassa reuna-aita näytti kuvissa olevan metalliputkista tehtyä aitaa jonka edessä styroksilevy tai sen tapainen ja nippusiteellä ? kiinni toisissaan

----------


## Laroute

Jatkan omaa hulluttelu ajatustani. Tuo "röpö" alue kirialueen reunoille olisi helppo toteuttaa ja sen toteuttaminen vaatisi maalialueen valinnassa harkintaa, jotta se olisi riittävän leveä näille "hidastuskaistoille". Ajatelkaapa esim."Lindströmin" kuramattoja, missä on se pieni nukka päällä ja sivut viistetty kompastumisen estämiseksi.

Esim. kymmenen metrin rullissa levitettäisin 2 metriä leveää kaistaletta kirialueen molemmille puolin. Matto itsessään on niin raskasta, ettei sitä tarvitse kiinnittää. Voidaan toki kaksipuoleisella teipillä kiinittää, jos olosuhde sitä vaatii. Ensimmäinen 30 senttiä matosta, kirialueelta pientareelle päin, lepäisi asvaltilla. Siitä eteen päin pientareelle päin, sen alla olis 10 mm vaahtomuovimatto. Tämä vaahtomuovi maton alla tekisi siellä suuren hidastumisvaikutuksen, jotta kenenkään ei kannata sitä aluetta käyttää. Samalla se antaisi pientä suojaa kolhuille, mahdollisissa kolareissa. Sinne tapahtuvat kiilailut käsiteltäisiin nykysääntöjen mukaan. Tämä ratkaisu ei muuttaisi mitenkään itse kiritapahtumaa, mutta antaisi suuren turva-alueen aitoihin ja pienen turvallisuusedun kaatumisissa. Kaiken lisäksi tämä olisi nopeasti asennettava ja etapilta toiselle siirrettävissä. Ratkaisu olisi myös halpa kokonaiskuluiltaan.

Ensimmäisellä 30 sentillä ei olisi vaahtomuovia, jotta suuri hidastuvuus itsessään ei aiheuttaisi vaaraa. Vasta sen jälkeen alkaisi voimakkaan hidastumisen alue vaahtomuovipatjan ansiosta. Ensimmäisellä 30 sentin alueelle meneminen ei aiheuttaisi seuraamuksia, jos sitä kautta ei tehtäisi ohitusta, vaan kuski voi palata kiriin mukaan, varsinaiselle kisaradalle. Tosin sekin aiheuttaa jo mittavaa haittaa vauhdille ja siten tehnyt tehtävänsä. Ohittaminen tällä 30 sentin alueella aiheuttaisi hylkäämisen. Siitä eteenpäin oleva "täi tervassa" alue jo itsestään rankaisee sitä kautta ohittavaa kuskia ja sieltä ohittaminen ei enää onnistu. "Täi tervassa" alueelle joutunut henkilö ei saa voimakkaasta hidastuvuudesta johtuen enää palata kisaradalle, vaan joutuu viimeiset metrit ajamaan siellä maalilinjan yli. Jos sinne on sääntöjen vastaisesti kiilattu, niin jonkilainen aika-tai sijoitushyvitys kiilatulle kuskille ja nykysääntöjen mukainen rangaistus kiilaavalle kuskille.

----------


## Mika A

> Cyclingnewsin foorumilla esiteltiin pari parannusehdotusta noihin loppukireihin: ratamerkinnät loppuun hahmottamaan suoraan ajamista ja turvakaista reunoille jossa ei kiri/ohittaminen sallittua. Ehkä nuo vähän auttaisi turvallisempien reuna-aitojen lisäksi.



Tuollaiset metrin levyiset kaistat ovat varmaan vieläkin hahmotettavissa Porvoossa Hattulan sahan alueella, joka toimi maalipaikkana PM-kisoissa 1988 ja muutamissa seuraavien vuosien Porvoon ajoissa.  Ne ovat kyllä aika lyhyitä, vain parikymmentä metrejä. Ei kai niillä tuolloin mitään velvoittavuutta ollut, joten lopullinen funktiokin on minulle jäänyt arvoitukseksi. Joku tuolloin mukana ollut osannee valaista?

Mutta maastohiihdon puolellahan nuo maalikaistat ovat olleet käytössä ainakin 1990-luvulta saakka. Silläkin puolella säädökset varmaan tarkentuneet vuosien mittaan. Kerrankin pyöräily voisi hakea vaikutteita hiihdosta?

----------


## Munarello

Tuossa on yhden miehen näkemys aiheesta. Referoituna lyhykäisyydessään: Vaikka DG:n peippailua ei voi puolustella niin perimmäinen syy on silti kilpailunjärjestäjän ja UCI:n. Ajajien keskuudessa nimenomaan halutaan, että turva-aita työntää pyöräilijän takaisin radalle. McEwen sanoo myös, että asiasta on puhuttu jo vuosia sitten esim UCI:lle, mutta siellä ei ole juurikaan korvaa lotkautettu.
https://www.cyclingnews.com/news/mce...pologne-crash/

----------


## Salaliittoteoria

Minusta ongelma ei ole tekninen, vaan korvien välissä. 
Kanssakilpailijaa ja sääntöjä ei kunnioiteta.
Tämä nimenomaan pitäisi korjata.
Keinona ryhtiliike tuomaritoiminnassa ja tarvittaessa sanktioiden tarkistaminen.

Saa sen loppusuoran toki pehmustaakin, mutta se ei puutu minusta juurisyyhyn.

----------


## OJ

> ^ Meinaatko että foorumilla olisi joku jonka mielestä alamäkeen ajettava loppukiri olisi ns. hyvä idea? 
> 
> Mutta en edelleenkään ymmärrä millä perusteella järjestäjälle pitäisi napsahtaa rangaistus siitä että loppukiri ajettiin samalla reitillä kuin aikaisempinakin vuosina ja joka oli UCI:n hyväksymä ja tarkastama.
> 
> (En kyllä yhtään tiedä enkä tunne UCI:n systeemejä, mutta sen tiedän että World Tour ja vähän alemmallakin tasolla jonkinlainen systeemi on olemassa.)
> 
> 
> PS Katowicen maalisuora ei muuten ole ainoa jossa loppukiri ajetaan jonkinlaiseen alamäkeen. Poikkeksellisen siitä kenties tekee se ettei alamäki ole kovin lyhyt eikä siihen tulla esim. tiukan kirijunien vauhtia hidastavan käännöksen jälkeen.
> 
> ...



En ainakaan omassa mielessäni kokenut kenenkään voorumilaisen kannattavan alamäkikirejä. 

Niissä kisoissa, joita olen itse järjestänyt, on kilpailun päätuomari tarkastanut radan ja usein ohjeistanut tekemään muutoksia. Tämä siis niin maantie, maasto kuin CX kisoissa ja nämä siis kansallisen mestaruustason ja siitä alempia kisoja. Päätuomari on se UCI:n edustaja kilpailuissa. Kaikki tuomarit eivät ole päteviä/kykeneviä. Muistui tässä mieleen 2004 SM-kisat Laihialla, jossa tuomari ei kieltänyt keskiviivan ylittämistä kun sitä joukkueenjohtajien palaverissa kysyttiin. Sitten painettiin kolmostiellä vasemmalla pientareella rekkoja vastapalloon ja dumari tajusi ongelman vasta tässä vaiheessa. Olen myos nähnyt aivan loistavia tuomareita tyossään.

Jos haluaa pitää kuskit kauempana aidoista, niin aika simppeli ratkaisu olisi se, millä pidetään ratakisoissa kuskit poissa vara-alueelta. 

Ja mun mielestä ongelma on sekä tekninen että asenteellinen. Toi aitoihin kiilaaminen on puhdasta kusipäisyyttä, mutta se on loppumaton luonnonvara, eli siihen pitäisi varautua teknisilläkin keinoilla.

Ja ennen kuin kukaan tulee syyttelemään tekopyhyydestä tms. niin tunnustan itse tehneeni kaikenlaista typerää fillarilla kilpaillessani.

----------


## pulmark

https://www.cyclingnews.com/news/fab...s-team-doctor/

Fabio Jakobsen siirretty Puolasta Belgiaan sairaalaan. Kasvoissa murtumia, hampaat menetetty, mutta muuten tila vaikuttaa hyvältä. Ei aivovaurioita, alaraajoissa ei murtumia ja pystynyt kävelemään. Muistaa mitä on tapahtunut ennen kaatumista. Lääkäri meinaa että paluu kilpapyöräilijäksi on mahdollista vaikka traumaattisesta kaatumisesta toipuminen onkin haastavaa.





> "I certainly expect that he will be able to speak again. The muscles around his mouth and lips were badly damaged, but that will be fine again."
> 
> In addition to a fracture to his upper and lower jaw, Jakobsen also fractured a thumb, but there was no damage to his legs, sinuses, or eye sockets and he had no brain injury.
> 
> "The greatest damage has been done to his teeth, which he has lost. But plastic surgery has progressed so much in recent years that I suspect that the traces of that fall will barely be visible later on."
> 
> Jakobsen can also remember everything until the last few hundred metres of the race and is well aware that he can consider himself fortunate to be relatively well off.
> 
> "As with any trauma, it is logical that there will be some confrontation between that realization and reality," says Vanmol. "That will lead to difficult moments, but the realization that this is more than a proverbial half-miracle dominates."
> ...

----------


## pulmark

Dauphinessa kiivetään tänään vähän pitempää maalimäkeä kuin eilen, Col de Porte, 17,5km & 6.2%:

https://www.reddit.com/r/peloton/com...C3%A9_stage_2/
http://cycling.today/2020-criterium-...e-live-stream/

Ennakkoon todennäköisesti odotettavissa Ineos - Jumbo-Visma kamppailu etapin voitosta.

PS. Froome tippui Kwiatkowskin vetoon, ei ole vielä kunnossa. Roglic irtosi vakuuttavasti muista lopussa, Pinot hyvä samoin Buchmann. Bernal jäi kärkiryhmän viimeiseksi, ei ollut samanlaista potkua kuin muilla tänään. Jumbolla on kyllä todella hyviä apuajajiakin kuten Kuss lopussa Dumoulinin ja Kruijswijkin lisäksi.

----------


## kukavaa

On noi Jumbotit aikamoisia. Saakohan muut ees etappeja.

----------


## pulmark

Dauphine Etappi 3, 157km: Col de la Madelaine ja maalimäkenä Saint-Martin de Belleville. Toivottavasti viimeistään Madelainella irtiottoon löytyisi sopivasti laadukasta porukkaa ja se menisi loppuun saakka. Muuten odotettavissa edellisen toisintoa.

Madelainen mäki ihan murakka, 17,3km ja 8.3%, jonka jälkeen lasku ja vähän lyhyempi ja loivempi maalimäki, 14,8km ja 6%.

----------


## paaton

Roglic on kyllä täysin ylivoimainen ja apukuskit myöskin kunnossa. Olisiko Evenepoel ainoa joka pystyy vastaamaan tällä kaudella tuohon kyytiin?

 Näyttää jotenkin hupaiselta, kun Bernal iskee maksimit mäkeen. 30s kovaa ajoa ja Roglicia vaille muut tippuvat kyydistä. Bernal hyytyy. Roglic jatkaa samaa kyytiä useamman minuutin maaliin asti? Tuo on nyt toistunut muutaman kerran. Tour de l’Ainissa roglic kävi katselemassa loppumäen aikana bernalin ilmettä ryhmän takana. Siis valuttautui kärjestä alas ja vähän kiihdytteli rinnalla. Pitää olla valtava luotto omaan ylivoimaansa, että voi tuhlata energiaa tuollaiseen.


 Ehkä pitkä touri muuttaa asetelmia, mutta tällä hetkellä roglic tekee kyllä mitä haluaa.

----------


## paaton

Huikea ajo Davide Formololta. Näytti täysin kuolleelta jo ennen kahta viimeistä nousua, mutta niin vain väänsi kaameata kyytiä isolla rattaalla nousut ylös. Taisi ajaa viimeiset 50km yksin ja koko päivän hatkassa.

----------


## pulmark

Formololta hieno veto soolona. Aina se säväyttää katsoa kun joku uskaltaa lähteä kaukaa irti ja vielä siinä onnistuu.

----------


## Superflyer

> Roglic on kyllä täysin ylivoimainen ja apukuskit myöskin kunnossa. Olisiko Evenepoel ainoa joka pystyy vastaamaan tällä kaudella tuohon kyytiin?
> 
>  Näyttää jotenkin hupaiselta, kun Bernal iskee maksimit mäkeen. 30s kovaa ajoa ja Roglicia vaille muut tippuvat kyydistä. Bernal hyytyy. Roglic jatkaa samaa kyytiä useamman minuutin maaliin asti? Tuo on nyt toistunut muutaman kerran. Tour de l’Ainissa roglic kävi katselemassa loppumäen aikana bernalin ilmettä ryhmän takana. Siis valuttautui kärjestä alas ja vähän kiihdytteli rinnalla. Pitää olla valtava luotto omaan ylivoimaansa, että voi tuhlata energiaa tuollaiseen.
> 
> 
>  Ehkä pitkä touri muuttaa asetelmia, mutta tällä hetkellä roglic tekee kyllä mitä haluaa.



En tiedä. Jumbo-Visma on kovassa kunnossa, mutta Tourin viimeiselle viikolle on vielä pitkä aika. Ei ole helppoa pitää huippua sinne saakka.

Ineos taas tähtää selvästi siihen, että kuntohuippu osuu "tarkemmin" juuri Touriin. Tai sitten jotain on pahasti vialla. Epäilen kovasti, että jotain olisi pahasti vialla, kyseessä on Ineos!

Unelmatilanne olisi esimerkiksi sellainen, että Jumbo laittaa Rogclicin karkuun kolmos-nelos etapilla niin, että on esim 5 minuuttia edessä. Sitten Ineos yrittää kaapia sitä kiinni seuraavat kaksi viikkoa ja Dumoulin, Kruiswijk, Froome ja Thomas kypsyy huippukuntoon viimeiselle viikolle.

Huomiona muuten L'Ainista ja Dauphinesta tähän saakka, että Nairoman on ollut aika usein pääjoukossa mukana ihan "ilmaiseksi" ilman yhtään apukuskia. Samoin on ajanut esim juuri Formolon UAE. Sekin on siis hauska seurata josko Jumbo ja Ineos kyttäävät toisiaan liikaa ja joku livahtaa tiehensä viime vuoden Giron tyyliin.

----------


## pulmark

Bernal jättää Dauphinen kesken selkävaivojen takia.





> “He’s got a bit of a bad back and the best thing for him is to just take it easy”, said Geraint Thomas. “It’s such a short turn around to the Tour that it’s important he gets it 100 per cent right and be good then. I don’t think it’s a major issue, it’s just better to be on the  side of caution. He’s had two races before this as well, so he’s got the racing that he needs. It’s just about making sure that everything is 100 per cent there and that there are no issues.”

----------


## Laroute

Johan lensi Remco Evenepoel pahannäköisesti sillalta alas Il Lombardiassa. Nyt saatu ambulanssiin. Kurvissa ajoi kivisen sillankaiteen syvennykseen ja voltilla sillalta alas. Aikamoinen putous näytti olevan, kun suorasta lähetyksestä arvioin.

----------


## Rosco

Joo hyi helev**ti.. Remcoa seuratakseni tilasin GCN:än racepassin ja sit tää. Toivottavasti ei oo mitään pahempaa tapahtunut. Ihan karseen näkönen voltti.

----------


## paaton

> Joo hyi helev**ti.. Remcoa seuratakseni tilasin GCN:än racepassin ja sit tää. Toivottavasti ei oo mitään pahempaa tapahtunut. Ihan karseen näkönen voltti.



Haa! Kerro heti lisää? Näkeekö tuolta enemmän livelähetyksä, mitä eurosportilta? Voiko ne katsoa tallenteelta illalla? 

Alkaa ahdistamaan, kun eurosportilta tulee vain loppu 50km klassikoista.

----------


## huotah

> Joo hyi helev**ti.. Remcoa seuratakseni tilasin GCN:än racepassin ja sit tää. Toivottavasti ei oo mitään pahempaa tapahtunut. Ihan karseen näkönen voltti.



Lonkkamurtuma ja keuhkoruhje. Kausi 2020 paketissa. Todella harmi, olisi ollut kiva nähdä Remco Girossa.

Myöhemmin samassa kisassa radalla törttöillyt autoilija kilkkasi Schachmannin nurin, tuloksena 7. sija ja murtunut solisluu. Melko käsittämätöntä sekoilua järjestäjiltä.

Dauphinessa useampi kaatuminen (Roglic, Kruiswijk, Buchmann) ja hieno etappivoitto Kämnalle. Kruiswijkin olkapää meni sijoiltaan ja osallistuminen Tourille epävarmaa.

Hullu päivä.

----------


## cityfiuge

> Haa! Kerro heti lisää? Näkeekö tuolta enemmän livelähetyksä, mitä eurosportilta? Voiko ne katsoa tallenteelta illalla? 
> 
> Alkaa ahdistamaan, kun eurosportilta tulee vain loppu 50km klassikoista.



En tiedä näkyykö enemmän. Eurosportin nauhaa se gcn pyörittää myös. Mutta ilman katkoja tulee. Voi katsoa jäljestäpäin ja lisäksi sinne ilmestyy kaksi kisakoostetta. Toinen on lyhyt versio ja toinen pidempi. Kisoilla on maarajoituksia, joten kaikkia ei näe suomessa, mutta netistä selviää mitä on nähtävillä.


Lähetetty minun SM-A705FN laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Kuhan

Olipa surullinen uutinen tuo Remcon tapaus. Videosta näytti ajolinja kyllä erikoiselta. Ilmeisesti keskittyminen täysin jossain muualla kuin tiessä. Toivottavasti ura jatkuu hyvien tähtien alla.

----------


## pulmark

Dauphinen viimeiselle etapille tänään ei Roglic starttaa eilisestä kaatumisesta johtuneiden vammojen vuoksi. Pinot kokonaiskisan kärjessä, G. Martin (Cofidis) toisena.

PS. Hienoa kilvanajoa taas viimeisen etapin loppupuolisko. TJV Kuss vei etappivoiton helpon näköisesti irtoamalla irtiotosta vaivattomasti, todella tyylikäs ja kevytjalkaisen oloinen ajaja koko kisan ajan. Dani Martinez voitti kokonaiskisan, Pinot 2 ja G. Martin 3.

----------


## kukavaa

Oli  viidyttävä etappi. Kunnon kisailua. Nuorisolaiset oli tulessa. 
Chapeau Martinez!

----------


## pulmark

^Juuri näin. Nuorisoporukka löi hyvin läpi. Kuss jäi mulla kyllä hyvin mieleen. 2. etapilla ? ajoi lopussa kiinni Bernalin pienen nykäisyn todella kevyesti ja sen jälkeen vilkaisi taakseen että tuleekohan Roglic perässä. Koko kisan aikana ei ollut koskaan kiire mihinkään kärkiporukassa lopussa, ajotyyli ulospäin todella vaivaton eikä mitenkään raskaannäköinen kuten esim. Pinotilla kun ajetaan suorituskyvyn rajoilla.

Pinot kyllä toipui tänään hyvin vaikka loppunousun alussa näytti että paukut on käytetty. Kuss kyllä yksi meikäläisen suosikkiajaja tämän kisan perusteella. Kevytjalkaista ajajaa on vaan niin hauska katsoa vaikka se ei mikään 1-kuski olisikaan :-)

----------


## pulmark

Kun tuli yllä Kussia hehkutettua niin laitetaan vielä Velonewsin artikkeli Kussin wateista Dauphinessa. Ei tarvitse ollenkaan hävetä wattilukemia eikä oo wattien perusteella mikään ihme että näyttää kevytjalkaiselta. W/kg on artikkelissa laskettu vähän yläkanttiin. Kussin paino omien sanojen mukaan 60-61kg eikä 59kg, mutta ei se isoa virhettä tee, n. max 0.2W/kg. Kussin pyörässä Shimanon tehokampisetti.

https://www.velonews.com/training/po...m-du-dauphine/

Viimeinen Dauphinen etappi, 4.5h ja 5.5W/kg (5.3) normalisoitu teho, ihan murakat lukemat.

----------


## paaton

Froome ja thomas hyllytetty. Hädissään sössöttivät kunnon parantumiseta tourin 3wk mennessä. Nyt voi jatkaa treeniä rauhassa.

https://cycling.today/chris-froome-a...team-by-ineos/

----------


## pulmark

Evenepoelin loukkaantumistilanteesta videokuvaa. Vähän hämärältä näyttävää touhua kun tiimin Davide Bramati kaivaa loukkaantuneena kyljellään makaavan Remcon paidan taskusta jotain valkeaa ja sujauttaa nopeasti omaan taskuunsa. Ajeleekohan nuo kuskit edelleen kantaen Tramadolia kaiken varalta ajopaidan taskussa vai mikähän tuo juttu oikein on ? Mikä on syynä että tuo pitää omaan taskuun tunkea ? Vaikuttaa ulkopuolisen silmin vähän epäilyttävältä. Jos ihan normaaleja lisäravinteita niin luulisi ettei haittaa vaikka olisivat olleet Remcon taskussa. Tietty nuukana voi ajatella että saattavat tippua taskusta ja ottaa sen vuoksi talteen. Tai voisko tuo valkea olla radiolaite liittyen kommunikointiin tiimin kanssa ?    

https://twitter.com/i/status/1298121818390376448

----------


## r.a.i

^ Sopivasti pätkästy video, niin näyttää epäilyttävältä mutta oisko vaan tiimiradion napannut taskusta?

----------


## Sanna04

Miettikääpä tuossa tilanteessa kuskia, ei varmasti kaiva takataskusta mitään itse. Kohta tulee ambulanssimiehet ja pistää kaverin tyhjiöpatjalle. Se on ikävä kun siinä vaiheessa tuntee että takataskuun muuten jäi jotain kovaa... No, eihän tässä, maataan tyhjiöpatjalle sidottuna juomapullo alaselän alla kunnes päästään sairaalaan ja siirretään patjalta pois. 

Lähetetty minun MAR-LX1A laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Salaliittoteoria

Kannattaa katsoa tämän päiväinen BinckBank tourin etappi

----------


## plr

Hieno veto MvdP:ltä!

----------


## Salaliittoteoria

Kyllä Hirchiä koulutetaan, katso LBL

----------


## misopa

Kyllä siinä koulutettiin myös tuoretta maailmanmestaria.

----------


## Ohiampuja

Nove Mestossa ajeltiin maastopyörällä, mutta tuloksia ja muita uutisia joutuu oikein etsimään. Onko Cyclingnews ja muut vastaavat sivustot keskittyneet nykyään pelkään maantiepyöräilyyn? Redbull se on vissiin paras sivusto MTB kisojen seuraamiseen.

----------


## plr

> Kyllä siinä koulutettiin myös tuoretta maailmanmestaria.



Ei tosiaan mennyt aivan putkeen maalisuora: Ensin Alaphilippe heiluu sivusuunnassa, josta tuli rangaistukseksi useita sijoja alaspäin tuloslistassa. Ja maaliviivalla tuuletellessa pääsi vielä Roglic kurottamaan ohi. Mahdollisuus olisi ollut ottaa monumentin voitto, mutta huolimattomuuden takia sitä ei tullut tänään.

----------


## paaton

> Ei tosiaan mennyt aivan putkeen maalisuora: Ensin Alaphilippe heiluu sivusuunnassa, josta tuli rangaistukseksi useita sijoja alaspäin tuloslistassa. Ja maaliviivalla tuuletellessa pääsi vielä Roglic kurottamaan ohi. Mahdollisuus olisi ollut ottaa monumentin voitto, mutta huolimattomuuden takia sitä ei tullut tänään.



Tuo ei ollut heilumista. Selkeä kiilaus, kun tajusi ettei tule pärjäämään hirchille. Vei hirchiltä varman voiton. Törkeä temppu.

----------


## OJ

Pistelivät Roche aux Fauconsin ennätysaikaan. Karvahatusta vedetty arvio on, että keskitehot varmaan lähemmäs 600 wattia.

----------


## Turf Moor

> Nove Mestossa ajeltiin maastopyörällä, mutta tuloksia ja muita uutisia joutuu oikein etsimään. Onko Cyclingnews ja muut vastaavat sivustot keskittyneet nykyään pelkään maantiepyöräilyyn? Redbull se on vissiin paras sivusto MTB kisojen seuraamiseen.



Kisojen katselu ei taida muualta onnistuakaan. Saa sitten nähdä, ovatko MM-kisat katseltavissa tänä vuonna Suomessa, viime vuonnahan Suomi oli geoblokattujen maiden joukossa. 

Tulokset löytyy helpoiten UCI:n sivuilta: 

https://www.uci.org/mountain-bike/results

Pinkbike'ssa on viikonlopun kisoista hieno kuvakooste:

https://www.pinkbike.com/news/photo-...0-round-2.html

----------


## Ohiampuja

Onko täällä foorumilla ketjuja joissa käsitellään KV maastopyöräilyä? Ehkä tämä ketju ei ole oikea paikka?

Ps. Minusta on hiukan outoa kun esim Bikeradar ja Cyclingnews ei noteraa MM cupin osakilpailuja mitenkään. Vai olenko minä tippunut kelkasta ja maastopyöräilykisojen ja välineiden spekulointi on siirtynyt ihan muualle?

=> Nyt on oma topicci MTB kisoille.   :Hymy: 
https://www.fillarifoorumi.fi/forum/...92#post3021392

----------


## Munarello

Olihan muuten hilkulla ettei Väliphilippe toistanut eilen LBL:n mokaansa, MvdP ei vaan tällä kertaa aivan ehtinyt maaliviivalla ohi. Onko se jotain arroganttia ranskalaisuutta tuo että tuuletellaan voittoa vähän turhankin aikaisin?  :Leveä hymy:  Tosin pelasi kyllä ovelasti kirinsä.

Cyclingnewsin otsikoista: Bernalin kausi on paketissa ja Froome&Carapaz kipparoivat Ineosia Vueltassa. Varmasti ihan hyvä päätös Bernalille lähteä parantelemaan vammojaan.

----------


## Taimo M.

^Pakko kysyä että mistä tullut tämä Väliphilippe nimi? Tänään vasta näin youtubesta tuon aikaisemman etapin jossa oletan Mvdp ajaneen julianin ohi aivan maaliviivalla
kun toinen jo tuulettaa voittoaan. Nauratti kyllä... :Hymy:

----------


## pulmark

Mark Cavendish, yksi pyöräilyn parhaista sprinttereistä kautta aikojen ajoi tänään kenties uransa viimeisen kilpailun:

https://sports.yahoo.com/mark-cavend...160924797.html





Parhaimpina vuosinaan Manx Missile oli aivan ylivoimainen. Renshaw teki sprinttijunassa viimeisen vedon josta Cavendish sitten jatkoi. Renshaw lopetti viime vuonna.

----------


## PeeHoo

Outo kolari.



Tässä tulos.

----------


## Kuhan

Todella hölmö kolari (niinkuin onnettomuudet yleensäkin ovat). Syyllisiä olivat, IMO, shimanon vapaan huollon moottoripyörä, joka hidasti takanaan tullutta. Huonoa onnea oli myös Alaphilippen juominen ja pieni ajolinjan tarkkailun herpaantuminen. 50/60.

----------


## paaton

> Todella hölmö kolari (niinkuin onnettomuudet yleensäkin ovat). Syyllisiä olivat, IMO, shimanon vapaan huollon moottoripyörä, joka hidasti takanaan tullutta. Huonoa onnea oli myös Alaphilippen juominen ja pieni ajolinjan tarkkailun herpaantuminen. 50/60.



Niin minäkin meinasin ensin syyttää edellä ajanutta moottoripyörää, mutta taitaa tuo alaphilipen omaan piikkiin mennä. Jatuvasti se kuvaava moottoripyörä kuitenkin rinnalla on. Tuossa tilanteessa wout haki kaiken mahdollisen peesin prätkän takaa ja myös poelille tuli tilanne vähän yllättäen. Alaphilipellä toinen käsi irti stongasta kaiketi tiimiradion tai juomisen vuoksi.

Loppu kisan tuo vähän latisti. Tosin nyt vahvempi voitti takuulla.

Jos alaphilippe olisi ollut mukana, niin iskut olisivat alkaneet jo 10km ennen maalia. Kuka ajaa takaa ja kuka ei aja? 
Lopulta voittaja olisi saattanut olla kristoff ja wout vs poel ottelu olisi ratkaistu painimalla.

----------


## OJ

Belgian Sporza on toista mieltä Paaton kanssa. 47 minuutin VdP-WvA show. Kyllä minäkin toivon näkeväni vielä monta monituista kamppailua noiden kahden välillä.

----------


## paaton

Nyt uudellen katsoen tilanteen voisi kyllä pistää woutinkin piikkiin. Noin ajetaan yksin, ei kolmistaan...

----------


## Salaliittoteoria

Onko tietoa, kuinka MvdP:lle tämän päivän kolarissa kävi?

----------


## plr

Jossakin puhuttiin lievästä aivotärähdyksestä.

----------


## PeeHoo

UAE-kisan kolmannella etapilla ainakin kaksi parasta ajoivat vannejarruilla. Onko tähän joku erityinen syy?

----------


## Laroute

> UAE-kisan kolmannella etapilla ainakin kaksi parasta ajoivat vannejarruilla. Onko tähän joku erityinen syy?



Tottakai siihen on erityinen syy. Ajataan kokonaisarvion mukaan parhailla varusteilla, jos sponsorisopimukset sen sallivat. Jos ei salli, niin ajetaan sitten levyjarruilla.

----------


## Paolo

Hännisellä puolestaan tänäänkin ongelmia oman pyöräkalustonsa kanssa. 
Ei ihan heittämällä näytä BMC istuvan Jaakolle.
 Vai Campan osatkohan siellä mättävät?

----------


## Firlefanz

> BMC replaces Eddy Merckx as frame supplier and also provides stem and  handlebars. AG2R briefly ran Campagnolo components in 2019, before  switching to Shimano (reportedly due to compatibility issues).  Campagnolo is back supplying its disc brake Super Record EPS groupsets  for 2021. With Campagnolo also supplying wheels this year and the team  using Campagnolo Power2Max power meters, expect the partnership to stick  this year.



 https://cyclingtips.com/2021/02/2021...ens-worldtour/





> Nousun juuressa takavaihtaja vääntyi siten, että lopulta jouduin vaihtamaan pyörää.



 https://www.twd.fi/?x118281=607639


Mutta vääntyikö takavaihtaja spontaanisti, ilman minkäänlaista osumaa - sellaistakin kai on tapahtunut? - vai ajoiko joku kenties takavaihtajaan tai kävikö Hänninen aiemmin kyljellään tai joutui muuten kasaan? Eli oliko syynä Super EPS:in toimintahäiriö, suunnittelu- tai valmistusvirhe vai sittenkin tapahtuma josta seuraus olisi aivan hyvin voinut olla sama vaikka talli ajaisi jollain toisella pyörällä ja/tai Shimanon osasarjalla?


PS Mitä vaikeuksia Hännisellä oli ollut aiemmilla osuuksilla? Aika-ajon jälkeen hän kommentoi sitä ettei ollut ajanut pyörällä kuin kolme kertaa, mikä tietenkin on kaukana ideaalitilanteesta muttei mielestäni tarkoita että varsinaista ongelmaa pyörän kanssa olisi ollut.

----------


## PeeHoo

Tietysti ammattiurheilijat noudattavat sopimuksia, sen ymmärrän. Mutta pitävätkö muutkin kuin Chris Froome (ja minä) enemmän vannejarruista?

Mulla on kaikissa kolmessa asfaltille tarkoitetussa fillarissa vannejarrut ja cyclocrossarissa levyt.

----------


## Laroute

> Tietysti ammattiurheilijat noudattavat sopimuksia, sen ymmärrän. Mutta pitävätkö muutkin kuin Chris Froome (ja minä) enemmän vannejarruista?
> 
> Mulla on kaikissa kolmessa asfaltille tarkoitetussa fillarissa vannejarrut ja cyclocrossarissa levyt.



Meillä omarahoitteisilla pyöräilijöillä on paremmat mahdollisuudet valita mieleisiä jarruja, kuin sponsorirahotteisilla ammattipyöäräilijöillä ja heidän talleillaan, joilla usein pyörämerkin kaupalliset tavoitteet ratkaisevat jarrutyypin. Pois lukien ne muutamat huiput, jotka voivat vaatia haluamansa jarrutyypin. Oma valintani on aina vannejarru, jos se on mahdollista.

----------


## PeeHoo

Kuka ajoi UAE Tourilla tänään taustalla?

----------


## Pyörä Äijä

> UAE-kisan kolmannella etapilla ainakin kaksi parasta ajoivat vannejarruilla. Onko tähän joku erityinen syy?



Ilmeisesti moni pro on tottunut ajamaan vannejarruilla, ja tykkäävät enemmän tuntumasta.
Moni kyllä myöntää levyjarrut paremmiksi sateella, mutta silti ajavat vannejarruilla.

Tuollainen mixed tilanne, missä osa ajaa vanne ja osa levyjarruilla on huono sateella, koska pyörien pysähtymismatkoihin tulee eroa. Jos joku jarruttaa täydet levyillä edessä, takaa tullaan päälle vannejarruilla.

----------


## paaton

> Tietysti ammattiurheilijat noudattavat sopimuksia, sen ymmärrän. Mutta pitävätkö muutkin kuin Chris Froome (ja minä) enemmän vannejarruista?
> 
> Mulla on kaikissa kolmessa asfaltille tarkoitetussa fillarissa vannejarrut ja cyclocrossarissa levyt.



Painostahan tuo froomen natinakin oikeasti johtuu. Se factorin pyörä on vaan ylipainoinen. Ei kukaan halua kantaa ylimääräistä mukanaan, jos kevyempikin vaihtoehto on tarjolla.

----------


## plr

Aika selvästi huomaa miksi kilpailijat haluavat ajaa vannejarruilla. Tänään Omloop Het Nieuwsbladissa takakiekko vaihdettiin ja siinä meni kyllä enemmän aikaa kuin vannejarrullisen kiekon vaihdossa keskimäärin. Ensin ei meinannut levy mennä jarrupalojen väliin ja sitten kuusiokoloavaimella ruuvattiin akseli paikalleen. Pääjoukko ehtii aika kauas, kun kiekon vaihdossa ei homma etene.

----------


## PeeHoo

Tirreno-Adriatico on käynnissä. Linkistä näkee italiankielisen tiekirjan. Minusta siinä aika paljon mielenkiintoista, vaikka italian taitoni on olemattoman huono. https://static2.tirrenoadriatico.it/...021_sito-1.pdf

----------


## Paolo

> Tirreno-Adriatico on käynnissä. Linkistä näkee italiankielisen tiekirjan. Minusta siinä aika paljon mielenkiintoista, vaikka italian taitoni on olemattoman huono. https://static2.tirrenoadriatico.it/...021_sito-1.pdf



Tuossahan on pääasiat myös englanniksi, joka lienee suurimmalle osalle meistä italiaa vahvempi vaihtoehto.
Hyvää kisaamista taas ja parhaat etapit vielä näkemättä.

----------


## pulmark

Pogacar passitti Froomen 2013 ennätyksen yli 2min historiaan Prati di Tivolla, vissiin jotain 6.6W/kg. Lieneekö 2000-luvulla ajettu noin kovaa:

http://www.climbing-records.com/2021...c-mode-on.html

Aika moni muukin taisi rikkoa Froomen ennätyksen. S. Yates 8kg Pogacaria kevyempänä Pogacarin kannassa.

----------


## Taimo M.

Aika kova. Nyt ootellaan että Froome ja muut rupeaa laskemaan listalla. Jos ei rupee niin silloin Pogacar tietää miten nuosuja treenataan ja muut ei tiedä.

----------


## MV

Oliko se 6W/kg rehellisen maksimi?

----------


## paaton

> Pogacar passitti Froomen 2013 ennätyksen yli 2min historiaan Prati di Tivolla, vissiin jotain 6.6W/kg. Lieneekö 2000-luvulla ajattu noin kovaa:
> 
> http://www.climbing-records.com/2021...c-mode-on.html
> 
> Aika moni muukin taisi rikkoa Froomen ennätyksen. S. Yates 8kg Pogacaria kevyempänä Pogacarin kannassa.



Pogacarista ei mitään väliä. Mutta satuitteko huomaamaan erästä woutia? Tuo on se sama äijä, joka voitti tirenon ensimmäisen massakirin. Nyt tiputti suoraan vetoon ineoksen bernalin ja thomaksen. Aivan uskomatonta.

----------


## pulmark

> Oliko se 6W/kg rehellisen maksimi?



6.6W/kg Pogacarille on vaan Twitteristä poimittu arvio mutta ihan reippaat watit. Joku saattais väittää että "not-human". Olosuhteista en tiedä oliko myötätuulella osuutta noin kovaan aikaan. Koska aika moni ajoi todella kovaa loppunousun niin saattoi olla suotuisammat olosuhteet kuin 2013. 2min paremmin on hiton paljon.

Antoine Vayerin tuore twiitti:





> RECORD MUTANT
> Stopwatch
> High voltage sign
> délirant POGACAR  451 watts étalon avec 6,48 w/kg pendant 36min06sec Prati di Tivo 14,6 km à 7,05% 
> Pile of poo
> 
> Bien joué mes followers, qui savez grâce à nous @chronoswatts
>   @lapreuvepar21
>  depuis cet été que @TamauPogi
> ...



EDIT: Jos vähän ilkeitä ollaan ja vihjaillaan niin viime vuonna Koronan takia 90% vähemmän kilpailujen ulkopuolisia doping-testejä.

----------


## paaton

> 6.6W/kg Pogacarille on vaan Twitteristä poimittu arvio mutta ihan reippaat watit. Joku saattais väittää että "not-human". Olosuhteista en tiedä oliko myötätuulella osuutta noin kovaan aikaan. Koska aika moni ajoi todella kovaa loppunousun niin saattoi olla suotuisammat olosuhteet kuin 2013. 2min paremmin on hiton paljon.



Lähetyksen aikanahan pogacarin wateiksi esiteltiin 420. Kai nuo ovat vielä ihan järkevät pro tason kaverille? Mistä se data tulee lähetykseen?

----------


## pulmark

> Lähetyksen aikanahan pogacarin wateiksi esiteltiin 420. Kai nuo ovat vielä ihan järkevät pro tason kaverille? Mistä se data tulee lähetykseen?



En tiedä lähetyksestä, Froomen watit Vayerin & co mukaan 2013 Prati di Tivolla 420W.

EDIT: 19 ajajaa alitti Froomen 2013 ajan. Ehkä etapin loppunousu vaan ajettiin optimaalisesti nyt verrattuna 2013. Kyllähän se nousun alku jo ajettiin lujaa kun Ineos veti. Aika metsäinen nousu, joten tuulella tuskin isoa merkitystä.

Sitä paitsi Froome on astmaatikko, sairas mies eikä se edes osaa ajaa tyylikkäästi :-)

----------


## plr

> Pogacarista ei mitään väliä. Mutta satuitteko huomaamaan erästä woutia?



WvA on sen verran tavallisen mäkiajajan profiilin ulkopuolella, että olisi kiinnostavaa nähdä tehotietoja. Huikea veto!

----------


## fiber

Minäkin noteerasin erityisesti WvA:n, chapeau!





> Lähetyksen aikanahan pogacarin wateiksi esiteltiin 420. Kai nuo ovat vielä ihan järkevät pro tason kaverille? Mistä se data tulee lähetykseen?



Kuvateknikon näppikseltä? Ainakin lukemat, myös se prosenttiosuus punaisella, olivat samat sekä mäen akupuolella että mäen loppuvaiheissa nähdyssä grafiikassa.

Samaan aikaan Nizzan kulmilla Roglicin kiri näytti upealta, melkein kuin MvdP Sienassa.  

Slovenia.info rauhoittelee epäilijöitä:
"Slovenia is definitely too small, too central, too open and not enough rich to maintain a hidden state-run or commercial programme of doping. There have been no indications whatsoever, that current champions from Slovenia (cycling included) are involved in any wrongdoing. "

----------


## Huoleton

On kyllä pyöräilyn seuraaminen noussut ihan uudelle tasolle kun on GCN appi ja selostajat ja vielä jälkispekulointiin lanterne rouge podcast.

Toisaalta oli tänään T-A:ssa taas 3 superstarasuoritusta jotka viihdytti kyllä ihan ilman mitään kuorrutusta.

----------


## tri-nisti

Roglicin peräänantamaton taistelu tuulimyllyjä vastaan oli viihdyttävää seurattavaa. 'Apuajajia' oli useista talleista mutta ei mahtanut mitään. 

Eurosport playerista olen läppärillä ja isolla näytöllä katsonut, ei moitittavaa. Saa vielä valita että kuunteleeko suomalaista vai brittejä. Yleensä Selin > britit > Matti Heikkinen.

----------


## PeeHoo

Katalonian ympäriajossa on ihan rivakka ykkösetappi tänään. Paljon nimekkäitä ajajia, ja myös 134  HÄNNINEN Jaakko.

----------


## paaton

Jokohan froomella alkaisi kulkemaan?

Alla statrttilistaa.

Movistar
VALVERDE Alejandro
MAS Enric
VERONA Carlos
SOLER Marc
CATALDO Dario
PEDRERO Antonio
SAMITIER Sergio

Deceuninck – Quick-Step
ALMEIDA João
BAGIOLI Andrea
?ERNY Josef
SERRY Pieter
CAVAGNA Rémi
DEVENYNS Dries
MASNADA Fausto

Ineos Grenadiers
CARAPAZ Richard
THOMAS Geraint
YATES Adam
DENNIS Rohan
PORTE Richie
CASTROVIEJO Jonathan
ROWE Luke

Bora-Hansgrohe
KÄMNA Lennard
MEEUS Jordi
KELDERMAN Wilco
SAGAN Peter
SCHELLING Ide
ZWIEHOFF Ben
WANDAHL Frederick

Team BikeExchange
HAMILTON Lucas
CHAVES Esteban
KANGERT Tanel
YATES Simon
SMITH Dion
BOOKWALTER Brent
SCOTSON Callum

Astana-Premier Tech
TEJADA Harold
GREGAARD Jonas
KUDUS Merhawi
DE BOD Stefan
PRONSKIY Vadim
SÁNCHEZ Luis León
RODRÍGUEZ Óscar

Bahrain Victorious
HAIG Jack
MOHORIC Tadej
BUITRAGO Santiago

Team DSM
HINDLEY Jai
ARENSMAN Thymen
ROCHE Nicolas
KANTER Max
STORER Michael
HAGA Chad
HAMILTON Chris

Team Jumbo-Visma
KRUIJSWIJK Steven
TOLHOEK Antwan
KUSS Sepp
HARPER Chris
BENNETT George
BOUWMAN Koen
GESINK Robert

AG2R La Mondiale-Citroën
HÄNNINEN Jaakko
GALLOPIN Tony
BIDARD François
JUNGELS Bob
VENTURINI Clément
CHAMPOUSSIN Clément
GASTAUER Ben

UAE Team Emirates
HIRSCHI Marc
DE LA CRUZ David
MCNULTY Brandon

Trek-Segafredo
BRAMBILLA Gianluca
CICCONE Giulio
RIES Michel
SKJELMOSE JENSEN Mattias
KAMP Alexander
ELISSONDE Kenny
LÓPEZ Juan Pedro

Groupama-FDJ
BADILATTI Matteo
VALTER Attila

Lotto-Soudal
MONIQUET Sylvain
DE GENDT Thomas
VANHOUCKE Harm

EF Education-Nippo
CAMARGO Diego Andres
VAN GARDEREN Tejay
CARTHY Hugh
CAICEDO Jonathan Klever

Israel Start-Up Nation
FROOME Chris
WOODS Michael
IMPEY Daryl

Team Qhubeka-Assos
ARMÉE Sander

Intermarché-Wanty-Gobert Matériaux
MEINTJES Louis
HIRT Jan
MINALI Riccardo
TAARAMÄE Rein

Gazprom-RusVelo
ZAKARIN Ilnur
STRAKHOV Dmitriy
KREUZIGER Roman

Cofidis, Solutions Crédits
EDET Nicolas
ROCHAS Rémy
BARCELÓ Fernando
EDET Nicolas

Euskaltel-Euskadi
BIZKARRA Mikel
BOU Joan
LOBATO Juan José
SOTO Antonio Jesus
MATÉ Luis Ángel
ITURRA Mikel
MARTÍN Gotzon

Rally Cycling 
JOYCE Colin
ROSSKOPF Joey
SWIRBUL Keegan
MANNION Gavin
BROWN Nathan
BRITTON Rob
ZUKOWSKI Nickolas

----------


## UKP

Froome taas ajeli häntäpäässä nousussa. Ajaminen näytti muutenki tosi oudolta (pyörittäminen)..

----------


## PeeHoo

Kataloniassa saattaa syntyä melkoisia aikaeroja mahtavaN loppunousun vuoksi.

----------


## Firlefanz

Kun vuonna 2013 ajettiin sama mäki, 30 sekunnin sisällä voittajasta tuli maaliin 16 kuskia. Vuonna 2014, 11 kuskia. 2019 tosin vain 6, mutta kärkiviisikko oli 2 s sisällä.



Mutta varmasti joku tai jotkut kymppisakkiin tähtäävistä tai sinne etukäteen arvioiduista tulee jäämään minuuttikaupalla. Ja niillä joilla ei tänään kulje tai joille tämmöiset mäet eivät ylipäätään ole mitään  herkkua tulee olemaan töitä aikarajankin kanssa. (Mutta eihän kirikuskeja Kataloniaan juuri laitetakaan...)

----------


## PeeHoo

> Froome taas ajeli häntäpäässä nousussa. Ajaminen näytti muutenki tosi oudolta (pyörittäminen)..



Eipä taida olla oikein kunnossa. ei nytä okein hyvältä.

----------


## PeeHoo

Kataloniassa riittää mäkiä myös torstaiksi.

----------


## JKO17

Ohessa ammattilaismaantiepyöräilijöiden epävirallinen verokalenteri
https://road.cc/content/news/chris-f...earners-281993

Ansaintamielessä parhaimmassa asemassa lienevät ne, joilla a) joilla vanha sopimus loppuu "oikeaan aikaan" suhteessa tuloksiin b) markkina-arvo muilla perusteilla riittävä.
Esim. Fabio Aru oli vielä viime vuonna listoilla viides 2,6 meurin tienesteillä.

----------


## karjala67

Kyllä minua Froomena hieman hävettäisi moista palkkaa nostella.

----------


## plr

Moninkertaisella GT-voittajalla on aika kova näkyvyysarvo, vaikka pyörä ei enää kulkisi parhaiden aikojen malliin. Jos Froome kertoo vaikkapa epäilyksistään levyjarrujen soveltuvuudesta maantiekäyttöön, niin tätä viestiä lukee moni pyöräilijä. Markkinointiviestiään levittävää kiinnostaa miten hyvin ja monelle viesti leviää. Ennen wanhaan oli sanonta, että jos jokin oli riittävän hyvä Lance Armstrongille, niin se oli riittävän hyvä minulle. Kun voittaja käyttää vaikkapa tiettyä kypärää, niin ainakaan Tourin voitto ei jäänyt siitä kiinni eli se on paras/riittävän hyvä => kypäriä myydään.

----------


## paaton

Omasta mielestäni froomella on suht huono markkina-arvo. Ei edes lähellä sagania tai alaphilippeä.

Kovin on tosiaam froome nauravaisen oloinen kunnostaan.

----------


## plr

Ao. artikkelissa arvioidaan Israel Start-Up Nation -tiimin tehneen pitkäaikaisen 15 M€:n sopimuksen CF:n kanssa.

https://www.cyclist.co.uk/news/8424/...long-term-deal

Voisi kuvitella, että tämänkokoisen diilin kanssa on tehty arvioita sopimuksen arvosta, siihen liittyvistä riskeistä, bonareista, jne. Ainakin joku on ajatellut, että CF:ssä on markkina-arvoa 15 M€:n edestä. Ehkä on, ehkä ei.

----------


## paaton

No ei ihme, että froomea naurattaa. Tiimin pomoja välttämättä ei.

----------


## karjala67

> Omasta mielestäni froomella on suht huono markkina-arvo. Ei edes lähellä sagania tai alaphilippeä.
> Kovin on tosiaam froome nauravaisen oloinen kunnostaan.



Juu, onkohan Katalonian ajossa pari kertaa vilahtanut kuvissa pelotonin peräpäässä piileskelemässä.
Eikä oikein missään mediassa muutenkaan näkyvyyttä.

----------


## Firlefanz

Froome on tuonut näkyvyyttä Israel Start-Up Nationille jo ennen ensimmäistä kilpailuaan. Toisekseen Froomen arvo ei ole vain siinä miten paljon näkyvyyttä hän tuo tallin sponsoreille tai siinä miten paljon paremmat sponsorisopimukset talli on saanut hänen avullaan vaan siinä että tallin omistajat hänet joukkueeseen halusivat. 

ISN on viime kädessä kahden sangen varakkaan herran leikkikalu. Heillä voi aivan varmasti olla myös muita pyrkimyksiä ja tavoitteita, mutta uskallan veikata että Froome hankittiin joukkueeseen ennen kaikkea siksi että se tietyllä tapaa hivelee omistajien egoa eikä niinkään siksi että joukkueen sportitpäälliköt olisivat olleet vakuuttuneita siitä että Froome palaa loukkaantumista edeltäneelle tasolle.

----------


## kurvaaja

> Kataloniassa riittää mäkiä myös torstaiksi.



Hyvä etappi oli eilen. Esteban Chavesilla hieno loppuveto viimeisessä nousussa. Onneksi tuli tilattua Eurosport player pitkästä aikaa, on saanut rahalle vastinetta.

----------


## karjala67

On kyllä mielenkiintoinen kilpailu, tilanteet ja paidat vaihtuu ja kaikki vielä auki. En tosin ole katsonut , millaisia jäljellä olevat etapin on ratkaisujen kannalta?

----------


## huotah

Missasin Gent-Wevelgemin, mutta onneksi on olemassa Lanterne Rougen kisa-analyysit.

----------


## Ohiampuja

> Hyvä etappi oli eilen. Esteban Chavesilla hieno loppuveto viimeisessä nousussa. Onneksi tuli tilattua Eurosport player pitkästä aikaa, on saanut rahalle vastinetta.



Olen samaa mieltä. Nyt kun opin peilaamaan kännyn tuohon telkkariin, niin nythän tämä herkkua on.  :Hymy:

----------


## JKO17

Aika kovaa kommenttia Saganin jatkosta Bora- Hansgrohella parin päivän takaa.

Team vähän niinkuin jo ennakkoon kiittää Sagania kaikesta mitä  hän on tehnyt, mainitsee Saganin olevan uran ehtoopuolella, nuoria tähtiä olisi ostettavissa tai omia voi tehdä, Saganin palkka kova jne...

Olisiko Sagan omat päätöksensä jo tehnyt tai jotain muuta ristiriitaa osapuolten välillä, muutoin tuo julkinen  ulostulo on minusta huonoa politiikkaa kaikin puolin.
Froomen seuraksi?

https://www.cyclingweekly.com/news/r...he-team-495000

----------


## pulmark

> Aika kovaa kommenttia Saganin jatkosta Bora- Hansgrohella parin päivän takaa.
> 
> Team vähän niinkuin jo ennakkoon kiittää Sagania kaikesta mitä  hän on tehnyt, mainitsee Saganin olevan uran ehtoopuolella, nuoria tähtiä olisi ostettavissa tai omia voi tehdä, Saganin palkka kova jne...
> 
> Olisiko Sagan omat päätöksensä jo tehnyt tai jotain muuta ristiriitaa osapuolten välillä, muutoin tuo julkinen  ulostulo on minusta huonoa politiikkaa kaikin puolin.
> Froomen seuraksi?
> 
> https://www.cyclingweekly.com/news/r...he-team-495000



https://www.oasport.it/2021/04/cicli...ck-quick-step/

Italian lehdistö vihjailee että Saganin seuraava joukkue saattaisi olla DQS. Specialized pyöräsponsorina vois maksaa osan Saganin vaatimasta palkasta. DQS kova rosteri, löytyy ajajia vähän joka lähtöön. Sopisiko Saganin kaltainen, 31v, ehkä jo parhaat päivänsä pyöräilijänä nähnyt tuohon rosteriin. Toisaalta mahtui Cavendish DQS vaikka 35v ja Sagan on kuitenkin monipuolisempi ajaja.

----------


## Firlefanz

Jos Sagan vaihtaa joukkuetta ensi kaudeksi, seuraava joukkue lienee sellainen joka jo nyt ajaa fillareilla joiden vinoputkessa lukee S-WORKS tai sellainen joka vaihtaa pyöräsponsoria ensi kaudelle. Muusta ei voi olla kovin varma.

Uutinen Remco Evanopoelin viisivuotisesta jatkosopimuksesta on huomattavasti varmempi:  https://www.deceuninck-quickstep.com...nck-quick-step


Puhtaasti teoriassa Peter Sagan voisi ihan hyvin sopia ja sopeutua DQS:n joukkueeseen. Mahdollisuus saattaa kiinnostaakin häntä, jopa niin paljon että hän olisi valmis tinkimään nykyisestä liksastaan. Ja Lefevrekin voi kaikesta huolimatta olla valmis ottamaan myös Saganin niin sanotusti henkilökohtaiset apukuskit ja taustaväen. Sopimushan voisi olla muotoa 1 + 1 eikä kukaan edes menettäisi kasvojaan jos odotukset eivät täyttyisi,

Mutta silti laittaisin eri vaihtoehdot seuraavanlaiseen järjestykseen: (1) Sagan jatkaa Bora-hansgrohessa, (2) Sagan siirtyy johonkin kolmanteen joukkueeseen, (3) Sagan tekee sopimuksen DQS:n kanssa.

----------


## Pyörä Äijä

Jossain (olisiko ollut kirjassaan) Sagan sanoi, että ajaa Boralla uransa loppuun. Mutta eihän sitä ikinä tiedä, jotenkin en osaa kuvitella että vaihtaisi.
Voi olla että motivaatiota on vaihtaa jos johdosta aletaan kommentoimaan palkan suhdetta suorituksiin, kuitenkin aika suosittu kuski, ei ihan huonokaan ja ei luulisi olevan huonoa mainosta teamille, päinvastoin.
Tietenkin jos saa 5-6 miljoonaa niinkuin spekuloitu, niin onhan se iso raha jolla saa paljon muutakin.


----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Sunnuntai pyöräilijä, teho-painosuhde alhainen, jopa olematon.
Pyörä Äijän Youtubea osoitteesta: https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCi4...eqmZfUjsVipZLA

----------


## Pyörä Äijä

> Aika selvästi huomaa miksi kilpailijat haluavat ajaa vannejarruilla. Tänään Omloop Het Nieuwsbladissa takakiekko vaihdettiin ja siinä meni kyllä enemmän aikaa kuin vannejarrullisen kiekon vaihdossa keskimäärin. Ensin ei meinannut levy mennä jarrupalojen väliin ja sitten kuusiokoloavaimella ruuvattiin akseli paikalleen. Pääjoukko ehtii aika kauas, kun kiekon vaihdossa ei homma etene.



Juu ei mene aina ihan heittämällä paikalleen ja säätöihin. Lisäksi tietyissä kisoissa, missä pienten teiden tms. takia huoltoautoa ei ole lähellä, valitsevat vannejarrullisen kiekon, koska todennäköisyys, että saadaan sopiva 
varakiekko aluksi muualta on todennäköisempi. Eli ei tarvi odottaa välttämättä niin pitkään kiekkoa.


----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Sunnuntai pyöräilijä, teho-painosuhde alhainen, jopa olematon.
Pyörä Äijän Youtubea osoitteesta: https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCi4...eqmZfUjsVipZLA

----------


## Pyörä Äijä

Mitä mieltä muuten olette Armstrongin mahdollisesta moottorin käytöstä tietyillä etapeilla? Tämä oli esillä joku vuosi sitten ja nyt taas putkahti.
Jotain se räplää satulan vasemmasta takaosasta hämärästi ajoittain, toki voi korjata housujen asentoa, mutta tuo on pistänyt monen silmään esim aika-ajo etapeilla.
Looginen paikka kytkimelle olisi sinänsä, esim. moottori putkessa ja akku putkessa.

Kaikki keinothan siellä on varmasti käytetty, niin miksei pyöränkin douppausta. Kyllähän pienelläkin moottorilla ja akulla saa edes pienen edun joksikin aikaa, kunhan vaan painon tuoma haitta saadaan voitettua.

250W, 30min Lemondin pyörässä




Jos tuosta pienentää tuota akkua vaikka painon säästämiseksi, niin voisihan sitä irrota 250W vaikka 5-10min. Hirveä etu ainakin siihen hetkeen.

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Sunnuntai pyöräilijä, teho-painosuhde alhainen, jopa olematon.
Pyörä Äijän Youtubea osoitteesta: https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCi4...eqmZfUjsVipZLA

----------


## marco1

^Moraalin puolesta ehkä mahdollista ko. tyypille mutta luulisin että olisi jo tullut esille jos näin olisi tehty - monet US Postal / Discovery -tiimistä ovat puhuneet suunsa puhtaaksi niin miksi sitten ei mekaanikotkin. 

Lisäksi tämän päivän moottori- ja akkutekniikkaa ei ehkä ollut käytettävissä isollakaan rahalla 15 - 20 vuotta sitten. Tulokset on jo nollattu 1998 alkaen niin en tiedä voiko niitä vähentää.

----------


## Firlefanz

Mark Cavendish otti eilen Turkin ympäriajon 2. osuudella ensimmäisen voittonsa sitten helmikuun 2018, jolloin hän piti takanaan Dubai Tourin 3. osuudella mm. Elia Vivianin, Dylan Groenewegenin, Sonny Colbrellin -  jotka veivät muut osuusvoitot (ja Viviani myös kokonaiskilpailun) - Nacer Bouhannin ja Marcel Kittelin. Nyt vastassa ei ollut ehkä toiseksi tullutta Jasper Philipsenia lukuunottamatta yhtä nimekkäitä tai iskussa olevia kirimiehiä.







Tour of Turkeyn toinen omalla tavallaan suuren paluun tehnyt ajaja on tietenkin Fabio Jakobsen jolle kisa on ensimmäinen sitten viime vuoden elokuun, jolloin hän loukkaantui Tour de Polognen avausosuuden loppukirissä.

----------


## Pyörä Äijä

> ^Moraalin puolesta ehkä mahdollista ko. tyypille mutta luulisin että olisi jo tullut esille jos näin olisi tehty - monet US Postal / Discovery -tiimistä ovat puhuneet suunsa puhtaaksi niin miksi sitten ei mekaanikotkin. 
> 
> Lisäksi tämän päivän moottori- ja akkutekniikkaa ei ehkä ollut käytettävissä isollakaan rahalla 15 - 20 vuotta sitten. Tulokset on jo nollattu 1998 alkaen niin en tiedä voiko niitä vähentää.



Juu kaikenhan ne teki mitä pystyi kuskin puolella, niin moraali olisi todennäköisesti mahdollistanut.
Tyler Hamilton sanoi kuulleensa näistä sähköpyöristä 2008-2009 tienoilla (ja sanoi kyllä jossain että näitä olisi käytetty sisäpiirin mukaan isoissa kisoissa isojen nimien toimesta), itse ei tiennyt olisiko käyttänyt jos team olisi hyvin hänet vakuuttanut asiasta.

Istvan Varjas kehitty ainakin prototyypin 1998 tienoilla ja myynyt silloin oikeudet siihen 10 vuodeksi jollekkin. Ja on kommentoinut näin_ “Yes. Michele Ferrari is a friend. He approached me ten years ago to understand the system, how to use it for training.”._ Tämä lainaus oli 2016 tehdyssä jutussa, eli ainakin jo 2006 Ferrari olisi "treeneihin" tätä kysellyt...

2015 oli ainakin huhu, että Sky olisi käyttänyt näitä pyöriä 2015 kisassa. Varjas myönsi tuolloin Ranskan poliisille toimittaneensa näitä pyöriä johonkin varastoon Monacon tienoille ennen 2015 touria.
2016 jokuhan jäi aikakin kiinni cyclo gross kisassa.

Eihän noita voi vahvistaa, ennenkuin joku laittaa video tai kuva todistetta tms. Tuloksiinhan ei vaikuta tietenkään. Olisi vaan kiinnostavaa tietää että onko menty tuolle tasolle asti.
Hyvästä videosta jos saisi laskettua vauhdin ja kadenssin ennen ja jälkeen Armstrongin satulan näpläystä...


----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Sunnuntai pyöräilijä, teho-painosuhde alhainen, jopa olematon.
Pyörä Äijän Youtubea osoitteesta: https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCi4...eqmZfUjsVipZLA

----------


## pulmark

https://www.cyclingweekly.com/news/r...of-2022-496252

Andre Greipel lopettelemassa pitkää uraansa ensi vuonna 2022 kun ikämittariin tulee täyteen 40v. Viime vuonna sanoi että haluaa lopettaa uransa täyteen kauteen, toivotaan että näin tapahtuisi. Greipelilla muuten eniten voittoja nykyisistä, aktiivisista ammattipyöräilijöistä.

Jotenkin aina tykännyt Greipelista, vähän vaatimattoman oloinen vahva jässikkä. Ajaa todella puhtaasti loppukirit. Ei samanlaista loistokkuutta ja ylivoimaa kuin aikoinaan vaikka Cavendishilla. Pariin vuoteen ei ole voittoja tullut Greipelille, mutta edelleen ajaa TOP10 sprinteissä.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Andr%C3%A9_Greipel

----------


## paaton

No tänään greipel oli kyllä aivan vastaantulija. Näytti, ettei jalka pyörinyt enää ollenkaan. Israelilla oli huikea juna, mutta ei kirimiestä.

Niin ja cavendish puhdisti taas pöydän. Tottakai tour of turkey on b-tason kisa, jossa ei ole parhaat mukana, mutta siltikin on mukava nähdä cavendishin olevan kunnossa.

----------


## pulmark

> No tänään greipel oli kyllä aivan vastaantulija. Näytti, ettei jalka pyörinyt enää ollenkaan. Israelilla oli huikea juna, mutta ei kirimiestä.
> 
> Niin ja cavendish puhdisti taas pöydän. Tottakai tour of turkey on b-tason kisa, jossa ei ole parhaat mukana, mutta siltikin on mukava nähdä cavendishin olevan kunnossa.



Greipel on raahannut Cavendishen kahteen peräkkäiseen etappivoittoon. Greipelin imussa on hyvä tulla :-) AF on joukkueellinen sprinttereitä vetämään Philipseniä ja samoin DQS Cavendishiä. ISN on Cimolai ja Zabel, joten ei AF ja DQS huonojakaan ole. Ei Greipel enää voitosta kamppaile, mutta ihan kohtuullisen varmaa suorittamista, sijat 6-3-5 ja kerää pinnoja joukkueelle.

PS. Joonas Henttala ajeli taas pääjoukossa maaliin.

----------


## paaton

Tuo on muuten totta. Cavendish on aika kettu haistelemaan kirit. Nyt kun kärkipään sprinttereitä ei ole mukana, niin cav hoitaa kirit kokemuksellaan.

Tänään ei kyllä muita kirijunia näkynyt. Israel veti muilta junat ojaan.

----------


## UKP

Froome jäi taas 5 minuuttia ekalla (ja helpoimmalla) etapilla...

----------


## Firlefanz

^ Olemme siis Tour of thee Alpsin ensimmäisellä osuudella, joka ei ollut mikään raatelevien nousujen etappi ja jonka voitti loukkaantumisensa jälkeen paluun tehnyt Gianni Moscon ja jolla Jaakko Hänninen ajoi maaliin samassa n. 90 ajajan pääjoukossa.

Etapilla syntyi kuitenkin kaksikin grupettoa, joista ensimmäinen 25 ajajan ryhmä johon Froomekin kuului tuli maaliin 5.13 ja toinen 15 ajajan ryhmä 7.36 voittajan jälkeen.

Vaikea sanoa jättäytyikö moninkertainen Tour de France -voittaja tarkoituksella vai oliko todella niin vaikeaa - vaikkapa vammasta peräisin olevien yhä kiusaksi jääneiden kipujen vuoksi - ettei pääjoukossa pysyminen onnistunut. Harjoituksellista pointtia en ihan heti keksi.


PS Itse en ole huomannut katsoa enkä ehkä edes osaisi nähdä, mutta olen lukenut kommentteja joiden mukaan Froomen ajo ei näytä entiseltä. Eihän se kenties koskaan ole ollut kaunista katsottavaa, mutta se oli omalla tavallaan biomekaanisesti sujuvaa ja tehokasta.

----------


## PeeHoo

Demi Vollering voitti naisten Bastogne-Liège-ajon. Komea voitto kovassa porukassa. Täällä puolentoista vuoden takainen juttu, italiasta käännetty englanniksi. https://lasterketaburua.wordpress.co...emi-vollering/

----------


## JTJ

> Demi Vollering voitti naisten Bastogne-Liège-ajon. Komea voitto kovassa porukassa. Täällä puolentoista vuoden takainen juttu, italiasta käännetty englanniksi. https://lasterketaburua.wordpress.co...emi-vollering/



Varsin osuvasti tosiaan kertoo omista vahvuuksistaan, jotka auttoivat kyseisen kisan voitosta. Toki myös sateenkaaripaita hoiti apuajajan roolin ansiokkaasti.

----------


## kurvaaja

Rohan Dennisiltä kova veto eilen Tour de Romandie avaus aika-ajossa/prologissa. 9sek pohjat 4km matkalla. https://www.procyclingstats.com/race...e/2021/stage-1

Hänninen jäi 49 sekuntia (12 sek/km)...

----------


## kurvaaja

Katselin nyt jälkikäteen eurosportplayeristä Tour de Romandien kaksi viimeistä etappia. Huh huh, olihan brutaali tuo 4. etappi. Karmea keli ja lopussa reilu 20km nousu. Geraint Thomas kaatui loppusuoralla etapin voittotaistelussa, kun kädet oli niin jäässä, että menetti hallinnan. No kuittasi sitten seuraavana päivänä kisan päättäneessä aika-ajossa kuitenkin senverran hyvän vedon, että nousi kokonaiskilpailun voittajaksi.

----------


## MRe

Jokos tämä oli täällä jossain:
*Vaarallinen tilanne: huoltoauto kolasi pyöräilijän Italian ympäriajossa – ”Tämä on katastrofi”*

https://www.iltalehti.fi/muutlajit/a...5-64a9126c0782

----------


## Ohiampuja

Nuoria ja taitavia nämä uudet kuskit, Pidcock ja van der Poel. Samat kaverit käy palkintopallilla pro-tason maantiekisoissa ja XC kisoissa vuorotellen. 

Ja kun ennen sanottiin että kestävyyden tekeminen vie vuosia, ettei parikymppisenä kannata vielä haaveilla menestyksestä.  :Hymy: 

Mutta onko ennen ollut näin monipuolisia huippukuskeja?

----------


## misopa

> Nuoria ja taitavia nämä uudet kuskit, Pidcock ja van der Poel. Samat kaverit käy palkintopallilla pro-tason maantiekisoissa ja XC kisoissa vuorotellen. 
> 
> Ja kun ennen sanottiin että kestävyyden tekeminen vie vuosia, ettei parikymppisenä kannata vielä haaveilla menestyksestä.



Niinpä. Esim. Schurter täytti juuri 35 ja meinaa jäädä jo kyydistä, vaikka pitäisi lähestyä ikänsä puolesta vasta huippua kestävyysurheilussa. Ei tuollainen 21 vee kaveri (Pidcock) ole voinut millään tehdä pohjille kymmentä vuotta laadukasta pk:ta, jonka päälle rakennetaan sitten tehoilla jonkun vuoden ajan huippukireää kisakuntoa. MTB maratonissakin 40+ kaveri on jo vanha. Ei tule Lakatallekaan enää podiumkeikkoja entiseen malliin.

----------


## Turf Moor

Tom Pidcock olisi yksi suurimmista suosikeista Tokion XCO-kisassa, mutta britit saattavat jäädä ilman maapaikkaa miesten maastoajossa:

https://www.pinkbike.com/news/5-thin...-cup-2021.html

----------


## Ohiampuja

Pidcock on kovassa kunnossa.   :Hymy: 

https://www.cyclingnews.com/races/uc...n-xco/results/

----------


## misopa

^Aivan jäätävä suoritus jättää MvDP minuutin päähän. Eikä näyttänyt edes tekevän tiukkaa.

----------


## r.a.i

> Nuoria ja taitavia nämä uudet kuskit, Pidcock ja van der Poel. Samat kaverit käy palkintopallilla pro-tason maantiekisoissa ja XC kisoissa vuorotellen. 
> Ja kun ennen sanottiin että kestävyyden tekeminen vie vuosia, ettei parikymppisenä kannata vielä haaveilla menestyksestä. 
> Mutta onko ennen ollut näin monipuolisia huippukuskeja?



No ei tuo Pidcock nyt ihan eilen ole kisaamista aloittanut.

https://www.redbull.com/gb-en/how-to...-a-pro-cyclist

----------


## Tamariini

Vanhana nelisilmänä kun tässä Giroa katselen, niin ihmettelenpä onko noiden pitkän linjan ketjunpyörittäjien joukossa ketään likinäköisiä? Ja jos on, miten mahtavat hoitaa silmälasihommat vai ovatko aina vetäneet laserilla okulaarit kuosiin? 

Voihan sitä olla ajolasit vahvuuksilla, mutta itse jos pyyhkäisen lasit kypärän reikiin niin sitten on ihan turha arvailla missä se liikenteenjakaja on, ei sitä näe kuitenkaan. (Vai ovatko he niin nuoria kaikki ettei moiset seniorivaivat ole ollenkaan relevantteja, mene ja tiedä...)

----------


## PeeHoo

Sveitsin ympäriajossa tänään 12.6.21 tällainen aika-ajon profiili. Ei ollenkaan tavanomainen. Millaisilla pyörillä tämä mahdetaan ajaa?

----------


## Firlefanz

Alkuosa laskusta on suhteellisen helppoa, mutta loppuosaa voidaan kutsua tekniseksi, serpentiinimutkiakin taisi olla yhdeksän.

Suurimmat aikaerot tehtäneen kuitenkin nousussa, laskun teknisyydestä huolimatta en usko että kovin moni laskee muita merkittävästi nopeammin - Alaphilippe ehkä siihen pystyy - mutta virheisiin ei juuri ole varaa. 

Mäki ei ole niin jyrkkä ja/tai pitkä kuin niissä aika-ajoissa, joissa on yleensä ensin menty pätkä tasaista ja sitten noustu maaliin saakka ja joissa varsinaiset mäkimiehet ja vuoristokauriit ovat pärjänneet. Nyt on vahvoilla räjähtävää voimaa omaavilla, vähän klassikkotyypisillä kuskeillakin mahdollisuutensa, luulisin.

Mitään en tiedä, mutta hämmästyisin kauheasti jos joku lähtee aika-ajopyörällä!

----------


## PeeHoo

Näyttää olevan monenlaisia fillareita ja ydistelmiä: aika-ajopyöriä levytakakiekoilla, maantiepyöriä, maantiefillareilla levypyörillää ja tavallisilla, lisätankoja, maantie- ja aika-ajokypäriä.

----------


## PeeHoo

Hauska ja kiinnostava kirja. Sain Espoon kirjastosta.

----------


## Ohiampuja

Joskus 20 vuotta sitten ihmettelin klassikoiden arvostusta, kun minusta vain pitkät ympäriajot oli se juttu. 

Nyt en jaksa innostua ympäriajoista yhtään, mutta yhden päivän klassikot on nyt se juttu.  :Hymy:

----------


## Tafi

Mites se ”meidän” Tiffany Cromwell on siellä Tokiossa pärjännyt? Ei, en jaksa katsoa o-kisoja, täällä on niin kuuma.

----------


## maupa

> Mites se ”meidän” Tiffany Cromwell on siellä Tokiossa pärjännyt? Ei, en jaksa katsoa o-kisoja, täällä on niin kuuma.



Näköjään oli 26. maantieajossa: https://olympics.com/tokyo-2020/olym...ll-tiffany.htm

----------


## Paolo

Valtteri Bottas viides Coloradossa 297 kilpailijan pyöräkisassa. Ikäluokkansa kakkonen.

https://www.hs.fi/urheilu/art-200000...60e1896628fdcc

----------


## Firlefanz

Vueltan lisäksi ajetaan etappikisoja Ranskassa ja Belgiassa. Tänään alkoi nelipäiväinen Tour du Limousin - Nouvelle-Aquitaine, jossa mukana myös Team Novo Nordisk ja Joonas Henttala, viikon päästä niinikään nelipäiväinen Tour Poitou-Charentes en Nouvelle-Aquitaine ja seuraavalla viikolla viikon mittainen Benelux (eli entinen BinckBank) Tour.

----------


## pulmark

Tony Martin laittaa pillit pussiin ammattipyöräilyn osalta ensi keskiviikon jälkeen. Viimeinen kilpailu on siis keskiviikkona MM joukkueaika-ajo sekajoukkuein, 3 miestä, 3 naista. 

Syyksi ilmoittaa Jumbo-Visman sivuilla mm. tyytymättömyytensä siihen että kisojen turvallisuutta ei ole kyetty parantamaan.

Hieno ajaja, erityisesti tempokuskina aikanaan yksi parhaista, 4x maailmanmestari.

https://www.teamjumbovisma.com/news/...n-pro-peloton/





> ‘Today I want to announce that the upcoming time trial and mixed relay World Championships will be the last races in my career. Such a far-reaching decision is of course not easy to make. Cycling has been a large part of my life for a long time, with highs and lows, big successes and losses, crashes and comebacks. What many young riders dream of, I have achieved. In the last few months I have been thinking more about what is to come after cycling. The bad crashes this year have also caused me to question whether I am ready to continue to face the risks that our sport involve. *I have decided that I do not want to, especially since race safety has not improved despite the many discussions about courses and barriers. Hopefully the cycling world will listen to the plans presented by my team and other teams.’*
> 
> ‘Therefore I want to be fair to myself, my family and all my colleagues and end my career as a pro cyclist. I want to say farewell in a fitting manner at the Worlds TT, which I won four times. I have trained hard for it.’
> 
> ‘I’d like to thank Team Jumbo-Visma for its support the last three years and the opportunity to end my career in this way, as I have wished. I also want to express my deepest thanks to my family, my friends, my fans and all colleagues. Without you I could not have lived my dream and I will never forget you!’

----------


## OJ

Tulin tsekkaamaan, että onko koko voorumi aivan liekeissä kun MM-tempoilussa on kova vääntö menossa. Wout vs. Ganna ja laittaisin roponi tässä vaiheessa likoon Woutin tuplan puolesta.

----------


## OJ

No ei tule tuplaa, mut on ne kovia.

----------


## JKO17

Oli hieno kisa.
Wout  ja Ganna aika samasta puusta koon puolesta 190 ja 80, ja Asgreenkin noilla samoilla hoodeilla.
Remcon asento (toki myös watit) varmasti todella hyvä, kun tuolla koolla 171 cm ja 60 kg tasamaalla vetää tuota vauhtia.
Pituudet ja painot katsoin wikipediasta

----------


## JKO17

Remco julkaisee stravassa harjoitus- ja myös kisa-ajoaja. Benelux Tour stage 2  ITT,  10.9 km, 12:52 aika, nopeus 50,9 ja watit 375

----------


## pulmark

T. Martinin toiseksi viimeinen kisa ja 6. sija. Vakuuttava sarja MM: 13 tempoa ja aina TOP10, 7 kertaa mitaleilla. Paras tempoajaja MM kisojen historiassa, sijoitukset: 7, 3, 3, 1, 1, 1, 2,  7, 1,  9,  7,  9,  6

----------


## OJ

Jos ette ole vielä katsoneet Hornerin kisa-analyysiä, niin parempi myohään kuin ei milloinkaan. 

"Clearly, If you can't get a Belgian director that isn't a knucklehead that can't win the world champsionship with Wout van Aert, you might as well cheer for Julian Alaphilippe as that boy is putting on a show"  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Laroute

Viidakkoveitsimiehet hyökkäsivät Lontoossa Alexandar Richardsonin kimppuun.

https://www.is.fi/urheilu/art-2000008321905.html

----------


## kukavaa

Rata Mm-kisat käynnissä:

----------


## callahan

https://www.hs.fi/urheilu/art-2000008351978.html

"Vain 300 gramman tähden..."

----------


## JackOja

Miten niin "vain"? 300g on ihanvitunpaljon.

----------


## JohannesP

Liittykö tämä samaisen jutun kommentti siihen kengällä takarenkaasta jarruttamis hommaan vai mitä ongelmia levyjarrujen kanssa oli PR:ssä?

_Levyjarrutkaan eivät aina paras ratkaisu huonoissa olosuhteissa. Paris-Roubaix:ssa nähtiin tänä vuonna kuinka kurakelissä levyjarrujen kanssa oli ongelmia._

----------


## paaton

Niin tuo painolimittihän on osittain syynä siihen, miksi levyjarrulliset ja integroidulla hytillä varustetut pyörät ovat niin pirun kalliita. Kaikki muut palikat, runko mukaanlukien, on pakko olla kevyitä => kalliita.

Jos painolimittiä nostettaisiin, hinta saattaisi laskea. Jos taas laskettaisiin, vaikkapa kilolla, niin kukaan pro ei ajaisi enää levyjarruilla.

----------


## JKO17

Taitaa olla niin, että tuohon 6,8 kg ei ihan helposti päästä levyillä ja integroidulla ohjaamolla, jos ollenkaan. Sellainen mielikuva, että suurin osa huippumalleista painaa tasolla 6,8-7,1 kg ilman polkimia, pullotelineitä jne... 
Pogacar oli tuossa haastattelussa ottanut esiin myös ajokenkänsä, jotka myös erittäin kevyet DMT:t

----------


## OJ

Vannejarrullinen fillari on kevyempi kuin levyjarrullinen, mutta ei toi 6,8kg ole mikään paha rasti millään jarruilla. Uusi Giant TCR painaa L kokoisena ja ajokunnossa alle 6,7kg, eikä Giant ainakaan perinteisesti ole ollut ihan kuikeloin WW piiska. M tai M/L kokoisena ja kevyemmillä palikoilla tosta lähtisi aika paljon vielä pois.

----------


## JohannesP

Sen ymmärsi helposti, että vannejarrullisia Pinarelloja pidettiin kauan mukana levyjarrullisten runkojen ollessa melkosia ankkureita, mutta Colnagon V3rs disc runko on jo kuitenkin melko kevyt aihio. Road.cc mukaan V3rs disc maalaamattomana 790 g 50 koossa (taitaa vastata muiden valmistajien 54) ja keula 390 g katkasemattomana. Ei nähtävästi auta riittävästi, mutta tosin kiva nähdä vannejarruja vielä kisakäytössäkin. 

Pienenä yksityiskohtana Pogacarsin Colnagon satulatolppakin on vaihdettu alkuperäisestä. Vosi olla Darimon 13 mm setback versio (~120g) mikä sopisi hyvin tähän kevennysintoiluun. Ainakin näyttää samalta ja Darimo tarjoaa tolppaa V3rs runkoihin.

----------


## JKO17

Tämä taulukko ja Canyonin Aeroadin paino oli varmaankin minulla mielessä kun tuota edellistä viestiä kirjoittelin.
Nämä painot ovat myytävien mallien painot sellaisena kuin ne ovat. Taulukko on granfondo-cycling.comista jossa nuo pyörät on testattu.
Oletin että painot on ilman polkimia yms. mutta en ole siitä satavarma.







Model
Groupset
Tire size
Weight
Price

BMC Teammachine SLR01 ONE
(Click for review)
SRAM RED eTap AXS GS-RED-E-B1
700 x 25C
6.86 kg [56]
€ 10,099

SCOTT Addict RC Pro
(Click for review)
Shimano DURA-ACE Di2 R9150
700 x 28C
6.99 kg [L]
€ 8,499

Specialized S-Works Tarmac SL7
(Click for review)
SRAM RED eTap AXS GS-RED-E-B1
700 x 26C
6.93 kg [56]
€ 12,799

Trek Émonda SLR 9 eTap
(Click for review)
SRAM RED eTap AXS GS-RED-E-B1
700 x 25C
6.86 kg [56]
€ 13,799

Wilier Filante SLR Astana-Premier Tech Team Edition
(Click for review)
Shimano DURA-ACE Di2 R9150
700 x 28C
6.70 kg [L]
€ 14,500




Ø 6.87 kg
Ø € 12,199

----------


## paaton

Niin mitähän noihin nykyisiin runkoihin lasketaan mukaan? Tuleeko kaikki integroidunohjaamon kikkareet? Läpiakselit? Spessun 10cm pitkä expanderi?

Siis että rungon painoon liittyy nykyään jo niin monta osaa. Täydellinen kallein versio saattaa tosiaan olla ihan ok mittari.

----------


## JohannesP

> Niin mitähän noihin nykyisiin runkoihin lasketaan mukaan?



Yleensä ei mitään ja nekin painot niitä linjastolta valittuja normaalia kevyempiä. Yleensä ollut pelkkä maalattu runko ilman mitään metalliosia, kuten takavaihtajan korvaketta tai pullotelineiden pultteja. Noista saa lisätä ensimmäisen 50g ja vähintään toinen 50g tuotannon vaihtelusta.

----------


## paaton

Niin mutta meinaan, että näiden nykyisten runkojen todellinen paino on enemmän, mitä pikalunkuilla ja vannejarruilla.

----------


## gallodepelea

*Italian joukkueen pyörät varastettiin ratapyöräilyn MM-kisoissa
*
https://yle.fi/urheilu/3-12157413

----------


## paaton

Voi tsiisus mitä hönöjä. Jätetään fillarit pakun kyytiin parkkipaikalle.

----------


## JKO17

Saa nähdä tuleeko fillaritorille myyntiin kullanvärisiä Pinarellon runkosettejä 3-D printatuilla titaniumisilla ohjaustangoilla.

Nuo aiemmassa viestissäni olleet painot olivat L/56 koossa, ja ainakin osaa noita pyöriä voi vielä keventää mm. vaihtamalla vanteet, esim.  Spessulta rapidet alpinisteihin, niin paino vähenee jotain 150 g. Pogazarilla osasyynä voi myös olla nuo Campagnolon vanteet, eli onko niillä levyjarrullisena "tarpeeksi" keveitä, vannejarrullisena löytyy ainakin Bora Ultran tubular-versio joka alle 1200 g.

----------


## Takakeno

> Voi tsiisus mitä hönöjä. Jätetään fillarit pakun kyytiin parkkipaikalle.



Vartioidulle parkkikselle. 

Vähän ihmetyttää tajusko varkaat oikeasti mitä ne varastaa. Luulis olevan verrattain vaikeasti kaupattavaa tavaraa.

----------


## ViP

Joo, näitä ei varmaan ihan facebookin tai ebayn sivuilla pysty myymään  :Leveä hymy:  Mutta eiköhän jostain löydy joku varakas keräilijä tms. joka on valmis noista pitkän pennin maksamaan. Vähän samaan tapaan kuin varastettuja maalauksia myydään. 

Ikävä homma kuitenkin. Luulisi, että olisi järjestelyt hoidettu paremmin.

----------


## JKO17

Tämä oli nyt pakko laittaa, kun youtube heti aamulla suositteli. GCN Italia racingin parin minuutin video, jossa esitellään Fernando Gavirian Colnago V3R. Koko 48s, bora one 50 tubulareilla  ajokunnossa 7,27 kg.   Gaviria on noin 180 cm joten pyörää ei isoksi voi sanoa, 130 mm stemmi toki pidentää . Punnituksesssa juomapullot otettu pois, mutta sitä ei näy onko srm:n ajotietokone paikallaan, se painaa noin 100 g.

Hieno runko, omaan makuun sopisi paremmin campagnolon "mustat" vanteet

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SyFlkrWXR7Q

----------


## puppy

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r3TzWJMNCPM 
*Maantiepyöräilijä Jaakko Hännisen valmistautuminen Grand Touriinpyoraily - Teppo Karhu*

----------


## HXX1100H

^  Mielenkiintoista kunneltavaa.

----------


## Köfte

Romanian poliisi löysi ialialaisten varastetut pyörät huumeratsian yhteydessä:
https://www.euronews.com/2021/10/29/...m-italian-team

----------


## Superflyer

Velonews ja Cyclingnews on muuttunut maksulliseksi. Mistäs nykyään luette ammattilaispyöräilyn uutiset?

----------


## JackOja

Eikö itseään kiinnostavasta palvelusta viitsi maksaa? Onko kallista?

----------


## Firlefanz

Jos ei anna sen häiritä ettei aina ymmärrä läheskään kaikkea ja jos riittää sellainen silmäily että pysyy jollain tavalla kärryillä uutisenarvoisista tapahtumista: https://www.feltet.dk/ 

(Tanskalaisten Continental-tason joukkueiden ja ajajien ja juniorien kisoista ym on tietenkin paljon juttua joka ei ehkä kiinnosta, mutta nehän ohittaa nopeasti.)

----------


## Firlefanz

> Eikö itseään kiinnostavasta palvelusta viitsi maksaa? Onko kallista?



Hyvästä palvelusta maksaa mielellään, mutta jos palveluun ei ole ihan tyytyväinen...tai jos katsoo että käyttö on niin vähäistä ettei se ole sen pienen hinnankaan arvoista...tai jos palveluita joita käyttää suhteellisen vähän on kovin monta...

Kysymys siitä pitäisikö kaiken internetissä olla maksuttomasti kaikkien luettavissa ei tietenkään ole uusi ja ehkä meidät on hemmoteltu piloille sillä että kaikki on ollut jos ei ilmaista niin mainoksilla, käyntitiedoilla yms maksettua. 

Cycling Tips liittyi juuri niiden nettisaittien joukkoon joilla on osittainen maksumuuri: viisi juttua kuukaudessa saa yhä lukea ilmaiseksi, mutta enemmistä pitää jo maksaa. (Vaihtoehtona on jonkinlaisen klubin jäsenyys, jolla saa paitsi täydet lukuoikeudet ilmeisesti myös muuta sisältöä, joitain etuja tmsp.)

----------


## Superflyer

> Velonews ja Cyclingnews on muuttunut maksulliseksi. Mistäs nykyään luette ammattilaispyöräilyn uutiset?



Joo tää on ihan reilu pointti, kyllä pitäisi maksaa. Itsellä on tällä hetkellä niin monta 9,99 euron tilausta eri palveluissa käytössä joten olen halunnut rajoittaa uusien tilausten aloittamista. Varsinkin ulkomaisilla lehdillä tilausten peruminen on täyttä tuskaa.

Btw: Cycling Weekly löytyy useamman kirjaston sähköisestä aineistosta.

----------


## OJ

Saa nähdä tuleeko maksettua, kun tulee luettua niin harvoin edes ilmaiseksi. Joskus Cyclingnews oli selaimen kotisivu, mutta nykyään ei tule vierailtua kuin korkeintaan kerran viikossa...tai ainakin kuukaudessa.

----------


## JKO17

Tuli seurattua Alex Dowsettin tunnin ajon ennätysyritystä. Miellyttävän tuntuinen kaveri ja  oikein hyvä yritys 54.555 km , mutta  mutta jäi  Viictor Campenaertsin ennätyksestä 55.089 noin 0,5 km, samoin Dan Binghamin brittien ennätyksestä 54.723 , jonka Bingham teki lokakuussa.

Ilmeisesti Ganna tulee ensi  kesänä yrittämään tuon ennätyksen rikkomista. Jossain testiajossa hän oli ajanut 30 min keskinopeudella 57,5 kmh, joten mahdollisuuksia on.

----------


## JohannesP

> ...Miellyttävän tuntuinen kaveri...



Jos ei tiedossa niin kyseinen henkilö löytyy nimellään myös aktiivisena Youtubesta. Enemmän behind the scenes ja vlog tyyppistä materiaalia.

----------


## stenu

Olipa mahtava ajo Lars van der Haarilta! Mies ajoi hurmiossa todella ansaittuun mestaruuteen. Hyvä kisa.

----------


## paaton

> Olipa mahtava ajo Lars van der Haarilta! Mies ajoi hurmiossa todella ansaittuun mestaruuteen. Hyvä kisa.



Oli joo. Ensin ihmettelin, kun belgit ajoivat toisiaan vastaan, eli ei mitään joukkuepeliä alussa, kun sitä olisi voinut käyttää. Iserbykin veti van der haaria takanaan pyöränvaihdon jälkeen, kunnes tilttasi itse.

 Mutta ei se lopputulokseen olisi vaikuttanut. van der Haar oli ylivoimaisesti kovin seinänousuissa. Tuossa ei jäänyt kyllä mitään selittelyjä.

----------


## JKO17

Pogacarin haastattelu Geraint Thomas Cycling Clubin lähetyksessä. Haastatteluasetelma mielenkiintoinen.

https://player.fm/series/geraint-tho.../tadej-pogacar

GCN Race käy läpi ammattipyöräilijöitä koskevan  tutkimuksen.  1 minuutin kohdalla miespyöräilijöiden (144 kpl) tehokartta.
Oma huomio, että jokaisessa ryhmässä 60 min tehot on 12-15 % pienemmät kuin 20 min tehot. Tutkimuksesta löytynee vielä tarkempi versio kuin gcn youtubekanava

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AqooXUIZh58&t=413s

----------


## JKO17

Tämä road.cc:n juttu voisi olla myös fiilistelyketjussa, musiikki kruunaa tuon.
Linkistä tweetti auki.


While the video means that Higuita could be missing out on a month’s pay, it did give us one of the best ever illustrations of just how fast the pros are when you compare them to the average rider. The two climbers can be seen absolutely ripping past the regular riders and some that are out to enjoy the day even pulled out their phones to record the show. So if you’ve ever wondered what combining a stupidly high FTP with a sub 60kg bodyweight does, here’s the answer…


https://road.cc/content/news/cannond...zed-sl7-287663

----------


## tempokisu

No voi sentään....joskus vuosituhannen alussa seurasin Lancen ja Janin tempotyylejä, Lance pyöritti ja Janilla oli mitä ilmeisimmin isommat vaihteet ja toisenlainen kadenssi. 
Otin mallia Lancen tempotyylistä. 
No, pientä ongelmaa Lancella - mutta myös Jan Ullrichilla! hienoa kuitenkin että ovat ystäviä ja että Lance on ollut tukena...

https://www.iltalehti.fi/muutlajit/a...b-3f46b511f325

----------


## OJ

Jotkut saattavat muistaa Genevieve Jeansonin. Eturivin kuskeja kunnes kärysi EPOsta ja sitten tuli ilmi valmentajan harjoittama seksuaalinen hyväksikäytto. Melkoisen kakkamyrskyn on käynyt läpi, mutta nyt näyttäisi menevän paremmin.

https://www.velonews.com/news/gravel...jeansons-life/

----------


## AxHu

Mikähän lienee totuus? 
https://www.iltalehti.fi/muutlajit/a...6-97e2486983b9

Hyvä kuitenkin, että Jan on kunnossa.





> No, pientä ongelmaa Lancella - mutta myös Jan Ullrichilla! hienoa kuitenkin että ovat ystäviä ja että Lance on ollut tukena...
> 
> https://www.iltalehti.fi/muutlajit/a...b-3f46b511f325

----------


## AxHu

Giant palaa WT tasolle. Kohtalainen tiimikin näyttäisi 2022-kaudelle, Yates, Matthews, Groenewegen.. etappivoittoja ja klassikoiden kärkisijoille tähtäimet ilmeisesti tälläkin kaudella?

https://www.giant-bicycles.com/globa...our-team/26643

----------


## Kampinalle

Egan Bernal pahassa onnettomuudessa.

https://www.mtvuutiset.fi/artikkeli/...9962#gs.mwu3ua

----------


## Firlefanz

Bernalin vammojen laatu selvinnee paremmin niille jotka osaavat espanjaa:




Mutta minun ymmärrykseni mukaan vammat ovat vakavat ja laajat: reisiluun yläosan murtuma, polvilumpion avomurtuma (molemmat oikeassa jalassa) ja rintakehävammoja, ilmeisesti sisäistä verenvuotoa.

Paska juttu, toivottavasti jääkin vuoden paskimmaksi.

Joku kyyninen ja kieroluonteinen minäni on sitä mieltä että olisi saanut sattua jonkun toisen ajajan kohdalle. Olisi selvitty toteamuksella että sellaista sattuu, pyöräily on vaarallinen laji jota joudutaan harjoittelemaan muun liikenteen seassa.

----------


## huotah

@TheRaceRadio Twitterissä:




> Medical communication on the status of Egan Bernal. Femur and patella fractures have been operated on Hemopneumothorax is managed with chest tube. Thoracic spinal injuries are being operated on. Trying to avoid any injury to the spinal cord during surgery



@velonews:




> Latest: Egan Bernal has undergone surgery for spinal trauma and fractures to the knee and femur, state medical reports. He is to remain in intensive care for observation.



+
Sairaalan tiedotteesta nro 03 englanniksi käännettynä:




> "Spinal surgery for Egan Bernal successful. They stabilised the spine and preserved functionality"



Jos näihin tietoihin on luottamista niin pahin mahdollinen skenaario on vältetty mutta Bernalilla on edessä pitkä kuntoutus.

----------


## marco1

Pikaista paranemista Bernalille. Aika kovalla vauhdilla on tullut tälli koska kuvissa se bussin takaosassa ollut lommo on todella iso ja syvä.

----------


## Firlefanz

Pikainen voi tähänastisten arvailujen mukaan tarkoittaa mitä tahansa kuudesta kuukaudesta puoleentoista vuoteen ja paraneminen voi tarkoittaa ulkona ajamista tai jonkinlaiseen kisakuntoon pääsemistä.

Jonkun tiedon joka voi pitää paikkaansa tai olla pitämättä vauhtia oli 50 km/h. Bernalin kerrotaan ajaneen aika-ajopyörällä, mutta kuvissa muilla ajajilla näytti olevan maantiepyörät, joten jokin käännösvirheen tai väärinymmärryksen mahdollisuus siinäkin on.

Ensimmäisissä otsikoissa bussin kerrottiin olleen pysähdyksissä, mutta voisi kuvitella sen lähteneen juuri liikkeelle eli siirtyneen vasemmalle kun Ineos-kuskit olivat tulossa ohittamaan sitä. 


Jos jotain positiivista yrittää hakea, niin Bernal on onneksi vielä nuori mies, toisin kuin esimerkiksi Froome. Ja onhan sekin hienoa miten mm. Valverde, Sagan, Kwiatkowski ja monet muut kilpakumppanit ovat tiimikaverien lisäksi twiitanneet ja toivottaneet paluuta maanteille.

----------


## huotah

Ineoksen tiedote.



Maallikosta tämä kuulostaa pahemmalta kuin Froomen onnettomuus. Tämä kaikki vielä vanhojen selkävaivojen lisäksi... Toivottavasti Bernal toipuu tästä ja palaa vielä huipulle. Äskettäin uusittu soppari on voimassa muistaakseni kauden 2016 loppuun, joten aikaa kuntoutukseen pitäisi olla riittävästi.

----------


## paaton

Froomella meni lantio ja reisiluu. Bernalilla myös reisiluu. 
On kyllä tosi harmi. Mukavan ja rauhallisen oloinen kaveri.

 Mitähän tuossa tilanteessa on sattunut? Ei ole vaan huomattu bussin hiljentäneen vauhtia?

----------


## plr

Toivotaan, että Bernal saavuttaa vielä huippukunnon. Froome ei ole päässyt 2,5 vuotta loukkaantumisen jälkeen takaisin huipulle eikä se siitä ainakaan helpommaksi muutu, kun ikää tulee lisää. Tällaisiin loukkaantumisiin loppuu monen urheilijan ura.

----------


## r.a.i

> Pikainen voi tähänastisten arvailujen mukaan tarkoittaa mitä tahansa kuudesta kuukaudesta puoleentoista vuoteen ja paraneminen voi tarkoittaa ulkona ajamista tai jonkinlaiseen kisakuntoon pääsemistä.
> 
> Jonkun tiedon joka voi pitää paikkaansa tai olla pitämättä vauhtia oli 50 km/h. Bernalin kerrotaan ajaneen aika-ajopyörällä, mutta kuvissa muilla ajajilla näytti olevan maantiepyörät, joten jokin käännösvirheen tai väärinymmärryksen mahdollisuus siinäkin on.
> 
> Ensimmäisissä otsikoissa bussin kerrottiin olleen pysähdyksissä, mutta voisi kuvitella sen lähteneen juuri liikkeelle eli siirtyneen vasemmalle kun Ineos-kuskit olivat tulossa ohittamaan sitä. 
> 
> 
> Jos jotain positiivista yrittää hakea, niin Bernal on onneksi vielä nuori mies, toisin kuin esimerkiksi Froome. Ja onhan sekin hienoa miten mm. Valverde, Sagan, Kwiatkowski ja monet muut kilpakumppanit ovat tiimikaverien lisäksi twiitanneet ja toivottaneet paluuta maanteille.



Tallikaveri kertoo, että TT-pyörällä on ollut liikenteessä. Samalla Pidcock toteaa, että nykyiset tuulitunnelissa optimoidut TT-ajoasennot ovat turhan vaarallisia ajella liikenteen seassa, itsekin kasautti tt-pyörällä kesäkuussa. Noi proothan vetää kisoissa suljetulla tiellä pitkiä pätkiä katse alhaalla, treeneissä pitäis ajella pää pystymmässä. Pidcock ei kuitenkaan tarkemmin kerro mitä tuossa on lopulta käynyt, onko bussi tullut eteen vai ollut parkissa jne...

https://road.cc/content/news/pidcock...c-roads-289857

----------


## stenu

Huomenna illalla ajetaan cyclocrossin viestimaailmanmestaruudesta ekaa kertaa ikinä  :Hymy:

----------


## Firlefanz

^ Hymiöhän tuossa on perässä, mutta kun en tiedä kisasta muuta kuin että maantieltä tutut supertähdet loistavat poissaolollaan, niin täytyy kysyä mistä ihmeen amerikkalaisten keksimästä(?) ilmeisen epävirallisesta oheistapahtumasta oikein on kyse?

Mennäänkö maastohiihdon pariviesti- eli joukkusprinttityyliin vai enemmänkin juoksupuolelta maantieviestin tapaan?

----------


## stenu

Mä en tunne konseptia sen tarkemmin, mutta ”Mixed Relay” lukee GCN:n ohjelmatiedoissa eli sekaviesti se lienee ainakin. Juu ja ei ole ameriikkakeksintö vaan UCI:n. Liittyy samaan kuin Val Di Solen lumiradalla ajettu maailmancup eli siihen, että cyclocrossia yritetään ajaa talviolympialaisiin.

----------


## Firlefanz

"Team Relay" lienee virallinen nimi, vaikka joukkueet ovatkin (monella tapaa) mixed.

Uteliaana otin selvää: UCI siis kokeilee ja katsoo mitä osallistujat, yleisö, media ja kansallset liitot tykkäävät, mutta mitaleita ei jaeta (toisin kuin maantiellä jossa Team Time Trial Mixed Relay ajettiin - tai on kahdesti, Yorkshiressa ja Flanderissa, ajettu niin että joukkueen muodosti tavallaan kaksi erillistä joukkuetta, kolmen naista ja kolmen miestä, (Nyt en muista oliko näiden lähtöjärjestys määrätty vai vapaasti valittavissa.)

Alkuperäisen konseptin mukaan joukkueissa piti olla kuusi ajajaa jotka ajoivat yhden 3 km kierroksen: "The format is six riders each doing a lap, with the teams composed of one female  elite rider, one male elite rider, two female junior or under-23 riders,  and two male junior or under-23 riders. With this configuration,  nations can pick whatever start order they like." Mutta kun tuon koronapahalaisen takia (ja ehkä muistakin syistä)  useat joukkueet joutuisivat jäämään vajaalukuisina pois, kilpailu muutettiin ajettavaksi nelijäsenisin (kaksi mies- ja kaksi naisajajaa) joukkuein.



Mitä tulee cyclocrossista olympialajina, pitää ehkä sanoa never say never, vaikka se useammastakin tunnetusta syystä on nykyisellään sula mahdottomuus.

----------


## stenu

No olihan se ihan viihdyttävää katsottavaa. Olisi katsonut pitempäänkin. Belgit lähti vähän soitellen sotaan vain kahdella staralla ja ne jäi kolmanneksi. Italia yllätti ja jenkit oli kai siinä, missä niitten pitikin olla.

Rata kaipaisi parin päivän vesisadetta. Joku sometti päivällä, että 44-piikkistä vaatii eteen, jos mielii maailmanmestariksi.

----------


## Firlefanz

https://www.instagram.com/p/CZR-TDsFr1R/

----------


## -Sammy-

Cyclocrossin mm-kisojen rata oli ihan vitsi. Kovapohjaista baanaa koko ajan. Ei mitään teknistä haastetta. Miten tuo on voinut mennä läpi?

Sent from my SM-G970F using Tapatalk

----------


## Ari Fill

Tänään Anniina Ahtosalo ajoi mainiosti seitsemänneksi (7.) Vuelta CV Feminasissa!

----------


## Sanna04

Kuudes näyttää viralliset tulokset. Liityin tuolta tiimin sivuilta postituslistalle, jospa vaikka sieltä tulisi samanlaisia uutispäivityksiä kisoista kuin Trekiltä. Olisi ihan mielenkiintoista seurata miten kisojen tulokset syntyy, oliko tuossa Anniina vetojuhtana neljänneksi tulleelle Susanne Andersenille vai mikä on ollut taktiikka.

https://www.procyclingstats.com/race...as/2022/result

Samaan syssyyn voisin muuten suositella myös sivustoa https://firstcycling.com/ Näyttää nopean käyttökokemuksen perusteella ihan pätevältä ja selkeältä tulossivustolta tuohon procyclingstatsin oheen.

----------


## Kommuutteri

> Tänään Anniina Ahtosalo ajoi mainiosti seitsemänneksi (7.) Vuelta CV Feminasissa!




Yllä oleva kuva on muutama sekunti ennen maaliin tuloa. Jos en väärin ymmärrä, niin Anniina on tuo keltapaitainen kaatuneen takana. Seuraavina sekunteina näkyy kuinka hän täpärästi välttää kaatumisen ajamalla käytännössä kaatuneen jalan yli. Ja vauhtia on 40. On tuo melekosta hommaa  . Ja joo, näytti vetävän kärkikuskia hieman ennen.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## PeeHoo

Nairo Quintanalla pyörä on kulkenut hyvin helmikuussa, tosin vastus ei ole ollut ihan kovinta luokkaa.

  Voitto: Tour des Alpes Maritimes et du Var (2.1).
  Voitto: Tour de la Provence (2.Pro)

----------


## PeeHoo

Egan Bernal on päässyt sairaalasta, mutta toipuminen kestää pitkään.
En ole löytänyt tietoa bussikolarin systä.

----------


## huotah

> Egan Bernal on päässyt sairaalasta, mutta toipuminen kestää pitkään.
> *En ole löytänyt tietoa bussikolarin systä.*



Bernal ajoi tien laitaan pysäköidyn bussin perään. Syynä luultavasti se että hän ei havainnut bussia. Tapauksesta kiertävästä videosta näkee että Bernalilla oli tilanteessa vauhtia reippaasti eikä näyttänyt tekevän mitään jarruttaakseen tai väistääkseen bussia.

----------


## Firlefanz

Nairo Quintana oli viime vuonnakin tähän aikaan hyvässä vedossa. Toivotaan että helmikuu ei jää kauden huipuksi vaan heinäkuussakin kulkee niin että pallopaitaa ja osuusvoittoja ja ehkä hyvää kokonaissijoitustakin voi realistisesti häneltä odottaa. Muuten on hieno nähdä että vanha kunnon hyökkäävä Nairo on palannut Movistarin vuosien jälkeen.

Jos ei ole lukenut niin monta artikkelia että loput ovat maksumuurin takana, tämä on ihan luettava juttu:
https://cyclingtips.com/2022/02/egan...ainful-detail/


Alkuperäinen espanjaksi:
https://www.semana.com/nacion/articu...lejico/202256/


Onnettomuudesta Bernal kertoo ajaneensa maantiepyörillä olleiden joukkuekavereidensa edellä, tiimin auto perässään. Kertoo katsoneensa eteensä, tie oli tyhjä. Muistaa katsoneensa mittaria, 58 km/h, myötätuuli ja loiva alamäki. Kertoo kuinka näki mittarista vauhdin kasvavan ja hetki ennen yhteentörmäystä se oli 62 km/h. Sitten hän olikin jo maassa eikä saanut henkeä...

Eli ilmeisesti vain hemmetin huono tuuri yhdessä aika-ajopyörän ajoasennon kanssa. Viisi tai kymmenen sekunttia pää alhaalla ja/tai katse alaspäin väärään aikaan...

Pientä ihmetystä herättää (1) ettei tiimiauto ajanut edellä ja (2) ettei sieltä nähty bussia ja varoitettu ajajaa äänimerkillä.

----------


## -Sammy-

> Bernal ajoi tien laitaan pysäköidyn bussin perään. Syynä luultavasti se että hän ei havainnut bussia. Tapauksesta kiertävästä videosta näkee että Bernalilla oli tilanteessa vauhtia reippaasti eikä näyttänyt tekevän mitään jarruttaakseen tai väistääkseen bussia.



Varmaankin syy oli, että ajoi TT-pyörällä aika-ajoasennossa.

Sent from my SM-G970F using Tapatalk

----------


## Firlefanz

> Varmaankin syy oli, että ajoi TT-pyörällä aika-ajoasennossa.



Eihän se yksinään riitä onnettomuuden syntyyn. Muutenhan kaikki ajaisivat aika-ajoissa heti ensimmäisessä mutkassa ulos.

----------


## Hääppönen

Mitenhän Nairon välit joukkueen muihin jäseniin? Onko mahdollista, että Nairo on kasvanut henkisesti ja hyväksytään joukkueeseen?

----------


## -Sammy-

> Eihän se yksinään riitä onnettomuuden syntyyn. Muutenhan kaikki ajaisivat aika-ajoissa heti ensimmäisessä mutkassa ulos.



No ei tietenkään. Enpä jaksanut alkaa juurta jaksaen selittelemään. Normaaliliikenteen seassa tuosta positiosta paskakaan eteenpäin, eikä nähnyt Bernal sitä bussiakaan.

Sent from my SM-G970F using Tapatalk

----------


## paaton

Tekiköhän QS tämän päiväisen tarkoituksella? Tänään siis UAEssa täysin flatti etappi ja kirimiesten viimeinen paikka.
ja HATKA vei etapin.

Cavendish kaatui toissapäivänä, eikä ollut eilenkään kirikunnossa. Mielestäni tänään Quick-Step veti mukavetoa pelotonin keulassa. Samalla äijällä tosi pitkiä stinttejä, vaikka matkaa oli enää 10km ja aikaeroa 1:30. Siinä vaiheessa kun muut tiimit heräsivät ja alkoivat vetää joukkueena, olikin jo aivan liian myöhäistä.
Jäätävä virhe alpecinilta ja muilta todellisilta kirijoukkueilta.

----------


## Firlefanz

Team Novo Nordiskin Joonas Henttalalta on näköjään kotimaassa mm. hiihtäen vietetty isyysloma nyt ohi: tuorein Strava-merkintä kertoo että lenkille on lähdetty Gironasta. Ja kuten hyvään maantiepyöräilytapaan kuuluu, rakkaasta fillarista - ja tässsä tapauksessa työvälineestä - on otettu kuvakin:



(Argon 18 on tallin pyöräsponsori 2022-23.)


Team Novo Nordiskin maaliskuun kilpailuohjelmaan kuuluu kisoja Kreikassa, Sloveniassa ja Italiassa.

----------


## marco1

Strada Bianchessa Pogacarin lähtö porukasta 50km maalista oli aika tyrmäävä suoritus.

----------


## PeeHoo

Huh, huh, uulenpuuska kaatoi porukkaa Strade Bianchessa.

----------


## vesa väkevä

On se. Gilbert 60 km Flanderissa v. 2019. Froome 80 km Girossa v.2018.

----------


## Firlefanz

Ei ehkä vuoden urheilukuva mutta varsin onnistunut otos eiliseltä löytyy täältä.

"Julian Alaphilippe goes flying in the dramatic collision. Photograph: Tim de Waele/Getty Images"


Alaphilippe ja Valverde joutuivat lähtemään yli kahden minuutin takaa-ajoon. Tiesj Benoot, Victor Campenaerts, Michael Matthews, Matej Mohoric, Gianni Vermeersch ja Michael Gogl keskeyttivät. En sano että voittaja olisi ollut toinen, mutta kisa olisi varmasti ollut hieman toisenlainen.

 Pogacarkin oli nurin samassa rytäkässä, mutta selvisi muita vähemmällä eli pääsi nopeammin jatkamaan kilpailoua.

----------


## PeeHoo

Ns. positiivinen ongelma...
Maanantaina: Katsonko Pariisi-Nizzaa vai Tirreno-Adriaticoa suorana?
Tirreno-Adriaticon eka etappi on aika-ajo, ei nousuja, ei laskuja. Mutkiakin ain muutama, mutta aika jyrkkiä, varsinki aika-ajofillareille.

----------


## callahan

https://www.hs.fi/urheilu/art-2000008662962.html

Ammattipyöräilijä sai etappivoitosta palkinnoksi seksilelun

----------


## PeeHoo

Pariisi-Nizza-ajon ekalla etapilla yksi talli selvästi yli muiden.

----------


## Firlefanz

^ Jotain melkein pelottavalla tavalla - enkä nyt takoita dopingin varjoa - komeaa noissa kolmoisvoitoissa on sen lisäksi että ne ovat niin harvinaisia tapauksia. Nyt mukana taisi olla myös muiden huipputiimien jonkinlainen kollektiivinen päivän etapin väärinluku ja tilanteen väärinarviointi.

Yritin muistella kovasti, mutta päähän tuli vain vuoden 1996 Paris-Roubaix eli:




Mutta onhan näitä 1,2,3- voittoja ollut senkin jälkeen, vaikkei yhdessäkään monumentissa tai edes klassikossa tai suuren ympäriajon etapilla?

(Nopealla haulla "podium sweep" en tosin löytänyt kuin maajoukkueiden kolmoisvoittoja naisten kisoissa.)

----------


## Firlefanz

> Ei ehkä vuoden urheilukuva mutta/.../




https://cyclingtips.com/2022/03/a-mo...trade-bianche/

https://cyclingtips.com/2022/03/behi...pe-somersault/

----------


## Hääppönen

Offarina tähän kohtaan noiden kuvien ja koko tuosta syntyneen hässäkän laukaisema muisto muutaman vuoden takaa; suuri vastarinta levyjarrujen käytöstä maantiepyörissä. Silloinhan "asiantuntijat" eli muutosvastarinnan edustajat esittivät, että jarrulevyt tulevat sekä tappamaan että raatelemaan kuskeja sankoin joukoin kasoissa. Taitaa vieläkin olla aika pienet kuolintilastot.

----------


## PeeHoo

Pariisi-Nizza tänään 7.3.2022, ei isoja mäkiä.
https://cdn.cyclingstage.com/images/...ge-2-route.jpg

----------


## Firlefanz

Sivaria luvassa, tosin voimakkuudeltaan ehkä siinä ja siinä riittääkö se hajottamaan porukan jos esimerkiksi Quick-Step päättää yrittää jotain. Mutta ainahan katsojana saa toivoa...


PS Viimeisin kolmoisvoitto jonka lolen onnistunut löytämään oli silloisen Etixx - Quick-Stepin neloisvoitto Ronde van Zeeland Seaportsissa vuonna 2015. Mukana ei tässä UCI Europe Tourin tosin ollut kuin kaksi muuta WT-tason joukkuetta, LottoNL - Jumbo ja Lotto Soudal.

----------


## PeeHoo

Fabio Jakobsenin loppukiri oli mahtava Pariisi-Nizzassa!

----------


## Firlefanz

> Viimeisin kolmoisvoitto jonka lolen onnistunut löytämään oli silloisen Etixx - Quick-Stepin neloisvoitto Ronde van Zeeland Seaportsissa vuonna 2015. Mukana ei tässä UCI Europe Tourin tosin ollut kuin kaksi muuta WT-tason joukkuetta, LottoNL - Jumbo ja Lotto Soudal.




Viime viikon keskiviikkona:



https://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Trofeo_Laigueglia_2022

----------


## paaton

> Pariisi-Nizza-ajon ekalla etapilla yksi talli selvästi yli muiden.



Tämä tulee saamaan jatkoa. Mulle tuli yllätyksenä rohan denniksen siirtyminen jumboon. Nyt on vetureita roglicilla. 

Tänään siis tempossa 1-3 taas jumbolle.

----------


## Superflyer

> Tämä tulee saamaan jatkoa. Mulle tuli yllätyksenä rohan denniksen siirtyminen jumboon. Nyt on vetureita roglicilla. 
> 
> Tänään siis tempossa 1-3 taas jumbolle.



Näiden lisäksi ainakin on 1994 Fleche Wallonie päättyi Gewiss-tallin kolmoisvoittoon. No, poikien vauhti paljastuikin myöhemmin tohtori Ferrarin appelsiinimehun tehostamiseksi.

Toinen mielenkiintoinen tapaus on Paris-Nice 1999 avausetappi, jossa Rabobankilla oli 7 polkijaa top 10:ssä. Tosin Rabobank ei voittanut kyseistä etappia.

Nämä tuli esille Cycling Podcastin viimeisimmässä jaksossa.

----------


## pulmark

Brandon tuli ihan hyvällä rytmillä Colnagolla tänään Col de La Muren nousua. Mun kuvaajakamu ihan innoissaan. Kuva räpätty just ennen nousun viimeistä mutkaa.

Hieno nousu tuo Mure. Jäin nyt ajamatta kun tuli niin kiire lähtö että yleensä ehti katsomaan kisaa tuossa nousussa. Katsojia oli paikan päällä nousun lopussa ehkä 50-70 henkeä, hyvin oli tilaa. Sää oli pilvinen ja aika kolea. Untsikka oli tarpeeseen. Täytyy kyllä palata keväämmällä.

----------


## Superflyer

Tänään oli Tirrenossa ja Pariisi-Nizzassa (vai Paris-Nice) kunnon loppuhuipennukset, molemmat tyylikkäitä omalla tavallaan. Roglicin loppukiihdytys
oli uskomaton: kaikki tiesi että se tulee mutta silti mies karkasi.

Tirrenossa Pantanin lempinousu Carpegna . Kapea, mutkainen ja jyrkkä ja lunta päällä. Lasku varsinkin oli jännä, laskijat olivat aika jäässä. No Pogihan se sitten vetäisi 40 sekunnin kaulan hetkessä 4 kilsaa ennen huippua ja Vingegaard, Landa, Mas ja Porte jäivät kinastelemaan keskenään.

Onhan tää kaveri ihan uskomaton. Maalissa minuutin edellä kaikkia.

Evenepoel näyttää jääneen kauas taakse, ei ole Pogin haastajaksi hänestä.

----------


## pulmark

https://tiz-cycling.io/video/tirreno...-6-full-stage/

Loppulasku oli kyl aika jännä. Pogagar meinasi ajaa vähän leveäksi parissa mutkassa. Mas näytti kaatuvan ihan yllättäen, oisko varjossa olltu vähän liukasta tai roskaa yms. Porte oli lähellä ajaa ulos yhdessä kurvissa.

Tanskan Vingegaard oli hyvä, toivottavasti sais 1-kuskin roolin edes Vueltassa jos Roglic 1-kuski Tourilla ja Dumoulin tai Foss ? Girossa.

----------


## PeeHoo

Egan Bernal on jo päässyt aloittamaan treenauksen!

----------


## paaton

> https://tiz-cycling.io/video/tirreno...-6-full-stage/
> 
> Loppulasku oli kyl aika jännä. Pogagar meinasi ajaa vähän leveäksi parissa mutkassa. Mas näytti kaatuvan ihan yllättäen, oisko varjossa olltu vähän liukasta tai roskaa yms. Porte oli lähellä ajaa ulos yhdessä kurvissa.
> 
> Tanskan Vingegaard oli hyvä, toivottavasti sais 1-kuskin roolin edes Vueltassa jos Roglic 1-kuski Tourilla ja Dumoulin tai Foss ? Girossa.



Vähän liian jänniä tuollaiset loppulaskut. Tekninen lasku on ok, jos assu on puhdasta ja sileää. Vaatii taitoa ja paras laskija voittaa.  Mas kaatui tosiaan keskeltä letkaa osuttuaan märkään likaiseen kohtaan. Tuollainen on aivan tuurista kiinni. Äijät treenanneet talvet täysillä ja kausi voi olla pilalla kerrasta. 

Vingegaard tulee tosiaan olemaan vahva tänä vuonna. Onneksi saivat ajettua vielä etapin komeasti loppuun landan kanssa. En oikein tajunnut, mitä vingegaard alkoi mussuttamaan landalle pogan lähdettyä? Landa oli vetänyt koko vuoren alun ja nosti taas kerran vauhtia kärjestä jyrkkään kohtaan. Onhan tuo aika uskomatonta. Tinttaat itse kovaa ja poga vaan katoaa.
Kenelläkään ei tule olemaan tänä vuonna mitään mahdollusuuksia pogacaria vastaan aika hullua.

Yates totesi vähän samaa roglicista. Oli sitä mieltä, ettei roglic edes hengitä siinä vaiheessa kun muut läähättävät täysillä  :Hymy:  Äijät yrittää iskeä kolmestaan vuorotellen roglicia vastaan. Näyttihän tuo hetken aikaa hyvältä taktiikalta, kunnes roglic päätti alkaa ajamaan...

----------


## plr

> Carpegna



Stravassa meni myös koko KOM-kärki uusiksi. Oli hieno katsoa kisaa, kun on ajanut Cipon itsekin monta kertaa.

----------


## pulmark

https://lanternerouge.com.au/2022/03...atico-stage-6/

Pogacarilla normiveto Carpegnalla 6.5W/kg. Pantani ajanut joskus tuoreilla jaloilla yli 3min nopeammin tuon mäen n. 8W/kg, huimia lukemia.

Ranskalaisista Pinot ajoi myös ihan normivedon tuohon mäkeen eli oisko pitkään kestäneet selkävaivat ? selätetty.

https://lanternerouge.com.au/2022/01...nd-its-impact/

LR on muuten yo. wattipoliisin, Twitter-nimimerkki Naichacan tekemä mielenkiintoinen artikkeli miten pystyy arvioimaan energiankulutusta ja kisan aikaisen tankkauksen merkitystä kisan kuluessa. Yksinkertaistettuna lasketaan energiankulutus eli kilojoule/kuskin paino/tunti ennen kisan ratkaisuhetkiä ja sitten mitataan paljonko kuluu energiaa tai mitkä on watit/kg niissä ratkaisupaikoissa. Muun muassa Stravan Sauce laajennuksella pystyy noita arvioita tekemään.

Naichacan artikkelin mukaan Nibali ollut aikoinaan todella hyvä tankkaamaan glykogeenivarastot ja hyvä hyödyntämään kehon rasvoja energianlähteenä. Nykyisistä ajajista M-A Lopez ja myös Pogacar on hyviä eli pärjäävät pitkillä etapeilla joissa useita nousuja jotka kuluttaa energiaa.

----------


## paaton

Wout on aivan uskomaton. Kaverin kanssa jo tuossa viikolla mietittiin, mitä woutille on käynyt. Tippui mäissä suht helposti, eikä kiri ollut enää ehkä entisen veroinen.Tuo oli takuulla jumbon suunnitelma. Säästellään woutia päivään, jossa häntä oikeasti tarvitaan. 

Wout veti tänään kuin eläin noita viimeisiä mäkiä. 14% seinää. Tiputtaa nairon. Säätelee tehojaan, jotta roglic pysyy peesissä. Lopun 15km alamäki/tasamaa pätkällä vetää yatesin tekemän 27s eron kiinni. 42s olisi riittänyt yatesille koko tourin voittoon.

Ilman woutia roglic olisi taas kerran menettänyt viimeisenä päivänä paidan.

----------


## Laroute

Olisiko Wout esitellyt näyttelijän taitojaan viimeisessä mäessä. Kovin irvisteli ja oli putoamassa kärjestä. Tästä varmasti infottiin Nairoa. Sitten Wout teki sen pienen yrityksen, johon Nairo ei heti reagoinut, koska ajatteli, että ryytyneen miehen viimeinen "kuolleen kissan pomppu", ennen putoamista. Primos otti kuitenkin heti peesin ja Nairo ajatteli, että lirutellen tulee kiinni, koska Wout on yrityksen jälkeen jäämässä porukasta. Kas kummaa, kun Nairo oli hieman jäänyt, niin "kuollut mies" heräsikin vetämään hullun lailla. Primosin kuola valui yhdessä kuvassa 30 cm pitkänä soirona, kun yritti pysyä Woutin perässä.

Kyllä oli Yates tänään iskussa, kun veti suuren eron viimeisessä mäessä. Odotin, että kaksikko vetää hänet kiinni, mutta väsyneiltä parivaljakko vaikutti.

----------


## paaton

> Olisiko Wout esitellyt näyttelijän taitojaan viimeisessä mäessä. Kovin irvisteli ja oli putoamassa kärjestä. Tästä varmasti infottiin Nairoa. Sitten Wout teki sen pienen yrityksen, johon Nairo ei heti reagoinut, koska ajatteli, että ryytyneen miehen viimeinen "kuolleen kissan pomppu", ennen putoamista. Primos otti kuitenkin heti peesin ja Nairo ajatteli, että lirutellen tulee kiinni, koska Wout on yrityksen jälkeen jäämässä porukasta. Kas kummaa, kun Nairo oli hieman jäänyt, niin "kuollut mies" heräsikin vetämään hullun lailla. Primosin kuola valui yhdessä kuvassa 30 cm pitkänä soirona, kun yritti pysyä Woutin perässä.



 Ensinnäkin wout painaa 76kg, 17kg enemmän kuin nairo. Tuossa vikassa mäessä oli pitkiä pätkiä 14% kohtia. Se voi oikeasti vähän irvistyttää. Wout joutuu tuottamaan aivan käsittämättömiä watteja.

Toisekseen wout ei todellakaan yrittänyt irti. Hän oli tuolla vain ja ainoastaan roglicin apukuskina. 

Wout ei todellakaan herännyt vetämään hullun lailla. Se vetää tasaisesti älyttömän kovaa koko ajan. Kun mäki loivenee, niin puhtaat watit alkavat puhumaan. Jyrkemmissä kohdissa nämä alle 60kg kuskit seuraavat suht helposti. Siten kun alkaa tuollainen false flatti, niin mäkioravat saavat ottaa woutista suht tiukan peesin. Myös roglic meinasi tippua tuossa ja woutin piti varmaankin säädellä tehojaan.

----------


## Laroute

Toki tiesin Woutin olevan Primozin apukuskina. Joka tapauksessa hän teki kovan kiihdytyksen hetki sen jälkeen, kun oli äärirajoilla. Sillä nykäyksellä saatiin Nairolta jalat alta ja hän putosi.

----------


## paaton

> Toki tiesin Woutin olevan Primozin apukuskina. Joka tapauksessa hän teki kovan kiihdytyksen hetki sen jälkeen, kun oli äärirajoilla. Sillä nykäyksellä saatiin Nairolta jalat alta ja hän putosi.



Piti katsoa tuo kohta. Nairohan tippui suoraan vetoon kolmantena miehenä peesistä. Ei siis ollut edes mitään kiihdytystä. Mäki vaan loiveni.

----------


## Hääppönen

> Toki tiesin Woutin olevan Primozin apukuskina. Joka tapauksessa hän teki kovan kiihdytyksen hetki sen jälkeen, kun oli äärirajoilla. Sillä nykäyksellä saatiin Nairolta jalat alta ja hän putosi.



Nairosta on tullut uran alkuvuosien suurien lupauksien petettyä täysin selkeä luuseri. Kuuluu "suurten mitättömyyksien ryhmään".

----------


## paaton

> Nairosta on tullut uran alkuvuosien suurien lupauksien petettyä täysin selkeä luuseri. Kuuluu "suurten mitättömyyksien ryhmään".



No älkäähän nyt nairoa mollatko. Hänhän voitti jo alkukaudella hyvin. Tänäänkin pitää nairolle antaa pisteet yrittämisestä. Joskus aiemmin olisi vain peesannut, nyt oikeasti yritti tehdä ratkaisua. 

Mutta monella tallilla on kyllä edessä suuria ongelmia. Mitä tehdä pogacarille? On täysin ylivoimainen tällä hetkellä.
Tosin tuo saattaa olla kisojen kannalta pelkkää plussaa. Välttämättä ei ole enää mitään tylsiä tasamaaetappeja. Nyt GC kisaankin pitää yrittää ratkaisua sivutuulissa.

----------


## pulmark

Wattipoliisi laski S. Yatesille Col d'Eze (6,04km; 7,83%; 473m) seuraavat lukemat: 16,51min, 21,49km/h, 1684 VAM ja 6,57w/kg.

Todella hyvä veto viikon ajeluiden päätteeksi ja tähän aikaan vuodesta. Wout oli vajaa puoli minuuttia hitaampi, mutta hän joutui odottelee Roglicia pariin otteeseen.

----------


## paaton

> Wattipoliisi laski S. Yatesille Col d'Eze (6,04km; 7,83%; 473m) seuraavat lukemat: 16,51min, 21,49km/h, 1684 VAM ja 6,57w/kg.
> 
> Todella hyvä veto viikon ajeluiden päätteeksi ja tähän aikaan vuodesta.



Woutille tuon lukeman on oltava jotain hurjaa.

Primoz arveli pukeutuneensa alussa yli. Olihan tuo keli älytön. +7c ja vettä. Vuoren huipulla varmaan viileämpääkin?

Muutenkin hyvää juttua kisan kulusta. Nyt wout oli tosiaan suunniteltu viimeiseksi apukuskiksi. Ei siis polttanur kynttilää aiemmin. Aika kova plääni tuokin, kun tiedossa oli 14% jyrkkyys, mutta on siellä tietysti wattidataa katseltu.

https://www.cyclingweekly.com/racing...man-half-motor

----------


## Superflyer

Kyllä saa Primoz ostaa muutaman belgialaisen oluen Nizzasta Woutille kiitokseksi. Yates on kova mies puskemaan watteja yksinkin joten ihan kuka tahansa ei olisi saanut Yatesia tarpeeksi kiinni. Jos Roglicilla olisi ollut joku muu apukuski, esim Kruiswijk tai Laporte, olisi saattanut voitto mennä siinä. Loppupätkän tasainen osuus tasoitti pelin, mutta mielestäni vain WvAn ansiosta.

----------


## huotah

Wout on kertonut olleensa viime vuonna liian hyvässä kunnossa heti alkukaudesta, tälle vuodelle kuntohuippu onkin sitten ajoitettu myöhemmäksi. Mitäköhän sieltä on vielä tulossa...

----------


## PeeHoo

Keskiviikkona 16.3.2022 ajetaan 103:tta kertaa Milano-Torino-ajo. Jostain syystä ei ole yhtä suosittu kuin esim. Milano-San Remo tms, aikka se on UCIn listalla ykkösluokan kisa. Pitäisikö pituutta lisätä kilometrillä, että saataisiin 200 km täteen?

Category: Men EliteUCI Tour: UCI ProSerie

----------


## paaton

> Wout on kertonut olleensa viime vuonna liian hyvässä kunnossa heti alkukaudesta, tälle vuodelle kuntohuippu onkin sitten ajoitettu myöhemmäksi. Mitäköhän sieltä on vielä tulossa...



Juu, tuota arvelin myös syyksi vähän löysempiin päiviin viime viikolla. Siis miettii takuulla jumbon kanssa tarkemmin, että kokonaisrasitus pysyy treenin kannalta hallittuna. 

Vaikka wout oli viime vuonna huikeassa kondiksessa, niin MM:t ottivat takuulla päähän. Se paras kunto olikin mennyt jo ohi. Alaphilippe taas on kunnon ajoituksessa loistava. Näyttää välillä ajavan fiiliksen mukaan ja iskevän missä sattuu. Kummasti hän on kuitenkin aina MM:n kohdalla parhaassa kunnossa.

----------


## paaton

Olisi jännä tietää woutin tehoja nizzan viimeisen etapin lopusta. Siis toiseksi viimeisen vuoren alusta maaliin asti.

----------


## Hääppönen

> Keskiviikkona 16.3.2022 ajetaan 103:tta kertaa Milano-Torino-ajo. Jostain syystä ei ole yhtä suosittu kuin esim. Milano-San Remo tms, aikka se on UCIn listalla ykkösluokan kisa. Pitäisikö pituutta lisätä kilometrillä, että saataisiin 200 km täteen?
> 
> Category: Men EliteUCI Tour: UCI ProSerie



Näyttää Jaakko säilyneen lähtölistalla: https://www.milanotorino.it/en/squad...-citroen-team/

----------


## Firlefanz

> Näyttää Jaakko säilyneen lähtölistalla: https://www.milanotorino.it/en/squad...-citroen-team/



En haluaisi olla huonojen uutisten tuoja, mutten oikein tiedä miten pitäisi tulkita se että kun AG2R Citroên Team pari tuntia sitten julkisti joukkueensa, siinä oli vain kuusi ajajaa:



https://twitter.com/AG2RCITROENTEAM/...77469822447616

Onko Hänninen sairastunut tai onko hänellä jokin sellainen vaiva joka estää osallistumisen? Ja jos, niin miksi joukkue ei ole vaihtanut hänen tilalleen varamiestä (tai, no, voihan olla ettei reissuun olettu varamiestä mukaan, mutta eihän matka olisi ollut pitkä kotiin jääneelle varamiehellekään)?

----------


## Hääppönen

Tällä kertaa ei viestintuojaa ammuta. :Hymy:  Onnetonta on AG2R:n tiedottaminen.

----------


## paaton

A-J Juntunen eilen mukana ronde van drenthessä. Oli komea katsoa kisaa eurosportilta.

 A-J oli tiimi kaverin kanssa viimeisessä 15 kuskin porukassa, josta voittajaa alettiin hakkaamaan esille. Dries de bond, hoffsetter, Timo roosen...

----------


## Firlefanz

Ne kaksi Abloc Continental Teamin ajajaa olivat Joren Bloem (5.) ja Tomas Kopecky (14.) Kova suoritus kun mukana oli puolen tusinaa WT-joukkuettakin.

A-J Juntunen taisi olla työnsä tehnyt ja ehkä kaikkensakin antanut ennen lähetyksen alkua?

----------


## paaton

> Ne kaksi Abloc Continental Teamin ajajaa olivat Joren Bloem (5.) ja Tomas Kopecky (14.) Kova suoritus kun mukana oli puolen tusinaa WT-joukkuettakin.
> 
> A-J Juntunen taisi olla työnsä tehnyt ja ehkä kaikkensakin antanut ennen lähetyksen alkua?



Ei kai. Kyllä A-J eli numero 107 oli mukana siinä aivan lopussa olevassa 15hlö ryhmässä. Selostajakin mainitsi hänet todella useaan kertaan. Vähän yllätti, kun A-J olikin tuloslistalla noin alhaalla. Ilmeisesti löi jalan suoraksi aivan lopussa.

Tai ehkä tuossa ryhmässä oli mukana kolmaskin ab:n kuski ja A-J tippui hieman aiemmin.

----------


## paaton

En minä ollut unessa illalla. Kyllä A-J on tuossa kakkos porukassa, josta kärki juuri irtosi, vielä aivan lopussakin mukana, eikä muita ab:n kuskeja näy. Vai onkohan tuossa lähtölistassa virhe, eikä A-J olekkaan nro 107, jolloin selostajakin oli väärässä henkilössä?

https://www.procyclingstats.com/race...2022/startlist

Edit: Juu, stravan mukaan tosiaan numeroissa virhe.

----------


## Firlefanz

A-J ajoi numerolla 106. Kopecky oli 107 (ja Bloem 102).

https://www.rondevandrenthe.nl/besta...e-13-03-22.pdf

Eurosportin jälkilähetyksessä oli englanninkielinen selostus (ja hyvänä selostajana se  naispuolinen hollantilainen jonka nimeä en nyt saa päähäni) ja sielläkin ihmeteltiin välillä miten ajajien numerot kahdessa eri aikaan saadussa lähtölistassa eivät täsmänneet.

PS Ihme laji tämä maantiepyöräily! Tuosta kilpaliun omilta sivuilta löytyvä lähtölista ei sekään pitänyt kaikin osin paikkaansa, ei ajajien numeroiden eikä ajajienkaan. Viidenneksi tullut Joren Bloem ajoi numerolla 104, Juntusen ja Kopeckyn numerot sentään olivat samat kuin virallisessa tulosluettelossa. ABC:n ajajista ainakin kaksi oli vaihtunut.

https://www.rondevandrenthe.nl/besta...-achterhes.pdf

PPS Abloc on - kuten selostaja kisan aikana kertoi - alkoholiton olut jota sporttioluenakin markkinoidaan. (Ja jokin muu selitys sotkuihin täytyy olla kuin too much Belgian beer...)

----------


## PeeHoo

Egan Bernal kertoi, että ajoi 62 km/h vauhdilla pysähtyneen bussin perään. Oli juuri katsonut mittaria. Olisiko onneettomuuden syy liian pitkä mittariin tuijottaminen? Mknusta vaikuttaa siltä. Onneksi selvisi hengissä ja liikuntakykyisenä.
Linkki yhteen juttuun: https://allescorts1.com/egan-bernal-...us-at-62-km-h/
*Egan Bernal reveals details of training accident for the first time: ‘I crashed into the bus at 62 km/h’*

----------


## PeeHoo

*Milano-San Remo* ajetaan lauantaina 19.3.2022, nyt oikeaan aikaan vuodesta!
Vain kolme oikeaa nousua. Kahden viimeisen kohdalla on jo paljon kilmetrjä takana ja yleensä syntyy eroja.

*Mukana mm.*
* Pogažar Tadej
* Van Aert Wout
* Rogliž Primož
* Philipsen Jasper
* Mohori? Matej
* Nizzolo Giacomo
* Jakobsen Fabio
* Matthews Michael
* Ulissi Diego
* Caruso Damiano





Ja loppu alamäkeä.

----------


## paaton

Ensimmäinen kerta, kun wout, poga ja roglic kohtaavat tänä vuona. Veikkaan taas arpajaisia poggion jälkeen. Vetohalukkuus on aika vähässä viimeisillä kilometreillä woutin kanssa.

----------


## marco1

https://www.goodreads.com/book/show/...-the-monuments
Tuosta löytyy tyrmäävä määrä detaljeja tästäkin kisasta mutta vähän hukkuu fokus välillä.

----------


## paaton

Miten jumbon joukkue? Onko woutilla tiimikaveria, joka nousee mäen mukana?

----------


## paaton

Niin tietysti roglic ja laporte! Nyt on kyllä jumbolla sen verran kova setti poggioon, ettei pogan voitto ole ollenkaan varmaa.

----------


## Hääppönen

Pogacar osaa käyttää muiden junia hyväkseen hienosti. Pelkona kuitenkin, että homma menee kyttäilyksi.

----------


## paaton

Niin tuon vuoksi tarvitaan ainakin yksi apukuski woutille loppuun

----------


## PeeHoo

*Milano-San Remo*
• Pogažar sairas, kai lievästi ja lähtee ajamaan
• Caleb Evan sairas, ei aja
• Sairaslistalla myös Jasper Stuyven, Julian Alaphilippe ja Sonny Colbrelli, eivät kai lähde kisaan

----------


## paaton

> *Milano-San Remo*
> • Pogažar sairas, kai lievästi ja lähtee ajamaan
> • Caleb Evan sairas, ei aja
> • Sairaslistalla myös Jasper Stuyven, Julian Alaphilippe ja Sonny Colbrelli, eivät kai lähde kisaan



Mutta vaihdossa saadaan Mathieu van der Poel!

----------


## Hääppönen

Onko joku kuullut UCI:n selitystä/kantaa venäläisurheilijoiden sulkemisesta kisatoiminnasta? Elääkö pyöräily yhteiskunnan ulkopuolella?

----------


## Firlefanz

Entä miten jalkapallo? En ole seurannut, mutta onko FIFA tai UEFA sulkenut venäläiset pelaajat seurajoukkueiden sarjoista?

UCI ei kai ole perustellut ratkaisuaan tämän kummemmin:





> The UCI wishes to clarify that Russian and Belarusian licence-holders  are authorised to take part in events on the UCI International Calendar  with their respective teams *provided they are registered with a UCI Team that is neither Russian nor Belarusian*.  Russian and Belarusian riders can also participate in UCI International  Calendar events if individual registration is authorised.
> 
> Any  participation of Russian or Belarusian athletes must be in a neutral  capacity, and organisers are requested to withdraw any reference to  Russia or Belarus, including the name, emblems, acronyms and flags, and  replace them with a neutral reference or denomination on all  event-related documents and in line with instructions to be provided by  the UCI. 
> The decision not to impose a blanket ban on Russian and  Belarusian athletes at all international events is based on obtaining a  balance of all interests. In particular, it is a question of taking into  account the contractual rights of the riders and teams concerned, and  not to unjustly penalise teams that are not Russian or Belarusian.

----------


## marco1

Yllättävän paljon ketjuja tippui Milano-Sanremossa, onneksi sentään voittaja ei ratkennut teknisillä ongelmilla vaan ajotaito ja jalat päättivät.

----------


## r.a.i

> Yllättävän paljon ketjuja tippui Milano-Sanremossa, onneksi sentään voittaja ei ratkennut teknisillä ongelmilla vaan ajotaito ja jalat päättivät.



Ja dropperi-tolppa  :Hymy:

----------


## PeeHoo

*Milano-San Remo 2022*
Komea loppu!


*Rnk*
*Rider*
*Team*
*Time*

1
MOHORIC Matej
Bahrain - Victorious
6:27:49

2
TURGIS Anthony
TotalEnergies
0:02

3
VAN DER POEL Mathieu
Alpecin-Fenix
,,

4
MATTHEWS Michael
Team BikeExchange - Jayco
,,

5
POGA?AR Tadej
UAE Team Emirates
,,

6
PEDERSEN Mads
Trek - Segafredo
,,

7
KRAGH ANDERSEN Søren
Team DSM
,,

8
VAN AERT Wout
Jumbo-Visma
,,

9
TRATNIK Jan
Bahrain - Victorious
0:05

10
DÉMARE Arnaud
Groupama - FDJ
0:11

11
ALBANESE Vincenzo
EOLO-Kometa
,,

12
GIRMAY HAILU Biniam
Intermarché - Wanty - Gobert Matériaux

----------


## paaton

Noni! Poggio ei taaskaan pettänyt. Siinä kävi taas just niinkuin monasti aiemminkin. Mohoric iski täysin oikeassa paikassa ja sai loistavalla alamäkitaidollaan tehtyä eroa. 

Jumbo ja roglic tekivät ison mokan nousussa. Olisi ehdottomasti pitänyt saada woutille kaveri loppuun, kun nyt siihen oikeastikkin oli mahdollisuus.

Bahrain taisi olla ainoa joukkue, jolla oli lopussa kaksi miestä. Tasan kenelläkään ei ole mahdollisuutta vetää täysillä eroa kiinni, kun maaliin on vain muutama kilometri. 

Hieno kisa. Taitavin ja vahvin kuski voitti.

Ja irtiotto! Tsiisus mitä touhua. Tuli kiinni vasta poggiolla. Taisi olla 290km hatka. Hattua pois ja silleen.

----------


## pulmark

Mohoricilta ja Bahrainilta hyvä veto. Mohoric lähti just oikeassa paikassa, rohkeasti laskussa irti. Käytti pikasäätöä satulatolpassa ja pääsi laskussa alemmas, aerompaan asentoon ja helpompi kontrolloida pyörää. Lopun tasaisella motot vähän jeesasi tarjoamalla peesin mutta ei se vähennä voiton arvoa. Joku epämääräinen vaihto tai ketju hyppäsi lopussa mutta ei kuitenkaan aiheuttanut suurempaa hämminkiä.

Kolme slovenialaista TOP10, 2 ranskalaista ja 2 tanskalaista.

Mohoric muuten käytti vaakaputkella istumista laskuissa ensimmäisten joukossa aikoinaan joten vähintään luonnollista että sama kuski kiertää UCI kieltämää vaakaputkella istumista käyttämällä säädettävää satulatolppaa. Saa nähdä yleistyykö tuo kisoissa.

https://cyclingtips.com/2022/03/moho...ilan-san-remo/

Kuvia Mohoricin Meridasta, satulaputkesta ja säätösysteemistä tangossa:

https://twitter.com/VelonCC/status/1...470151/photo/3

----------


## Ohiampuja

Minä jo ehdin ihmetellä että miksi dropperi- tolppa, mutta nyt ymmärrän.  :Hymy:

----------


## paaton

Milan-San Remo on kyllä legenda. Perustuu niin vahvasti tuohon poggioon, että koko kisan pläänin voi rakentaa tuon varaan. On tosiaan bahrainilla tehty kotiläksyt. Dropperin käyttö oli uskomaton veto. Eikö dropperia näkynyt ulospäin? Nimittäin tuo olisi paljastanut etukäteen mitä mohoric aikoo tehdä.

Mutta on kyllä mahtava idea. Nyt alamäessä pääse aeroksi turvallisesti. Tuo tulee yleistymään takuulla ja sivutuotteena dropperit kevenevät reilusti.

----------


## huotah

Kaikilla weekend warrioreilla pitää tästä lähtien olla dropperitolppa. Aero ei oo enää mittää ;D

Asiaan; olipa taas jännä kisa! Cipressaan asti kuolettavan tylsää kuten aina, mutta tälläkin kertaa yllättävä loppuratkaisu. Hienoa nähdä että ajotaidoillakin voi vielä ratkaista kisoja. Woutilla ja MvdP:llä  tuli varmasti sellainen "oh shit" hetki kun tajusivat että Mohoric iskee laskussa tavoittamattoman pitkän kaulan.

----------


## paaton

Joo, tuo on niin huikeaa. Kaikki tietää mitä tuollainen ero alamäessä meinaa. Tiimikaveria ei ole, niin kukaan ei sitä vedä kiinni. 

Poelilta myös loistava suoritus. Voitti kirin. Itse uskoin poelin olevan kunnossa, mutta epäilin terävyyden vielä puutuvan. Niin vaan pystyi vastaamaaan pogan iskuihin poggiossa ja kirimään voitosta.

----------


## pulmark

> Milan-San Remo on kyllä legenda. Perustuu niin vahvasti tuohon poggioon, että koko kisan pläänin voi rakentaa tuon varaan. On tosiaan bahrainilla tehty kotiläksyt. Dropperin käyttö oli uskomaton veto. Eikö dropperia näkynyt ulospäin? Nimittäin tuo olisi paljastanut etukäteen mitä mohoric aikoo tehdä.
> 
> Mutta on kyllä mahtava idea. Nyt alamäessä pääse aeroksi turvallisesti. Tuo tulee yleistymään takuulla ja sivutuotteena dropperit kevenevät reilusti.



http://www.uaeteamemirates.com/pogac...remo-take-5th/

Kyllä Mohoricin dropper oli tiedossa ainakin Pogacarilla ja näki sen niistä Meridan kuvistakin. 

https://twitter.com/VelonCC/status/1...502850/photo/3

Tuosta tolpan käytöstä vielä sen verran että kisalähetyksen ilmakuvista näkee että se on alhaalla kun katsoo Mohoricin polkemista laskun alussa. Polvikulmat isommat kuin muilla. Sitten hetki sen jälkeen kun Mohoric on lähellä ajaa kurvissa ulos laskun loppuosassa, hän kääntää oikeaa kyynärvartta huomattavasti sisäänpäin ja tolppa nousee sen jälkeen ylemmäs. Kiertää sitä säätösysteemiä joka on oikealla puolella tangon sarvessa.

Mun mielestä tuo dropper-post on enemmän luokkaa ns. "marginal gains". Mutta kun marginaalit on pieniä niin tuolla voi olla se voiton ratkaiseva merkitys joskus. Mohoric on todella hyvä laskija muutenkin, mun mielestä ei kuitenkaan ihan Alaphilippen tasoinen. Mielenkiintoista jatkossa että yleistyykö käyttö vai kieltääkö UCI säädettävät tolpat. Säädettävä tolppa kuitenkin lisää myös vähän pyörän painoa.

Mohoricilla kävi muuten siinä lopussa todella hyvä tuuri, ketju kävi pois päältä mutta jotenkin se palasi tai sai palautettua paikalleen.

----------


## paaton

Ja mohoric teki laskussa aika paljon virheitä. Ei tuo ajallisesti ollut mitenkään ylivoimaisen nopea. Tämän päiväisistä esimerkiksi tratnik oli jopa nopeampi. Aivan suoraan noita ei voi stravan segu ajoista katsoa, koska kärki lähti laskuun yllättäen vähän huonommalla jalalla.

Aiempina vuosina lasku on laskettu selvästi nopammin, mutta noita nyt on turha verrata. Asfaltin laatu ja pito vaihtelee liikaa.

Kuitenkin 20s nopempi lasku, mitä woutin porukalla ja se ratkaisi voiton.

Edit: ja kwia laski samaa vauhtia tratnikin ja mohoricin kanssa, eli ei se tolppa tuota nopeutta tosiaan tee. Mutta jos se lisää luottoa laskuun, niin silloin sitä kannattaa jo käyttää.

----------


## Hääppönen

Upea kisa tosiaan, niin kuin kevätklassikkojen tuleekin olla. Yksi päällimmäisenä muistona tästä kisasta ja erityisesti sen lopputulokseen vaikuttaneesta tapahtumasta on Mohoricin hieno pyörän hallinta tässä tilanteessa 4,3 kilometrin kohdalla: https://www.milanosanremo.it/en/the-route/ (Matej Mohoric´s descend -pätkässä). Ps. Suomen Pyöräilyn kannattaisi alkaa tilaamaan kisa-ajajilleen juomavedet Sloveniasta. Tuolta huippupyöräilijöitä tulee liukuhihnalta piskuisesta kansasta.

----------


## Tolkun mies

Hissitolpan käyttö on hyvä oivallus kun super tuck on kielletty. Kyse on selvästä kilpailuedusta jossa aerodynamikka on vain se jota ensin ajatellaan. Kuitenkin pitäisin suurenmpa etuna painopisteen siirtymistä alaspäin joka vakauttaa menoa paljon. Kyse on varmaankin laskun mutka profiilista, kuinka paljon nopeamman ajolinjan matalampi painopiste sallii.

----------


## JKO17

UCI julkaissut oheisen tiedotteen koskien dropperpostia, eli sallittu jo vuodesta 2014 ja satulan 5 cm sääntö bb:stä koko matkalla voimassa

The UCI Equipment Commission approved the use of dropper seatposts in road cycling competitions in 2014. Their use is subject to the minimum 5cm setback rule of article 1.3.013 of the UCI Regulations, i.e., when the dropper seatpost is set to its highest or lowest setting, the saddle setback must be in full compliance with article 1.3.013.

----------


## marco1

Vaikea sanoa nopeuttiko hissitolppa alamäessä, varmempi sanoa että todennäköisesti mahdollisti toipumisen niistä ainakin kolmesta hallinnan menetyksestä mitä laskussa nähtiin. 

Olinkin unohtanut sen Mohoricin karmean kaatumisen Vueltassa, se oli todella pahan näköinen.

----------


## TuplaO

Ivan Basso suhaili aikoinaan hissitolpallisella Cannarilla, mutta taisi tuolloin jäädä ihan vaan kuriositeetiksi.

----------


## paaton

> Vaikea sanoa nopeuttiko hissitolppa alamäessä, varmempi sanoa että todennäköisesti mahdollisti toipumisen niistä ainakin kolmesta hallinnan menetyksestä mitä laskussa nähtiin. 
> 
> Olinkin unohtanut sen Mohoricin karmean kaatumisen Vueltassa, se oli todella pahan näköinen.



Niin mohoric nimenomaan kertoi, että laite pysyy lapasessa huomattavasti helpommin, kun painopiste on matalammalla. 

Aika harvoin näkee tyylikästä takapyöräsladia ja highsideria kuivalla asfaltilla fillarilla. Mohorichilta onnistuu näköjään molemmat.

----------


## PeeHoo

Katalonian ympäriajon eka etappi saatiin valmiiksi.



Rnk
Rider
Team
Time

1
MATTHEWS Michael
Team BikeExchange - Jayco
3:47:11

2
COLBRELLI Sonny
Bahrain - Victorious
,,

3
PACHER Quentin
Groupama - FDJ
,,

4
BAGIOLI Andrea
Quick-Step Alpha Vinyl Team
,,

5
HIGUITA Sergio
BORA - hansgrohe
,,

6
SKJELMOSE JENSEN Mattias
Trek - Segafredo
,,

7
CLARKE Simon
Israel - Premier Tech
,,

8
PRADES Eduard
Caja Rural - Seguros RGA
,,

9
HOFSTETTER Hugo
Team Arkéa Samsic
,,

----------


## vesa väkevä

> Niin mohoric nimenomaan kertoi, että laite pysyy lapasessa huomattavasti helpommin, kun painopiste on matalammalla. 
> 
> Aika harvoin näkee tyylikästä takapyöräsladia ja highsideria kuivalla asfaltilla fillarilla. Mohorichilta onnistuu näköjään molemmat.



Mitä ilmeisimmin Mohoric oli etukäteen päättänyt, että kisa ratkaistaan laskussa ja hissitolpan avustuksella. Muut eivät päässet peesiin, vaikka vauhdit 70-80 km/h. Pitkästä aikaa kisa voitetaan teknisen innovaation avustuksella.

----------


## paaton

> Mitä ilmeisimmin Mohoric oli etukäteen päättänyt, että kisa ratkaistaan laskussa ja hissitolpan avustuksella. Muut eivät päässet peesiin, vaikka vauhdit 70-80 km/h. Pitkästä aikaa kisa voitetaan teknisen innovaation avustuksella.



Oli ja oli kertonut tuosta aamulla myös pogacarile. Siis että älä lähde seuraamaan laskussa, siinä voi käydä heikosti. 

Mutta tosiaan ei se aeroetu tuossa ollut varmastikkaan se ratkaiseva juttu, vaan mohoric on oikeasti vähän vajaa  :Hymy:  jos tuota laskua katsoo, niin hiffaa kyllä miten limiiteillä hän tuossa menee. 

https://twitter.com/inrng/status/1505211431456841729

Katselin myös muutamaan kertaan mohoricin lähtöä uudelleen ja näytti, että pogacar laski mohoricin vähän liian helposti. Poga kuitenkin totesi haastattelussa, että mohoricin pyörä luisteli jo ohituksen aikana. Eli alusta asti on vedetty rajoilla.

----------


## paaton

Tour de Normandie stage 1.

Ukko peltonen vaan vetää ja vetää hatkassa. Ehdin jo katsella, ettei toiminut kovinkaan viisaasti, kun tipahti välittömästi viimeisen kaupunkikierroksen mäkeen. Hatka vei siis etapin.

Mutta stravaa stalkkaamalla tiimikin antaa ehkä anteeksi heikon jalan. 3:40min irti ja kammo vetoa heti alusta asti. Varmaankin paukusta yksin irti, tuota ei näy streamista. Hattua pois ja silleen. Luulisi kohta löytyvän traktorin paikkoja isompiinkin tiimeihin.

https://www.strava.com/activities/6859544432/analysis

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MMon...mandiecycliste

----------


## Firlefanz

^ Sopisi myös ketjuun "Suomalaiset semiprot ja junnut maailmalla".


https://www.global6cycling.com/ukko-peltonen/


Tiimi tviittasi eilen: 

"After 5km a group of 4 riders including our  @peltosenukko has a gap of 30 seconds on the peloton"

 "@peltosenukko and the breakaway have a gap of over 6'15 on the main bunch with 75km to go"

"Into the last 20km and @peltosenukko's group still has 1'30 over the peloton"

"After a big day in the breakaway,@peltosenukko was picked up by the peloton with 3km to go"



Global 6 Cycling on vasta toista kautta toimiva uusiseelantilainen Continental-tason joukkue ja Tour de Normandie on jo perinteinen 2.2 -tason etappiajo, jota nyt päästään ajamaan kahden koronaperuutuksen jälkeen.

----------


## OJ

Vähän liikaa alamäkihehkutusta tämän ympärillä kuten niin usein aiemminkin jos joku ajaa karkuun alamäessä. Mohoric ei kuitenkaan ollut läheskään nopein tossa alamäessä edes viime lauantaina. Totta on, että sai kaulan alamäessä, mutta siinä auttoi Pogin ja VDP:n vetohaluttomuus vähintään yhtä paljon kuin Mohoricin alamäkitaidot.

----------


## paaton

> Vähän liikaa alamäkihehkutusta tämän ympärillä kuten niin usein aiemminkin jos joku ajaa karkuun alamäessä. Mohoric ei kuitenkaan ollut läheskään nopein tossa alamäessä edes viime lauantaina. Totta on, että sai kaulan alamäessä, mutta siinä auttoi Pogin ja VDP:n vetohaluttomuus vähintään yhtä paljon kuin Mohoricin alamäkitaidot.



Stalkkasin tuon tarkasti. Mohoric oli nopea, aivan nopeimpien kuskien tasolla. Ero tuli siitä, että takaa tulleet eivät ajaneet mäkeä täysillä ja lähtivät heti mäen päältä kovaa. Pääjoukko veti yllätäen henkeä mäen laella.

----------


## vesa väkevä

> Vähän liikaa alamäkihehkutusta tämän ympärillä kuten niin usein aiemminkin jos joku ajaa karkuun alamäessä. Mohoric ei kuitenkaan ollut läheskään nopein tossa alamäessä edes viime lauantaina. Totta on, että sai kaulan alamäessä, mutta siinä auttoi Pogin ja VDP:n vetohaluttomuus vähintään yhtä paljon kuin Mohoricin alamäkitaidot.



Tuskin kiinnivetäminen oli halusta kiinni. Klassikon voitosta silti kyse. "normaalissa" tilanteessa Mohoric olisi tullut kiinni. Aerodynaaminen ym. etu saattoi olla selkärangan katkaisija. Kaverin olisi pitänyt tulla kaiken aikaisemmin koetun perusteella kiinniajetuksi, mutta ei vain onnistu. Sitten on helppo luovuttaa.

----------


## paaton

> Tuskin kiinnivetäminen oli halusta kiinni. Klassikon voitosta silti kyse. "normaalissa" tilanteessa Mohoric olisi tullut kiinni. Aerodynaaminen ym. etu saattoi olla selkärangan katkaisija.* Kaverin olisi pitänyt tulla kaiken aikaisemmin koetun perusteella kiinniajetuksi, mutta ei vain onnistu. Sitten on helppo luovuttaa.*



Omasta mielestäni tuo on juurikin yleistä poggion jälkeen. Jos alamäessä karataan, niin siitä mennään isolla varmuudella loppuun asti. Alamäen lopusta maaliin ei ole oikeasti kuin muutama kilometri. Mikäli tiimissä ei ole kahta kuskia, niin ero ei vaan tule kiinni. 

Alamäki on lisäksi tosi tekninen. Ei tuossa saada samanlaista apua ryhmästä, mitä isompien teiden mäissä. Jokainen ohitus ja vetomiehen vaihto sotkee hivenen linjaa seuraavaan mutkaan.

----------


## paaton

Tuossa 2018 vuoden mallisuoritus toisen loistavan laskijan, nibalin toimesta.

https://youtu.be/cwfIeLN8VYE?t=198

Täysin sama tilanne. Eroa oli vielä puolta vähemmän alamäen lopussa ja takaa-ajava porukka reippaasti isompi. Siltikään eroa ei ajettu kiinni.

----------


## vesa väkevä

Nibali teki eroa jo ennen alamäkeä. Piti vain vastustajat takana.

----------


## OJ

Luurailin stravasta, että Mohoricin aika oli 3:30 jolla pääsi 2022 Milan - San Remon kuskien strava-ajoissa sijalle 16. Mutta siitäkin huolimatta ajoi alamäen kovempaa kuin takaa-ajajat ja Corso Cavallottin samaa tahtia seuraavan porukan kanssa.

Kwiatkowski oli muuten nopein Poggion huipulta maaliin, mutta eipä se jeesaa jos on joutunut antamaan ylämäessä siimaa.

----------


## paaton

Niin, just tuossa menee sinulla vikaan.

----------


## paaton

Eli mohoric oli tasoissa, tai jopa kwiaa nopeampi, heti kun alkoi ajaa yksin.

Tuossa yhdessä kohtaa näkyy varmaankin highsideri, jossa vauhti stoppasi pahasti.

----------


## OJ

Kun kattoo tarkemmin, niin ei taida olla Stravaan luottaminen. Tai ei mitään saumaa että Mohoric olisi ottanut melkein 20 sekuntia turpaan ekalla parilla sadalla metrillä vs. Kwiatkowski kun oli just tossa kohti ajamassa kiinni siihen keulanelikkoon. 

Mohoric laski mäen päällä mutkassa olevalta keltaiselta kyltiltä Corso Cavallottin reunaviivalle 3:33 ajassa, ton voi jokainen kellottaa itse jos ei usko. Strava segmentin aika oli aluksi 3:30 ja nyt kai 3:18. Strava segmentti on kai vähän lyhyempi, mutta joku tossa mättää.

----------


## paaton

> Kun kattoo tarkemmin, niin ei taida olla Stravaan luottaminen. Tai ei mitään saumaa että Mohoric olisi ottanut melkein 20 sekuntia turpaan ekalla parilla sadalla metrillä vs. Kwiatkowski kun oli just tossa kohti ajamassa kiinni siihen keulanelikkoon. 
> 
> Mohoric laski mäen päällä mutkassa olevalta keltaiselta kyltiltä Corso Cavallottin reunaviivalle 3:33 ajassa, ton voi jokainen kellottaa itse jos ei usko. Strava segmentin aika oli aluksi 3:30 ja nyt kai 3:18. Strava segmentti on kai vähän lyhyempi, mutta joku tossa mättää.



Älä epäile stravaa. Strava on se lopullinen vastaus. Millään muulla ei ole mitään väliä.

----------


## paaton

Olet muuten oikeassa OJ. Mohoricilla on GPS häiriötä, joko epätarkka laite, tai sitten iso ryhmä on aihettanut tuon.

Mohoricin ajanotto alkaa jo ennen alamäkeä, sen viimeisen serpon toiselta puolelta  :Hymy:  Tuo selittää sen 20s aikatappion segmentissä. 

Eri vuosilta vertailu on tosi hankalaa. Assun pito voi muuttua tosi paljon. Nythän ainakin espanjassa on satanut paljon afrikan hiekkaa, vaika tuskinpa tuo san-remoon asti yltää. Kauhean paljon kovempaa noihin mutkiin ei kyllä enää olisi voinut tänä vuonna laskea.

----------


## JKO17

Chris Hornerin analyysi Mohoricin laskusta ja irtipääsystä:

1) riskinotto aivan eri tasolla kuin muilla, pari kertaa takarengas irti ja luisuun ja ainakin yhden kerran melkein puhkaisi ulostulon
2) sai edellä olevasta moottoripyörästä suurta apua  mutkista ulos tullessa

"no kutsukaa tuota vaikka dropperpostiksi"



https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9jOBa5y8ZTU

----------


## paaton

Juu, niin oli. Täysin limiitillä ajoi mohoric. Tuon vuoksi en tosiaan pidä pätevinä vertauksia edellisiin vuosiin. Tuota kovempaa ei noita mutkia olisi voinut laskea ja linjatkin näyttivät kyllä hyviltä.

Noista prätkistä juteltiin kaverin kanssa. Ne eivät vaan päässeet enää karkuun. En oikein tiedä miten tuo pitäisi hoitaa. Ehkä supermoto ennen poggiota?   :Hymy:   Noilla touring pyörillä jää väkisinkin mutkissa jarruksi.

----------


## PeeHoo

Katalonian ympäriajossa on tänään komea loppunousu.

----------


## paaton

Agr:n connor veti kyllä komeasti eilen. Olin aivan varma, että ero tulee kiinni viimeisessä nyppylässä. Kaveri näytti jo täysin kuolleelta paljon aiemmin.

----------


## paaton

Niin ja yaets típpui mäessä. Ei tarvitse enää kokonaiskisaa miettiä.

Edit: Olikin kaato syynä.


https://www.velonews.com/news/road/s...a-a-catalunya/

----------


## Firlefanz

^ Eikä ollut. Velonewsin jutussa kaadutaan 2. etapilla eikä Yatesille siinä aikatappion lisäksi kuinkaan käynyt. Eilisellä kolmannella osuudella takki vain oli yhtäkkiä tyhjä ja kone hyytynyt. Selitys sille on joko todella huono päivä jollaisia S. Yatesilta on ennenkin nähty tai sairastuminen samaan ilmeisesti virustautiin joka on ajajia, mukaanlukien BikeExchange - Jaycob Matthews, vienyt pois kisaa jatkavien joukosta.

PS Jaakko Hännisellä luvassa kova työpäivä, kun johtajanpaita yritetään pitää Ben O'Connorilla ja samalla tietysti tavoitellaan ulottuvilla olevaa kokonaiskilpailun voittoa. Eilenhän Jaakko ajoi 70 km/h kuoppaan ja joutui sitten odottelemaan talliautoa ja ymmärrettävästi säästi voimia tämänpäiväiseen urakkaan.

----------


## paaton

Täytyy kyllä nostaa lauantain katalonian etappia.

Aivan jäätävä suorutus hiquitalta a carapazilta. 125km kahdestaan irti märässä kelissä vuorilla. Tuloksena kokonaiskisan voitto hiquitalle  ja etappi carapazille.

Almeida nukkui lauantain ensimmäisen nousun alussa pelotonin perällä. Kukaan ei takuulla uskonut kahden miehen iskevän heti alusta. Yleensä tälläisten etappien ensimmäinen kova nousu ajetaan sovussa ylös.

----------


## kmw

Tour-dokkaria tulollaan
https://cyclingmagazine.ca/sections/...PIhpmBrZx9RZB4

----------


## Juho

Minkälainen mahtaa olla tänä vuonna suomenkielisten selostusten tilanne? GCN:llä ei ainakaan löydy Rondeen Seliniä ääneen.

----------


## -Sammy-

> Minkälainen mahtaa olla tänä vuonna suomenkielisten selostusten tilanne? GCN:llä ei ainakaan löydy Rondeen Seliniä ääneen.



Eurosportilta löytyy. Peter S. ja Kimmo K. selostamassa.

Sent from my SM-G970F using Tapatalk

----------


## Juho

Ok, yleensä kotimaisen selostuksen saa valittua myös GCN:llä. Olisko joku bugi vaan tänään...

----------


## plr

GCN:llä ei ole saanut valittua suomenkielistä selostusta hetkeen. Ennen se toimi. Yleensä asiakaspalvelu vastaa kohtalaisen nopeasti, mutta eivät saa aina ratkottua ongelmia.

----------


## Juho

> GCN:llä ei ole saanut valittua suomenkielistä selostusta hetkeen. Ennen se toimi. Yleensä asiakaspalvelu vastaa kohtalaisen nopeasti, mutta eivät saa aina ratkottua ongelmia.



Pitää laittaa itsekin sinne viestiä. Toisen vaihtoehdon casinomainoksia ei jaksa millään ilveellä. Mieluummin sitten englanniksi selostus.

----------


## paaton

> Pitää laittaa itsekin sinne viestiä. Toisen vaihtoehdon casinomainoksia ei jaksa millään ilveellä. Mieluummin sitten englanniksi selostus.



Vähän luulen, että johtuu juurikin noista mainoksista.

----------


## Juho

> Vähän luulen, että johtuu juurikin noista mainoksista.



Viime vuonna taisi selostus vain hiljentyä gcn:llä kun eurosportin mainokset alkoi pyöriä. Kuva kisasta jatkui koko ajan.

----------


## Guikka

Casinomainokset loppuneet eurosportilta.

----------


## Juho

> Casinomainokset loppuneet eurosportilta.



Oho, onkohan tuo ihan ympäriajojakin koskeva muutos? Jos näin on, niin sehän taas tilattava eurosport!

----------


## jone1

Eiköhän ne saaneet ukaasin että suomessa ei rahapelimainontaa saa näyttää.

----------


## marco1

Harmittaa varmaan jos luulee voittaneensa ja sitten kuulee että ei voittanutkaan.

----------


## TERU

Ja voittajaksi julistetun iloakin laski.

----------


## pulmark

https://www.uci.org/pressrelease/uci...qGyGeJ4dFZZcRb

UCI hyväksynyt rengaspaineiden säätösysteemin ajon aikana.

ScopeCycling yksi puljuista joka noita valmistaa: https://www.scopecycling.com/product/atmoz/

----------


## paaton

> https://www.uci.org/pressrelease/uci...qGyGeJ4dFZZcRb
> 
> UCI hyväksynyt rengaspaineiden säätösysteemin ajon aikana.
> 
> ScopeCycling yksi puljuista joka noita valmistaa: https://www.scopecycling.com/product/atmoz/



Kaveri linkkasikin tuon jo. DSM hakenut lupaa. Onkhan roubaixissa jo käytössä? Voisin kuvitella, että juurikin roubaixin kaltaisella reitillä tästä on oikeastikkin hyötyä. 30mm renkaalla paineet matalalle mukulalle ja assulle takaisin ylös. Ehkä toimii tubeleksen kanssa myös flatin jälkeen, mikä olisi huikea etu.

Nämä siis toimivat ilman moottoria, eli keskiö toimii paineastiana.

----------


## pulmark

> Kaveri linkkasikin tuon jo. DSM hakenut lupaa. Onkhan roubaixissa jo käytössä? Voisin kuvitella, että juurikin roubaixin kaltaisella reitillä tästä on oikeastikkin hyötyä. 30mm renkaalla paineet matalalle mukulalle ja assulle takaisin ylös. Ehkä toimii tubeleksen kanssa myös flatin jälkeen, mikä olisi huikea etu.
> 
> Nämä siis toimivat ilman moottoria, eli keskiö toimii paineastiana.



Mun mielestä kiekon navoissa on paineensäätömekanismi josta lähtee pinnaan kiinnitetty letku renkaaseen. Säätöventtiilin ohjaus sitten kahvasta sähköisellä signaalilla. Samankaltainen yhdellä toisella hollantilaisella valmistajalla, Gravaan KAPS Gravel ja MTB pyöriin. Gravaan erona Scopeen on se että vaatii niiden valmistaman kiekon kun Scopen tuote on "lisävaruste".

----------


## Föhn

^ Tuollaisenaan olisi kyllä kätevä.

----------


## JKO17

Tämä toinen valmistaja Gravaa  julkaisi  omaa dataa Paris-Roubaixin vierintävastuksista eri rengaspaineilla. Tietenkin Gravalla on  intressinsä asiassa, mutta jotain suuntaa antavaa näistä voi saada. Luvuissa pelkkä rr








https://www.gravaa.com/en/benefits-o...paris-roubaix/

----------


## Aarde

> ^ Tuollaisenaan olisi kyllä kätevä.



Oih, hinta on ihanan suolainen 4000 € :-)

----------


## paaton

> Oih, hinta on ihanan suolainen 4000 € :-)



Ei kannata menettää toivoa. Ali tekee näitä jatkossa takuulla halvemmalla  :Hymy:

----------


## JKO17

Tuollainen tutkimus/artikkeli julkaistu, eli mitä vaaditaan top 5 sijoitukseen miesten WT:llä.
Ajanjakso 2012-2020, 33 miesajajaa, 177 top-5 sijoitusta
Kategoriointi 4:een eri kisatyyppiin: Flat, semi-mountain, semi-mountain loppujyrkällä ja mountain
Todennäköisesti DSM:n ajajista.
Tämä on tietenkin suuntaa antava otos, joka yleisesti kuvaa tasoa
linkki artikkeliin     https://cyclingtips.com/2022/04/what...rldtour-races/



Kuuntelin Lance A:n haastattelun, niin hän sanoi että 30 min teho oli hänellä 500 W/7 w/kg tai 450 W/6,3 w/kg riippuen tilanteesta

----------


## JKO17

Tässä ylämäkiajoa. Liimanäppimallia Vuelta a Asturiasista


https://twitter.com/zuhaitze/status/...s-viral-292399

https://road.cc/content/news/footage...s-viral-292399

----------


## JKO17

Samasta aiheesta. Nibalin 2015 irtiottoa on vaikea katsoa hymyilemättä. Mitähän muiden ajajien mielessä liikkui 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zi24TVdZFyc

----------


## Juha Lehtinen

Ellen van Dijk rikkoi juuri naisten 1-tunnin ennätyksen. Vanha oli 48,405km ja uusi ennätys on nyt 49,254km.

----------


## TERU

Verkkokalvolle piirtynyt ikuinen ihannekuva pyöräilijästä; Paolo Pettiini tuli maaliin maailmanmestarina kovan ajon ja kirin jälkeen hyvin pieneen runkoon täydellisen sopivin osin kasatulla pyörällään, pyörähteli pyörällään kuin juuri sen selkään noustuaan ja tietenkin häntä kuvattiin runsaasti. Kuski hyvin compacti kuin myös pyörä, ei vois parempaa yhdistelmää olla! 
Useampi vuosi jo tuosta.

----------


## Firlefanz

Useampi vuosi aivan varmasti, sillä Paolo Bettini ajoi maailmanmestariksi vuosina 2006 ja 2007.

Tässä hän ajaa sateenkaaripaidassa vuonna 2008:

----------


## Köfte

^ sopusuhtainen yhdistelmä. Silmä tykkää.

----------


## TERU

Kuvassa kuski näyttää ihan "normaalikokoiselta", mutta on vain 169 cm pitkä, tarkistin aina luotettavasta Wikipediasta. Munoin, kun hän tuli maaliin ja kuva tuosta jäi näkömuistiin, häntä kuvattiin enemmänkin ylhäältä, joten kuskin kuin myös pyörän pienuus korostui.

Tuo on niitä aikoja, kun liioin kukaan ammattikuski ainakaan, eikä ainakaan tuosta lähtien ole ajanut ns. isoon runkoon kasatulla välineellä. Ammoisina aikoina on pienen kuskin nähnyt ison pyörän selässä, selvästi kurotellen. 

Luulin muuten muistini perusteella Pettinin olevan vieläkin lyhyempi.

----------


## Firlefanz

Kuvaa katsellessa voi olla hyvä muistaa että siinä taidetaan olla siirtymässä tiimibussilta lähtöpaikalle eikä ajamassa kilpaa. Eikä tässäkään enää ajeta kilpaa:



Sunnuntaiaamun piristykseksi pitempään maantiepyöräilyä seuranneille ja miksei myös vasta aivan viime vuosina sen historiastakin kiinnostuneille kolme kysymystä:

(1) Mikä kisa?

(2) Mikä vuosi?

(3) Mikä arvopaita?

----------


## HXX1100H

^ 1. Milano - San Remo,  2.  2003   3. World  Cup

----------


## Firlefanz

Kaikki kolme oikein! Kakkosena maaliin tulee Saecon Mirko Celestino ja taustalla tuulettaa joukkutoveri Luca Paolini.

World Cup -arvopaidan raitojen alkuperästä en osaa kertoa, mutta se oli johtajan paita Cupiin kuuluvissa kilpailuissa. Kuvassa se on Paolo Bettinin yllä koska hän oli edellisvuoden Cup-voittaja ja Milano-Sanremo oli kalenterin ensimmäinen sarjaan kuuluva kisa. Hän menetti sen seuraavassa kisassa eli Rondessa Peter van Petegemille, mutta otti sen takaisin voittamalla elokuussa Hampurin Cylassicsin ja piti sen sarjan loppuun asti.

----------


## huotah

Tomppa lopettaa uransa tähän kauteen.

https://cyclingtips.com/2022/06/tom-...f-this-season/





> "I decided that 2022 will be my last year as a professional cyclist,” the 31-year old Dutchman announced on Instagram. "In 2020 I had a very difficult year and at the end of that year I got overtrained and burned out. At the end of 2020 and beginning of 2021 I was only a shadow of myself and I decided at the time to take a break from cycling and think about my future."
> ...
> "Despite how good it occasionally still was, many times and especially this year it has been a frustrating path. My body felt tired and still does feel tired. As soon as the [work] load in training or racing gets higher I suffer from fatigue, aches and injury instead of improving. The effort in training did often not lead to the desired performances. For a while there has now been a disbalance between my 100% dedication, everything I do and sacrifice for my sport and what I subsequently get in return."

----------


## paaton

No juu. Tuon luettua kyllä tajuua, miksi se motivaatio katoaa ja masennus puskee päälle. Treenit ja kisat ei enää potki kuten pitäisi.

----------


## Juha Lehtinen

Criterium du Dauphine alkaa tänään ja katselin ettei viikon mittaiseen kisaan ole kirimiehiä varten oikeastaan yhtään etappia.

----------


## paaton

> Criterium du Dauphine alkaa tänään ja katselin ettei viikon mittaiseen kisaan ole kirimiehiä varten oikeastaan yhtään etappia.



Olihan se tänään. Eivät vaan rassukat pysyneet mukana  :Hymy:  Wout hoiteli hienosti hayterin loppukirissä. Varmaan kiva katsoa taakse, kun näkee selän takana pedersenin ja woutin.

----------


## TERU

Jälleen yllätys maaliviivalla!

----------


## Firlefanz

Julian Alaphilippe ja Primož Roglic, Liège-Bastogne-Liège 2020

Erik Zabel ja Oscar Freire, Milano-Sanremo 2004


Nämä tulevat välisttömästi niin minun kuin varmasti monen muunkin maantiepyöräilyn seuraajan mieleen, mutta uskoisin ettei olisi mahdottoman vaikeaa koota vaikkapa kymmenen liian aikaisella tuuletuksella hävityn kisan lista.


Muutenhan Gaudun voitto ei ollut mikään jättiyllätys tai täysi outsider; etappi oli hänelle sopiva, ja jos van Aert oli ehdoton viiden tähden suosikki, niin Gaudu kahden.


Tänään 32 km aika-ajoa tasaisella reitillä - ja jos voittaja on joku muu kuin Filippo Ganna, Primož Roglic tai Wout van Aert, minäkin suostun puhumaan yllätyksestä :Cool:

----------


## Firlefanz

Vähemmän tiiviisti ammattilaispyöräilyä seuraaville, mutta kuitenkin siitä - muutenkin kuin että kuka voittaa Tourin - kiinnostuneille voisi kertoa että kaukana voittoisien huippujoukkueiden takana on menossa tiukka ja jännittävä taistelu.

Kauden lopuksi näet ratkaa mitkä kaksi WorldTeam-tason joukkuetta putoavat ProTeam-tasolle - eikä vain ensi kaudeksi vaan vuosiksi 2023-25! Automaattista villiä korttia GT-kisoihinkaan ei pudonneille joukkueille välttämättä ole luvassa, sillä niiistä kilpailevat myös parhaat ProTeam -joukkueet.

Systeemi on sellainen että putoamiskamppailussa lasketaan tämän ja kahden edelliskauden UCI-pisteet - ja kaksi tarjolla olevaa villiä korttia ratkeavat tämän kauden pisteillä.

Pahimmassa vaarassa ovat tällä hetkellä putoamisviivan alapuolella olevat Lotto-Soudal ja Israel sekä sen yläpuolella vielä toistaiseksi olevat, mutta tällä kaudella heikosti menestyneet BikeExchange ja EF Cycling.

The Inner Ringin graafinen esitys


Tiukka tilanne on johtanut siihen että kyseiset joukkueet joutuvat miettimään millaisiin kisoihin he laittavat parhaita ajajiaan. Kun menestyksestä yhden päivän kisoissa saa enemmän pisteitä kuin menestyksesä etapeilla, voi käydä esimerkiksi niin että Israel laittaa Sepp Vanmaercken ajamaan Tourin asemasta Belgiassa yhden päivän kisoja ja lähettää joukkueen Romaniaan ajamaan Sibiu Tourin koska sen kokonaiskilpailusta on luvassa iso kasa pisteitä.

Sijoitus kymppisakkiin Tour de Francessa tuo myös huomattavan määrän pisteitä, joten on odotettavissa että sillä on vaikutuksensa mainittujen tiimien kapteenien taktiikkaan. Ei kannata lähteä tavoittelemaan osuusvoittoa kovin suurella riskillä, koska putoaminen seitsemänneltä tai kahdeksannelta sijalta maksaisi rutkasti enemmän pisteitä kuin voitosta olisi luvassa.

----------


## paaton

Tuo putoamisen uhka tosiaan saa tiimit lähtemään mukaan pienempiinkin uci kisoihin. BikeExhangehan oli mukana viron tourilla, eikä saanut sieltä edes voittoa.

Ja tosiaan tourille tämä tuo takuulla oman mausteensa, mikä on hienoa. Esimerkiksi UAE voi laskea, että muutkin joukkueet tekevät hatkan takaa-ajossa duunia.

Loton tilanne näyttää kyllä heikoilta. Calebin olisi pitänyt saada girossa enemmän pisteitä. Olisi kyllä jännä tietää, mitä girossa loton ja calebin välillä kävi. Näytti, että taktiikasta oli suht isoja erimielisyyksiä.

----------


## huotah

Avaan nyt matopurkin, mutta mielestäni kaikki p*skavaltioiden sponssaamat tiimit voisi heivata nevadaan World Tourilta ja kaikilta muiltakin tasoilta. Toki tämä edellyttäisi ensin UCI:n puhdistamista korruptiosta.

----------


## PeeHoo

Critérium du Dauphinéssa lauantaina 11.6.2922 hieno etappi. Olen onnistunut laahautumaan nuo nousut ylös.
Edit: Korjasin päivämäärän.


*
*

----------


## Firlefanz

^ Kieltämättä ensimmäinen oikea etappi kokonaiskilpailukuskeille. Ja hattua päästä PeeHoolle, etenkin jos molemmat noustiin samana päivänä :Cool: 


Tänäänkin ihan mielenkiintoinen osuus, joka vielä sopii kirimiehillekin - tai ainakin niille heistä jotka eivät ensimmäisinä putoa jo perjantaina ajettavia pienemmissä nousuissa.

Voittajaehdokkaiden listani ei ole loputtoman pitkä. Wout van Aert, Ethan Hayter, Dylan Groenewegen, Jordi Meeus, Sebastian Molano...ja kaksi viimeistä ovat jo vähän outsidereita!

----------


## PeeHoo

> ^ Kieltämättä ensimmäinen oikea etappi kokonaiskilpailukuskeille. Ja hattua päästä PeeHoolle, etenkin jos molemmat noustiin samana päivänä



Et olisi ollut kateellinen vauhdistani.

----------


## Firlefanz

Kissa itse nostaa häntäänsä!

Viisi nimettyä ajajaa sijoittuivat päivän etapilla: 1, 2, 3 ja 10  (ja Dylan Groenewegen, jonka mäennousukyky oli sittenkin tuhat kertaa huonompi kuin mitä olin arvellut, jonnekin ynnä muiden jälkeen).

Toisaalta tämä oli melko lailla ennustettavissa oleva osuus, vaadittavaa kirikykyä ei kovin suurelta määrältä mukana olevista ajajista löydy, ja edelisillä osuuksilla on jo pitkälti selvinnyt keiden päivän kunto varmasti riittää ja keiden paras kunto on joko mennyt ohi tai on vasta tulossa.


Enemmän kuin puoliksi huumorilla haastan maantiepyöräilystä kiinnostuneet foorumilaiset! 

Nimetkää perjantain osuudelle viisi ajajaa!

Kolmen parhaan sijoitukset lasketaan yhteen, pienimmällä summalla voittaa ja on päivän tämän osaston kingi!

Voittajan nimennyt saa myös osakseen arvostusta eikä hänen tarvitse tuntea itseään luokattoman huonoksi prognostiseeraajaksi :Cool:

----------


## JTJ

> ^ Kieltämättä ensimmäinen oikea etappi kokonaiskilpailukuskeille. Ja hattua päästä PeeHoolle, etenkin jos molemmat noustiin samana päivänä



Huomasittehan, että noiden kahden tunnetumman vuoren jälkeen on vielä pieni maalimäki, jossa on muutama kilometri sellaista 9 % nousua tai vähän yli. Taitaa sopia Roglicille tämä.

----------


## pulmark

> Huomasittehan, että noiden kahden tunnetumman vuoren jälkeen on vielä pieni maalimäki, jossa on muutama kilometri sellaista 9 % nousua tai vähän yli. Taitaa sopia Roglicille tämä.



Loppumäki Vaujany on ihan murakka. Harmi vaan että loppunoususta olisi voinut tehdä entistä vaatimamman. Nyt nousu jää vähän kesken kun viimeiset 4km jää nousematta ja maali on hiihtohissien yläasemalla. Koko nousun loppuosa on kuitenkin noin 10%.

https://www.climbbybike.com/climb/co...e-vaujany/6762

Tourilla ajetaan Ranskan kansallispäivänä 14.7 samaa reittiä mutta loppunousuna on Alpe d'Huez.

----------


## pulmark

Kiihkeätä menoa tämän päivän etapilla UAE Molano löi ensin etapin aikana Intermarche Hugo Pagea kypärään ja sama jatkui etapin jälkeen. Molano heitettiin sitten lopulta ulos kisasta.

----------


## Firlefanz

Sebastian Molano on nimestään huolimatta kolumbialainen, joten tällä kertaa emme voi syyttää italialaista temperamenttia :Cool:  Kyseessä oli siis kaksi kuusimiehistä hatkaa vielä kiinniajaneessa pääjoukossa mukana ollutta ajajaa ja Molanon raivon synnyttänyt episodi sattui kymmenen kilometriä ennen maalia, kun ranskalainen Molanon näkemyksen mukaan killasi hänet vaarallisesti.


Muuten olen hiukan pettynyt siihen ettei yksikään foorumilainen ottanut vastaan esittämääni - ymmärtääkseni selvästi leikkimielistä -- haastetta. Mutta ehkä vika ei ollut haasteesa eikä edes haastajassa, vaan yksinkertaisesti siinä että ne jotka kisaa jollain lailla aktiivisesti seuraavat osasivat arvata että on hatkan päivä ja että hatkan kokoonpanon veikkaaminen onnistuisi tikkaa heittävältä apinalta aivan yhtä hyvin kuin ajajat tuntevalta.


Jotta tähän viestiin tulisi edes jotain tämänpäiväistä etappia eli toista kahdesta vuoripäivästä koskevaa, laitan tähän kuva maalimäestä (jonka lisäksi osuudella siis noustaan kaksi HC-mäkeä. Galibier ja Croix de Fer):

----------


## Firlefanz

Jotkut lukijoista saattavat muistaa Giron etapin vuodelta 2014, kun Jussi Veikkanen luuli voittaneensa ja tuuletti, vaikka häntä ennen maaliin oli ehtinyt jo hänen tietämättään hatkasta irronnut viiden ajajan joukko. Veikkanen muistaakseni kuittasin tapahtuneen hyvällä huumorilla ja tviittasi "Clown of the day, Shiiit happens!" tai jotain sinnepäin.

Tämänpäiväisella Tour de Suissen 2. osuudella Alberto Bettiol voitti pääjoukon kirin ja iloitsi voitostaan täysin sydämin, kunnes hänelle selvisi että ennen kuin hatka ajettiin kiinni siitä oli vajaat 20 km ennen maalia irronnut DSM:n norjalainen Andreas Leknessund, joka oli tullut maaliin puoli minuuttia aikaisemmin.

----------


## JKO17

Carapaz siirtyy EF Educationille  2023.
Velonewsin mukaan sopimus allekirjoitettu ja julkistetaan myöhemmin

https://www.velonews.com/news/road/r...tion-easypost/

----------


## Firlefanz

Se ei yllättänyt että Carapazilla oli halua ja kiinnostusta vaihtaa  joukkuetta, mutta ehdin jo uskoa että uusi tiimi olisi Movistar. 

EF  pystyy varmasti tarjoamaan sekä kiistattoman ykköskuskin paikan että  riittävän hyvän sopimuksen, mutta tietyn riskin Carapaz ja hänen  managerinsa ottivat: voi vielä käydä niin että EF putoaa tämän kauden  jälkeen ProTeam-tasolle vuosiksi 203-25 eivätkä sen kauden aikana  hankkimat UCI-pisteet riitä automaattiseen kutsuun Grand Toureille. 

Voihan  se toki saada villin kortin Carapazin ansiosta, mutta voi käydä niinkin  että sekä ASO:lla että RCS:llä painavat muut intressit enemmän kuin se  kenellä on joukkuessaan ajaja jolla on parhaat mahdollisuudet menestyä  kokonaiskilpailussa.


Muuten: Tour de Suisse on hiukan  kuivahtanut kokoon, kun suuri määrä ajajia ja usea joukkue on joutunut  keskeyttämään positiivisten koronatestien vuoksi. Huippunimistä ensin  Adam Yates, sitten johtajanpaidassa ollua Aleksandr Vlasov. Joukkueista  Bahrain Victorious, Jumbo-Visma ja Alpecin-Fenix. No, putoamista vastaan  taistelevalle Israel - Premier Techille ja alkukaudesta heikosti  menestyneelle mutta nyt ehkä jo kuntonsa löytäneelle Jakob Fuglsangille  tämä tuli tietysti melkein kuin taivaan lahjana. Jäljellä on kuitenkin  viimeinen vuoriosuus ja huominen aika-ajo. Geraint Thomass on kakkosena  sekunnin jääneenä.

ASO ja UCI ovatkin pitäneet eräänlaisen  hätäkokokuksen pohtiakseen toimia, järjestelyjä ja varmasti myös  tiukennettuja ohjeita ja ekä rajoituksia katsojillekin Tour de Francen  ajaksi, jotta sama ei toistuisi heinäkuussa.


Etelä-Ranskassa  ajettavassa La Route d`Occitaniessa 145 km etappi jouduttiin lyhentämään  36 km mittaiseksi, koska Tarnin prefekti vei mahtikäskyllään  järjestäjiltä luvan alueellaan. Syynä oli punainen hellevaroitus;  lämpötilan ennustettiin nousevan lähelle 40 astetta. Onko tämä ensi  makua tulevasta, sitä ei tiedä kukaan, mutta korkeita hellelukemia ei  voida enää pitää tavattoman suurina poikkeuksina. (Sveitsissä lämpötila  liikkuu 30 C molemmin puolin.)

----------


## kukavaa

Eikös ne Carapazin pojot siirry EFlle ensikaudeksi niin, että saattavat auttaa joukkuetta jäämään WT tasolle?

----------


## Firlefanz

UCI:n säännöt ovat siltä osin muuttuneet, pisteet jäävät joukkueelle jolle ne ajettiin.


Ennen tosiaan kannatti putoamisrajalla olevan joukkueen hankkia esim. jonkin eksoottisen maan mestari pisteiden takia ja vastaavasti joku vanhempi vielä jonkin verran pisteitä kerännyt ajaja, joka ei kuitenkaan enää kiinnostanut parempia talleja, saattoi neuvotella itselleen sopimuksen.

Tässä mielessä surkuhupaisimmaksi ajajakaartiksi jäi kai Euskaltel-Euskadin viimeinen kausi, 2013. Pisteiden vuoksi siihen saakka yksinomaan baskeista (tai Baskimaalla pyöräilyuransa aloittaneista, kuten Samuel Sánchez) koostuneeseen joukkueeseen oli haalittu mm. Marokon ja Kreikan mestarit, Aasian kisoissa pisteitä kerännyt venäläinen ja kaksi uransa ehtoopuolella ollutta saksalaista - portugalilaisen ja kahden slovenialaisen lisäksi. Robert Vre?er ja espanajalainen ei-baski  Juan José Lobato olivat ainoat menestystä tuoneet hankinnat.

----------


## JKO17

Tour de France, Stage 1. 
Uusia tt kypäriä esittelyssä.
lähde bikeradar.com


https://www.bikeradar.com/features/p...-ineos-visors/

----------


## plr

Kohta voi kutsua visiiriä tuulilasiksi, kun näyttää siltä että kypärä on melkein yhtä leveä kuin hartiat. Saisikohan sääntöjen mukaan aerotangon tai pyörän etuosan sijoittaa kypärän sisään?

----------


## MV

Seuraavaksi tämä:

----------


## JKO17

Bikeradarin podcastissa oli juttua trendeistä ja huomioista, joita he olivat havainneet Tourilla. Nämä oli tehty Tanskassa, joten tasamaa osuuksilla on oma merkityksensä.

- nykyiset aeropyörät ovat kohtuullisen painavia (funktionaalista painoa), olivat punninneet puolen kymmentä pyörää, painot välillä 7,6-8,3 ajokunnossa
- tubeless, mm. Ineos kokonaan GP5000:lla TR ja TT liikenteessä
- renkaat 28 mm, liittyy osin korkeampien kehiin ja niiden leveyksiin
-isommat eturattaat, nopeuden kasvamiset ja optimaaliset ketjulinjat
-"yhtään" 42 cm ohjaustankoa ei ollut näkynyt,  hoodseilla 36-38 ja muutaman sentin levennyt dropeille nykynormi
- onko uusi continentalin GP TT "uusi nopein rengas"
- uudet "isot" aerokypärät vaatii  tarkan ajasennon, jotta hartiaseudun aeroparannus voittaa otsapinta-alan heikennyksen
- Ineoksen aika-ajo laseissa olevat tuulenohjaimet saattavat joutua UCI:n syyniin
- edes kaikki WT joukkueet eivät ole tainneet saaneet tarpeeksi uusia  DA di2:ia, jotta koko kaluston vaihto olisi onnistunut
- kaikissa joukkueissa kiinnitetään marginal- ja aerogainsseihin erityistä huomiota

----------


## frp

> -isommat eturattaat, nopeuden kasvamiset ja optimaaliset ketjulinjat



ja vähemmän tarvetta pienille takarattaille, joilla hyötysuhde alkaa laskea. Jaksan tästä aina muistutella kun ärsyttää tämä SRAMin aloittama järjetön 10 piikkisten takarattaiden tekeminen.

----------


## pulmark

https://www.ciclo21.com/miguel-angel...l-caso-maynar/

Astana toistaiseksi keskeyttänyt MA Lopezin osallistumisen Astanan toimintaan. Syynä se että Lopez on poliisien tutkimuksen kohteena yhteyksistään tohtori Maynariin.

----------


## Firlefanz

^ Vasta muutama päivä sitten kerrottiin että Girossa loukkaantuneen Lopezin paluukilpailu on Baskimaassa maanantaina ajettava Prueba Villafranca de Ordizia - Clásica de Ordizia ja että hänen päätavoitteensa on Vuelta.

Jos ymmärsin oikein, Lopezia epäillään siitä että hän olisi tuonut Maynarille Kolumbiasta lääkeaineita jotka eivät ole hyväksyttyjä/sallittuja /taijotainmuuta Espanjassa.

----------


## Firlefanz

Ilman sen kummempaa sanomaa (ja vielä vähemmässä määrin minkäänlaista "argumenttia") erään kisan tuloslistalta poimittuja nimiä ja sijoituksia:

1    
HIRSCHI Marc
7    
POGACAR Tadej
8    
HAYTER Ethan
11    
HINDLEY Jai
15    
VLASOV Aleksandr
61    
LEKNESSUND Andreas
64    
VINGEGAARD Jonas
65    
VALTER Attila
74    
MCNULTY Brandon
78    
ALMEIDA João


Tietäjät tietävät tietenkin oitis mistä, milloin ja missä ajetusta kisasta on kyse, muut voivat koittaa arvailla ja laiskimmat tai hätäisimmät voivat luonnollisesti googlata (vaikka siinä menettää mahdollisen oivaltamisen ilon).

----------


## Salaliittoteoria

Hurja kolari Vuelta Burgosissa, toivottavasti Jaakko selvisi ….

----------


## Firlefanz

Oli kisan ainoa puhdas kirimiesten etappi. Toivotaan tosiaan että Jaakko oli tässä vaiheessa eli maalisuoralla pääjoukon perillä...

Puolassakin tänään kasa maalisuoralla.

----------


## Firlefanz

Tuohon pari viestiä ylempänä esittämäni poiminnat tuloksista olivat tietenkin Innsbruckista eli maantiepyöräilyn U23-maailmanmestaruuskilpailuista syyskuussa 2018.

Nimiä ja sijoituksia, jotka olisin myös voinut poimia:

12
CHAMPOUSSIN Clement
25
POWLESS Neilson
52
STORER Michael
65
VALTER Attila
70
COVI Alessandro

Ja tietenkin:

3
HÄNNINEN Jaakko


Pointti ei ollut sen kummempi kuin palauttaa mieliin että Jaakko on pärjännyt melko kovassa seurassa. 

Maantiepyöräilyssä on tietysti sekin puoli ettei arvokisoissakaan tulosluettelo kerro kaikkia vaan oikeastaan ainoastaan sen ketkä pääsivät palkintosijoille. Syitä siihen miksi jonkun ajajan sijoitus on jäänyt silloin odotettua huonommaksi tai vain muutamaa vuotta myöhemmin nhtyjen esitysten valossa jopa hämmästyttävn huonoksi voi olla momenlaisia - ja jonkun kohdalla montakin.

----------


## JTJ

Aika älytöntä, että 500 metriä ennen maalia on hidastetöyssy heti alamäen jälkeen. Mitäköhän järjestäjät on tuossa oikein ajatelleet?

----------


## Sanna04

Ihan lähdin oikeaa kisaa hakemaan, sen verran muistin, että Marc Hirschi oli myös tuossa U23 MM-kisassa palkinnoilla ellei jopa voittanut. Sen sijaan yllätyksenä tuli nuo muut luetellut kisaan osallistuneet, mutta niinhän se on, että vain voittajat/top 3 muistetaan.

----------


## Firlefanz

MM-hopealle ajanut Belgian Bjorg Lambrecht menehtyi seuraavana vuonna, päivälleen kolme vuotta sitten, Tour de Polognen kolmannella osuudella sattuneessa kaatumisessa saamiinsa vammoihin.


Eilen ajetun Vuelta a Burgosin kolmannen osuuden voitti AG2R - Citroënin 20-vuotias stagiaire Bastien Tronchon ensimmäisessä pro-kisassaan. Osuuden alussa tehtiin useita yrityksiä irtiottoon pääsemiseksi, mutta hatka muodostui vasta kun oli ajettu yli 40 km ja Tronchon oli ainoa siinä olleista, joka kesti päivän kovimman nousun, Picón Blancon, ja sen jälkeen hän onnistui vielä pysymään pääjoukosta iskeneen ja kilpailun johtajan paitaan nousseen Pavel Sivakovin mukana ja lyömään tämän kirissä.



AG2R nosti hänet ja toisen stagiairen, Valentin Retailleaun, tähän kisaan omasta U23-joukkueestaan, jonka paidassa Tronchon viime vuonna voitti yhden kisan.

https://ag2rcitroenteam.com/en/basti...elta-a-burgos/

https://ag2r-citroen-u23-team.com/bastien-tronchon/



PS Edellisen kerran kun stagiaire pystyi samaan eli voittoon prokisassa Vincent Lavenun johtama joukkue ei vielä ollut nimeltään AG2R vaan Chazal - Vanille et Mûre - Vetta. Silloin 23-vuotiasJaan Kirsipuu voitti vuonna 1992 Paris-Bourgesin avausetapin.

----------


## Firlefanz

Jaakko Hännisen neljäs sija Tour de l'Ainin kokonaiskilpailussa sai minut miettimään ja yrittämään muistella mikä mahtaa olla paras suomalaisen pro-kuskin saavutus etappikisassa. 

Yksittäisen etapin voittona kovin lienee kiistatta Kjell Carlströmin Pariisi-Nizzan kolmannen etapin voitto vuonna 2008. Kellulla on myös kokonaiskilpailuvoitto vuoden 2004 Uniqa Tourissa, joka seuraavana vuonna sai Europa Touriin kuuluvana nelipäiväisenä etappikisana luokituksen 2.1.

Sitä ennen Joona Laukka oli ajanut kolmanneksi Route du Sudissa vuonna 1996 ja silloin Laurent Jalabertin voittamaa kisaa voinee pitää samantasoisena. (Kun hän voitti Tour de Wallonien vuonna 1994, se oli vielä amatöörikisa.)

Jaakon neljäs sija 2.1- tason etappikisassa voisi siis pitää kolmanneksi parhaana?

----------


## JTJ

Jos naisten edesottamukset lasketaan mukaan, niin Tea Vikstedt on ollut 80-luvulla Giro d'Italia Femminilessä kolmas ja Tour de France femininissä neljäs.

----------


## JTJ

> Jaakko Hännisen neljäs sija Tour de l'Ainin kokonaiskilpailussa sai minut miettimään ja yrittämään muistella mikä mahtaa olla paras suomalaisen pro-kuskin saavutus etappikisassa. 
> 
> Yksittäisen etapin voittona kovin lienee kiistatta Kjell Carlströmin Pariisi-Nizzan kolmannen etapin voitto vuonna 2008. Kellulla on myös kokonaiskilpailuvoitto vuoden 2004 Uniqa Tourissa, joka seuraavana vuonna sai Europa Touriin kuuluvana nelipäiväisenä etappikisana luokituksen 2.1.
> 
> Sitä ennen Joona Laukka oli ajanut kolmanneksi Route du Sudissa vuonna 1996 ja silloin Laurent Jalabertin voittamaa kisaa voinee pitää samantasoisena. (Kun hän voitti Tour de Wallonien vuonna 1994, se oli vielä amatöörikisa.)
> 
> Jaakon neljäs sija 2.1- tason etappikisassa voisi siis pitää kolmanneksi parhaana?



Tähän täytyy vielä lisätä, että Jussi Veikkanen oli toinen vuonna 2009 Tour Méditerranéen Cycliste Professionnel-etappikisassa. Kisan voitti silloin Luis Leon Sanchez ja kolmantena oli Dan Martin ja sijalta 13 löytyi Chris Froome.

----------


## Firlefanz

Näköjään Jussi Veikkasen kokoinen sokea piste! Tai en vain nähnyt kuin pallopaidan? Ja muistin La Tropicale Amissa Bongon voiton, jota ei oikein voi sen UCI-luokituksesta huolimatta ottaa mukaan vertailuun, koska käytännssä se oli FDJ:n harjoituskisa.

Mutta tosiaan Jussilla on lisäksi kaksi kolmatta sijaa ranskalaisissa 2.1-luokan etappikisoissa, Tour du Poitou Charentes vuonna 2006 ja Tour du Haut du Var vuonna 2009.

----------


## pulmark

Kari Myyryläinen on voittanut Vuelta a Burgosin 2. etapin vuonna 1987. Kysessä 2.1 tason viikon etappikisa. Suomalaisista Joona Laukan sijoituksen Giron kokonaiskilpailussa 1996 14. nostan korkeimmalle noista 3 viikon etappikisoista.

----------


## pulmark

Sepp Kuss ei taida olla pelkästään kasvissyöjä. Paljon persoonallisempi ilme kuin kisaa ajaessa.

----------


## Firlefanz

Tänään ajetaan PostNord Danmark Rundtin kolmas osuus, jolla on mittaa 239,3 km. Se sai tarkistamaan mikä olikaan UCI:n sääntöjen mukaan maksimipituus: 240 km. 

No, Tanskassa varmaan täytyy mäkien puutteessa kokeilla kaikkea, jos halutaan edes jonkun etapin päätyvän muuhun kuin massakiriin. Tänään reitin loppupuoliskolla on myös 18 km verran hiekkateitä; ne eivät tosin ehkä riitä ratkaisun tekoon, sillä viimeiset 35 km ajetaan suhteellisen leveillä teillä tasaista rundstrækningiä kiertäen.

PS Viime vuonna tosin oli sen verran mäkinen kongeetape että Remco Evenepoel iski irti ja jätti muut yli minuutin päähän.

----------


## sianluca

Briton Dan Bigham sets new UCI Hour Record | Cyclingnews

----------


## Ohiampuja

Mites tuo XCO EM kisareitti, miltä se teistä näytti? Ne taitaa nykyään pääosin olla tuollaiset ns keinotekoiset. Ainakin metsä-suomalaisen mielestä.  :Hymy:

----------


## sianluca

Suomalaista juurakkoa ei yhtään, jonkin verran kiviä oli retille tuotu. Jäykkäperäisillä taisivat useimmat ajaa.

----------


## pulmark

https://www.bikeradar.com/news/dan-b...ord-pinarello/

Uusi tunnin ME radalla - 55.548km. Aika iso parannus entiseen Campenaertsin ennätykseen, 459m. Bigham on INEOS henkilökuntaan kuuluva henkilö, ei varsinaisesti ammattipyöräilijä. Aikamoista välinehifistelyä tuo tunnin veto mm. 64x14 välitykset.

----------


## ZaWing

> Mites tuo XCO EM kisareitti, miltä se teistä näytti? Ne taitaa nykyään pääosin olla tuollaiset ns keinotekoiset. Ainakin metsä-suomalaisen mielestä.



Miten noin ihmisen mielestä joka seuraa tarkemmin tota mtb skenee on tuo Pidcockin ylivoimaisuus? En lajista tiedä oikein mitään, enkä seuraa niin kysyn ihan mielenkiinnosta miten siellä puolella lajia suhtaudutaan. 
Kaverin vasta neljäs kisa maasto puolella tänä vuonna ja vieny olympiakullan ja nyt EM. Ei kuitenkaan mtb miehiä ikinä vieraile maantie puolella voittamassa kisoja.

----------


## marco1

Eihän tuo nyt kummallista ole, kaikki pro-tason maastokuskit treenaa myös maantiellä, Pidcock on alkujaan kai maastopuolelta joten taidot on jo hankittu ja näköjään myös ylläpidetty. 
Maastopyöräilyn puolelta on ennenkin siirtymyt kuskeja maantieammattilaisiksi, mm. Cadel Evans, Peter Sagan yms.

----------


## ZaWing

> Eihän tuo nyt kummallista ole, kaikki pro-tason maastokuskit treenaa myös maantiellä, Pidcock on alkujaan kai maastopuolelta joten taidot on jo hankittu ja näköjään myös ylläpidetty. 
> Maastopyöräilyn puolelta on ennenkin siirtymyt kuskeja maantieammattilaisiksi, mm. Cadel Evans, Peter Sagan yms.



Totta. Unohdin tyystin nämä herrat. Onhan myös esim Van Der Poel sanonut että ajaisi mielummin mtb jos pitäisi valita laji.

----------


## Firlefanz

Tour of Britainin järjestäjä ilmoitti eilen että tänään ajettavaa 6. etappia ei ajettaisi. Tänään seurasi jatkoa: myös 7. ja 8. etappi peruttiin:

----------


## Firlefanz

Joonas Henttalan kisapäivät ovat jääneet vähiin sitten kesäkuun alun, sillä Porvoon SM-kilpailun lisäksi hänen ainoaksi kisakseen ennen tätä kuuta jäi heinäkuussa Sloveniassa ajettu yhden päivän kilpailu.

Viikko sitten sunnuntaina hän oli mukana Team Novo Nordiskin joukkueessa Maryland Cycling Classic, joka piti ajaa ensimmäisen kerran jo vuonna 2020, mutta nyt siis vihdoin päästiin ajamaan avauskilpailu (jonka voitti Israel - Premier Techin Sep Vanmarcke).

Tänään starttaa sitten Okola Slovenska eli Slovakian ympäriajo, viisipäiväinen 2.1-tason kilpailu, jossa on mukana neljä WT-joukkuetta (Quick-Step, Jumbo Visma, Astana ja Israel).


Maininnan arvoista muuten lienee että tämä on Joonaksen kymmenes kausi ammattilaisena. Hän on ollut mukana Team Novo Nordiskin ensimmäisestä kaudesta silloisella Pro Continental -tasolla eli vuodesta 2013.

----------


## Firlefanz

Kisapäiviä ei Joonakselle tullut nytkään kovin monta lisää, sillä Slovakian ympäriajo päättyi hänen osaltaan keskeytykseen 2. osuudella.   Joukkueen ajajista Charles Planet joutui keskeyttämään kaatumisen seurauksena, mutta Henttalan keskeytyksen syytä ei kerrottu. Voisi veikata sairastumista tai puhtaasti spekuloiden sitäkin mahdollisuutta että hän kuuluu niihin ajajiin, joilla koronasta toipuminen vaatii pitkän ajan.

----------


## Mas rapido



----------


## JKO17

Jumbo Visman 2023 esittely. 
Haastatteluja mm. Wout van Aertilta, van Baarlelta, Jonas Vingegaardilta, Tobas Fossilta sekä development teamin "tulevilta tähdiltä" mm- Olav Kooij, joka 21 vuotias sprintteri ja odotetaan jo 2024 Tourilla menestystä

On  kova joukkue jo kevään klassikoihin.

Jotenkin näin muistaisin, että
Woutin tähtän cx mm, klassikot ja tourin etapit
Van Baarle ainakin klassikot
Vingegaard Tour
Roglic Giro

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZOLIF2tinlo&t=1403s

----------


## Köfte

Ihan sivukaneettina mainitsen Anniina Ahtosalon tulleen valtuksi lajinsa parhaimmaksi Urheilugaalaan sisältyen, sikäli kun tämäkään ketään kiinnostaa.
Pulkkinen voi poistaa tämänkin siivun vaikka ihan ikävyyttään.

----------

